# Dawes Deadeye



## Plinkomatic (Dec 8, 2009)

Anyone seen or know anything about the Dawes Deadeye?


----------



## scyule (Nov 8, 2009)

It appears that BIKESDIRECT.COM sells DAWES bikes. DAWES is a UK company so you won't see much of their stuff in north america. If I were you I'd contact bikesdirect and see what they have on it.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Saw it.


----------



## Plinkomatic (Dec 8, 2009)

umarth said:


> Saw it.


And?
Fork shape?
Stock brakes?
Colors?
Cranks?
Gear ratio?
Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## bikesdirect (Nov 7, 2006)

Plinkomatic said:


> And?
> Fork shape?
> Stock brakes?
> Colors?
> ...


New Cliff 29.1 just went up

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/windsor/windsor_cliff29_1.htm

Specs on Deadeye are much like this - but frame is 4130 C/M and brakes are Tektro V-brakes.

Colors will be BLACK, WHITE, and ORANGE
I am looking forward to seeing the Orange myself

I hope these bikes will be in and on site by Dec 24th
and the price will be $349.95


----------



## Plinkomatic (Dec 8, 2009)

And upon the notice that they are up, there shall be one less 17 Orange.
If you get a chance, please confirm we can hang Disc Brakes on the Deadeye.
Thanks Mike.


----------



## bikesdirect (Nov 7, 2006)

Plinkomatic said:


> And upon the notice that they are up, there shall be one less 17 Orange.
> If you get a chance, please confirm we can hang Disc Brakes on the Deadeye.
> Thanks Mike.


YES
mounts for disc brakes front and rear

thanks


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

bikesdirect said:


> YES
> mounts for disc brakes front and rear
> 
> thanks


...and the bike comes complete with disc compatible hubs... yes?

--Sparty


----------



## nancyboy (Apr 5, 2009)

That new Windsor 29er is just a 08 SE Stout, it's a pretty solid bike.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

Sparticus said:


> ...and the bike comes complete with disc compatible hubs... yes?
> 
> --Sparty


probabbly not seeing as the SE stout didnt


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

nuck_chorris said:


> probabbly not seeing as the SE stout didnt


Are you saying the BD site isn't correct? For the Stout, It says "SE Alloy Cassette disc Ready Hub"


----------



## bikesdirect (Nov 7, 2006)

Sparticus said:


> ...and the bike comes complete with disc compatible hubs... yes?
> 
> --Sparty


That is what the specs say
but to be honest I have not seen the bike
and on new products; I never know until I unload the bikes and double check

I hope to have info up next week

I really like SS 29ers and hope this is a nice addition to our selection


----------



## bryan_d (Mar 16, 2009)

nuck_chorris said:


> probabbly not seeing as the SE stout didnt


Maybe I should get my eyes checked, because when I put I help put together my friends BD Stout it had disc hubs. 

Those new SS BD offerings are freaking sweet. 

Bryan d.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

wv_bob said:


> Are you saying the BD site isn't correct? For the Stout, It says "SE Alloy Cassette disc Ready Hub"


hehe opps but would you use the stock hubs ?


----------



## Plinkomatic (Dec 8, 2009)

Waiting sucks.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

nuck_chorris said:


> hehe opps but would you use the stock hubs ?


If not, why would you buy the complete bike?


----------



## Singlespeedpunk (Jan 6, 2004)

I am not sure that those "Dawes" bikes have anything to do with the UK Dawes Cycles... I will check with my friend who works there 

SSP


----------



## bikesdirect (Nov 7, 2006)

Plinkomatic said:


> Anyone seen or know anything about the Dawes Deadeye?


Latest calculation on Deadeye shows we can sell for $319.95
should be a super deal for buyers - I think


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

bikesdirect said:


> New Cliff 29.1 just went up
> 
> http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/windsor/windsor_cliff29_1.htm
> 
> ...


That Cliff 29.1 is pretty sweet looking, and for the price.....damn!

On one hand I'm now really looking forward to seeing this "Deadeye" in white or orange.

On the other hand, I'm kinda pissed because I just spent $260 on a used bike, parts and tools so I could convert it to SS, but at that price ($349.95) for the Deadeye it almost makes building my own not worth it!:madman:

Edit: AH Crap! LOL! Just saw bike directs updated price! I can't win! LOL!


----------



## Plinkomatic (Dec 8, 2009)

$320! Delivered! WOW.
HURRY UP!
Get those badboys on site already! Sheesh.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Sizes , a 22 " perhaps ?


----------



## bikesdirect (Nov 7, 2006)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Sizes , a 22 " perhaps ?


Sorry
15, 17, 19, and 21

but 21 is fairly large on a 29er


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks .


----------



## Plinkomatic (Dec 8, 2009)

Anytime Mike.... we're ready.
Brakes, grips and pedals are ordered, let's go go go.


----------



## bikesdirect (Nov 7, 2006)

Plinkomatic said:


> Anytime Mike.... we're ready.
> Brakes, grips and pedals are ordered, let's go go go.


All up to customers now
these have sailed, landed, and await clearance by customs

I hope they bet Christmas; things tend to slow down during the holidays


----------



## Sudds (Nov 26, 2009)

How do the SE Racing Stout, Windsor Cliff 29.1, and Dawes Deadeye compare spec wise? I'm new to Mountain Bikes and the only major difference I can see are the disc brakes on the Windsor. I'm trying to make my decision between those 3 bikes and if anyone has anyone opinions on which one to get, I'm all ears.

Edit: And how do all three compare to the Redline Monocog?


----------



## bikesdirect (Nov 7, 2006)

Sudds said:


> How do the SE Racing Stout, Windsor Cliff 29.1, and Dawes Deadeye compare spec wise? I'm new to Mountain Bikes and the only major difference I can see are the disc brakes on the Windsor. I'm trying to make my decision between those 3 bikes and if anyone has anyone opinions on which one to get, I'm all ears.
> 
> Edit: And how do all three compare to the Redline Monocog?


Quality of all four bikes is the same

Spec on Dawes, SE and Windsor are a bit nicer [especailly crank] than Redline

But all three of these are nice SS 29ers

Now that we have found a way to lower price to $319; The Deadeye will become the 'deal' bike in the SS 29er area, IMO


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

The Windsor is a great deal to me. The big difference with the Monocog vs. the Cliff is the aluminum frame and disc brakes. The difference in frame materials is over-hyped in my opinion; you will get beat up on either riding ridgid. Some people make it sound like steel is like riding suspension and with the 4130 straight-gauge on the Redline (or the Dawes/SE), you will feel those bumps (trust me, I ride one!). The Redline also has a bit different geometry. I look forward to seeing the Dawes..sounds like a good deal. I don't think the crank is different enough to talk about at this price point and certainly shouldn't be a deal-breaker. Also, cheapie discs aren't going to work much better than cheapie V's.


----------



## Sudds (Nov 26, 2009)

How good are the disc brakes on the Windsor 29.1? Depending on their quality, I might grab the Dawes and replace the brakes with Avid BB7's later down the road. That way I can also get a little hands on experience with the bike as well.


----------



## Plinkomatic (Dec 8, 2009)

Sudds said:


> How good are the disc brakes on the Windsor 29.1? Depending on their quality, I might grab the Dawes and replace the brakes with Avid BB7's later down the road. That way I can also get a little hands on experience with the bike as well.


At that price there is no way they are nice.
Thus, I'm getting the steel Dawes with V's that will be replaced with Hydro Discs immediately.
Figuring out which brakes to get at:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=579332


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

Sudds said:


> How good are the disc brakes on the Windsor 29.1? Depending on their quality, I might grab the Dawes and replace the brakes with Avid BB7's later down the road. That way I can also get a little hands on experience with the bike as well.


I haven't heard anything too bad about them; certainly no rave reviews either. The Tektro IO has been speced as an entry level disc brake on a bunch of bikes from the big companies too. It wont be as easily adjustable a BB7 and the pad compound probably isn't as good so they could be noisier or fade quicker than better brakes. Riding them will probably make you start saving up towards better brakes, but they will probably also hold up fine until you do buy better brakes


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Sudds said:


> Depending on their quality, I might grab the Dawes and replace the brakes with Avid BB7's later down the road.


For the same price as BB7's, you can get hydros on sale.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

bikesdirect said:


> I hope these bikes will be in and on site by Dec 24th


Calendar is marked :thumbsup:


----------



## Plinkomatic (Dec 8, 2009)

Chop chop Mike.


----------



## Yves78 (Dec 20, 2009)

Hello, long time lurker, first time.... 

I am pretty sure I will buy a Dawes Deadeye, unless some other miraculous deal comes along. I would really LOVE to see a tire bigger than 2.1 spec'd on the Dawes, 2.2 at least.

And to Mike, do you know what the tire clearance is on those frames?


----------



## Plinkomatic (Dec 8, 2009)

Still checking:
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/29r_bikes.htm
Format changed the other day but still no Deadeye (yet)...


----------



## Greeny (Nov 21, 2009)

Santa?


----------



## Sudds (Nov 26, 2009)

Any update, Mike? Waiting on this to be out before I make a decision.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Hmm, maybe he meant Dec 24th, 2010?


----------



## bikesdirect (Nov 7, 2006)

fightnut said:


> Hmm, maybe he meant Dec 24th, 2010?


Sometimes it seems like that; and of course customs is a bit slow during holidays as are the delivery services

But at last a few of the Deadeyes gor delivered - in White
I expect to get Black and Orange ones in either Dec 31st or during first week in January

here are some pictures of a White one - taken at our warehouse
the site pictures and listing should be up as soon as we get all versions to Photo
probably arounf Jan 10th














































I think at $319 this bike will be the best entry 29 SS/FG deal around {but a lot of my guys like the Cliff 29.1 - so that makes to low priced good options}


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Hmm, I like that it's a dedicated SS frame so the frame is clean with no cable routers.

One personal hang up for me is the machined rims. I know it's petty, but I hate the look of machined rims on a mountain bike (that will get disks right off the bat anyway).

It's the same issue with the Se Stout.

Weird, the Motobecane Outcast which _isn't_ disk brake compatible gets full black rims, while the Se Stout and this Dawes Deadeye that _are_ disk brake compatible get these rims. :madman:

So that's an added expense to buy new wheels (unless one breaks out the blue tape and some black spray paint:idea: )


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

I can live with the machined rims , its gonna be a winter bike so a little paint and some disc brakes and its good to go .


----------



## Greeny (Nov 21, 2009)

no quick release on the front wheel? 

Looks good, can't wait to see the other colors too...


----------



## bikesdirect (Nov 7, 2006)

Greeny said:


> no quick release on the front wheel?
> 
> Looks good, can't wait to see the other colors too...


Interesting comment

Would you think buyers would like a disc brake on this type of bike?

It is funny; on some bikes that we have QR on - buyers do not want it
and on others where there is none; buyers want one. But on most SS/FG it seems most people expect bolt-ons


----------



## roadiegonebad (Jan 31, 2004)

looks cheap, akin to the original monocog


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

bikesdirect said:


> Interesting comment
> 
> Would you think buyers would like a disc brake on this type of bike?
> 
> ...


BB 7's would be a good choise , I expect a bike at this price point to have bolt ons .


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

I have a dumb question, can you just put a skewer/quick release on in place of the bolt? Or is the bolt a different size?
I've only owned bikes with QR's so I don't know anything about the bolts size or how it's "in there".


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

roadiegonebad said:


> looks cheap, akin to the original monocog


It's $319.....shipped. What do you want it to look like?????


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

fightnut said:


> I have a dumb question, can you just put a skewer/quick release on in place of the bolt? Or is the bolt a different size?
> I've only owned bikes with QR's so I don't know anything about the bolts size or how it's "in there".


No qr , its a different axle .


----------



## Plinkomatic (Dec 8, 2009)

In.
Excited. 
Initial changes will include:
Pedals
Grips
Stem
Saddle
Disc brakes (after 1-2 rides to de-machine rims).
Thanks for posting, Mike.
-P


----------



## bikesdirect (Nov 7, 2006)

Plinkomatic said:


> In.
> Excited.
> Initial changes will include:
> Pedals
> ...


thanks

I think this will be a 'project' bike for many
start with nice bike - ride it
then change a few bits
then ride it
then upgrade this and that
etc

I expect to see lots of these with disc brakes; suspension forks; custom wheels; diff pedals; etc etc
But the nice thing is - it is a perfectly servicable and usable SS 29er to start with

I can not wait to see the Orange


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Plinkomatic said:


> Disc brakes (after 1-2 rides to de-machine rims).


Alright, another dumb question. What does "after 1-2 rides to de-machine the rims" mean?


----------



## fireflock (Aug 6, 2008)

QR in the front is a big help if you have a front fork mount bike rack

My guess is that anyone else wouldn't care.


----------



## roadiegonebad (Jan 31, 2004)

fightnut said:


> It's $319.....shipped. What do you want it to look like?????


point is, it IS cheap. no need to (falsely) make it out to be anything more


----------



## Sudds (Nov 26, 2009)

Still trying to make my decision. How does the frame of the Deadeye compare to the frame of the Windsor 29.1? Any major difference, or are they both pretty similar?


----------



## bikesdirect (Nov 7, 2006)

Sudds said:


> Still trying to make my decision. How does the frame of the Deadeye compare to the frame of the Windsor 29.1? Any major difference, or are they both pretty similar?


I really like both
but Deadeye will be a bit more comfy [more flex]
and Cliff 29.1 will be a bit quicker [stiffer]

Cliff 29.1 looks very expensive in person
however, I have not seen Deadeye in person ~~ I think it looks good in pictures


----------



## bikesdirect (Nov 7, 2006)

Sudds said:


> Still trying to make my decision. How does the frame of the Deadeye compare to the frame of the Windsor 29.1? Any major difference, or are they both pretty similar?


I really like both
but Deadeye will be a bit more comfy [more flex]
and Cliff 29.1 will be a bit quicker [stiffer]

Cliff 29.1 looks very expensive in person
however, I have not seen Deadeye in person -


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

fightnut said:


> Alright, another dumb question. What does "after 1-2 rides to de-machine the rims" mean?


The rim brakes will smooth out the machine marks in the brake tracks of the rims .


----------



## jimx200 (Oct 13, 2009)

boomn said:


> I haven't heard anything too bad about them; certainly no rave reviews either. The Tektro IO has been speced as an entry level disc brake on a bunch of bikes from the big companies too. It wont be as easily adjustable a BB7 and the pad compound probably isn't as good so they could be noisier or fade quicker than better brakes. Riding them will probably make you start saving up towards better brakes, but they will probably also hold up fine until you do buy better brakes[/QUOTE
> 
> My main ride is my Iron Horse 26er and it came stock with the Tekto IO's...been riding the crap out of it for 2 years now on N. Cal. trails about 3-4 times a week and still waiting for them to break or wear out...they just keep going. At 210, I can get them pretty hot on a big downhill but they still do their job with little to no maintenance..for cheapies they work darn well.


----------



## LiveOak (Jan 2, 2010)

Mike, I was looking at the size specs for the Windsor Cliff 29.1 and they are in metric I assume. Do you have specs in inches? I'm assuming those numbers are in milimeters? I can do a conversion, but I want to order the correct frame size.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Plinkomatic said:


> In.
> Excited.
> Initial changes will include:
> Pedals
> ...


so that would be another $319 on parts upgrades..


----------



## Plinkomatic (Dec 8, 2009)

fishcreek said:


> so that would be another $319 on parts upgrades..


from EBay, Performance or elsewhere:
Pedals = $25
Grips = Already have (Ergons)
Stem = ~$30 (lots on chainlove.com and bonktown.com)
Saddle = $30 EBay
Disc brakes (after 1-2 rides to de-machine rims) = $160

So, yeah, another $~300 but I'll have key elements: frame, fork, wheelset, tires, seatpost, etc.
Still is way less than any of the Rigid SS 29er's I've seen with comparable parts and the variable items (above) will be exactly the ones I like.
Plus the value add of putting work in and making it what I want.
Been plowing through the Zinn books too, looking forward to applying lessons learned.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Plus you can make a _little_ of that back when you sell the original parts on CL/Ebay.


----------



## bikesdirect (Nov 7, 2006)

LiveOak said:


> Mike, I was looking at the size specs for the Windsor Cliff 29.1 and they are in metric I assume. Do you have specs in inches? I'm assuming those numbers are in milimeters? I can do a conversion, but I want to order the correct frame size.


I am unsure which spec you are looking at - geo specs are all metric
you can find the spec in inches by dividing by 25.4 generally 
but for sizing if you PM me or email Chris at [email protected] 
we can help you pick the correct size

Chris sizes hundreds of people a week and is very good at it


----------



## WindWithMe (Apr 17, 2008)

Mike,could you tell me if there is going to be any stickers or logos applied? I really don't like loud graphics and designs on my bikes. If this is plain;sign me up for one today. Thanks.


----------



## bikesdirect (Nov 7, 2006)

WindWithMe said:


> Mike,could you tell me if there is going to be any stickers or logos applied? I really don't like loud graphics and designs on my bikes. If this is plain;sign me up for one today. Thanks.


HT decal only
the rest is a clean frame


----------



## Plinkomatic (Dec 8, 2009)

-> waiting.

Looking forward to it being on site...


----------



## bikesdirect (Nov 7, 2006)

Plinkomatic said:


> -> waiting.
> 
> Looking forward to it being on site...


BLACK ONE JUST PHOTOED IN OFFICE and is now posted
all colors now in gallery pictures

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/dawes/deadeye.htm


----------



## Sudds (Nov 26, 2009)

Thank you, Mike. Just found my new bike.


----------



## FKMTB07 (Mar 29, 2007)

Hmm, may have to get one of those to send to my parents' house in the northeast for something to ride when I'm visiting home...


----------



## GTR-33 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hmm... I have some Juicy Ultimates and a Truvativ made Bonty RXL crank waiting for this bike I think. I might just buy one for my girlfriend too.


----------



## Plinkomatic (Dec 8, 2009)

Orange 17" ordered.
Oh yeah, it's on.


----------



## LiveOak (Jan 2, 2010)

Can I get a quick opinion from some of you? I am looking at both the Dawes and the Windsor Cliff. The main differences seem to be the aluminum frame on the Windsor as well as the disc brakes on the Windsor. This is my first foray into a mountain bike, and I have been researching for months. These both seem to be very good entry level bikes for the price. I will be biking around town mainly, but the streets in my area are notoriously bad, so it's almost like a mountain trail. What is the relative merit of the aluminum frame over the cro-mo frame or vice versa? Every LBS I've visited tells me cro-mo is obsolete, no one uses it, and that everything is aluminum. 

If I got the Dawes, I would quickly put on a pair of discs which would bring me comparable or maybe a bit more than the Windsor Cliff. Should I just get the Windsor Cliff or would there be some benefit to having the cro-mo frame for some fairly rough urban streets?

BTW, I am about 225 lbs. and dropping if that makes any difference.

Thanks for any responses.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Plinkomatic said:


> Orange 17" ordered.
> Oh yeah, it's on.


Sight unseen? Or are there some orange pics around that I haven't seen?


----------



## Plinkomatic (Dec 8, 2009)

fightnut said:


> Sight unseen? Or are there some orange pics around that I haven't seen?


Unseen.
Hoping fork is orange too but not a dealbreaker.
Kool Stop tectonics and Crank Brothers Quattros and it's done.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

LiveOak said:


> Can I get a quick opinion from some of you? I am looking at both the Dawes and the Windsor Cliff. The main differences seem to be the aluminum frame on the Windsor as well as the disc brakes on the Windsor. This is my first foray into a mountain bike, and I have been researching for months. These both seem to be very good entry level bikes for the price. I will be biking around town mainly, but the streets in my area are notoriously bad, so it's almost like a mountain trail. What is the relative merit of the aluminum frame over the cro-mo frame or vice versa? Every LBS I've visited tells me cro-mo is obsolete, no one uses it, and that everything is aluminum.
> 
> If I got the Dawes, I would quickly put on a pair of discs which would bring me comparable or maybe a bit more than the Windsor Cliff. Should I just get the Windsor Cliff or would there be some benefit to having the cro-mo frame for some fairly rough urban streets?
> 
> ...


FWIW , I think that in your case steel would be a good choise , a little more compliant ride quality .


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

LiveOak said:


> Can I get a quick opinion from some of you? I am looking at both the Dawes and the Windsor Cliff. The main differences seem to be the aluminum frame on the Windsor as well as the disc brakes on the Windsor. This is my first foray into a mountain bike, and I have been researching for months. These both seem to be very good entry level bikes for the price. I will be biking around town mainly, but the streets in my area are notoriously bad, so it's almost like a mountain trail. What is the relative merit of the aluminum frame over the cro-mo frame or vice versa? Every LBS I've visited tells me cro-mo is obsolete, no one uses it, and that everything is aluminum.
> 
> If I got the Dawes, I would quickly put on a pair of discs which would bring me comparable or maybe a bit more than the Windsor Cliff. Should I just get the Windsor Cliff or would there be some benefit to having the cro-mo frame for some fairly rough urban streets?
> 
> ...


aluminum is generally lighter, but steel does everything else better

It always depends on how the frame was designed. Either material can be used to make frames with a variety of characteristics and ranging from fragile to bombproof. Also, everyone notices different things about frame and some people might never notice a difference and some could accurately tell you blind-folded

to make some very general statements though: 
aluminum:
*lighter than steel
*stiffer in good ways that don't waste your energy by flexing side to side
*stiffer in bad ways... it transmits more vibration from the trail to the rider and doesn't do much to absorb bumps. Road bike riders are especially aware of this because the tiny tires and lack of suspension make it more noticeable. A steel fork and high volume tires go a long way to reduce this though

steel:
*a bit heavier
*absorbs more vibration and does a better job taking the edge off of bumps. It feels less harsh. However cheaper steel frames are usually overbuilt and will have less of this effect than a nicer steel frame.

Personally I prefer steel. I moved all my parts over from an aluminum frame to a steel frame and it felt like being punched by someone with a leather glove on instead of bare knuckles


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

Plinkomatic said:


> Unseen.
> Hoping fork is orange too but not a dealbreaker.
> Kool Stop tectonics and Crank Brothers Quattros and it's done.


Good news for you!. I really like the look, even if Surly did it first with the 1x1

I don't remember seeing that link an hour ago. I don't think they are done building the page yet


----------



## bikesdirect (Nov 7, 2006)

LiveOak said:


> Can I get a quick opinion from some of you? I am looking at both the Dawes and the Windsor Cliff. The main differences seem to be the aluminum frame on the Windsor as well as the disc brakes on the Windsor. This is my first foray into a mountain bike, and I have been researching for months. These both seem to be very good entry level bikes for the price. I will be biking around town mainly, but the streets in my area are notoriously bad, so it's almost like a mountain trail. What is the relative merit of the aluminum frame over the cro-mo frame or vice versa? Every LBS I've visited tells me cro-mo is obsolete, no one uses it, and that everything is aluminum.
> 
> If I got the Dawes, I would quickly put on a pair of discs which would bring me comparable or maybe a bit more than the Windsor Cliff. Should I just get the Windsor Cliff or would there be some benefit to having the cro-mo frame for some fairly rough urban streets?
> 
> ...


You need new LBSs to visit - LOL

Chrome-moly has never been bad and is becoming more popular today

I think you would love either bike
but the difference you will find is a bit smoother ride on the Deadeye

I can teel you; when they built a sample in the warehouse
Everyone started asking about getting one for themselves
AND when the 3 samples showed up at the office to be photoed
Everyone started asking about getting one for themselves [even the girls that normally ride street stuff only]

Deadeye will be a very popular bike


----------



## bikesdirect (Nov 7, 2006)

Plinkomatic said:


> Unseen.
> Hoping fork is orange too but not a dealbreaker.
> Kool Stop tectonics and Crank Brothers Quattros and it's done.


ORANGE iis solid orange
and you will LOVE it

OMG - it is hot
everyone in office went nuts over the Orange one


----------



## ricot83 (Jul 2, 2008)

Dude those bikes are the same freaking things.... the bikes are spec'd almost exactly the same and look almost identical too. Wish I had the money to get on e of these chromos.... guess ill ride my alum stout for now


----------



## LiveOak (Jan 2, 2010)

Mike, one more question (thanks for the other replies). Are both the front and rear wheels on the Deadeye disc ready? Would it be a simple matter to just throw on front and rear discs? Sorry for the newbie questions.


----------



## bikesdirect (Nov 7, 2006)

LiveOak said:


> Mike, one more question (thanks for the other replies). Are both the front and rear wheels on the Deadeye disc ready? Would it be a simple matter to just throw on front and rear discs? Sorry for the newbie questions.


Thanks for the question
YES - both hubs are disc ready

You can bolt on mech disc and not even need new levers; just disc brakes and the realted small parts

OR of course; hyd disc could be added if you like also

one reason I really love this bike is that I know lots of people will get one; ride it a lot; and then 'personalize' it and ride it more


----------



## John's Smith (Jan 4, 2010)

if the funds call for it, i will have to order me one of theses dawes deadeyes. 

Im contimplating which color i would go with, as i really do like the low profile look, but then again i will transfer my bb7's on my current set up to the dawes, which will defeat the purpose of low profile.

the orange reminds me of a surly 1x1, i like that color.

does this bike have a derailleaur dropout? 

cool bikes, thanks for reading this nonsense


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Yes , it can be run geared .


----------



## John's Smith (Jan 4, 2010)

thanks for the quick reply, i was thinking of a 1/9 setup as this will be my 2nd bike

im going to try to do it right with this bike

my 1st bike...oh my word...basically its a piece of crap with gold glitter sprinkled on it and i can not afford to thrown anymore cash at a bike that will never satisfy me, now this bike, this has everything i need
THANKSOMUCH bikes driect


----------



## socanadian (Mar 17, 2008)

> Dawes 2" Alloy Riser Bar, 25.5" Wide, 31.8mm


Narrow bars for a ss


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2007)

Anyone actually get and ride Deadeye yet?

I am looking for a comparison to the Monocog as that is looking like the bike of choice for PA winter riding and there are some great deals on ebay. 

The 2 most important things would be handling, ridgid fork, and weight. I'm not expecting this to be a light bike by any means, but hope it is about the same as the Cog...


----------



## ricot83 (Jul 2, 2008)

I have the aluminum SE, and I can say if is worth every penny. That being said if I were to need a new bike right now. I wouldnt hesitate to buy the Dawes, the price on it is soo cheap that u can afford any parts changes as needed. 



Edit: also my alum framed bike came specs almost identical to the specs on the Dawes and stout on the bs site and i loved it from first ride


----------



## ruppster (Apr 30, 2008)

I received a Dawes today. It is orange and XL. Looks good, but had a few paint chips on the edges of disc brake mounts and dropouts. I am not building it as it came, but the frame is pretty close to the weight of my Monocog. I'm guessing it would be about the same weight built since the components are pretty similar.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

ruppster said:


> I received a Dawes today. It is orange and XL. Looks good, but had a few paint chips on the edges of disc brake mounts and dropouts. I am not building it as it came, but the frame is pretty close to the weight of my Monocog. I'm guessing it would be about the same weight built since the components are pretty similar.


Cool! Pics? (yeah, I know there are pics on the BS site, but real world pics are better:thumbsup: )


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Are these really 36 hole rims/hubs as site says or are they 32H? The rear hub is SS specific or? Looks like kinda lot of spacers behind the rear cog or is it just the pics?


----------



## ricot83 (Jul 2, 2008)

36 hole non ss specific, they have a shimano type hub.... u can put a cassette on it. there are spacers with a ss ring


----------



## Plinkomatic (Dec 8, 2009)

Got mine yesterday.
Orange 17'
Biggest problem is it's so beautiful and almost every part is so good there's no tinkering, just charging. It's perhaps the most beautiful bike I've ever seen. An odd statement... but seriously, it's gorgeous. Stunning. Shockingly wonderful. 
Box was pretty roughed up (taped closed) but bike was fine other than visibly out of true rims that are going to need some work. The Galaxy Steel I got came in a box that looked untouched FWIW.
I'm not rolling it out until I true the rims it but I put some Kool Stop pads on the current brakes and unless they really underperform I doubt I'll spring for discs.
Was wondering what stem/handlebar I'd put on it but the stock rig is actually great.
The few stickers came right off and it's a perfectly naked, brand free bike (huge +).
The stock grips are pretty nice but I but Ergons on it (small) as I had them around.
The pedals are nice Wellgo platforms. I want to get something with SPD's, thinking about CrankBros Mallet 2's in Red but am going to ride it stock for a while.
Took me all of 15 minutes to get the geometry feeling really, really good. I mean like locked in, extension of my body good. I'm 5'8" with 30" inseam and the 17 is a great fit.
Won't be able to spend the time on the rims until tomorrow (dang day job...) but as soon as it's mountain ready I'll be charging and will report.
The color is "caution orange." Very pimp yet tasteful. It's beautiful.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

ricot83 said:


> 36 hole non ss specific, they have a shimano type hub.... u can put a cassette on it. there are spacers with a ss ring


Thanks...I'd prefer SS specific.


----------



## ssm-gd3 (Apr 30, 2009)

pics of the orange?


----------



## bikesdirect (Nov 7, 2006)

ssm-gd3 said:


> pics of the orange?


Here are gallery pictures of Orange

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/dawes/images/de_org_gallery/

Here are gallery pictures of White

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/dawes/images/de_wht_gallery/

Here are gallery pictures of Black

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/dawes/images/de_blk_gallery/

Nice thing about gallery pictures is that you can see all details of the bike

This bike is selling like crazy already; and the Orange has been very popular


----------



## bikesdirect (Nov 7, 2006)

Plinkomatic said:


> Got mine yesterday.
> Orange 17'
> Biggest problem is it's so beautiful and almost every part is so good there's no tinkering, just charging. It's perhaps the most beautiful bike I've ever seen. An odd statement... but seriously, it's gorgeous. Stunning. Shockingly wonderful.
> Box was pretty roughed up (taped closed) but bike was fine other than visibly out of true rims that are going to need some work. The Galaxy Steel I got came in a box that looked untouched FWIW.
> ...


THANKS
I am glad you love it
I felt the same way - the bike is insanely nice especially for $319 delivered

I hope you post pictures after riding it a bit
or even action shots

thanks again
have fun


----------



## ruppster (Apr 30, 2008)

Got mine built up this morning. Specs:
Orange 21" - The color is great, definitely fluorescent orange!
Nexus 3 speed hub/generic disc wheel rear (I know, not a singlespeed, but I have one)
Generic (joytech-ish) hub/wheel front
Bontrager Big Sweep bar
Avid Speed Dial levers
Avid BB7s - 160mm rotors
WTB Rocket V saddle
Carbon wrapped aluminum seatpost
Stock crankset
I built it up with parts I had laying around from upgrades to other bikes. The stock parts seem beefy, right in line with expectations. The only problem I had was the rear disc mount took some work with a Dremel tool to square up. It may have been mainly paint, but it was canted to the inside a bit. If a shop faces the mount, you'll be fine. The headset is a bit tight, but is "breaking in" already. I also had to smooth the tensioner with a file to get it to slide in the dropout. I will likely change out the tensioner for a regular BMX type (personal preference), but the tensioner/derailleur setup looks like it would work fabulously. Overall, I'd say it is on par with a Monocog (I have one of those, too) only priced better . A great price for a solid bike.

A couple of pics:


----------



## jimx200 (Oct 13, 2009)

Ruppster, it's a beauty. Please elaborate on the Nexus hub...3 spd internal, correct? What are the ratios? Ease of install? Approx. cost to rebuild hub? Did you build up from the stock wheel it came with? many thanks!


----------



## ruppster (Apr 30, 2008)

1st = 33% underdrive, 2nd = 1:1, 3rd = 33% overdrive. Geared at 32x18. I won the wheelset on Ebay for about $100. I've wanted to try a IGH for awhile, this seemed like a good opportunity. There is alot of good reading up in the IGH area.

Edit: According to Sheldon Brown ratios are 0.73, 1, 1.36. So actually 36% differences.


----------



## JTPATE78 (Jan 3, 2010)

Q: I'm 5'6 w/ a 28.5 inseam. Where is the standover measured at? Is it where the top tube hits the stem or the seat tube?

Pretty sad if I can't even ride the 15"


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Its measured where you would be standing , typically 12 " in front of the seat tube . I would think that an 17 " frame size would work for you .


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

JTPATE78 said:


> Q: I'm 5'6 w/ a 28.5 inseam. Where is the standover measured at? Is it where the top tube hits the stem or the seat tube?
> 
> Pretty sad if I can't even ride the 15"


The geometry appears to be a match to the Redline Monocog in most areas, including standover. If you can find one of those to test you should have a very good idea of how this bike would fit. As you can see in pictures the 15" size has a steep slope to the top tube, so measuring further out increases the standover height a lot


----------



## Loggahead (Jul 16, 2009)

So good God people, how does it ride? 

Am curious to hear what the ride is like!


----------



## JTPATE78 (Jan 3, 2010)

I've got mine in pieces now. I'm putting BB7's, carbon seatpost, new FSA stem, carbon handlebars, and grips on it. I'll report back in about a week. Looks good. Nice frame.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

mine gets here on tuesday. i'm excited. its my first 29er. pics upon assembly. have to wait for clear weather for a ride report.


----------



## ruppster (Apr 30, 2008)

No singletrack yet due to mud, I've done some asphalt riding (26 miles Wed night) and the frame seems stiff. That's about all I can say at this point.


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

Plinkomatic said:


> Got mine yesterday.
> Orange 17'
> Biggest problem is it's so beautiful and almost every part is so good there's no tinkering, just charging. It's perhaps the most beautiful bike I've ever seen. An odd statement... but seriously, it's gorgeous. Stunning. Shockingly wonderful.
> Box was pretty roughed up (taped closed) but bike was fine other than visibly out of true rims that are going to need some work. The Galaxy Steel I got came in a box that looked untouched FWIW.
> ...


Any updates from you yet?


----------



## Plinkomatic (Dec 8, 2009)

120 said:


> Any updates from you yet?


Despite the nonstop rain, yes, my Deadeye is all it needs to be and then some. 
Reminds me of the Mongoose BMX I had in the early 80's (with the Red Line fork)... this is a good thing. It's my all mountain charger but behaves like a BMX on the street, albeit one with big fat tires. The stock tires are more than fine. Flipped the back one to get some more tread though. 
Found unexpected beauty in the thrift and sense of the stock config- no quick release on hub or seatpost is less to steal. 
None of the components have stickers that cannot be easily removed, another huge plus.
Cranks are 175 which is good for me.
Stock brakes are ok for now. Will throw some hyrdos on there when money and time allows but that's pretty low on the list, it just rides. Any braking deficiency is more me than the gear. Tektro rubber is OK but put Kool Stops on as I had them around. 
Added Ergon MTB grips (smalls and I have big hands, just like the small better) although stock are great.
Stock Wellgo platform pedals are as good as any other regular big flats.
My Deadeye makes tinkering with gears and suspension instead of riding seem foolish, even on a rainy day. There is a clarity while riding a rigid SS that is exquisite... pure and predictable feedback and response that's been missed now that it's back. Everything is fun again.
$319. Ha. Bonus.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

what a jerk. here i sit on a decent friday night, longing for that which will arrive tuesday. yearning for the pure, simple joy you describe. damn you. you even wrote well about it. i'm so jealous. but do not let my anxious waiting detract from your enjoyment. for the next best thing to riding one, is hearing the story of a satisfied rider. well spoken.

sorry, i can be a bit superfluous. glad to hear you love it. it sounds like everything i'm looking for. 

i think this ones gonna get a gates drive.


----------



## 86waterpumper (Nov 1, 2007)

just ordered a orange 19 tonight! :thumbsup: 
Hopefully a good use of some christmas funds I'd been saving. Plink is showing his age hehe I rode some bmx and freestyle bikes in the 80's too. If you put a bit taller handlebars on these things that is about what you'd have. A funny side note, last weekend my friends were up and wanted to ride the local mtn bike trails which are about seven miles long and my schwinn s30 is down needing cranks, so I took my 20" haro sport through the trails haha I guess I'm a glutton for punishment it was sure a rough ride, and tough to pedal, but hopefully the much bigger tires and more climbing friendly gear ratio will help things out. Anyway I say a bike with fewer parts to break is always good, and after a broken collar bone from a ghost shifting incident maybe I will actually have the nerve to stand up and pedal again  I know there are alot higher end bikes out there, but it just seems silly to pay some ridiculous high dollar for a simple single speed bike to me.


----------



## BigE610 (Oct 24, 2007)

i might have to get one of these to keep up at my grandparents house in northern wisconsin. take it out on the snow mobile and camba trails.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

dude. summer of '08, my wife was pregnant. didn't feel comfortable up high on her mtb. we happened to get a dk bmx. turned out she loved it on the trail. i tried it. no way. these cheap bikes make it hard to buy a nice one. its a great way to try different kinds of bikes.my next bike is gonna be the dawes lightning cross. i'll prolly put a flat bar on it. i dont think drops are for me yet.


----------



## surly jason (Jan 23, 2010)

*just ordered a bike*

I've been thinking about getting back into mountain biking for a while now. I test rode a GT Peace 9r multi this summer and really liked it but wasn't 100% sure. Plus, I already had a stumpjumper I wanted to unload.

Anyhow, the Dawes DeadEye looks like a fantastic bike -- I like the rigid style as I converted my aluminum stumpy to a rigid straight fork. I was also considering the Fantom 29 -- both the XT & XTR version -- but the steel, rigid fork and the simplicity of the Dawes really appeal to me. This will be my first single-speed and my first 29r but I'm really excited. I plan to ride it as-is for a little while but envision it with discs at some point.

I hope my bikes direct experience is a good one. I've heard about them and have been wanting to order from them for a while now. The positive comments on here -- and the upcoming spring riding season -- pushed me to make the purchase. More news when I get it ... and then pictures, too.


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

I got my 17" Deadeye last Tuesday. I was a little surprised to find the completed bike weighs in at 30.2 pounds. I thought as a rigid SS it would be a little less. Since this will primarily be my moon bike, it's equivalent to about 5 pounds, so I suppose it really doesn't matter! 

The bike has a beautiful finish with minimal decals which are easily removed if one wishes. The Dawes head badge decal actually looks nice in my opinion, but I really wanted to use my Sheldon decal instead. I also plan on making some down tube decals once I come up with a cool name. I'm considering playing on the original name and going with "Dead Guy" but I know my wife wouldn't like it so I probably won't!

Cool bike for the price I'd say. And no it hasn't been off road yet.


----------



## GiddyHitch (Dec 1, 2009)

Damn you, AQ! I was already having a hard enough time not pulling the trigger on a 17" Deadeye and you gotta go and post some porn!

Sweet Sheldon badge, btw.


----------



## 86waterpumper (Nov 1, 2007)

nice! That head badge is hilarious. 

What is your initial riding review of it? I am not that surprised by the weight. The stout 29er weighs 28.7 pounds for the 17, but that is probably weight without pedals, so that is where that extra pound comes in. I'm sure with some lightweight rims and other parts someone could knock off a few pounds if it was a big factor. Personally, since I am 260 pounds I had much rather just deal with the weight and have a sturdy steel bike.


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

I just had a horrible realization. When I first thought of naming my bike "Dead Guy" I was referring to myself, the rider as the dead guy. Since our beloved Sheldon is no longer with us, using this name on a bike with his image would be highly inappropriate. May you forever ride in peace Mr Sheldon.


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

GiddyHitch said:


> Damn you, AQ! I was already having a hard enough time not pulling the trigger on a 17" Deadeye and you gotta go and post some porn!


You're welcome. :devil:

Maybe you can take up crochet and needle point instead to help forget about the bike?


----------



## surly jason (Jan 23, 2010)

Wow, nice pictures !! 

I am surprised that I received an order confirmation today stating the bike is due to arrive this Thursday. I would ask you about your impressions of the quality of the bike but I guess I'll have mine soon enough to check out. 

Awesome looking bike -- I'm really looking forward to getting mine and taking it for a spin this weekend


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

AlmostQuick said:


> I got my 17" Deadeye last Tuesday


AlmostQuick, how tall are you? How's the fit?


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

fightnut said:


> AlmostQuick, how tall are you? How's the fit?


5' 7" with 32" pants inseam. Yep, very long legs for my height. I have about 2 inches standover clearance, (at the center of the top tube) and a little bit of a reach. A 15 would have given me a mile of seat post. With the bars above the seat it seems plenty comfortable right now. I'll probably pull out the extra spacers and put them on top for a test.

I noticed someone above with a 28.5" inseam was being advised to get a 17". No way. At that size the 15" may even be too tall.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

AlmostQuick said:


> 5' 7" with 32" pants inseam. Yep, very long legs for my height. I have about 2 inches standover clearance, (at the center of the top tube) and a little bit of a reach. A 15 would have given me a mile of seat post. With the bars above the seat it seems plenty comfortable right now. I'll probably pull out the extra spacers and put them on top for a test.
> 
> I noticed someone above with a 28.5" inseam was being advised to get a 17". No way. At that size the 15" may even be too tall.


Hmm, I'm 5'10" with a 32" inseam. According to their sizing chart, that would be put on a 19" frame. But I think I'd prefer a bike that's slightly too small, rather then a bike that's slightly too big. Maybe the 17" would be the way to go for me.
Oh well, I got time to figure it out, I wouldn't be getting one until summer anyway.


----------



## GiddyHitch (Dec 1, 2009)

fightnut said:


> Hmm, I'm 5'10" with a 32" inseam. According to their sizing chart, that would be put on a 19" frame. But I think I'd prefer a bike that's slightly too small, rather then a bike that's slightly too big. Maybe the 17" would be the way to go for me.
> Oh well, I got time to figure it out, I wouldn't be getting one until summer anyway.


I'm a little over 5'10 with a 32" cycling inseam and Chris from Bikes Direct recommended a 17" frame for me.


----------



## GTR-33 (Sep 25, 2008)

30lbs? wow... Probably drop quite a bit with different wheels. Those wheels are probably killer heavy.


----------



## wyrda (Nov 14, 2009)

*rim width*

Anybody know how wide the rims are on the Deadeye? Or could somebody with their own Deadeye possibly measure the width?

Edit - I emailed BD and they said they're 24mm wide


----------



## Plinkomatic (Dec 8, 2009)

*11 Minutes To Clarity*

Today I had to score a quick ride to clear my head from work.
Had about 15 minutes to catch the fleeting sunshing, and more rain is coming so no rides until end of week.
Jumped on the Deadeye. It was perfect.
Put in a nice 26 miles yesterday on the road rig (another BD, a Galaxy Steel which rocks) and to have a casual romp on the SSRigid was a stone groove.


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

wyrda said:


> Anybody know how wide the rims are on the Deadeye? Or could somebody with their own Deadeye possibly measure the width?


25 mm OUTSIDE width. Sorry, I don't know the inside width since I already trued the wheels and re-installed the tires. I hope this helps.


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

fightnut said:


> Hmm, I'm 5'10" with a 32" inseam. According to their sizing chart, that would be put on a 19" frame. But I think I'd prefer a bike that's slightly too small, rather then a bike that's slightly too big. Maybe the 17" would be the way to go for me.
> Oh well, I got time to figure it out, I wouldn't be getting one until summer anyway.


I'm your size and got my 17" yesterday. It is a BIG bike, the 19 would be way too big for me. I used top tube length rather than seat tube / standover. The stem is too short for my tastes but the frame fits.


----------



## Plinkomatic (Dec 8, 2009)

My inseam is 30", I've got size 10.5 feet and I'm 5'8" and the 17" is spot on for me.


----------



## glenm (Mar 28, 2006)

My orange 15" Deadeye is on its way to me today. I am 5'9" 30-31 inseam. I hope I am not to cramped on it.


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

I think it has a lot to do with how you like your set up.. I like my bars below the saddle height and don't mind the need for a long seatpost so veering toward a smaller bike was right for me. I think I could still fit on the 19" but it would be a different position / more upright feel etc.


----------



## glenm (Mar 28, 2006)

120 said:


> I think it has a lot to do with how you like your set up.. I like my bars below the saddle height and don't mind the need for a long seatpost so veering toward a smaller
> bike was right for me. I think I could still fit on the 19" but it would be a different position / more upright feel etc.


Thats a good point I do like me bikes on the smaller side. I want something I can throw around.


----------



## JTPATE78 (Jan 3, 2010)

> I noticed someone above with a 28.5" inseam was being advised to get a 17". No way. At that size the 15" may even be too tall.


Yes the 17" would have been HUGE. BikesDirect advised for me to go with the 15" and it still is not too comforting standing over the top tube. I'm sure once I have shoes/cleats on my manhood will have a little more breathing room.

One thing on the 15"...That frame is pretty compact. With the platforms on there I couldn't make a big turn without hitting the front of my shoes. The wheel basically will hit the platform if you turn too sharp. I ordered some new EggBeaters for it and will hope that fixes that without having to place the cleat to far aft on the shoe.

LBS called today and advised it's ready. I had them install the BB7's and true the wheels. I'll post riding report and pictures this weekend.


----------



## GiddyHitch (Dec 1, 2009)

JTPATE78 said:


> LBS called today and advised it's ready. I had them install the BB7's and true the wheels. I'll post riding report and pictures this weekend.


Can you find out if they needed to face the disc tabs in order to mount the BB7s?


----------



## JTPATE78 (Jan 3, 2010)

Pedals will be on by Saturday and I've got a red seat post collar as well on the way. Road it on the road for around 10 miles last night. Stiff frame, but a good ride for the $$$. I'm going to hit some trails this weekend, so I'll let you know how that goes. Weighed in today at 29.5 w/ the platforms.

They did not have to face the tabs.


----------



## glenm (Mar 28, 2006)

edit-----never mind.....I thought you posted a link


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

Placed an order today for a white one. Gonna add drop bars and Cane Creek V brake levers. Probably gonna have to get a shorter stem. Future upgrades are BB7's, Egg Beaters, tires, saddle, etc.


----------



## GiddyHitch (Dec 1, 2009)

JTPATE78 said:


> They did not have to face the tabs.


Good deal and nice looking bike. You now have me reconsidering orange and going for white instead.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Wonder how many shills are in this thread?


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

p nut said:


> Wonder how many shills are in this thread?


Really? Why do you say that?

No one here is fawning over how spectacular this bike is. It's a decent entry level SS 29er. No more and no less. Of course if BD wants to send us some checks we could certainly ramp it up a bit!


----------



## bryan_d (Mar 16, 2009)

JTPATE78,

You can't remove the Canti-Studs? On my outcast the screw off, using a wrench.

For the money this bike great, so much so that I am trying to convince my friend to get one too.


----------



## 86waterpumper (Nov 1, 2007)

I got mine in last night. I will probably just wait till the weekend to put it together and tune it up etc. What I can say though, is that the bike comes packed very well, i was even surprised for once that ups didn't play football with the box and beat it all up  Most things I get look pretty rough. Anyway, for what it is worth, the tag on the outside of my box says 30 pounds even, I know the packaging probably doesn't weigh much, but surely the big heavy cardboard box and wrapping stuff weighs at least a pound? Heck mine is even the 19" version. Has anyone weighed one of these with the stock components on a really accurate bike scale yet?


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

p nut said:


> Wonder how many shills are in this thread?


Sounds like someone's upset that they didn't see these before buying a monocog


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

fightnut said:


> Sounds like someone's upset that they didn't see these before buying a monocog


Na, I'm not upset--I love my MC. I actually don't have a problem with BD's products. Just don't like their business practices, which is why I don't shop there. Just like I don't shop at Walmart.


----------



## GiddyHitch (Dec 1, 2009)

p nut said:


> Na, I'm not upset--I love my MC. I actually don't have a problem with BD's products. Just don't like their business practices, which is why I don't shop there. Just like I don't shop at Walmart.


Whoa, are you sure that you're not thinking about Specialized?

Not that I necessarily agree with the anti-Spesh camp.


----------



## bikesdirect (Nov 7, 2006)

p nut said:


> Wonder how many shills are in this thread?


I love easy to answer questions

the answer is ZERO


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

GiddyHitch said:


> Whoa, are you sure that you're not thinking about Specialized?
> 
> Not that I necessarily agree with the anti-Spesh camp.


Different business tactics. Spec is cutthroat. BD is more like sleazy. You won't find either in my garage. There are too many other bike companies with solid products to support either of these guys. One example: 60% off of msrp is what they claim. (or whatever the % is). You go to these generic sites (Motobecane, Dawes, etc) and first, they've got a made up price on there. And I mean made up, because you CANNOT even buy these bikes on those sites. They're fake sites with fake prices posted up so that they can advertise 80% off or whatever on their "factory direct" site. If they got rid of those sites and just said, hey, here is our price for these bikes, I'd have no problems with that. The fact they are incinuating that these bike manufacturers still exist and sell bikes and that they somehow discount their products by a significant amount should send up some red flags. Why not just be up front?

I am going to step out of this thread as it might get out of control with supporters and protesters. Search on Google if you want to find out more. Plenty of threads on this.

Oh, and it's hilarious BD chose to put that Siddhartha's quote in his sig.


----------



## 86waterpumper (Nov 1, 2007)

I will say that I cannot comment yet on this bike as I still haven't built or ridden it, therefore it is useless at this point for me to guess how it is going to do. With that being said, my questions about the bike before buying were quickly answered, and I got help with frame fitment, and then after I ordered, the bike came within just a few days, so fast that it must have been sent at least 3 day ups. I also got tracking info I could use, so the buying process was flawless. 

Now as far as shifty business practices, since when is it wrong for someone to buy the rights to a name? I assume you refer to the motobecanes although this bike isn't one. People buy the name or rights to companies all the time and most things are made in china nowdays, toyota cars are made in america etc. The truth of the matter is, bd would catch grief on here, no matter what they named the bikes. There is always going to be a group that calls them junk simply because of the price, and the fact they do mail order. All I see on here is reccomendations to use your local shop. 

Let me tell you how my local shop is. A couple years back I got a 20" haro bmx bike. This was a discontinued bike for a couple years, but I found one new in the box. I assembled it, but was struggling with getting the brakes just right, so I called up the local shop. They wanted 100 dollars to tune the brakes. I asked why it was so high and they said because it was a new bike and they hadn't assembled it, so they would charge me a complete bike assembly fee. Now if my bike had been used they said it would be 30 bucks. I can do without ripoff artists such as these, and in the end fooled with it till I got the brakes close enough myself to work good. The point is, they won't be getting anymore business of mine and I don't want to buy a trek which is what they sell. I for one am glad that places like bd exist that still sell bikes through the mail!


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Re-read my post. That's not what I was saying. Yes, I see nothing wrong with names being bought and sold. Look at GM, Trek, etc. However, the difference is that first, each of those brands are separate entities. BD's brands are just different stickers. Secondly, why post up inflated false prices on fake sites? So that you make the people THINK they got a good deal? Why not just offer those great prices to begin with? 

I had a Motobecane from BD before and honestly, it wasn't bad at all. Had it been steel, I would have kept it. I had nothing against them. All those shill posts were dismissed by me, as I thought they were just grumpy lbs employees or something. But these little UNNECESSARY lies start popping up and I started to question their business as a whole and started to think some of the negative feedback were not all fro
"grumpy lbs guys".. You can tell a lot from a person by their smallest actions. Same is true of a company. I am not here to judge for all, but for me, I'll never buy from them again.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

First, I could care less how people choose to spend their money (and neither should anyone else), this is America! My personal opinioin is that BD would be so much better off dropping the corny Moto, etc. web sites and just have one site to sell the bikes from. The thinking I guess on their end is that the Moto name etc. somehow legitizmies the bikes..most people don't care if they were called "Dillhole" brand. People buy them b/c they are less than the LBS for a _comparable_ bike. Its like Sette, Supergo, etc. Its just a house-brand bike that saves the customer some money. I agree with p_nut above, to show that somehow you are saving 60% is laugable. The Deadeye is comparable to a Monocog, but it is not quite as nice (wheels for example) and therefore, it doesn't cost as much. Add in not paying the overhead for a shop and a rat to assemble it, and you get $319. The site says this bike has a MSRP of almost $800..please. All this being said however, I would buy a bike from them in a heart beat b/c the deals are good and I can wrench. My bottom line is the bottom line!!! I love capitalism.


----------



## 86waterpumper (Nov 1, 2007)

yeah I agree, one of the pulls of this bike to me is that basically it has NO branding or stickers at all haha, and I have heard others say the same, it just gives the bike a cleaner look, so maybe they are starting to pull away from the labeling who knows. I can say though, that there is ALOT more differences in their bikes than just stickers. I mean they have ti, alum, and steel, and various frame configs and designs. 
I do agree the monocog is a higher spec and has sealed hubs etc. I know that some have been finding these on closeout at the lbs or wherever for 450 bucks or something which is a awesome deal I would have jumped at if I could have found it. The bike I compared the deadeye to though was the se stout. When you compare these two, the dawes has exact same components and is alot cheaper. The msrp is inflated for sure, I think it would be better just to take that off the site altogether except on bikes like the stout that can be purchased at other places.
With that being said, I think some people like to wrench on their own stuff and some don't, some like big brandnames and some don't, but I think that bikes direct could in fact sell these for more money if they wanted, so that does show me they are trying to give the consumer a good value. I mean heck the first threads I saw about this particular bike, the price was going to be 349 and people were jumping at the chance to buy it. It got lowered to 319 right out of the gate.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

If I hadn't found my 'Cog on CL, I would have bought this Dawes in a heartbeat.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Again, I have nothing against the bikes themselves. In fact, I'd much rather people buy these than a Murray/Huffy from Kmart. Price wise, you do get a great deal. But for me, the story doesn't end with "great deals". ie, I know I can get a good deal on the exact same item at Walmart, but I will spend my money at Costco. Different business practices. One I like, the other, not so much. 

BD's bikes are generally good value, but it's just their business practice that rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## bikesdirect (Nov 7, 2006)

p nut said:


> Re-read my post. That's not what I was saying. Yes, I see nothing wrong with names being bought and sold. Look at GM, Trek, etc. However, the difference is that first, each of those brands are separate entities. BD's brands are just different stickers. Secondly, why post up inflated false prices on fake sites? So that you make the people THINK they got a good deal? Why not just offer those great prices to begin with?
> 
> I had a Motobecane from BD before and honestly, it wasn't bad at all. Had it been steel, I would have kept it. I had nothing against them. All those shill posts were dismissed by me, as I thought they were just grumpy lbs employees or something. But these little UNNECESSARY lies start popping up and I started to question their business as a whole and started to think some of the negative feedback were not all fro
> "grumpy lbs guys".. You can tell a lot from a person by their smallest actions. Same is true of a company. I am not here to judge for all, but for me, I'll never buy from them again.


First, thank you for your business

The brands BD sells are controlled by different companies, These brands, especially Motobecane, are promoted in magazines and comparison sites. In addition, the bikes have components that all have MSRP on them [suppliers get real upset if your list price on an entire bike is too close the the list price of just their group on the bike]. In addition, consumers demand to know comparative retail value. Sites without list prices get triple the e-mails as sites that post them [the extra volume is due 100% to people asking 'what is the list price'].

We offer great prices.
All regular readers of forums and cycling consumers in the know are totally aware of that.
But for magazines, oem suppliers, normal customers, and our factories, it is important that brands have web sites and that models have list prices.

Motobecane gets over a dozen magazine reveiws a year; without an MSRP that was close to inline with brands like Trek, Specialized, Cannondale, Giant, Etc; Moto would get zero reveiws. Magazines need reveiwed bikes to be 'competetive'

I have posted a much longer and more detailed expanation of this forum, on RBR, and on BF.net -- our reasoning is sound and in line with the industry. Of course, there are always those that will dislike something in what we or any other supplier does. That is why there are choices. I like choices


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

Ok, now let's get back to the reviews, questions and commentary, and pics of the Deadeye!


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

bikesdirect said:


> First, thank you for your business
> 
> The brands BD sells are controlled by different companies, These brands, especially Motobecane, are promoted in magazines and comparison sites. In addition, the bikes have components that all have MSRP on them [suppliers get real upset if your list price on an entire bike is too close the the list price of just their group on the bike]. In addition, consumers demand to know comparative retail value. Sites without list prices get triple the e-mails as sites that post them [the extra volume is due 100% to people asking 'what is the list price'].


See people, this is the kind of stuff I was talking about. Controlled by different companies??? Are you saying that all of your brands on bd.com isn't owned by bd (YOU)? Are you telling me that each and every brand has their own corporate office, dealerships, tax ID, etc? And your component MSRP comment---ok, so if that is true, what do the component suppliers say when they look on bd.com and sees just that? I am assuming they're not so stupid that they can't figure out you're selling their products on BD. Which brings me to the consumers. The sole reason you created those sites is because after you bought all these dead cycle company names, people were trying to look up "motobecane", "Dawes", etc. and could not find anything, so became skeptical. They're there to soothe the uninformed of what is really going on.



bikesdirect said:


> We offer great prices.
> All regular readers of forums and cycling consumers in the know are totally aware of that.
> But for magazines, oem suppliers, normal customers, and our factories, it is important that brands have web sites and that models have list prices.
> 
> Motobecane gets over a dozen magazine reveiws a year; without an MSRP that was close to inline with brands like Trek, Specialized, Cannondale, Giant, Etc; Moto would get zero reveiws. Magazines need reveiwed bikes to be 'competetive'


This is a load of crap. I remember ProFlex, Wellgo and other cheaper models getting in mags all the time. If you make a solid bike, you'll get reviews. Especially if it's at a lower price point. That is just bogus.

Here is the quick snapshot of BD: Run by this guy named Mike, (maybe you've got partners) all of the frames pretty much come from the same factory. The difference is just the stickers. You created several websites to promote the bikes and create a feeling of distinct separate entities working under a parent company (Much like Trek and GF). You put up some bogus inflated figures on there to make people warm and fuzzy when they get it for 60% off from the direct warehouse (aka BD) for these phantom companies. I don't buy the magazine review jargon. Then of course, there are those that have been given deep discounts or freebies to promote BD with their own "experiences" on these type of forums--another sleazy tactic.

Why mess with all this BS? People want just straight up honesty. Not some excuse saying "well, it was for mag reviews..." Which also says, you're willing to lie about an MSRP to get reviews? I don't see Surly, SE, QBall, IRO, etc. doing this. You obviously know how to put together good bikes for cheap. Just run with that. You're just shooting yourself in the foot with all of these white lies.


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

Ok, NOW let's get back to the reviews, questions and commentary, and pics of the Deadeye! :thumbsup: 

I rode my Deadeye around the block before work this morning. It was 6 degrees out, I was cold and it was fun. I can't wait for a little bit warmer weather. 

I bet this would make a nice snow bike with a pair of Nokian studded tires on it.


----------



## bikesdirect (Nov 7, 2006)

p nut said:


> Here is the quick snapshot of BD: Run by this guy named Mike, (maybe you've got partners) all of the frames pretty much come from the same factory. The difference is just the stickers. . .


I do not think you know all the inside working of the bicycle business: after 30 years I know much of it but still have plenty to learn.

Example - your statement about same factory -- which is just false.
BD sells bikes from at least 6 assembly factories. These bikes use frames from at least 10 frame factories. [just off the top of my head there are 4 factories making our steel frames; 4 making CF frames; 7 making AL frames; BUT I admit we only use 1 Ti frame shop]

And this number is incresing this spring when we add 6 models of Gravity semi-compact AL framed road bikes from another factory. Plus two models of Gravity cruisers; Plus 2 extra models of Mango pedal-forward bikes from yet another factory. Oh and I almost forgot the 4 models of lugged framed 4130 road bikes and one track frame in lugged 4130.

Final sample of new 29er FS on the way; oh yea; from another frame shop.

The truth is - we can not get a le Champion ti team that is full DA reveiwed if the list is $2895 -- and it would not make sense anyway as the MSRP on the DA group is $2795 and the MSRP on the Mavic wheels is $695 -- -- MSRP on the bike can not be $2895 - period. {and by the way; Ritchey WCS and ti frame all have prices above zero -- so you should see why the list on that bike is what it is}

EXAMPLE: this writeup by BICYCLING that was just published would not make sense unless it reflexed the Motobecane MSRP http://www.bicycling.com/gear/detail/0,7989,s1-16-156-2733-0,00.html

If a Modone 6.5 has a list of $6600 then a list of $5995 on Immortal Team at $5995 makes sense - both are full DA, Moto has Ritchey & Mavic: Trek has Bontrager -- maybe you prefer Bontrager over Ritchey WCS and Mavic wheels: maybe not -- but it can not mean a $3800 differenence in list price.

There are lots of considerations required in all bike industry decisions: I feel my decisions are benefiting cyclists and still keeping suppliers & the press in a position where they can support our distribution model.

But as I have always said: I like choices and I hope everyone buys the bike that they think will make them happy and most importantly the one they will safely use & enjoy.


----------



## bikesdirect (Nov 7, 2006)

AlmostQuick said:


> Ok, now let's get back to the reviews, questions and commentary, and pics of the Deadeye!


Great point
and a related point -- how much does everyone like the 4130 frame as a base for upgrades?

Example: Cliff 29.1 has disc brakes and AL frame - for Summer we are working on a Cliff 29.1 LTD with Tora Fork and BB7 brakes.

What upgrades would be nice for a Deadeye DLX or something like that?

A base model at $319 would remain - but what should be included in another model one step up in price point? Say in a $499 version


----------



## wyrda (Nov 14, 2009)

bikesdirect said:


> Great point
> and a related point -- how much does everyone like the 4130 frame as a base for upgrades?
> 
> Example: Cliff 29.1 has disc brakes and AL frame - for Summer we are working on a Cliff 29.1 LTD with Tora Fork and BB7 brakes.
> ...


BB5 or BB7 discs... With 185mm rotors if possible, maybe just 185 in front, 160 in back to keep the price down?

Maybe a wheel set that has a brand name to it or provide some more information on the wheel set so people can know exactly what they're getting. 
That's one of the things holding me back from buying the current deadeye... No information on the wheel set.

Also, do you any idea what kind of price the Cliff 29.1 LTD might have if it all works out?


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

wyrda said:


> Maybe a wheel set that has a brand name to it or provide some more information on the wheel set so people can know exactly what they're getting.
> That's one of the things holding me back from buying the current deadeye... No information on the wheel set.


Not saying I prefer it that way, but generic hubs and even rims are par for the course from big bike companies even on much more expensive bikes.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

bikesdirect said:


> Great point
> and a related point -- how much does everyone like the 4130 frame as a base for upgrades?
> 
> Example: Cliff 29.1 has disc brakes and AL frame - for Summer we are working on a Cliff 29.1 LTD with Tora Fork and BB7 brakes.
> ...


BB7....BB5 is not that great a brake imo...do it right with BB7 160mm rotor f/r except maybe 185 front on XL frame. Lighter and wider wheelset with actual 29x2.2 or 2.3 tires f/r and sealed hubs.


----------



## Plinkomatic (Dec 8, 2009)

Four Dream tiers of your steel 9r frame:
1) Deadeye: as is
2) Steeleye: with disc brakes.
2) Ghosteye: with Tora and disc brakes.
3) Bigeye: with Tora (Reba?), hydro disc brakes and internal hub (Nexus, Alfine.. perhaps a Rohloff?).
Ghost and Big get quick release seatpost clamp and skewers.

steel = real deal.


----------



## bikesdirect (Nov 7, 2006)

Plinkomatic said:


> Four Dream tiers of your steel 9r frame:
> 1) Deadeye: as is
> 2) Steeleye: with disc brakes.
> 2) Ghosteye: with Tora and disc brakes.
> ...


Very good
nice suggestions

Thanks


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

rigid with sliders. or a rigid geared. good steel. basically the mc flight. but don't count my vote. my next two bikes are gonna be the 1.)lightning cross, and if i like CX, 2.) felt breed/ raleigh hi-life. thats my vote. a $650 SS CX w 7005 and a carbon fork.

sorry for the jack.

back on topic. damn the weather, i'm gonna try my deadeye in the morning. 20 deg ride. yay!


----------



## glenm (Mar 28, 2006)

I just got my Deadeye assembled. 15" is 29lbs according to my digital scale. Now I wish it wasnt 16 degrees outside. I want to ride it.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

i was all ready for a cold ride. come downstairs, and, snow. CRAPPY!!!


----------



## ruppster (Apr 30, 2008)

bikesdirect said:


> Very good
> nice suggestions
> 
> Thanks


I just finished putting fenders on mine a little while ago, a couple of eyelets would have been a nice addition. I fit 60mm fenders over the 2.1 WTB Nanos, they cover well enough. I was tired of getting streaks during winter commuting.  
I ended up using blinky seatpost mounts instead of P-clamps, the tube diameters are pretty large. The 3 speed IGH is working great so far.


----------



## absurdfun (Jan 30, 2010)

first, i'd like to give a big thanks to everyone on this thread. i was going to save up for a monocog or karate monkey until i found this thread and realized the deadeye is exactly what i'm looking for. i ordered one last week and it is en route!

as for upgrades, i think this bike best lends itself to leisurely travel. i wouldn't be interested in a fork upgrade, but some bb7s, lighter wheels, and fenders all sound like great upgrades.


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

*Yes, some will need disc tab facing to work*

As a previous poster discovered, the rear disc mounting tab may need some facing. Here's a photo of a steel straight edge flat against the lower hole on mine. A little sloppy I'd say.

EDIT: Sorry for the small photo, but the site wouldn't let me attach the full size photo and I'm not able to upload to photobucket until I get back to work Monday. If you have a dremel tool and hand files you can correct this yourself.


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

Had mine for a week or so now.

Box looked good
















Actually had more grease than I expected








Had these in the parts bin, never even tried the Tektros








Little out of dish, no biggy








This was my biggest problem, the freehub body, or the axle, or something was bent or got bent enough that the when the wheel was coasting it would rotate in an arc and cause the chain to go from EXTREMELY tight to EXTREMELY loose. I've always noticed this to some degree on my other bikes but this one was the worst. I would not consider this hub single speed-able. It will need a tensioner or a derailuer. Luckily it will be a good extra set for my cross bike - so again, no biggy.
















Rode a little over 2 hrs yesterday and I am very pleased overall.


----------



## jimx200 (Oct 13, 2009)

"but some bb7s, lighter wheels, and fenders all sound like great upgrades".

So with these upgrades, you have now pushed the total cost of the bike well above the $600.-700. level..makes more sense to start out with a higher end bike with much better other components like stem, saddle, bars, wheels, crank, brakes/levers for about the same price. I have seen some screaming deals on SS 29er like Monocog Flites, Redline D440, Raliegh XXIX, with Easton, WTB, TruVative, Avid, etc., higher quality parts.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

what i don't get is no matter poor the quality is for the frame and parts, they are still convincing themselves that it is a good buy.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

fishcreek said:


> what i don't get is no matter poor the quality is for the frame and parts, they are still convincing themselves that it is a good buy.


If you're gonna dump a bunch of money into it to upgrade everything, then yeah, you may as well just buy a different bike or just a frame from somewhere and build a bike.

But to get a complete bike, that is very "decent" and rid-able AS IS for only $319, how in the world can you say it's not a good buy? That's just silly.


----------



## bikesdirect (Nov 7, 2006)

fishcreek said:


> what i don't get is no matter poor the quality is for the frame and parts, they are still convincing themselves that it is a good buy.


There is nothing on this bike that is poor quality: but it is not a pro level bike.
Lots of buyers of the Deadeye will ride it for years and never change any part and get perefectly great service out of it. Some buyers will start changing parts at once; as that can improve performance and it is just fun to do.

Of course, as this market grows in SS/29ers we will add more and more models: in AL, 4130, and in Ti - from Deadeye tpye up to Ti with Reba / Elixir / Mavic / Ritchey stuff

Bear in mind: if a Redline, Surly, Binachi, Dawes, etc all have a 4130 frame from the same factory - you will see no difference in QC - there can be a difference in tubing spec, or geo, or dropouts, But not QC

For now - response has been good enough on Deadeye that I have requested 3 added model quotes [1] with BB5 [2] with BB7, WTB wheels, Tora fork and [3] with Reba, Elixir, Mavic, Ritchey

Interestingly, both Outcast & Cliff SS 29ers sell well and the Deadeye too -- so I think there is a market for all types of materials in SS 29ers


----------



## jimx200 (Oct 13, 2009)

Is the Deadeye a solid deal? Absolutely...and a great entry into the 29er world. This bike probably makes more sense for rider who may not be certain if a 29er is right for them. I could also see the Deadeye being setup as a rough road touring bike...think Mexico touring where I have ridden my Bianchi road bike..never again as the 700x23-28's tires/wheels will not take the punishment. Slap on some slicks (or 1x9 gearing) and the Deadeye would handle any kind of terrain for touring, commuting, or urban riding.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

bikesdirect said:


> Example - your statement about same factory -- which is just false.
> BD sells bikes from at least 6 assembly factories. These bikes use frames from at least 10 frame factories. [just off the top of my head there are 4 factories making our steel frames; 4 making CF frames; 7 making AL frames; BUT I admit we only use 1 Ti frame shop]


I like how you always try to throw people off. Not only with the fake websites and MSRP's, but with responses like this. Point I was trying to make was that the 16 factories you've got over in the Eastern Hemisphere all take orders from YOU. Motobecane does not send in the orders. It comes from your desk. Same with Dawes and Windsor. They're all the same company with only the stickers differentiating them.

Anyway, I will still stand by what I said. No matter what your excuse is for putting up fake sites and made-up prices, they're still lies, and lies you admit. And if your motive for them is just to get into magazines (I'll give you the benefit of doubt), then that's more reason not to buy from you. I don't see Surly, QBall, etc. jacking up prices and then putting up "wholesale" websites just to get into magazines.

Good value bikes, but poor business ethics.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

P-nut let it go already. You don't like BD, we got it. 
Why are you even bothering with this thread?


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

It's a public forum.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

p nut said:


> It's a public forum.


:cryin: :sad:


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

AlmostQuick said:


> As a previous poster discovered, the rear disc mounting tab may need some facing. Here's a photo of a steel straight edge flat against the lower hole on mine. A little sloppy I'd say.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry for the small photo, but the site wouldn't let me attach the full size photo and I'm not able to upload to photobucket until I get back to work Monday. If you have a dremel tool and hand files you can correct this yourself.


Yikes, that's off by a lot! :eekster:


----------



## tstess (Feb 1, 2010)

I got my deadeye about a week ago and so far I'm happy with it. It is what it is - a decent entry level rigid SS 29er at a good price. I didn't expect anything else, and I'm happy with it although I haven't rode it hard yet - just around the property. I'm 41 years old with a wife, three teenagers, two car payments, five other bikes and a mortgage so I'm not too concerned about internet advertising practices, I'm just glad the little lady approved this purchase.
I'm 5'11", 32 inch inseam and 170lbs. I got the 17" and it fits my just fine. So far, I've put a shorter stem (40 mm "stubby"), 1.5 inch rise bars and 2008 Avid BB7 brakes fr/rear ( on sale now at Price Point for $40 each ).
I do think the gearing is too high for the mountains here in Central Pa, so does anyone foresee a problem with taking apart an old 8-speed cassette and exchanging cogs until I dial in which one I would like to stick with? Then I'll drop 20 - 30 bucks on a "good" one.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

tstess said:


> I do think the gearing is too high for the mountains here in Central Pa, so does anyone foresee a problem with taking apart an old 8-speed cassette and exchanging cogs until I dial in which one I would like to stick with? Then I'll drop 20 - 30 bucks on a "good" one.


That method is fine , you just have to space the cogs properly . :thumbsup:


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

Natedogz said:


> Yikes, that's off by a lot! :eekster:


That's what I thought, and that's why I posted it to inform buyers. Just like choices, information is good. Here's the full size pic:










Not only is it angled a little, but it's twisted too. Notice how you can see the outer face of the upper hole but not the lower one. While I'm pretty confident I could get this close to straight if I decided to install discs, how critical is it really? What will happen if it is "off" a little?

The front mount looks perfect. This is the only defect I've found with the bike so far.


----------



## ruppster (Apr 30, 2008)

jimx200 said:


> "but some bb7s, lighter wheels, and fenders all sound like great upgrades".
> 
> So with these upgrades, you have now pushed the total cost of the bike well above the $600.-700. level..makes more sense to start out with a higher end bike with much better other components like stem, saddle, bars, wheels, crank, brakes/levers for about the same price. I have seen some screaming deals on SS 29er like Monocog Flites, Redline D440, Raliegh XXIX, with Easton, WTB, TruVative, Avid, etc., higher quality parts.


I agree. In my case i had some used parts (BB7s, handlebars, seatpost, old 26" mtb fenders) and a set of wheels with a Nexus hub & rotors lying around ($100 from eBay). I just needed a frame, fork, headset, and decent crankset/BB. I ended up with a spare entry level wheelset, handlebar, and seatpost, after assembling the Dawes. I have $419 in mine (as long as I consider the used parts free  ).
If you want discs, lighter wheels, etc. you should consider buying the next level up from whatever company you feel comfortable with.
I thought about buying another Monocog frame (the last one was $200+shipping from Nashbar), but figured I would try something different. I really think the frame quality is about the same as my Redline.

Almostquick: My disc tab was not nearly that bad. It didn't appear to be twisted, just angled a little, I almost straightened it out with brake side-side adjustment. Yours looks borderline defective. FWIW, I had to dress up the rear tab on my Monocog as well.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

IMHO , that brake tab is wildley out of spec , and I would return that frame if it were mine .


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

AlmostQuick said:


> That's what I thought, and that's why I posted it to inform buyers. Just like choices, information is good. Here's the full size pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe they just wanted it to look disc brake compatible. BTW does anyone who has the bike find the seat comfortable?


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

Yeah, I thought the seat was very comfortable.


----------



## absurdfun (Jan 30, 2010)

jimx200 said:


> "but some bb7s, lighter wheels, and fenders all sound like great upgrades".
> 
> So with these upgrades, you have now pushed the total cost of the bike well above the $600.-700. level..makes more sense to start out with a higher end bike with much better other components like stem, saddle, bars, wheels, crank, brakes/levers for about the same price. I have seen some screaming deals on SS 29er like Monocog Flites, Redline D440, Raliegh XXIX, with Easton, WTB, TruVative, Avid, etc., higher quality parts.


I totally agree. I was trying to respond to the BD guy's question about what we would like to see in a $500 price point Deadeye. For the money, I'd rather see them make upgrades to improve the everyday useability of the bike to make it more competitive with bikes like the mc flite, XXIX, etc., rather than just slap a Tora on it and call it a day.

Fancy parts are for fancy bikes.

Personally, I'm going to leave my bike bone-stock. I like it that way.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

absurdfun said:


> I totally agree. I was trying to respond to the BD guy's question about what we would like to see in a $500 price point Deadeye. For the money, I'd rather see them make upgrades to improve the everyday useability of the bike to make it more competitive with bikes like the mc flite, XXIX, etc., rather than just slap a Tora on it and call it a day.
> 
> Fancy parts are for fancy bikes.
> 
> Personally, I'm going to leave my bike bone-stock. I like it that way.


Just make sure it has eyelets for fenders , 75% of the buyers arent going to like the fenders that get speced .


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

i switched out the bar and stem. i wanted the 2" bar for my 26er so i can go with a shorter fork. that and some white esi chunky's. waitin on a white charge spoon saddle. the only changes after that are the stickers i'm gonna cover it in.


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

Just waiting for new cable/housing to arrive so I can wrap the bars. I'm 5'9 and this 19" frame fits me good. I have stand over clearance and I'm not stretched out on the tops or hoods. :thumbsup:


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

mijome07 said:


> Just waiting for new cable/housing to arrive so I can wrap the bars. I'm 5'9 and this 19" frame fits me good. I have stand over clearance and I'm not stretched out on the tops or hoods. :thumbsup:


What bars and stem ?


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

AZ.MTNS said:


> What bars and stem ?


Stock stem and FSA Omega Compact Road Bar with Cane Creek Drop V's.


----------



## John's Smith (Jan 4, 2010)

mijome07 said:


> Just waiting for new cable/housing to arrive so I can wrap the bars. I'm 5'9 and this 19" frame fits me good. I have stand over clearance and I'm not stretched out on the tops or hoods. :thumbsup:


finallly!!! drop bars
i was convinced to buy the Mercier Kilo TT but was upset i could not use my brakes from my previous bike. Now that i have seen it with drop bars, i have made the executive decision that I, John's Smith, will purchase one of these suckas from BD.


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

John's Smith said:


> finallly!!! drop bars
> i was convinced to buy the Mercier Kilo TT but was upset i could not use my brakes from my previous bike. Now that i have seen it with drop bars, i have made the executive decision that I, John's Smith, will purchase one of these suckas from BD.


Sweet! Total cost for me was under $430. :thumbsup: I sure do miss my Egg Beaters though.


----------



## bikesdirect (Nov 7, 2006)

mijome07 said:


> Just waiting for new cable/housing to arrive so I can wrap the bars. I'm 5'9 and this 19" frame fits me good. I have stand over clearance and I'm not stretched out on the tops or hoods. :thumbsup:


WOW
that is really interesting

I have seen so many interesting mods on this bike already
including one with discs and a 3-speed nexus hub

this dropbar version is surprising neat looking
I could see doing one like that with really big slicks


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

bikesdirect said:


> WOW
> that is really interesting
> 
> I have seen so many interesting mods on this bike already
> ...


Thanks Mike. I think it came out pretty good. The geometry of the conversion is just right. I plan on getting some Big Apples (folding) as well. Thanks for another great bike (1st was an '09 Moto' CX) and your service.

It would be cool if you had a page (or pages) on your site where customers can submit their bikes photos, so we can see how they convert and/or customize them. :thumbsup:


----------



## jimx200 (Oct 13, 2009)

120 said:


> Had mine for a week or so now.
> 
> Box looked good
> 
> ...


120, nice color..gives it a clean look! 
Also love those Border Collies...mine is a trail and kayak loving dog. She keeps me in shape with 2 walks a day at 3-4 miles each. They have amazing stamina..took mine on a remote single track ride where I did 24 miles no prob...lol..and still wanted her evening walk. She's in special training now for search and rescue work...nose like a bloodhound.


----------



## crowdypooster (Jun 17, 2008)

bikesdirect said:


> WOW
> this dropbar version is surprising neat looking
> I could see doing one like that with really big slicks


What I need is exactly that...a commuter with FAT slicks and road bars. I have a mixed terrain commute--a few miles of flat, smooth, fast paved trail, then a mine field of potholes and buckled sidewalks. I think this bike looks like a good candidate.


----------



## jimx200 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Question:*



AlmostQuick said:


> As a previous poster discovered, the rear disc mounting tab may need some facing. Here's a photo of a steel straight edge flat against the lower hole on mine. A little sloppy I'd say.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry for the small photo, but the site wouldn't let me attach the full size photo and I'm not able to upload to photobucket until I get back to work Monday. If you have a dremel tool and hand files you can correct this yourself.


What did you decide to do on your frame issue? Exchange? LBS rework?


----------



## John's Smith (Jan 4, 2010)

Mike, how big a tire do you think you can fit on these?


----------



## glenm (Mar 28, 2006)

jimx200 said:


> What did you decide to do on your frame issue? Exchange? LBS rework?


I am wonder this also....I just got my BB7's today and the mount is to far out of spec to align the rear caliper. I have the outer adjustment all the way out and the rotor still rubs the outer pad.


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

jimx200 said:


> What did you decide to do on your frame issue? Exchange? LBS rework?


I contacted BD and they have been more than accommodating, offering me many options.

A. Return the entire bike for a replacement.

B. Return only the frame for replacement with one that had a brake test fitted on it.

C. Send me a brake so I can see if it will work.

D. Give me a great price on a pair off BB7's, so I can try fitting them.

I wasn't about to return the entire bike since everything else on it was fine. Plus, who knows what may be wrong on the replacement?

Stripping down the frame for return seemed like more hassle than it was worth, especially since I wasn't really considering upgrading to discs anyway. Still, I always wanted to have that option in the future, which is why I contacted BD

I ended up choosing D. Two BB7 sets shipped to me for $50. I am still convinced I can make the mount work, but it will take some careful cutting. I plan on starting with an angle grinder, and finishing with hand files and sanding blocks. If I can't get it to work, I will ask for a new frame, or just run the front disc with the rim brake in back. I will post an update once I get the brakes and get around to the install.

I have been more than satisfied with the way BD is handling this issue... Pretty fair I'd say


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

AZ.MTNS said:


> IMHO , that brake tab is wildley out of spec , and I would return that frame if it were mine .


X2............that'll never work for disc. If you machine it down and square it will be paper thin and too week....and the mount bolt will want to cockeye in the hole!


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

AlmostQuick said:


> ...I am still convinced I can make the mount work...


I would suggest starting with non-destructive ideas first. You might be able to put a shim between the mount and the adapter bracket on just the front bolt to get the adapter closer to straight and possibly close enough that the normal adjustment in the caliper bolts can take up the rest of the skew. Heck, you might even be able to just bend the front part in a bit to get it close enough


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

boomn said:


> I would suggest starting with non-destructive ideas first. You might be able to put a shim between the mount and the adapter bracket on just the front bolt to get the adapter closer to straight and possibly close enough that the normal adjustment in the caliper bolts can take up the rest of the skew. Heck, you might even be able to just bend the front part in a bit to get it close enough


You are correct. I'll need to get the parts and line them up to see what's needed before I blast! I'll let everyone know how it goes.

EDIT: I will say this... If I can't make this work the only person who can is the one who cuts off the original mount and brazes on a new one. I highly doubt this will be the case though.

My guess is that everyone who failed, did nothing but bolt it on. We shall see.


----------



## bobothaclown (Feb 8, 2010)

*New Dawes Deadeye*

Got my new Deadeye last week. It is HOT! 
I got a Dart 3 on Ebay for $145 and the disk brakes off my old SS.
This thing is well set up for the $475 I have in it. 
I will give a ride report when the f%*@ing snow melts!


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

> 120, nice color..gives it a clean look!
> Also love those Border Collies...mine is a trail and kayak loving dog. She keeps me in shape with 2 walks a day at 3-4 miles each. They have amazing stamina..took mine on a remote single track ride where I did 24 miles no prob...lol..and still wanted her evening walk. She's in special training now for search and rescue work...nose like a bloodhound.


Thanks!

Yeah Borders are great dogs I can see how they could be useful for search and rescue. Mine love the trail too but I lose them every once in awhile when a rabbit runs by!

Also, got about 1.5 hard hours on my practice XC course (two extended fire road climbs with single track descents) over the weekend and I am really happy with this bike. I am surprised how smooth it is and the handling is fine. I'm not using the Tektros so I can't comment on them. This is my first niner though so don't have much experience with them. My previous SS was a 26 er with Ritchey Tubing and while it was less harsh than my Alu race bike the Dead Eye is twice as smooth. I don't notice it flexing under hard pedaling either. I'm running cantis and keep forgetting to check the disc mount for QC but everything else has been in alignment and tore down and built up smoothly. The BB threads and headset were nicely greased which surprised me but I've not ordered from Bikes Direct before.

I will say that the two bearing assemblies I replaced are very budget conscious items and while were in good working condition I wouldn't expect them to last forever under hard constant use. The BB was less than buttery smooth when rotating by hand. Both can be replaced when needed with inexpensive workman-like components.

Here is a rough picture with my female Border in the background. Sorry about the butt shot


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

Poor QC disc mounting tab update!

Before pic:









I got the brakes last night and did a preliminary mounting on the rear unit. First, I mounted the rotor and re installed the wheel in the proper position in the dropouts. Then I ground down a little of the material on the inside of the frame tab between the two mounting holes, (a little ahead of the 7" mark) using a hobby grade Dremel tool with grinding stone. This allowed the caliper adapter bracket to sit closer to flush.

Just eyeballing it while holding the bracket without the caliper in place I could see it was angled too much to be parallel with the rotor, so I made a small shim to place behind the bracket at the upper hole. I snugged it down and was then easily able to mount the caliper in the proper position using the play provided by the CPS bolts. Surprisingly, I really didn't have to remove much material to make this work.

Next I will remove the bracket and work on squaring up the outside of the tab (grind a little off the top outside edge, see photo) so the bolts will not be tightening down on an angle. Then final smoothing with a file and sanding blocks, followed by priming and painting of both sides of the tab. I have some Hi Vis orange from my model rocket builds that should provide a close match, while adding protection from rust.

Oh, as for "bending the tab a little" I don't think so. This tab is way too thick and solid to bend without heating... I tried.

If I take any more pics I will update, but I'm not sure that it's necessary.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Just so you are aware , you probably will void any warranty that you have by altering the frame .


----------



## glenm (Mar 28, 2006)

I am waiting on a reply after I sent pictures to them of my brake mount. Mine is very similar unless I grind the tab my outside pad will be in constant contact.


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Just so you are aware , you probably will void any warranty that you have by altering the frame .


Possibly, and that may be a consideration for some. I'm 130 pounds and not into radical riding or jumping. There's no way I'll ever have a problem with this frame. It's really over built. (and heavy!)

BD did agree to replace the frame, but I declined. More trouble than it was worth to me. I would have spent more time swapping out the frame than I did fixing this problem. Everyone needs to decide what they feel is best for them.


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

glenm said:


> I am waiting on a reply after I sent pictures to them of my brake mount. Mine is very similar unless I grind the tab my outside pad will be in constant contact.


Have you considered taking it to a bike shop to see what they say? Their appraisal would be more fuel for your case with BD. Maybe they would agree to pay to have the shop do the install if the shop thinks it's doable. I wouldn't recommend that anyone starts grinding away, unless they are comfortable with their ability to make it work.


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

bobothaclown: Is that a 19 or 21"? You sure wasted no time setting your bike up!


----------



## bobothaclown (Feb 8, 2010)

It is a 19" frame.... Yea I dont mess around!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## absurdfun (Jan 30, 2010)

i am new to denver, and generally haven't ridden in the snow before. but this bike is awesome! i've pretty much been power-sliding all over the place since it snowed last week.


----------



## tstess (Feb 1, 2010)

So, have we figured out yet how fat we can go with the rear tire? I have always run 2.5s on my other bikes. I like to air them down to 18lbs for that extra "stick" on the rocks.


----------



## jimbo (Jan 6, 2004)

The lack of eyelets is a big disappointment. I've gotten into doing some bikepacking and am awaiting a long repair on my primary steed. I was thinking about this as temporary replacement, but if there's no easy way to mount my rack I'll have to look elsewhere. No eyelets on a bike that is a logical choice for a commuter (already at least two here, including one who installed fenders) seems like a poor way to save a couple dollars. I would've paid 5 extra for the eyelets.


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

jimbo said:


> The lack of eyelets is a big disappointment. I've gotten into doing some bikepacking and am awaiting a long repair on my primary steed. I was thinking about this as temporary replacement, but if there's no easy way to mount my rack I'll have to look elsewhere. No eyelets on a bike that is a logical choice for a commuter (already at least two here, including one who installed fenders) seems like a poor way to save a couple dollars. I would've paid 5 extra for the eyelets.


Understandable since you want to use your existing rack. When I get around to a few upgrades and bike-packing, I'm going with an OMM Sherpa. :thumbsup:


----------



## johnny the boy (Dec 21, 2009)

this bike didn't have eyelets either.


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

If I stick with Jandd bags, I'll get a rack. If I go rack-less, I'll go with E.D. bags.


----------



## mike007 (Apr 29, 2009)

That's a cool looking bike, what kind of frame and forks are those?



johnny the boy said:


> this bike didn't have eyelets either.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

bags only looks nice when they're empty.


----------



## johnny the boy (Dec 21, 2009)

when you're riding across the country on a ss 29er, how your bags look when they're full is the least of your worries.


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

Installed cable/housing and bar tape. Had to straighten the wheels a little. Took it for a spin on/off road. As far as ride quality, it's night and day compared to my previously owned Moto' CX bike. The Dawes soaked up every bump with ease.

Never have I felt that much comfort on a bike. The shallow drops were a great choice for this setup. The reach and drop feel really good. In fact so good, I was in the drops most of the time.










Note: In case you're wondering, that's a light mounted on the left side of the forks.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

so everyone agrees that seat is comfortable?


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

nuck_chorris said:


> so everyone agrees that seat is comfortable?


Yeah, if you like WTB Speed V saddles. At least, that's what it reminds me of. I need to invest in another E3 Titanium Form saddle.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

nuck_chorris said:


> so everyone agrees that seat is comfortable?


is it your deciding factor on buying the dead eye?


----------



## dexetr30 (May 8, 2008)

Thinking about ordering the Cliff 29.1 in the next few days. Does anyone know how much it weighs? I'm looking at getting a medium.


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

dexetr30 said:


> ... ordering the Cliff 29.1... how much it weighs? ...getting a medium.


You're best bet is to email Bikes Direct.


----------



## dexetr30 (May 8, 2008)

Wish they'd include this info in the bike description.


----------



## finny1999 (Aug 11, 2007)

dexetr30 said:


> Thinking about ordering the Cliff 29.1 in the next few days. Does anyone know how much it weighs? I'm looking at getting a medium.


My large came in around 28.4 lbs with 2.35 rampage in front and candy pedals on it.


----------



## dexetr30 (May 8, 2008)

finny1999 said:


> My large came in around 28.4 lbs with 2.35 rampage in front and candy pedals on it.


That's not bad at all. Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## johnny the boy (Dec 21, 2009)

dexetr30 said:


> That's not bad at all. Thanks! :thumbsup:


28.4lbs isn't bad for a ss rigid 29er? 
my 19" specialized ss rigid 29er weighs 23lbs with some heavy ass deore hubs and velocity blunts.
bout to lace a set of kings to the blunts and have it down to 22 and a little change.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

johnny the boy said:


> 28.4lbs isn't bad for a ss rigid 29er?
> my 19" specialized ss rigid 29er weighs 23lbs with some heavy ass deore hubs and velocity blunts.
> bout to lace a set of kings to the blunts and have it down to 22 and a little change.


28.4 lbs is actually a bit lighter than many similar entry level steel bikes. Monocogs are in the 28-30 lb range. My 19" Inbred with good mid-level parts and even a light DT240 rear wheel is still over 26lbs


----------



## johnny the boy (Dec 21, 2009)

that sucks.


----------



## tominpinson (Jul 1, 2008)

mijome07 said:


> Installed cable/housing and bar tape. Had to straighten the wheels a little. Took it for a spin on/off road. As far as ride quality, it's night and day compared to my previously owned Moto' CX bike. The Dawes soaked up every bump with ease.
> 
> Never have I felt that much comfort on a bike. The shallow drops were a great choice for this setup. The reach and drop feel really good. In fact so good, I was in the drops most of the time.
> 
> ...


Can I see a photo of the light set up?
Thanks Tom


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

Anyone else having problems with your wheel(s)?


----------



## Plinkomatic (Dec 8, 2009)

mijome07 said:


> Anyone else having problems with your wheel(s)?


Mine were in great shape upon arrival, needed almost no truing.
They are holding up to substantial abuse.. rims and tires performing admirably.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

mijome07 said:


> Anyone else having problems with your wheel(s)?


Curious what kind of problems you're having?


----------



## johnny the boy (Dec 21, 2009)

from bd website:

Hubs Dawes Alloy Cassette disc Ready Hub, 36H, Nutted, 18T Cog
Spokes Stainless steel 14Ga. Black Finish
Rims Aluminum Double Wall, CNC Sidewalls, w/ Stainless 14Ga. Spokes

what kind of problems _wouldn't_ he be having?


----------



## tstess (Feb 1, 2010)

I bought the Deadeye because I wanted to get into a 29er SS for not too much cash. I've done some upgrades but have yet to really ride it due to the snow here in Pa. I'm 41 years old and have been riding mtn bikes since I bought my first rig, a SS Western Flier from Western Auto when I was 14 yrs old. Here are some of the conclusions I've come to over the years:
1. Ride what you can afford and don't bust on other's rigs because maybe it's all they can afford - after all, you don't have to ride their bike.
2. I've owned many bikes and for the most part, I've broken the expensive ones almost as fast as the "cheap" ones.
3. Weight is subjective. The heavier the bike, the harder you have to work - that's all.
4. Riding ability far outweighs price or weight of the bike - I've smoked guys on $3000 full suspension rigs on my Fuji Thrill rigid that I rescued from the scrap yard for free.
5. When you taco a $250 wheel, you feel like do-do. When you taco a $60 wheel, you hang it on the wall as "abstract art" and order another one.
6. If you care what other people think to the point that you're not having fun, it's your own damn fault.


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Johnny the Boy bashes BD and all of the names they sell on every thread that brings these things up. He's just another BD-Hating schmuck with no personal experience who likes to stir the pot. There are a few of them here, but it's a shrinking group because more and more people are finding out that BD is a great company to deal with, who offers quality products that give you much more 'bang for the buck'.

Buy what you want and ignore the morons.

I own Specialized, GT and Motobecane Fly Ti 29er bikes. The Moto has the cleanest welds, best components and looks the nicest. The cost to quality and components ratio is *much* better on the Moto.

My next bike will probably be a BD bike too.


----------



## johnny the boy (Dec 21, 2009)

lol @ your ASSumption that i have no experience with the company.
and EVERY thread that comes up?
seriously?
and i love how you state that your $2,000 moto has clean welds and good components.
i would certainly hope so for 2 grand.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

johnny the boy said:


> from bd website:
> 
> Hubs Dawes Alloy Cassette disc Ready Hub, 36H, Nutted, 18T Cog
> Spokes Stainless steel 14Ga. Black Finish
> ...


Thanks for chiming in, your input so far has been invaluable.............


----------



## johnny the boy (Dec 21, 2009)

glad i could help.


----------



## tstess (Feb 1, 2010)

The only useful thing I've ever learned from a pessimist is to ignore them and like spoiled little children they eventually ... just.....go.......away.


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

I think he's probably someone's 9 year old child, judging by the way he behaves, childish mentality and poor reading comprehension. Maybe I was a bit hard on him:cryin:


----------



## tstess (Feb 1, 2010)

Added BB7 brakes (Price Point, 08 model for $40 a side), Surly 22 tooth cog, Sette 40mm stumpy stem and lock on grips, Titec Hellbent bars and Performance Campus pedals. Bought the cog and brakes and cannibalized the rest. Total cost of bike - about $445.


----------



## 86waterpumper (Nov 1, 2007)

how much weight do the bb7 brakes add to the bike?

Btw, Johnny if you hate these bikes so much why do you hang out on this thread? I doubt many of us who have already purchased the bike care to hear your opinion of how it is heavy, and how the wheels suck etc. Of course the wheels aren't top shelf, people pay 3 times what this whole bike costs all the time for wheels so that is no revelation. Alot of people are buying this as a snow bike, or 2nd bike, or just a bike to see if they like single speeding and 29ers in general. 
Oh well what can you expect from someone with a avatar and signature like you've got...


----------



## tstess (Feb 1, 2010)

Doing some quick math from figures obtained from the Price Point, I think the stock Tektro brakes weigh about 200 grams each while the BB7 are quoted as weighing 367 grams each. That would be a total weight gain of about 340 grams. Not bad in my opinion. BTW the '08 BB7 are still on sale at Price Point for $40 each.


----------



## johnny the boy (Dec 21, 2009)

what's wrong with my avatar?
what? you don't like jesus?
sinner!

anyway, i do wanna apologize for pissing on you guys' candles.
enjoy what you ride!!
my ONLY grip is that i think there are much better bikes with much better frames than bd bikes.
plus, i hate the idea of supporting an internet company whose main reason for being in business is the almighty dollar- not serving and giving back to a community.
support a bike shop that has the knowledge and the time to be hands-on with you.
at a bike shop, you have a name....you're not just a number.

/rant

you guys enjoy.
a least you are actually on a bike!


----------



## Plinkomatic (Dec 8, 2009)

tstess said:


> Added BB7 brakes (Price Point, 08 model for $40 a side)


Nice build. I am longing for some discs.
Looking at the Stroker Trail '09 Plain Packaging but BB7's are probably more than plenty good (it's not likely I'll be charging Mammoth with this rig, although now that I think about it...).
http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/BR279C05-Hayes+Stroker+Trail+Plain+Packaging+09.aspx
Hydro has shown to be a hefty difference over mechanicals on other builds but loot is loot.


----------



## benzology (Oct 31, 2005)

Thats GRIPE Johnny, GRIPE.

And thanks again for your input Johnny... 

Bringing a new high score to the douche-O-meter!


----------



## tstess (Feb 1, 2010)

I've had mech disc brakes on two bikes and like them. They're easy to adjust and the pads usually last me a whole season if I stay out of the muck. I guess I'm just used to the harder pull of the mech brakes - I feel like I have more control of the braking pressure. I've never used hydrolics on my bikes, but have tried my friend's set-up and it seems like I'm either way too weak on the brake or locking them up - prolly just have to get used to them. The hydrolic Hayes look like a pretty sweet deal though and for not much more scratch - they're prolly worth it. I hear good things - good things.


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

*Upgrade Update...*

BB7 disc brakes...



















The rear disc mount needed a little work to re-align (see post 212) and then was refinished. *Chevy engine enamel* was the closest match that I had on my shelf. It turned out to be just a tad darker than the factory orange, but it's pretty hard to notice the difference.










The bike had too much black on orange for my taste, so I opted to use Jagwire braided silver cable housing...










...and silver Xpedo Mag Force pedals.










Ergon GP1 Superlight grips in large, and a 50mm stem to better fit my body.










Brake studs were covered with heat shrink tubing, and the original bolts re-installed for protection and a clean look. The black cable clips were also replaced with orange cable ties.


----------



## John's Smith (Jan 4, 2010)

that looks dank!
i assume your ordered those bb7's off of bikes direct, let us know how the cable housing is, i was debating with myself on whether or not the avid full metal jackets or those would be better to run my, very own bb7's


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

*my new ride.*

havent gotten to ride it yet. sure is purty tho.


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

johnny the boy said:


> what's wrong with my avatar?
> what? you don't like jesus?
> sinner!
> 
> ...


you know, that is true for the most part. however, the money the local bike shops make are not in the sales of the bikes. the money is in the parts. so regardless where you get the bike, you can still support your LBS by buying your supporting supplies there.

subbing to see more reviews on the deadeye. debating on which budget bike to get...


----------



## rwh0620 (Feb 25, 2010)

first post!

looking into picking up a dawes deadeye after test riding my first 29er at my LBS today (unfortunately, out of my price range...). since i'll be using this mostly for urban riding, i'd like some smaller tires... would the rims that come on the deadeye hold smaller tires, or would i need to replace them as well? thinking 1.6/1.75?

thanks! this site has been a great information resource so far!


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

rwh0620 said:


> first post!
> 
> looking into picking up a dawes deadeye after test riding my first 29er at my LBS today (unfortunately, out of my price range...). since i'll be using this mostly for urban riding, i'd like some smaller tires... would the rims that come on the deadeye hold smaller tires, or would i need to replace them as well? thinking 1.6/1.75?
> 
> thanks! this site has been a great information resource so far!


The outside width of the stock rim is 25mm. I'd think a 700x32 tire would easily fit well, and I see no benefit in going any smaller than this. If by "urban riding" you mean mostly on pavement, you'll probably want to bump the gear ratio up a little by swapping to a smaller rear cog... I know I would. The smaller tire will also make your effective ratio a little lower.


----------



## Self Motivated (Jan 2, 2003)

*Suggestion on the rear brake mount*

Just a thought - rather than tweak the frame mounting for the rear brake, why not grind down the aluminum brake bracket to compensate? Seems it might be less destructive & significantly reduce any financial penalty. My rear brake mount was out of whack as well - but there was enough adjustment with the Avid mount that I had no issues.


----------



## tstess (Feb 1, 2010)

How about a thin washer or two between the caliper and the mount - just on the side that's out the most. Then the use the adjustment of the caliper to suck up the rest.


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

As long as the caliper is in the correct position and everything is tight and secure it will work. I will say that you want to make sure the mounting screws draw up square with the tab face, (not on an angle) which may require cutting it to get it there. Each mount will be a little different. 

If you fancy yourself a decent fabricator there are probably many ways to make even the worst aligned tab work. Or just tell BD you want a new frame.


----------



## surferfrank (Feb 28, 2010)

*White 17" frame*

This bike Rocks! 
Shipped perfectly
Had it fully put together in 15 min.

It is equal in weight to the Flight 29er
I got the whit bike and no stickers it is naked and looking good!

I have been riding BMX since 1982 so to go to the 29er SS was not a problem for me at all. I am 6ft 220lbs. I like the 17" but I think the 19" would have worked too. I am glad i went with the 17" a little saddle adjustment has me sitting perfect and on a smaller frame. I am in command of this bike when i am riding. I love the bike and would recommend it to anyone who is considering (mary,monocog,or any other 700-900$ 29er) get this bike 319 shipping included and have a blast. Oh and by the way the stock v-brakes are killer out of the box.

cheers


----------



## 86waterpumper (Nov 1, 2007)

Well I finally got decent enough weather to take mine out for a spin on the road at least...still way too wet to get it on the trails yet. I like the bike alot, it seems to have good geometry and even with the 19 I didn't really find it too slow to turn etc, and the gear ratio seemed to be alright, it does keep you from getting up to much speed on the road, but a good compromise. The main issues I had with the bike were little things. The stem and handlebar seems flimsy as others have said, I could have sworn I had the stem bolts tight, but the handlebar seemed to rock and move around alot when standing up and mashing on the pedals. The seat also came loose even though I torqued it down right before I left HARD. I just don't get the seatclamp design? Why are there only grooves cut in the one piece? With no grooves in the top piece the seat can walk around alot more than it ought and I'm sure it doesn't put even clamping pressure on the rails, has anyone else had trouble with this? The other issue I had comes from fitment,,I think I need a shorter, taller stem, since my arms seem totally locked out and I am having to bend over alot. I am 6'-1", but my height is in my upper body and my arms aren't super long, so what I may do is just put some bmx style bars on there to get some more height  Anyway those things can be ironed out for sure and the fitment stuff could be an issue with any bike.


----------



## surferfrank (Feb 28, 2010)

*My LBS is the reason I bought from bikes direct!!!*



johnny the boy said:


> what's wrong with my avatar?
> what? you don't like jesus?
> sinner!
> 
> ...


I also work for a company that does business in Asia and resells the goods for half what our competition is selling for in the USA. Knowing that all of the LBS "better frames" as you are calling them are still made in the same factorys that the bikes direct frames are made. Just so you know in order to own and operate a business it has to revolve around money unless you happen to run a not-for-profit. I am sure all of the LBS are about the dollar too. It is weird to me when people put things into boxes like that. (You sell on line and your products are affordable = money grubbing capitalist box) or how about the (LBS elitist that makes you feel like a looser because you think it is ridiculous to spend 2500$ on a bike because they tell you to = Good person who cares about his community by ripping off the local buyer box.)

Dont put people in a box let them ride!!!

Bikes Direct you are doing a killer JOB keep up the good work!!


----------



## GiddyHitch (Dec 1, 2009)

surferfrank said:


> Knowing that all of the LBS "better frames" as you are calling them are still made in the same factorys that the bikes direct frames are made.


As someone who works in manufacturing, I can tell you that this means absolutely nothing. Any decent contract manufacturer will build up to your specifications or down to your price point if they can make money doing it. You can literally have the equivalent of a Lexus LS460 and a Chevy Aveo built under the same roof - it all comes down to specifications, tolerances, materials, processes, quality control, equipment, etc. This isn't a dig at Bikes Direct, merely a rebuttal against those who profess quality based on proximity.


----------



## tstess (Feb 1, 2010)

(Here we go again......)


----------



## 86waterpumper (Nov 1, 2007)

While I will readily admit that not all of the components on this bike are anywhere near top notch, (how can they be for 300 bucks) I can safely say the frame is not among them. If anything this frame is overbuilt. Even though it is a steel frame, the regular lizard skins won't fit over the chainstays, this is a beefy frame, and the welds at least on mine look good. I weigh near 250 pounds, and I would not be scared at all to ride this thing on a bmx track or jump it, take a few feet of drop on it etc. Like I say the wheels might not like it, but the frame would laugh it off  The only issue I had with my frame was that one of the headset cups was not pressed in all the way flush on one side, but I got a block of wood and a couple taps on it seated it flush in about 2 minutes.


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

does anyone know the warranty details for this bike? (ie, how long is the frame's warranty? what are the exclusions, etc)


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

I agree that this frame is really solid. The tubes are as large as most aluminum bikes. Although I didn't strip it down to weigh it by itself, it's got to be pretty heavy. The welds on mine look really good too, even the one holding the misaligned rear disc tab! I imagine it would take pretty much abuse without any problem. Definitely way more than I will ever give it.

I noticed no flex in the bars or original stem, and I have a steep hill near my house that I tested it on. I had to trim my Ergon plugs to get them to fit into the bar ends, so I'd have to guess the bars are pretty thick. I did change to a shorter stem to better match my reach, but would consider reusing the original stem if I ever changed to a handlebar with more sweep. The original stem feels very light, much lighter than the shorter one I replaced it with. This is probably where a heavier rider would feel some flex... I'm only 130 pounds.

The saddle is actually one of the most comfortable I have ridden, and I can't imagine I would ever swap it out. I usually tip my saddles up a little in front, but this one worked out near level for me. 

Thanks to the snow, I have only ridden this bike on the street where the gearing is too low... as it should be on a bike made for off road. I'm guessing that once on the trails it will work out just right. This tidbit is offered for those intending to use the bike for street commuting.

If your looking for a lightweight bike with higher end components, take out a small loan and keep looking. If you just want to ride a 29er on the cheap, here ya go. In my area, (and most others I'd imagine) there really is nothing available in this price range even in the used market.


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

Anyone in the Chicagoland area considering this bike, is welcome to pm me if they would like to check it out in person and give it a spin. Bring beer.


----------



## Plinkomatic (Dec 8, 2009)

AlmostQuick said:


> Thanks to the snow...If you just want to ride a 29er on the cheap, here ya go.


As I've never lived anywhere snowy/salty with a steel bike, I'd maybe sacrifice the real of steel for the aluminum one if that's a factor (plus it comes with discs).
Been riding in mucky muddy wet garbage and the stock brakes are absolutely solid. Even better with KoolStop Tectros. Perhaps modulating through long DH rides would be tiresome but if you can rock core downhill on a rigid SS hand pain shouldn't be a problem for you anyway.


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

Just received new wheels from BWW. They even hooked me up with black spokes (would of been $10 extra). Now I got to order 2 chain tugs. :thumbsup:


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

definitely new chain tugs. the stock one has clearance issues due to the thick paint on the drop out. binds up real quick. or did. i snapped it. lol. got my eye on these 2...

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/CH308Z01-Sinz+Black+Bmx+Chain+Tensioners.aspx gonna get the red ones.


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

And I'm looking at getting a couple of these.


----------



## 86waterpumper (Nov 1, 2007)

nice looking wheels those set you back a good bit? Did you get them because they were alot lighter or what? The chain tensioners are a good idea, it just makes sense to have them on both sides to me, bmx style. I will get some of these as well, probably the first time I have to fool with adjusting the stock stuff haha. I ordered some bmx cruiser bars with a 5" rise for my dawes today, just need to find a stem now...


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

I noticed the stock chain tug was a little tight when I first removed the wheel for truing, so I corrected it with a little light sanding. It works fine now. This is not a dig at anyone who may have broken theirs, (I've broken my share of hardware over the years) just a little helpful advice for others who want to make it work properly.

I also found that drilling the hole in the cap that goes on the tail end of the dropout one size larger helped it to line up better with the threaded end of the tensioner. (the thick paint places it too far outward) Actually, I was surprised that a bike at this price even had a chain tensioner at all. 

Those fancy aftermarket units sure do look sweet. :thumbsup:


----------



## jimx200 (Oct 13, 2009)

ilmfat said:


> definitely new chain tugs. the stock one has clearance issues due to the thick paint on the drop out. binds up real quick. or did. i snapped it. lol. got my eye on these 2...
> 
> http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/CH308Z01-Sinz+Black+Bmx+Chain+Tensioners.aspx gonna get the red ones.


Got a set of those on my ss track bike...nice quality and NO issues with wheel moving. Plus they use a hex head nut on the end which makes for a easy adjustment.:thumbsup:


----------



## sidpro (Mar 3, 2010)

*Sizing advice. short legs long torso*

I'm looking to get one of these Deadeye 29ers and am trying to figure out the sizing. I'm 6'2" with a 32" inseem (33" with shoes on), that leaves a lot of torso. For the standover it looks like I should go with the 17" frame, but I'm not sure if that will leave my topside cramped, so maybe I go with the 19".

Anybody have thoughts/things to consider? Anything specific about this bike that will make one size work better than the other?

This thread has already been super helpful...


----------



## JTPATE78 (Jan 3, 2010)

New to MTB, so please excuse my Dawes Q.

I've taken mine out a few times now. Rides well. Q on the tires. Are these stock tires cheap? It was a little slick/muddy when I went out this weekend, but I kept losing traction. What is a good replacement? Something a little wider with some deeper tread.

This bike for the money is great!


----------



## jimx200 (Oct 13, 2009)

sidpro said:


> I'm looking to get one of these Deadeye 29ers and am trying to figure out the sizing. I'm 6'2" with a 32" inseem (33" with shoes on), that leaves a lot of torso. For the standover it looks like I should go with the 17" frame, but I'm not sure if that will leave my topside cramped, so maybe I go with the 19".
> 
> Anybody have thoughts/things to consider? Anything specific about this bike that will make one size work better than the other?
> 
> This thread has already been super helpful...


If the geo is the same or close to the SE Stout, I would go the 21". I'm your size and after riding both the 19" and 21", it quickly became clear the 21 was a way better fit with the longer top tube. I can't stand not having enough top tube..makes the whole bike feel too compact. Standover is of little concern..really when on the trail if you need to bail, it's usually a jump to one side or the other. Also the bigger size will give you better toe clearance...important! At your size, I'm assuming you have a long torso and you need room to stretch out. Another thing to consider is that a shorter top tube makes you lean too far over the front wheel on a climb..I feel too far forward on a 19". That's the drawback with sizing a BD bike..size is everything on comfort and handling when correct. If those are your only choices, definitely go the 19" in my op. Darn good bang for the buck bike.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

JTPATE78 said:


> New to MTB, so please excuse my Dawes Q.
> 
> I've taken mine out a few times now. Rides well. Q on the tires. Are these stock tires cheap? It was a little slick/muddy when I went out this weekend, but I kept losing traction. What is a good replacement? Something a little wider with some deeper tread.
> 
> This bike for the money is great!


Well, not cheap $ wise, they run about $50 each. But they are "micro" knobbies, and they do have an "elevated" center line for faster rolling, so it doesn't surprise me that you had some problems with them on muddy trails.

Plenty of options out there. Here's an example: http://www.jensonusa.com/store/sub/148-Tires.aspx?s=1367


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

fightnut said:


> Well, not cheap $ wise, they run about $50 each.


Correction, they are the wire bead for about half the price you mentioned. :thumbsup:


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

mijome07 said:


> Correction, they are the wire bead for about half the price you mentioned. :thumbsup:


Oops, my bad.


----------



## sidpro (Mar 3, 2010)

jimx200 said:


> If the geo is the same or close to the SE Stout, I would go the 21". I'm your size and after riding both the 19" and 21", it quickly became clear the 21 was a way better fit with the longer top tube. I can't stand not having enough top tube..makes the whole bike feel too compact. Standover is of little concern..really when on the trail if you need to bail, it's usually a jump to one side or the other. Also the bigger size will give you better toe clearance...important! At your size, I'm assuming you have a long torso and you need room to stretch out. Another thing to consider is that a shorter top tube makes you lean too far over the front wheel on a climb..I feel too far forward on a 19". That's the drawback with sizing a BD bike..size is everything on comfort and handling when correct. If those are your only choices, definitely go the 19" in my op. Darn good bang for the buck bike.


Thanks for the input. I talked to BD and we decided that the 19" is what I should try. I should get it next week sometime and I'll give an update on how it fits.

Anybody have experience putting a chainring with more teeth on the front? I'm going to use the bike mainly for urban riding and I figured I might want a better gear ratio...


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

sidpro said:


> Thanks for the input. I talked to BD and we decided that the 19" is what I should try. I should get it next week sometime and I'll give an update on how it fits.
> 
> Anybody have experience putting a chainring with more teeth on the front? I'm going to use the bike mainly for urban riding and I figured I might want a better gear ratio...


Be easier to put a smaller cog on the rear if you have the tools.


----------



## Plinkomatic (Dec 8, 2009)

120 said:


> Be easier to put a smaller cog on the rear if you have the tools.


...and there isn't a ton of clearance to work with.
As I'm part goat and like to fly, I put a 15t on the back. Rips and still climbs.


----------



## 86waterpumper (Nov 1, 2007)

I am nearly your exact measurements, and there is no way i could have gone with a 21. The 19 is plenty big enough. In fact, I need a shorter stem really, but the top tube and all that is fine. I would have no standover whatsoever on a 21 though, I touch the top tube now as it is with the 19.


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

i'm 6" 1 1/2" with no shoes and a 32" inseam w/no shoes. i sat on a 17". i decided to go with a 19" bike. they did not have a 19" or 21", but i am pretty sure i would not be able to stand over the 21" at all. 

this is my 1st bike (since i was a kid), so i had no frame of reference. it is supposed to arrive this weekend so we will see how it goes.


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm 5'9 (or 10) and went with the 19 inch. I was a little concerned about the length of the stock stem because of installing drop bars and being able to use the hoods/drops without my elbows being locked out. With the saddle almost centered (fore/aft), the bike is almost spot on. And that's with the stem being flipped. So reach and stand over clearance are non-issues.

I've owned road bikes and a 'cross bike, so I knew what has worked for me.


----------



## 86waterpumper (Nov 1, 2007)

Yeah the 19 frame feels good to me, (leg wise) but I guess my arms are short who knows. With the stock stem and bars, my arms are completely locked out as far as they can reach, so not very comfortable for a very long ride. I have this stem here coming


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

Adjusted my brakes and tested them before a bike ride today. Saw the chain tug looked crooked and it broke off once I touched it. So I went for a 20 mile bike ride with a cousin and the QR enclosed cams (Deore hubs) held up fine. Maybe because I'm only 150 + lbs.? Got to order some chain tugs soon. Oh and the wheels were as smooth as Salma Hayek's @$$.


----------



## bobothaclown (Feb 8, 2010)

*Deadeye Ride Report*

After 2 months of looking at the Deadeye set in my house... (Because of the two feet of snow and then muddy trails) I finely got to ride it. It has a stiff ride but is still compliant, The geometry is on point. I'm 6ft and it is a 19" frame and it fits me well. My only complaint is the wait of the bike.... But for the price I cant complain much. 
When set up rite the Deadeye makes a good SS trail bike.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

bobothaclown said:


> After 2 months of looking at the Deadeye set in my house... (Because of the two feet of snow and then muddy trails) I finely got to ride it. It has a stiff ride but is still compliant, The geometry is on point. I'm 6ft and it is a 19" frame and it fits me well. My only complaint is the wait of the bike.... But for the price I cant complain much.
> When set up rite the Deadeye makes a good SS trail bike.


Did you ever ride it with the rigid fork? You say its heavy, but that dart 3 29er fork is over 5 pounds, thats a bit more weight than the stock steel fork I would wager.


----------



## LiveOak (Jan 2, 2010)

My white Deadeye was delivered today, and it's at my LBS getting assembled and tuned up. Can't wait to give it a spin. My first modification will be some Avid BB7's.


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

tominpinson said:


> Can I see a photo of the light set up?
> Thanks Tom


Here's a new (brighter) Romisen. Gonna add another one on the right side.


----------



## 86waterpumper (Nov 1, 2007)

Here is a few pics of mine. All I have left to do is throw on the grips finish the handlebar pad and another 2mm headset spacer really and I'm going to call it good at least for awhile. Changes or additions I made were 2 profile design wat. bott. cages, wellgo w71 mtn. flat pedals, wtb laser v saddle, bmx style pads, valve caps, stem cap, lizard skins chainstay, headset protectors & brake lever grips etc. I didn't care for the long reach of the stock stem or the riding pos. so I got some redline 5.5 rise cruiser bars, and fmf powermoto stem. Both these parts added some weight but are super strong and beefy. The front brakeline became a bit too short with the taller bars, so I ended up swapping sides with the levers. To be honest this is the configuration I'd rather have anyway, since having a motorcycle background I am used to the front brake being on the right.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

86waterpumper said:


> Here is a few pics of mine. All I have left to do is throw on the grips finish the handlebar pad and another 2mm headset spacer really and I'm going to call it good at least for awhile. Changes or additions I made were 2 profile design wat. bott. cages, wellgo w71 mtn. flat pedals, wtb laser v saddle, bmx style pads, valve caps, stem cap, lizard skins chainstay, headset protectors & brake lever grips etc. I didn't care for the long reach of the stock stem or the riding pos. so I got some redline 5.5 rise cruiser bars, and fmf powermoto stem. Both these parts added some weight but are super strong and beefy. The front brakeline became a bit too short with the taller bars, so I ended up swapping sides with the levers. To be honest this is the configuration I'd rather have anyway, since having a motorcycle background I am used to the front brake being on the right.


were you expecting to rack yourself and break you teeth?


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

mijome07 said:


> Here's a new (brighter) Romisen. Gonna add another one on the right side.


What's the advantage of the fork mounted flashlight over the more traditional handlebar mount? Isn't there a shadow on the road from the tire? Although having one on each side would cancel much of that out I suppose.

Between your drop bar set-up, and waterpumpers high risers, I'd say the Deadeye riders got the field pretty well covered!


----------



## 86waterpumper (Nov 1, 2007)

Neah I just like the look. I thought since the thing was neon orange give it some 80's style...


----------



## jimx200 (Oct 13, 2009)

86waterpumper, nice job on tricking out the Dawes! Thinking these 29er's could open up a whole new venue in the SS scene with some definite advantages over the standard track bike...example: super tough, wide wheels/tires that can really take a urban pounding...sort of BMX style on steroids and more comfortable geometry. 
The versatility of this style of bike is wide...hey, BD Mike, add some eyelets and you bring in the rough road touring crowd. Seriously, I have ridden in Mexico and even touring bikes take a beating cobblestone streets.


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

jimx200 said:


> 86waterpumper, nice job on tricking out the Dawes! Thinking these 29er's could open up a whole new venue in the SS scene with some definite advantages over the standard track bike...example: super tough, wide wheels/tires that can really take a urban pounding...sort of BMX style on steroids and more comfortable geometry.
> The versatility of this style of bike is wide...hey, BD Mike, add some eyelets and you bring in the rough road touring crowd. Seriously, I have ridden in Mexico and even touring bikes take a beating cobblestone streets.


I agree. WP did a fine job of setting up HIS bike for HIM. By the way Chuck, top tube pads are also handy for protecting the frame when locking up, because some people may want to use their bike for actual errands.

I think I would consider the taller risers on a dedicated snow bike. Unweighting the front wheel helps A LOT on snow covered roads, especially when there are tire ruts from cars.

Eyelets? Of course! Full fenders, rear rack, studded tires and tall risers would make this bike a perfect winter grocery getter. (EDIT: the stock 32x18 gearing would be perfect for this)

Of course, there are ways to mount all of the above without eyelets, but they make it so much easier.


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

AlmostQuick said:


> What's the advantage of the fork mounted flashlight over the more traditional handlebar mount? Isn't there a shadow on the road from the tire? Although having one on each side would cancel much of that out I suppose.
> 
> Between your drop bar set-up, and waterpumpers high risers, I'd say the Deadeye riders got the field pretty well covered!


Good question. It's supposed to allow you to see the terrain better (think shadows). Had to order another Topeak Bar X' tender so I can mount it under the stem like this.










My previously owned 2009 Moto' CX.


----------



## cj.29er (Feb 17, 2010)

I've been thinking about getting a deadeye. I've purchased from bikesdirect in the past and had a great experience. I actually still have my cliff 29r pro from a couple of years ago. I was considering getting the Dawes and then putting my juicy 5's and tora fork from my Windsor onto the Dawes. Anyone have any advice on why I shouldn't do this. Also does anyone know the difference in weight between the rims on the deadeye compared the speeddisc on the Windsor cliff 29r.....


----------



## ricot83 (Jul 2, 2008)

cj.29er said:


> I've been thinking about getting a deadeye. I've purchased from bikesdirect in the past and had a great experience. I actually still have my cliff 29r pro from a couple of years ago. I was considering getting the Dawes and then putting my juicy 5's and tora fork from my Windsor onto the Dawes. Anyone have any advice on why I shouldn't do this. Also does anyone know the difference in weight between the rims on the deadeye compared the speeddisc on the Windsor cliff 29r.....


I would say it's a total waste of money if u already have a cliff u r not really upgrading with the deadeye it's almost gonna b the exact same thing in steel. If you want a change pace get a sette razzo which is light or even better a soulcycles Dillinger for am riding


----------



## cj.29er (Feb 17, 2010)

I understand your point. I just want to try out a singlespeed and this looks like the cheapest option. I have this bike: http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/windsor/windsor_cliff29pro.htm and have had it for two years..... it's a sweet rig but i've since moved on to a fsr 29er. the deadeye just looks like a fun cheap singlespeed for trail riding and for cruising around town. I don't use my windsor 29r (27 speed) much anymore so I don't mind stripping off the fork and brakes.

Does anyone see any problems with placing a 100mm tora fork on the deadeye? In terms of geometry, will this put my front end up too high?


----------



## ricot83 (Jul 2, 2008)

Then y not make ur bike a ss instead and save $300 it will cost you like $30 to make yours singlespeed.


----------



## cj.29er (Feb 17, 2010)

$30 - really?


----------



## ricot83 (Jul 2, 2008)

There are ss conversion kits in online stores that are pretty cheap

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/CS405Z00-Wheels+Manufacturing+Singlespeed+Kit.aspx

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/CS307Z00-Dmr+Sts+And+Cassette+Spacer+Combo+Kit.aspx


----------



## LiveOak (Jan 2, 2010)

I apologize for the newb question, but would 160 mm Avid BB7's be fine for the Deadeye (as opposed to the other sizes)? They seem to be easy to find online and cheap right now. I am really interested in a set of disc brakes (mechanical, no interest in hydros). This is my first bike in several years (I'm talking maybe 20) and it looked like a good, simple set-up that has some upgrade potential.


----------



## ricot83 (Jul 2, 2008)

Yes they'll be fine


----------



## 86waterpumper (Nov 1, 2007)

Yeah I knew when I posted it that not all would understand my reasoning on some of the things I did, and it wouldn't be what most would want to do, but I sort of wanted a hybrid bmx/mtn bike and this seems like the perfect candidate to experiment with without breaking the bank. 
I should also have mentioned, that right smack dab in the middle of my 7 mile trails near my house is a pretty nice and neatly groomed bmx track so it's always fun to play on it a bit even though I am usually somewhat blown out from riding...
I too like the idea of being able to add racks and such. And one of the things I have planned once these tires wear out is to go with alot wider tire on the front...


----------



## cj.29er (Feb 17, 2010)

ahhh nice - thx man


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

86waterpumper said:


> Yeah I knew when I posted it that not all would understand my reasoning on some of the things I did, and it wouldn't be what most would want to do...


I for one am glad that everyone's bike is not the same, and love seeing a wide variety of different set-ups. How boring would it be if we all had identical bikes?

Roll on!


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

i bought a 19" black deadeye from cycle spectrum. i wanted to be able to address easily any issues w the disk brake mounts or the wheels being out of round. i did not have any problems, although the guy at the shop said it arrived w a 26" front tire and he had to order a 29" replacement. 

the bike seems really huge for me, but not too big. it's just a big bike and those 29" tires look even bigger when not in a bike shop. i rode it once around the neighborhood. i was surprised at how well the rim brakes worked. the ride was smooth and was able to get some real speed coasting down the big hills. 

also, on the way home from picking up my bike, i stopped at performance bike. they had their store brand Forte 160mm disk brakes on clearance. they're made by tektro, and i know they are not the best. however, a complete f & r disk brake setup, including cables & levers for $60 w tax was too good to pass. after my first ride, i installed the disk brakes. i took it for another cruise around the neighborhood. the brakes didn't seem to stop any better than the rim brakes, but not any worse either. but, now i don't have to worry about the rims getting muddy and losing stopping power. 

once i get a spare tube and a pump, i'll take it on a trail. we'll see how it really performs, then!


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

I don't recall anyone else here mentioning buying a Deadeye in black, and I'm nearly positive that there have been no owner pics posted of one. Of course you know what this means bronco. Time to bust out the camera and represent!


----------



## ricot83 (Jul 2, 2008)

Bronco do u have said 26" tire that came with the bike supposedly? That sounds really suspect I have never heard of that happening in my life. Also the tires usually come mounted on the wheels of I am not mistaken, how well do you know this shop?


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

^^^ I thought that sounded fishy at first too, but since the front wheel is not mounted on the bike, the factory could have accidently put a 26" wheel_ and_ tire assembly in the carton I suppose.

I bet BD let them keep the 26 wheel too.


----------



## sidpro (Mar 3, 2010)

ricot83 said:


> Bronco do u have said 26" tire that came with the bike supposedly? That sounds really suspect I have never heard of that happening in my life. Also the tires usually come mounted on the wheels of I am not mistaken, how well do you know this shop?


It happens. I got my black Deadeye last Wednesday and it came with a 29" wheel already mounted on the back and a 26" wheel packaged with it. I called BD and they are shipping me a 29" front wheel... the customer service said that this has happened a couple of times.


----------



## ricot83 (Jul 2, 2008)

Weird


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

oooo... SE Stout at $365 vs Bike directs $399 at JensonUSA.com


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

Vs. the Deadeye for $319... 










100% stock, out of the box.^^^

Don't forget, Jenson charges for shipping, and BD doesn't.


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

actually.... i bought it from cycle spectrum (which is the brick and mortar side of bikes direct) 

as far as the front tire, i took it to mean he received a 26" tire & wheel combo. i did not get to keep it. FTL. i will post pics here i a minute sinc ei have some free time.


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

alright here ya go.


----------



## surly jason (Jan 23, 2010)

Hmm, that's interesting, bronco. I bought a black Dawes and it arrived with a 26" front wheel with a rotor attached. I never unwrapped the bike because, when I put the bike back into the box, I noticed a bolt lying loose in the shipping crate. I also noticed a scratch on the top tub near the seat tube. 

Long story ... the bolt appeared to be from one of the tensioners on the back of the bike. bronco, did your tensioner come broken off like that?

Anyhow, I sent BD an email and Mike called me that night after I emailed him, personally, on this list. He arranged pick up of the bike and promptly refunded my money once it was returned. 

I was really excited about the bike but the combination of the mismatched wheels, the broken-off bolt and the scratch on the top tube made me second guess my purchase. Probably everything would have been fine but I just wasn't all that comfortable waiting and wondering. 

I ended up getting a Redline Monocog instead.

My experience with bikes direct was okay: they have a very nice website and the items available for sale are reasonably priced and appear to be of good quality but the lack of a phone number to reach them and the delay in responding to emails was frustrating. That Mike called me, directly, and handled the situation promptly and to my satisfaction would make me reconsider purchasing another of their bikes. Still, I'd be more comfortable if there was a way of reaching someone by phone if there's a problem with the items purchased.


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

oh, yes i forgot to mention. when i took off the tensioner, the bolt was broken from being over tightened. i was able to salvage enough of the tensioner bolt to reinstall, but barely. i plan to get a new bolt... maybe a new tensioner. 

and everything involved with your experience, jason, was why i decided to buy from cycle spectrum. however, for something so simple as that bolt, i decided it wasn't really worth complaining.


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

The issue with the tensioner, or chain tug, is that it fits too tightly in the dropout, causing it to bind and break if too much force is used in an effort to make it slide. The solution here is to remove it and the wheel, and lightly file or sand the inside edges of the tug until it can slide freely in the dropout. I also found drilling the hole in the end cap a little larger helps to place the threaded end in a straighter line with it. Mine now works fine, and it is very unlikely that I will ever break it.

It sounds like some of these tugs get damaged by over use of force at the factory. If that's the case you'll probably need a new one.


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

Has anybody crashed theirs yet because I crashed on mine Wednesday....


----------



## Plinkomatic (Dec 8, 2009)

120 said:


> Has anybody crashed theirs yet because I crashed on mine Wednesday....


Yup.
Hucked off a decent drop, was still converting from full squishy to rigid riding steez and ate rock. Bike rent down hard, as did I, but neither suffered anything beyond cosmetic damage.
I sure do love my Deadeye.


----------



## LiveOak (Jan 2, 2010)

I am enjoying my Dawes so far. I was looking online to buy some supplies to take with me when I ride (tire levers, CO2 inflator, tubes), and I am having trouble finding 29 inch schrader valve tubes which is what the bike has. Is the Presta valve more common on 29 inch tires?


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

700c is the same as 29. Get something near a 35-47 mm width like this...

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=4610&category=203


----------



## jimx200 (Oct 13, 2009)

LiveOak said:


> I am enjoying my Dawes so far. I was looking online to buy some supplies to take with me when I ride (tire levers, CO2 inflator, tubes), and I am having trouble finding 29 inch schrader valve tubes which is what the bike has. Is the Presta valve more common on 29 inch tires?


Regarding schrader's in 29, yeah no kidding. My Origin8 Scout 29er has them..tried Performance Bike and nada, checked all of my local LBS's....nope. Ended up getting a 2 pack on eBay.


----------



## iamhampster (Feb 5, 2010)

I've had my deadeye for almost 2 months now and love it. It's my first bike and I've been having a blast. However I am interested in getting a much stronger crankset. Any recommendations? As a noob to the mb world, I appreciate any help.


----------



## 86waterpumper (Nov 1, 2007)

the stock crankset may not be very light but I would think it is plenty strong? I am near 250 and it holds up to me fine...


----------



## Plinkomatic (Dec 8, 2009)

iamhampster said:


> I've had my deadeye for almost 2 months now and love it. It's my first bike and I've been having a blast. However I am interested in getting a much stronger crankset. Any recommendations? As a noob to the mb world, I appreciate any help.


Do you mean a different gear ratio?
I've got a 14 on the back and it's great for all but the nasty long steeps.


----------



## LiveOak (Jan 2, 2010)

Bone stock and enjoying it. I'll be getting those Avids soon.


----------



## cocampbe (Aug 9, 2009)

Just ordered and orange 17" last night. This will be my first 9er. I am pretty stoked. The price was definitely right. I ordered some bb7's too. 185 front and 160 rear. also ordered new pedals and lock on grips. I also want to put a CK headset on it. I might wait a little while for that. Also want to put CK hubs on this bad boy and install skewers. I'll post some pics when I get it up and running.


----------



## iamhampster (Feb 5, 2010)

86waterpumper said:


> the stock crankset may not be very light but I would think it is plenty strong? I am near 250 and it holds up to me fine...


I am just wondering because I was talking to a guy at the local bike shop and he said I'd most likely have problems with them loosening up and eventually fall off (in an obviously dramatic example, as I'd likely fix the problem before it got that bad). Wanted to hear other deadeye fan's opinions. Thanks.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

Any crank can loosen and fall off. Ride it until it breaks then have it fixed under warranty.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

iamhampster said:


> I am just wondering because I was talking to a guy at the local bike shop and he said I'd most likely have problems with them loosening up and eventually fall off (in an obviously dramatic example, as I'd likely fix the problem before it got that bad). Wanted to hear other deadeye fan's opinions. Thanks.


I'd find a different bike shop to deal with


----------



## Plinkomatic (Dec 8, 2009)

iamhampster said:


> I am just wondering because I was talking to a guy at the local bike shop and he said I'd most likely have problems with them loosening up and eventually fall off (in an obviously dramatic example, as I'd likely fix the problem before it got that bad). Wanted to hear other deadeye fan's opinions. Thanks.


If you kept talking to him he'd probablytry to convince you the stem would fail from stress as well. 
Find a new LBS.


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

Pair of 29er (700c x 47/52mm) 'tubes for $13. Free shipping, no tax. Don't know the quality, but they can't be any worse than the stock ones that came with the Dead Eye. :thumbsup:


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

*There's No Need To Fear...*

UNDERDOG IS HERE!



AlmostQuick said:


> I also plan on making some down tube decals once I come up with a cool name.


It's a bird...
It's a plane...
It's a frog!!!










It's not bird nor plane nor even frog.
It's just little ol' me, Underdog.










After much thought this seemed most appropriate for an unassuming bargain bike disguised as Shoe Shine boy. Besides, everyone likes to root for an underdog!


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

^Sweet!^


----------



## cocampbe (Aug 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

so my cassette body came off. thought i had a bent axle. after a trip to sears, got it all tightened up and its solid now. BB cup splines are kinda weak. anyone know a trick for getting a super tight BB off after i stripped the cup spline?


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

ilmfat said:


> so my cassette body came off. thought i had a bent axle. after a trip to sears, got it all tightened up and its solid now. BB cup splines are kinda weak. anyone know a trick for getting a super tight BB off after i stripped the cup spline?


Are there no splines left? If there are a few you could put a bolt behind the tool and then torque it .


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

its pretty chewed up. i think i'm just gonna leave it for now ne ways. the alivio crank i was gonna switch to wasn't much lighter. but when i do try, i shall remember to use the power of nuck chorris. thanks buddy.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

The next time you try bolt through the tool to the spindle so it can't slip


----------



## cocampbe (Aug 9, 2009)

Just curious, how many of you have had an issue with the rear tabs not lining up?


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

disc tabs? cause there is plenty of convo on pages 3-6(ish), and mine do look funky, but i'm stickin w v's anyways. dropouts? mine are fine.

bob and nuck, what kind of bolt do i use?


----------



## cocampbe (Aug 9, 2009)

ilmfat said:


> disc tabs? cause there is plenty of convo on pages 3-6(ish), and mine do look funky, but i'm stickin w v's anyways. dropouts? mine are fine.
> 
> bob and nuck, what kind of bolt do i use?


Yes, the rear tabs for disc brakes. I did notice the two posts about the tabs. But I saw two other bikes that had disk brakes, but no mention of the offset tab issue. I am curious if the issue is across the board. I don't want to waste my time trying to get BD to fix the issue if every single frame has the issue.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

should be more than two posts. various fixes from shimming to grinding to a combination of the 2. i dont know about every frame, but it seems a common prob. maybe ask how many HAVEN'T had the problem.


----------



## cocampbe (Aug 9, 2009)

Sorry, but I have to ask. Anyone know if the rear hub axle is 3/8" or 10mm?


----------



## Oragun (Dec 2, 2004)

*My 14 y/o rocks a Deadeye*

Yeah, he stands 5'10 and was way too big for his old bike (medium Giant Rincon). I always wanted to get him on a 29er so when I found out about this bike through this forum thread, a quick trip to our local BD store and we bought a large black without even a testride! $319 with lifetime free service is amazing.

Minor adjustments I did to to the bike to fit him better was to flip and lower the stem and move in the brake levers. We also got rid of all 4 stickers for a stealthy look. He wants a custom shadow-grey "KICK A**" decal on the downtube.

Here's a pic of his bike somewhere on Spider Kingdom, Santos Trails in Ocala FL from last Saturday. He normally rides sweep and act responsible to his 2 younger brothers (11 and 9). This time, he stayed at point learning to pick smoother lines, using his elbows as suspension, carrying momentum, and enjoying the deafening quiet ride of a rigid SS. A set of Atacs and shoes will probably be his next upgrade.

Thanks to BD Mike, Craig from our local BD, and you guys for all the positive vibes on this bike.

Cheers,
Hans in Jacksonville


----------



## mappable (Aug 29, 2004)

so are most of you replacing the bolt ons with quick release skewers? 

If you are keeping the bolt ons, what tools do you carry in your pack to remove the bolt ons?


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

mappable said:


> so are most of you replacing the bolt ons with quick release skewers?
> 
> If you are keeping the bolt ons, what tools do you carry in your pack to remove the bolt ons?


Adjustable wrench, or more than likely a 15mm wrench or a multi tool with a 15mm wrench. Unless it is some odd size, it should be 15 mm.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

ilmfat said:


> bob and nuck, what kind of bolt do i use?


One that fits 

The BB tool I use has a square hole for a ratchet, and wrench flats too. So I bolt the tool to the spindle through the socket hole, then use a wrench on the flats to remove it. Seems like I just used the crank bolt the last time I removed a square taper BB.

Here you go - http://parktool.com/repair/readhowto.asp?id=94


----------



## cocampbe (Aug 9, 2009)

Got my bike today. I had to laugh when the tensioner bolt fell to the bottom of the box while removing it. That bolt is definitely a piece. Going to order some blue BMX tensioners. I can't wait for all my other parts to come in.


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

cocampbe said:


> Going to order some blue BMX tensioners.


:thumbsup:


----------



## jimx200 (Oct 13, 2009)

I run those same tugs on my SS 29er...zero problems.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

which tugs are those?


----------



## Trail Traveler (Mar 10, 2009)

Redline. I just purchased a set myself.


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

link to tug?


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

broncojd78 said:


> link to tug?


Tugs link.


----------



## cannotaim (Mar 31, 2010)

Should I get a 19"? I am 5'9.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

cannotaim said:


> Should I get a 19"? I am 5'9.


I think your height would be more like a 17 inch. I am 5' 11" and I think I would probably do the 17 inch.


----------



## cocampbe (Aug 9, 2009)

cannotaim said:


> Should I get a 19"? I am 5'9.


same height. definitely 17". The fit is just right.


----------



## cannotaim (Mar 31, 2010)

cocampbe said:


> same height. definitely 17". The fit is just right.


How high is your seatpost?


----------



## cocampbe (Aug 9, 2009)

cannotaim said:


> How high is your seatpost?


I would say about 4 or 5 inches. I would have to measure later to be certain.


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

mijome07 said:


> Tugs link.


thanks


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

cannotaim said:


> Should I get a 19"? I am 5'9.


more relevant is your in seam. these bikes have a high stand over, so you need to take that into consideration.


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm 5'9 and got a 19 inch. No issues with stand over or reach.


----------



## cannotaim (Mar 31, 2010)

I have a 30 inch seam.


----------



## LiveOak (Jan 2, 2010)

I am 5'10" and I bought a 17". I measured my inseam a couple of times just to be sure, but I sure don't have the two inch standover clearance they recommend (I can stand over the frame flat-footed). A 19" would be way high for me and 15" would probably have been perfect.


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

Stand over height is one thing. More important is reach (top tube length).


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

*If ya can't beat 'em... join 'em!*



jimx200 said:


> Regarding schrader's in 29, yeah no kidding. My Origin8 Scout 29er has them..tried Performance Bike and nada, checked all of my local LBS's....nope. Ended up getting a 2 pack on eBay.


If you can't find 29" tubes (or wide 700's) with schrader valves, get these adapters and be the only one on the trail that can use _either_ valve.

http://www.biketiresdirect.com/pwmpvs/wheel_mfg_presta_stem_savers/pp.htm


----------



## surferfrank (Feb 28, 2010)

*Dawes 29er 2 months in*

Whats up!

So now i have rode the 29er for just about 2mos. Some people have been talking about the knocking noises. As far as the headset is concerned well it is what helps them keep the bike cheap. A 12$ neco threadless corrects the problem really fast. I am Holding off to get the King headset myself. 125$. SO the rear axle got loose and I had to take the rear apart today repack the bearings and retighten everything. Now no more noise front or back. The other day when I went into the bike shop they thought it was the monocog. Funny. Oh yeah and some of you have been asking about the saddle: The MOST COMFORTABLE SADDLE EVER. I am using the bike as my daily commuter and rec bike as well. I am riding about 10 miles a day. Bikes Direct is a very good company and I would recommend them to any of my friends. I did email them a question they got back to me in 48 hours. If you are at all considering getting the monocog - save yourself the cash and get the dawes 29er and the spend the x-tra cash on a new rear hub, the king headset and a new stem and handlebars.

cheers,

Frank


----------



## ricot83 (Jul 2, 2008)

Save ur pennies and get cane creek hs instead. Search the forums for y. Also make sure when repacked and tightened u did not snug the " preload" nuts down all the way or u will cause premature wear on the bearings


----------



## surferfrank (Feb 28, 2010)

I have looked at the cc headset many times. DO you think it is just as good?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

surferfrank said:


> I have looked at the cc headset many times. DO you think it is just as good?


I run a couple of Cane Creek's , great bang for the buck , not as much bling but work great .


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

Cane Creek S 3 is the way to go if you want a upgrade. More bling on the inside of it than on the outside. Friggin anodized Blue parts on the inside, but black paint on the outside.


----------



## cocampbe (Aug 9, 2009)

Got my bike put together and took it on a camping trip. The ride was great. I put a pair of bb7's on it. The rear did need some work. I put a crescent wrench on it and bent it a little. just needs a little touch up paint. I tried hitting everything I could find. The only problem was the tires slid in some loosely packed gravel. Otherwise, I LOVE THIS BIKE.


----------



## surferfrank (Feb 28, 2010)

cocampbe said:


> Got my bike put togother and took it on a camping trip. The ride was great. I put a pair of bb7's on it. The rear did need some work. I put a crescent wrence on it and bent it a little. just need a little touch up paint. I tried hitting eveything I could find at it. The only problem was the tires slid in some loosley packed gravel. Otherwise, I LOVE THIS BIKE.


I am not a huge fan of the nanos. They feel very loose on the pavement as well.


----------



## cocampbe (Aug 9, 2009)

*Pics of bike.*

Not the best pics. Will put better ones later.


----------



## cocampbe (Aug 9, 2009)

*Latest pics*


----------



## surferfrank (Feb 28, 2010)

*What fork do you have?*



cocampbe said:


>


What forks do you have? How much?

Looks great!


----------



## cocampbe (Aug 9, 2009)

surferfrank said:


> What forks do you have? How much?
> 
> Looks great!


http://carboncycles.cc/?s=0&t=0&c=43&p=197&

It cost approx $198. It's a UK company, and the shipping was fast. I got it in 3 days.


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

good pics. i'd love to go camping right about now...


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

cocampbe said:


> http://carboncycles.cc/?s=0&t=0&c=43&p=197&
> 
> It cost approx $198. It's a UK company, and the shipping was fast. I got it in 3 days.


How much of a difference do you feel with this fork? Any? It looks really sharp.


----------



## cocampbe (Aug 9, 2009)

fightnut said:


> How much of a difference do you feel with this fork? Any? It looks really sharp.


That's hard to say. I did not ride it with the stock fork very long. I do love the new fork though. I rode it on one of the trails I frequent and could not really tell any difference from my other bike that has a front suspension. Then again, I always rode it pretty stiff. I was already interested in the fork, but this is the article that sold me on it:

http://www.mtnbikeriders.com/2008/06/06/review-exotic-carbon-29er-fork/


----------



## cannotaim (Mar 31, 2010)

Anyone know the weight of the 17 inch?


----------



## surferfrank (Feb 28, 2010)

*28 lbs is what I got*

I dont have a bike scale but mine weighed in at 28 out of the box.


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

AlmostQuick said:


> I got my 17" Deadeye last Tuesday. I was a little surprised to find the completed bike weighs in at 30.2 pounds.


here's another weight reference.


----------



## cannotaim (Mar 31, 2010)

Hm. Why so many mixed weights? If I remember correctly someone said their 19 inch weighed in at 28.4 lb. Who has that closest weights for all the sizes?


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

cannotaim said:


> Hm. Why so many mixed weights? I


Most likely just inaccuracy of scales.


----------



## ricot83 (Jul 2, 2008)

I'd say it is quality control by frame builders, not scale innacuracy. With such a low budget bike I don't see how it could be a high qc standard.


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

Low budget frame QC? I'm sure that could account for some difference.

For what it's worth, my 30.2 pound 17 inch Deadeye (when %100 stock) was weighed on a digital "health" scale. (gives body fat % and other stuff) The method used was me holding the bike, minus me by myself. I re-weighed 3 times. If it was off by more than half a pound I'd be _really_ surprised.

Seriously though, if you're considering buying this bike, I don't see how it matters if it weighs 28, 29 or 30 pounds. If you want a lighter bike, you'll need to spend more $$$.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

ricot83 said:


> I'd say it is quality control by frame builders, not scale innacuracy. With such a low budget bike I don't see how it could be a high qc standard.


Uhh, yeah, that's probably it................................


----------



## cocampbe (Aug 9, 2009)

Anyone rolling on Wierwof LT's? I've been contemplating buying a set, but not sure if the area between the chainstays will accommodate them.


----------



## cannotaim (Mar 31, 2010)

AlmostQuick said:


> Low budget frame QC? I'm sure that could account for some difference.
> 
> For what it's worth, my 30.2 pound 17 inch Deadeye (when %100 stock) was weighed on a digital "health" scale. (gives body fat % and other stuff) The method used was me holding the bike, minus me by myself. I re-weighed 3 times. If it was off by more than half a pound I'd be _really_ surprised.
> 
> Seriously though, if you're considering buying this bike, I don't see how it matters if it weighs 28, 29 or 30 pounds. If you want a lighter bike, you'll need to spend more $$$.


I already ordered it. Coming tomorrow. I might give it a review if I feel like it and it doesn't rain. The package weight says its exactly 30 lb with all packaging. So I hope my bike isn't as overbuilt as other people's here.


----------



## theiceclimber (Sep 22, 2008)

I've been tinkering with my bike for a few days. Had to retrue the rear wheel (spokes use a red park tool spoke wrench...took me a while to find that info). Adding 185mm Avid Elixer R's tomorrow. Also added an FSA Orbit Equipe headset to replace the crappy stock one. Once the brakes are on I'll weigh it, but I don't see it weighing more than 30lbs, even for my huge 21" frame.


----------



## cannotaim (Mar 31, 2010)

Alright so this is what I think of this bike. The bike is rather light. Brakes work fine. Didn't have to tune brakes or true the wheels. Took a while to assemble. The headset came on the handlebars backwards. Packed well even though the box was a bit beat. The wheels are squeeky on the road. Really does ride over almost anything. I'm satisfied with my purchase.


----------



## jon.moab (Jan 19, 2007)

Can anyone provide a durability report? I will be purchasing a SS 29er within the next few months and would like to make sure the bike I purchase is trail worthy. I have been following this thread however have not seen many reports on durability. 

BTW, I live in Utah and ride rocky terrain. I am considering the Deadeye, Monocog and maybe the XXIX...


----------



## cannotaim (Mar 31, 2010)

Seems solid to me. Been doing bunny hops and jumping off some high curbs but I haven't had it for very long.


----------



## theiceclimber (Sep 22, 2008)

The tires are super flimsy. The sidewalls don't have very much support. Going to jack up the pressure a bit to help it out.

weighed my bike with 21 frame, orbit equipe sealed headset and 185mm avid hydraulic brakes front and rear and it comes in at 29.7 lbs.

Besides the tires, this bike is a rock


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

theiceclimber said:


> The tires are super flimsy. The sidewalls don't have very much support. Going to jack up the pressure a bit to help it out.
> 
> weighed my bike with 21 frame, orbit equipe sealed headset and 185mm avid hydraulic brakes front and rear and it comes in at 29.7 lbs.
> 
> Besides the tires, this bike is a rock


That's news to me about the Nano tires. I've been using them as my rear tire for two years on rocky trails and I weigh 195 and run pressure in the mid 20s. How low was your air pressure? I will never discount personal preference especially for tire feel, but as far as 2.1" tires go the Nano actually has more sidewall material than most. The Crossmark I tried was thinner and weighed less


----------



## ricot83 (Jul 2, 2008)

boomn said:


> That's news to me about the Nano tires. I've been using them as my rear tire for two years on rocky trails and I weigh 195 and run pressure in the mid 20s. How low was your air pressure? I will never discount personal preference especially for tire feel, but as far as 2.1" tires go the Nano actually has more sidewall material than most. The Crossmark I tried was thinner and weighed less


I can't see him riding on anything other then smooth trails if the tires are "flimsy".


----------



## GTR-33 (Sep 25, 2008)

The weight discrepancies are definitely from the accuracy of the measurement. There isn't going to be a 2lb variance in frame weight even among the range of sizes.

Those of you using your bathroom scale as some makeshift bike scale have to understand that those scales are usually the least accurate. Bathroom scales have been known to be poorly calibrated and/or lose calibration very easily. Weighing yourself multiple times doesn't prove accuracy, only precision. Accuracy and precision aren't the same.


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

*In case anyone is interested*

I've been fooling around with mine and putting different parts from other bikes (wheels etc) to see if I could trim some weight. I began to get an idea in my head of what the frame must weigh but the more I thought about the more curious I became. Keep in mind I knew it would be heavy but the 6-7 lbs I estimated still seemed like a lot.

17" with headset cups installed. I was pretty close


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

GTR-33 said:


> The weight discrepancies are definitely from the accuracy of the measurement. There isn't going to be a 2lb variance in frame weight even among the range of sizes.


I agree.



> Those of you using your bathroom scale as some makeshift bike scale have to understand that those scales are usually the least accurate. Bathroom scales have been known to be poorly calibrated and/or lose calibration very easily.


I also agree, but some are near dead on.

I brought my bike into work today and weighed it on our floor scale. This scale is used to verify the mail quantities claimed on the statements we submit to the post office, and it gets recalibrated on a regular basis. The bike now registers 31. Since I made several changes (most notably adding BB7 discs front and rear) I'm still convinced that my stock 30.2 was darn near right on.

I was considering packing up the bike and shipping it to NASA headquarters in Florida, where it could be weighed on precision aerospace equipment to get an accurate weight down to the finest milligram,  but then I decided to just face the fact that it is a heavy inexpensive entry level SS and I don't really care! :thumbsup:

Ride On!


----------



## ricot83 (Jul 2, 2008)

That is a freaking heavy frame holy crap I thought my 4.5lb aluminum frame was heavy


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

ricot83 said:


> That is a freaking heavy frame holy crap I thought my 4.5lb aluminum frame was heavy


I know! Your post earlier is what got me to thinking about the weight. A 1/2 lb of paint aint gonna help this thing hehe.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

ricot83 said:


> That is a freaking heavy frame holy crap I thought my 4.5lb aluminum frame was heavy


My Inbred appears to weigh about 6lbs for the frame without headset, and I payed only a bit less for the frame than these entire bikes.


----------



## cannotaim (Mar 31, 2010)

My wheel just popped by riding on the pavement. What gives?!


----------



## ricot83 (Jul 2, 2008)

cannotaim said:


> My wheel just popped by riding on the pavement. What gives?!


probably pinch flat, not enough air


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

cannotaim said:


> My wheel just popped by riding on the pavement. What gives?!


"user error" - Bikes Direct


----------



## cannotaim (Mar 31, 2010)

ricot83 said:


> probably pinch flat, not enough air


Actually I had it up to the high
est recommended pressure.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

cannotaim said:


> Actually I had it up to the high
> est recommended pressure.


tubes are not immune to pinching or puncturing by a long shot. A flat tire is unfortunately a very normal part of biking. Even at max pressure a tube can still "pinch flat" (hitting something hard enough to pinch the tube against the rim and put small snake bite holes in it), but it sounds more likely that you simply had a small thorn, piece of glass, etc that put a hole in your tube. There are things you can add to your setup to help prevent flats though

Actually, I have to clarify. Can you give any more description about your wheel "popping"? Did the tire go flat with a hiss, did it burst loudly, did it come off the rim?


----------



## John's Smith (Jan 4, 2010)

mijome07 said:


> :thumbsup:


HEY!!!! your in the Orange County
was doing a browse through on craigslist and i recognized it cause of your drop bars


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

i took my bike out to a trail yesterday. it was my first ride ever on a trail. it was awesome. i did not long for any additional gears. i did not get rattled because i have no suspension. i couldn't have asked for a better ride. 

of course, i have no frame of reference. so i accept that it might could have been better. but i am telling you, i am super pumped. i can't wait to get out again. 

the only problem i had was rider error. i need to get the rider mod. my cranks hit on a couple things and tried to make me fall. one time it worked. now, on this i should have known better than to try on my first ride. it was just a wood bridge structure made to be a challenge, not to clear any obstacle. there was a big bump built into it. it grabbed my pedals and i took a tumble head over handlebars. i WAS going right to left. this is how my bike landed. ha!


----------



## cannotaim (Mar 31, 2010)

boomn said:


> tubes are not immune to pinching or puncturing by a long shot. A flat tire is unfortunately a very normal part of biking. Even at max pressure a tube can still "pinch flat" (hitting something hard enough to pinch the tube against the rim and put small snake bite holes in it), but it sounds more likely that you simply had a small thorn, piece of glass, etc that put a hole in your tube. There are things you can add to your setup to help prevent flats though
> 
> Actually, I have to clarify. Can you give any more description about your wheel "popping"? Did the tire go flat with a hiss, did it burst loudly, did it come off the rim?


I was riding on the street then hiss.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

cannotaim said:


> I was riding on the street then hiss.


sounds like a simple puncture flat.

You can buy a patch kit to repair the hole and not have to buy a new tube; the patch kits are very cheap and ideally you should have one stored on your bike along with a hand pump for emergencies anyway

To go further and _prevent_ simple flats, a simple way is to either buy new Slime Tubes or pay a couple bucks to have a bike shop fill your existing tubes with slime. The Slime helps seal punctures and prevents the tube from going flat


----------



## cannotaim (Mar 31, 2010)

boomn said:


> sounds like a simple puncture flat.
> 
> You can buy a patch kit to repair the hole and not have to buy a new tube; the patch kits are very cheap and ideally you should have one stored on your bike along with a hand pump for emergencies anyway
> 
> To go further and _prevent_ simple flats, a simple way is to either buy new Slime Tubes or pay a couple bucks to have a bike shop fill your existing tubes with slime. The Slime helps seal punctures and prevents the tube from going flat


I did patch it but I am afraid the patch is going to come off.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

cannotaim said:


> I did patch it but I am afraid the patch is going to come off.


they very rarely come off. The cheaper glued patches are basically permanent, and even the glueless patches should last for months or even years


----------



## cannotaim (Mar 31, 2010)

boomn said:


> they very rarely come off. The cheaper glued patches are basically permanent, and even the glueless patches should last for months or even years


Thanks for the info. Really appreciate it.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

cannotaim said:


> Thanks for the info. Really appreciate it.


Always glad to help


----------



## cannotaim (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh and I sent bikesdirect and they replied saying they can give me a new tube.


----------



## haro85 (Apr 20, 2010)

*Need Some Deadeye Purchasing Advice*

I come from a Freestyle/BMX background and I'm 5'10.5" tall. I'm not really into locking out my arms or being hunched over all the time. Should I opt for 15" or the 17" you think?

Is getting a quick release front wheel pricey? I need to fit this in a Camry.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## robbyracer (Apr 9, 2009)

This is a good thread. If I get the urge to get an SS 29er I'll probably go with BD. That way if I don't like it I'm not out a huge chunk of coin. I'm stoked everyone's bikes are holding up and their customer service is good.


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

haro85 said:


> I come from a Freestyle/BMX background and I'm 5'10.5" tall. I'm not really into locking out my arms or being hunched over all the time. Should I opt for 15" or the 17" you think?
> 
> Is getting a quick release front wheel pricey? I need to fit this in a Camry.
> Thanks,
> Steve


17" would be closer to a traditional MTB fit for your height.

Just order a 15mm wrench to go with your multi-tool etc. It is simpler to use a QR but you will need to change the axle. Not that expensive but you'll need cone wrenches, knowledge, etc.


----------



## 86waterpumper (Nov 1, 2007)

> I come from a Freestyle/BMX background and I'm 5'10.5" tall. I'm not really into locking out my arms or being hunched over all the time


No matter which frame you go with, you are still probably going to be leaned over and locked out more than you want to be...I was, and my frame fits me perfect. Anyway I felt the same way about mine and stuck some redline 5.5 rise bmx cruiser handelbars on mine, and a 45mm reach fmf bmx stem. The difference is night and day. With your height I'd probably go with the 17 inch, unless your inseam is really short or something.


----------



## haro85 (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. This helped a lot. :thumbsup: 


120 said:


> 17" would be closer to a traditional MTB fit for your height.
> 
> Just order a 15mm wrench to go with your multi-tool etc. It is simpler to use a QR but you will need to change the axle. Not that expensive but you'll need cone wrenches, knowledge, etc.


----------



## haro85 (Apr 20, 2010)

Exactly. With those tweaks, like you've made, I should be good. 
In the photos stock pedals remind me of Shimano DX a bit which were my fav. pedals.



86waterpumper said:


> No matter which frame you go with, you are still probably going to be leaned over and locked out more than you want to be...I was, and my frame fits me perfect. Anyway I felt the same way about mine and stuck some redline 5.5 rise bmx cruiser handelbars on mine, and a 45mm reach fmf bmx stem. The difference is night and day. With your height I'd probably go with the 17 inch, unless your inseam is really short or something.


----------



## haro85 (Apr 20, 2010)

Just ordered the Deadeye. I opted for 17". Kinda psyched.


----------



## the5ifty (Mar 1, 2010)

i just ordered my brother a 17" orange one, also have a bashguard and some redline tugs ordered too. i would have ordered one too if i didnt find a 07 monocog with hydros for 250


----------



## the5ifty (Mar 1, 2010)

AlmostQuick said:


> UNDERDOG IS HERE!
> 
> It's a bird...
> It's a plane...
> ...


where did you get this decal made, i was planning on adhesive letters but that looks way cool.


----------



## icbotor (Apr 21, 2010)

hello im pretty much new to the SS game but im considering gettin this bike on BD.com.

this is a newb question, sorry in advanced but is this bike fixed or free? i cant tell from the specs or the pics on BD.com

thanks.


----------



## the5ifty (Mar 1, 2010)

icbotor said:


> hello im pretty much new to the SS game but im considering gettin this bike on BD.com.
> 
> this is a newb question, sorry in advanced but is this bike fixed or free? i cant tell from the specs or the pics on BD.com
> 
> thanks.


its a freewheel hub


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

Or, more technically perhaps: a cassette freehub:thumbsup:


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

the5ifty said:


> where did you get this decal made, i was planning on adhesive letters but that looks way cool.


Thanks. The decals are from a local sign shop. Dexter Signs in Elgin IL for any locals that may be reading this. Most any sign shop near you will have the machine that can cut these. Call around to find the best deal.

There are plenty of colors and fonts to choose from, plus extra effects like the outline that I used. My guy gives me a great deal because I've used him before, $20 for 6 decals. (3 Underdog and 3 yet to be used Alpha Dog)

It's a good idea to get an extra or 2, in case you mess one up.


----------



## cannotaim (Mar 31, 2010)

icbotor said:


> hello im pretty much new to the SS game but im considering gettin this bike on BD.com.
> 
> this is a newb question, sorry in advanced but is this bike fixed or free? i cant tell from the specs or the pics on BD.com
> 
> thanks.


Simply put: No its not a fixed gear.


----------



## the5ifty (Mar 1, 2010)

so i just got an email today, that oversold the 17" deadeyes so in the email it said that i was refunded (which i was even before the email) and told that i will get $50 off any other bike equal or greater up to $999 and $100 off any bike over $1000. 

Which is awesome because i was on the fence between black or orange....Now i get to save $ and i get a Black One!! so right away i have money for tugs and a bashguard


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

the5ifty said:


> so i just got an email today, that oversold the 17" deadeyes so in the email it said that i was refunded (which i was even before the email) and told that i will get $50 off any other bike equal or greater up to $999 and $100 off any bike over $1000.
> 
> Which is awesome because i was on the fence between black or orange....Now i get to save $ and i get a Black One!! so right away i have money for tugs and a bashguard


nice....or put it toward disk brakes?!


----------



## the5ifty (Mar 1, 2010)

broncojd78 said:


> nice....or put it toward disk brakes?!


id rather get the tugs first. And plus i have a huge box of bike junk, i have some better v brakes if the ones on it are junk.


----------



## theiceclimber (Sep 22, 2008)

ricot83 said:


> I can't see him riding on anything other then smooth trails if the tires are "flimsy".


my first mtb, and personally i think the sidewalls seem thin. we'll see on the rocks tomorrow. bet it felt good to make fun of me.


----------



## jimx200 (Oct 13, 2009)

broncojd78 said:


> nice....or put it toward disk brakes?!


How about you put it towards *disc* brakes?:nono:


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

jimx200 said:


> How about you put it towards *disc* brakes?:nono:


----------



## Trail Traveler (Mar 10, 2009)

We all know what he meant.


----------



## cannotaim (Mar 31, 2010)

Just had my first crash on a trail. Riding in Lake Chabot. Going downhill. Have to sneeze. Hit front brake. Flip. Many cuts. Thankfully a woman helped me out. Give me bandaids. my shirt is ripped, knee scraped, badly cut and swollen hands. Luckily I didn't hit my head. Thanks lady,whoever you are.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

cannotaim said:


> Just had my first crash on a trail. Riding in Lake Chabot. Going downhill. Have to sneeze. Hit front brake. Flip. Many cuts. Thankfully a woman helped me out. Give me bandaids. my shirt is ripped, knee scraped, badly cut and swollen hands. Luckily I didn't hit my head. Thanks lady,whoever you are.


sounds like you're progressing normally along the mtb learning curve. _Everybody_ crashes, and getting over the fear of crashing is really important in gaining confidence, and confidence is really important in becoming a good rider


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

boomn said:


> sounds like you're progressing normally along the mtb learning curve. _Everybody_ crashes, and getting over the fear of crashing is really important in gaining confidence, and confidence is really important in becoming a good rider


there is a fear of crashing? I used to crash for fun


----------



## ricot83 (Jul 2, 2008)

Hope u had a helmet on


----------



## cannotaim (Mar 31, 2010)

ricot83 said:


> Hope u had a helmet on


Nope. going to get one soon. Got an xray from my hand. Nothing broken just can't use it because it is so swollen but I'm glad I'm going through the initiation of being a mountain biker.


----------



## haro85 (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, my bike was supposed to arrive yesterday. They sent it without my street address. Just a street. I called UPS but they can't change it --only BD can. I sent BikesDirect an email last night and have heard nothing from them. :madman: There's nobody there, no phone number and no one gives a sh!t. I'm sure it won't arrive today though it's on some local UPS guy's truck. 

You definitely get what you pay for. If I don't get it Wednesday I'll ask for a refund and buy from a local shop. 

I'll laugh if it arrives but with a 26" wheel.


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

You expected someone to be there at night?


----------



## haro85 (Apr 20, 2010)

No. I expect them to maybe check their email in the morning when their hours begin.
Their posted hours are 9-5 EST. Do you have their secret phone number?


120 said:


> You expected someone to be there at night?


----------



## Self Motivated (Jan 2, 2003)

Bwaaaah.... 

Orders get messed up all the time from any vendor. It's just a fact. It's called human error and sometime people can't get past the concept. Airplane goes down in flames - usually human error. Missiles get sent to the wrong radical Muslim group, human error. 

It's a bike. Get over it and go to your LBS. Be prepared, they might give you some attitude you don't approve of. It's often the norm - as they are fed up with self-righteous types that know little about the industry or the equipment.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

haro85 said:


> Well, my bike was supposed to arrive yesterday. They sent it without my street address. Just a street. I called UPS but they can't change it --only BD can. I sent BikesDirect an email last night and have heard nothing from them. :madman: There's nobody there, no phone number and no one gives a sh!t. I'm sure it won't arrive today though it's on some local UPS guy's truck.
> 
> You definitely get what you pay for. If I don't get it Wednesday I'll ask for a refund and buy from a local shop.
> 
> I'll laugh if it arrives but with a 26" wheel.


Are you sure you didn't give them the wrong address? If they use any kind of shipping program, or paypal shipping it prints out a label with the address you provided.


----------



## haro85 (Apr 20, 2010)

I will go to my LBS. There's no 'tude at my local shop. :nono: You get the service you pay for. This is reality. I've had luck with another internet quasi-business selling musical instruments.

Hopefully, one of those misguided missiles will land on you!



Self Motivated said:


> Bwaaaah....
> 
> Orders get messed up all the time from any vendor. It's just a fact. It's called human error and sometime people can't get past the concept. Airplane goes down in flames - usually human error. Missiles get sent to the wrong radical Muslim group, human error.
> 
> It's a bike. Get over it and go to your LBS. Be prepared, they might give you some attitude you don't approve of. It's often the norm - as they are fed up with self-righteous types that know little about the industry or the equipment.


----------



## haro85 (Apr 20, 2010)

And, by the way, Self Motivated (a$$hole)

It's clear YOU are self righteous and I'm sure can't ride for ****.



Self Motivated said:


> Bwaaaah....
> 
> Orders get messed up all the time from any vendor. It's just a fact. It's called human error and sometime people can't get past the concept. Airplane goes down in flames - usually human error. Missiles get sent to the wrong radical Muslim group, human error.
> 
> It's a bike. Get over it and go to your LBS. Be prepared, they might give you some attitude you don't approve of. It's often the norm - as they are fed up with self-righteous types that know little about the industry or the equipment.


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey haro85, what size did you end up ordering?


----------



## Self Motivated (Jan 2, 2003)

haro85 said:


> And, by the way, Self Motivated (a$$hole)
> 
> It's clear YOU are self righteous and I'm sure can't ride for ****.


I *am* self righteous - for the right reasons. If a mis-guided missile hits me, so be it. Things happen & that was the point of my overcharged rant.

Go to your local bike store and be gone!!

To bring the thread back to it's original point and address Mr Haro's unecessary proclomation regarding my riding skillz: I bought this particular bike so my fellow riders on their ultra-light multi speed bikes can keep up.

It is an excellent equalizer in that respect.


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

Dremer03 said:


> Are you sure you didn't give them the wrong address? If they use any kind of shipping program, or paypal shipping it prints out a label with the address you provided.


agreed, i find it odd that it was sent without an street number. i bought my bike locally, but i would expect very little hand entering of data anywhere along the line. who knows? probably no one.


----------



## idrivecars (Apr 28, 2010)

*choices*

Hi I'm looking into getting in the 29er scene. I'm trying to figure out if I should get a 2009 Monocog or the deadeye. I can get the monocog for about $90 more than the deadeye, so price is similar. I have heard both sides complaining about the crappy headsets and bb (tensioner for deadeye as well). If I don't care about name brand and resell value, should I go for the monocog or deadeye? I imagine the monocog comes with some better components (like the wheelset), but does it justify the extra $90? 
The only reason I'm torn is because I really hate the colors on the 2009 monocog, but if it is really that much better then I can live with it.


----------



## haro85 (Apr 20, 2010)

BD got back to me at 4:12. The person that contacted me was very nice but issue had been resolved by UPS by then so...
1. The bike seems to ride fine, there were some nicks on it but no biggie
2. Not thrilled with the customer service but that's a price thing. It is what it is, I guess.
3. I went with a 17". Still getting used to it. Only rode it a few blocks so far.
4. Last night I when to my LBS and got a part immediately without attitude or hassle for a few dollars. Depends on your LBS, I guess
5. I posted my issue here because BD promotes their bikes here so it's good to show the reality. Just like people getting the wrong tire size. Also it might have been the best way to reach them. 
6. I order my share of stuff from Ebay & Amazon & etc. Never had an address issue. Of course it was human error (which human not sure) but I was looking to rectify it quickly so I can ride!


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

FWIW, I mentioned this in another thread but I recently went through my hubs and they were completely dry from the factory. Might want to grease em up.


----------



## haro85 (Apr 20, 2010)

Tanx. I'll check that out.


120 said:


> FWIW, I mentioned this in another thread but I recently went through my hubs and they were completely dry from the factory. Might want to grease em up.


----------



## cannotaim (Mar 31, 2010)

120 said:


> FWIW, I mentioned this in another thread but I recently went through my hubs and they were completely dry from the factory. Might want to grease em up.


My hubs are lubed well enough.


----------



## icbotor (Apr 21, 2010)

ok i just got my deadeye and only ridden it twice. i have something loose in my rear tire hub already. is it like a bearing or something of that nature? what would i have to do to fix it?


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

icbotor said:


> ok i just got my deadeye and only ridden it twice. i have something loose in my rear tire hub already. is it like a bearing or something of that nature? what would i have to do to fix it?


Cones are loose. You'll need a cone wrench - I'll have to check the size.


----------



## the5ifty (Mar 1, 2010)

could someone do me a HUGE favor and tell me how much steer tube i the stock fork has, i found a used fork i want to put on but my bike isnt here yet...and by the time it is the fork may be sold.


----------



## cannotaim (Mar 31, 2010)

the5ifty said:


> could someone do me a HUGE favor and tell me how much steer tube i the stock fork has, i found a used fork i want to put on but my bike isnt here yet...and by the time it is the fork may be sold.


Its around 8 inches.


----------



## the5ifty (Mar 1, 2010)

ok i found a fork with 8.25" of steerer, will that be ok...ps its a 17 inch frame in the mail.


----------



## icbotor (Apr 21, 2010)

how do you remove the rear tire? i cant seem to get it off because of the black piece. not sure what its called.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

if you can't figure out how to remove your own wheels, do not even try tightening the cones. just saying.


----------



## cannotaim (Mar 31, 2010)

the5ifty said:


> ok i found a fork with 8.25" of steerer, will that be ok...ps its a 17 inch frame in the mail.


I think it will work. You might have to get another spacer though.


----------



## cannotaim (Mar 31, 2010)

icbotor said:


> how do you remove the rear tire? i cant seem to get it off because of the black piece. not sure what its called.


Its called the chain tensioner, nut tugger, whatever you want to call it. I got mine off by taping it with a hammer. My drop outs are all scratched up and ugly now though.


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

The chain tug on these bikes fits too tightly in the drop outs as built at the factory. If you intend to use it, you'll need to remove the tug (yes you may need to gently tap it) and carefully dress down the inside edges (a hand file will work for this) *until it will slide freely in the dropout* without the wheel installed.

Drilling out the hole in the end cap one size larger also helps it to line up better with the stud on the tug, so it does not pull on an angle. .

View from the back with the end cap removed. Notice how the stud, while straight, is slightly outside of the dropout.









Top view shows how drilling out the end cap allows the stud to remain parallel with the dropout, and not force it to pull on an angle. 









IF the tug has not been over stressed when the bike was originally built, doing the above WILL ensure a workable unit. The nice thing about the factory unit is it gives you the option to mount a derailleur for a multi gear set-up.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

anyone know the seat collar size?


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

31.8mm


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

Just got back from a ride. Hit up a short single track with mixed terrain. My guage broke on my frame pump, so I assume F/R tires were at 30/35 PSI. Tires actually held up. Not bad for some stock wire beads.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

doesnt work for me. i tried the one from my sette reken. the collar says 31.8, even tho pricepoint says the reken is a 32. too big. and the one from my deadeye wouldnt fit on the reken. seemed like more than .2 mm. AAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!

someone plz tell me i didnt get a funky seat tube.


----------



## the5ifty (Mar 1, 2010)

cannotaim said:


> I think it will work. You might have to get another spacer though.


i will just cut off the extra 1/4 inch and replace the star nut probably.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

the5ifty said:


> i will just cut off the extra 1/4 inch and replace the star nut probably.


shouldn't have to replace the star nut. Just bang it in a 1/4 inch more if you knocking a 1/4 inch of the fork.


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

I took off the Redline tugs and put on the stock one. I did have to replace the bolt (which snapped in half) and cut to size, but works as good as new. I may go with a 1x9 setup in the near future. 

I removed the RL tugs because it's more simple and would be easier if I had to remove the wheel for a flat, etc.


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

mijome07 said:


> I took off the Redline tugs and put on the stock one. I did have to replace the bolt (which snapped in half) and cut to size, *but works as good as new.*


So in other words it binds, tugs the stud on an angle, and eventually snaps it off? 

What did you do, if anything, to make it fit / slide better?



> I may go with a 1x9 setup in the near future.


I don't think that's allowed in the SS forum. :nono: haha

Seriously, since I know you set your Deadeye up for street use, I don't blame you. I love my road gears but am easily satisfied with one gear off road. Be sure to post if you do it as you'll be the first in this thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

When I removed it the 1st time, it was a pain in the @$$. Now that I re-installed it, it when in nice and smooth (that's what she said).  Maybe using the other tugs opened up the track ends a bit. 

If I go 1x9, I'll be sure to post it. Forgive me SS posters. :nono:


----------



## davidbeinct (Dec 6, 2007)

Thought I'd jump on this thread, now that I've finished setting up my Deadeye. Got it in orange, came with the rear wheel horribly out of true, BD is sending me a new Vuelta XRP wheelset with a freehub for a 9-speed cassette. In the meantime I bought a set of WTB rims built on some decent generic hubs from Rocky Mountain Cyclery, true SS wheelset. I bought a nicer cog and some BB5s from pricepoint and put the whole thing together this weekend. Needed to dremel the disk tabs paint off to get the disks to work well. The chain tug was super tight so I just took it off, wheel seems to stay good and tight.

First ride was a paved rail trail towing a Trail-a-bike. The bike is great for that, for sure, and rides like it can be capable for much more. I'll be going out with my girlfriend after work today for some single track:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=601422

These rides look perfect for my first SS outing on singletrack. I'll do a ride report from that and some pics later. So far very happy with the bike, especially for the money.

David B.


----------



## cannotaim (Mar 31, 2010)

My bike is creaking. Around the bb area. Any solution to fix this? It also clanks when I hit a bump.


----------



## cocampbe (Aug 9, 2009)

ilmfat said:


> anyone know the seat collar size?


It's 30.0


----------



## cocampbe (Aug 9, 2009)

cannotaim said:


> My bike is creaking. Around the bb area. Any solution to fix this? It also clanks when I hit a bump.


I am not a bike tech by any stretch of the imagination. But I do like DIY and Google. You might try these suggestions:

http://www.bicycling.com/article/1,6610,s1-5-33-1058-1,00.html


----------



## vegbiker (May 8, 2010)

has anyone else had any issue with the alignment of the rear brake caliper mounts?


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

vegbiker said:


> has anyone else had any issue with the alignment of the rear brake caliper mounts?


welcome. and try reading the thread first.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

broncojd78 said:


> welcome. and try reading the thread first.


depending on how you interpret his comment, he may already have. It could also read as "have any more of you ordered one and had an alignment problem because I want to know if this is still a problem before I get one"


----------



## srwhouston (Jan 20, 2010)

great post, thanks for the info


----------



## davidbeinct (Dec 6, 2007)

*Pics*

As promised:










David B.


----------



## vegbiker (May 8, 2010)

boomn said:


> depending on how you interpret his comment, he may already have. It could also read as "have any more of you ordered one and had an alignment problem because I want to know if this is still a problem before I get one"


Yes, I have read the thread already (  ). And thank you, boomn, since this was the message I intended to originally convey. I guess my real question is whether anyone knows whether the alignment issue with the brake caliper mounting plates is persistent.

Any info is appreciated


----------



## vegbiker (May 8, 2010)

broncojd78 said:


> welcome. and try reading the thread first.


Thanks, and welcome yourself! On a side note, I think it's against forum ethics for newbs to be chastising other newbs for common newb mistakes. If I am doing that now, I apologize


----------



## davidbeinct (Dec 6, 2007)

vegbiker said:


> Yes, I have read the thread already (  ). And thank you, boomn, since this was the message I intended to originally convey. I guess my real question is whether anyone knows whether the alignment issue with the brake caliper mounting plates is persistent.
> 
> Any info is appreciated


It's not persistent. I had to "face" the tabs with a Dremel, but other than that I had no issues mounting BB5s. The facing was because the paint was too thick, moving the caliper too close to the disk, but it was not to cure alignment issues with the tabs themselves. I believe you will see many on this thread with disks.

David B.


----------



## vegbiker (May 8, 2010)

davidbeinct said:


> It's not persistent. I had to "face" the tabs with a Dremel, but other than that I had no issues mounting BB5s. The facing was because the paint was too thick, moving the caliper too close to the disk, but it was not to cure alignment issues with the tabs themselves. I believe you will see many on this thread with disks.
> 
> David B.


That doesn't seem too serious at all. Thanks for the info!


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

davidbeinct said:


> The facing was because the paint was too thick, moving the caliper too close to the disk,
> 
> David B.


interesting. i originally read the problem as an issue with the tabs themselves being crooked. i put on some disc brakes and one pad SLIGHTLY rubs on the rotor. it never crossed my mind that the paint might be too thick. i will check this when i get home. interesting...


----------



## davidbeinct (Dec 6, 2007)

broncojd78 said:


> interesting. i originally read the problem as an issue with the tabs themselves being crooked. i put on some disc brakes and one pad SLIGHTLY rubs on the rotor. it never crossed my mind that the paint might be too thick. i will check this when i get home. interesting...


Yeah, there was on bike on this thread that definitely had crooked tabs, but they don't all come that way, mine certainly didn't.

David B.


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

my tabs were straight as well. but when i installed the calipers, (i don't remember front/back or left/right side) one brake pad rubs against the rotor. it is very slight and i did not think much of it. i attributed it to the fact they were rather cheap parts (the brakes). but even if it is not a paint issue, i wonder if that might fix it. i will report back after i have looked. hopefully it will. then i can feel a little better about the cheap-o brakes.


----------



## icbotor (Apr 21, 2010)

anyone know the diameter of the steerer tube?


----------



## davidbeinct (Dec 6, 2007)

icbotor said:


> anyone know the diameter of the steerer tube?


The website says the headset is a Tange 1-1/8" threadless. Sure seemed that way to me when I was putting it together but I didn't measure. Can you even find many 1" steerer tubes anymore? It's definitely not 1-1/2".

David B.


----------



## cannotaim (Mar 31, 2010)

davidbeinct said:


> The website says the headset is a Tange 1-1/8" threadless. Sure seemed that way to me when I was putting it together but I didn't measure. Can you even find many 1" steerer tubes anymore? It's definitely not 1-1/2".
> 
> David B.


They do sell 1" steer tubes. For some fixed gears and road bikes.


----------



## davidbeinct (Dec 6, 2007)

cannotaim said:


> They do sell 1" steer tubes. For some fixed gears and road bikes.


Yeah, I know they still make a few, that's why I said many and not any. I doubt you find any on a modern mtb though.

David B.


----------



## cocampbe (Aug 9, 2009)

The bike has a 1 1/8 head tube and uses a 30mm seat clamp.


----------



## GTR-33 (Sep 25, 2008)

1", 1.5", and 1.25" steer tubes are all dead on a MTB. 1" is only used on fixed gear frames.


----------



## zinnal (May 18, 2010)

I get my Deadeye and a paycheck this week.... what are the upgrades i should do and in what order would you recommend???? :-D


----------



## cannotaim (Mar 31, 2010)

zinnal said:


> I get my Deadeye and a paycheck this week.... what are the upgrades i should do and in what order would you recommend???? :-D


All the generic parts.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

cannotaim said:


> All the generic parts.


i disagree. Generic handlebars and stems and seatposts can be a bit heavy, but besides that the only reason to ever upgrade them is if they break or if you want a different fit from them (wider bar, different stem height or reach, etc) or if you want to upgrade to carbon or ti for additional comfort. Other upgrades can provide better functional or performance upgrades. My general advise for this is start with tires if the stock ones don't work well on your terrain because this has a huge impact on grip, speed, and confidence; pedals if you want clipless or better gripping platforms; saddle if the stock one still doesn't fit right after a few weeks no matter how you adjust it; and put the rest towards riding gear (helmet, gloves, riding shorts with a chamois, etc). For a bigger performance upgrade I would start with good, affordable disk brakes like Avid BB7s


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

zinnal said:


> I get my Deadeye and a paycheck this week.... what are the upgrades i should do and in what order would you recommend???? :-D


You would do better to plow your upgrade money into a better bike from the get go. "Upgrading" is the most expensive way to make a bike "better."

I've seen too many pigs in lipstick.

--Sparty


----------



## ricot83 (Jul 2, 2008)

zinnal said:


> I get my Deadeye and a paycheck this week.... what are the upgrades i should do and in what order would you recommend???? :-D


what's the rush in wanting to spend money on something you haven't even ridden yet? Is this your first mtb? If so ride it as is for a while and see what needs to be changed rather than going and dumping money into it.


----------



## GTR-33 (Sep 25, 2008)

Honestly you would have been better served just buying a nicer bike out the gate unless you have better spares sitting about. 

I was thinking of buying one of these and still am, but I don't really need anything but a frame and for 320 I could get a better frame than what this comes with. That is unless the frame comes in under 5lbs.


----------



## zinnal (May 18, 2010)

It's not my first(thats what she said) and i do have another mtb to ride... I have a few reasons in my decision.

I have ridden road primarily and with all the tech you "must have" to be at the top of the sport i wanted something simple and fun to play with on the mountain, 29 ss seemed logical(hmm that sounds weird). I have also always had a friend/mechanic/coach who would take care of my bike so i never learned parts very well. I do have friends who want to start mountain biking so i figure I can start with the dead eye and part by part upgrade it till its a completely different bike and build up the dawes and give it to a friend who wants to start. I work very hard at my job and save most all my money so i can blow it on toys(aka bikes).

Basically, I know it may not be the easiest or cheapest way to do it, but its my way. I am going to have a hell of a lot of fun riding a bike with no electronics on it while not wearing lycra. When parts break or i just feel like upgrading something i'll grab a PBR and tinker as much as my heart desires.


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

Whatever blows your hair back.


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

zinnal said:


> It's not my first(thats what she said) and i do have another mtb to ride... I have a few reasons in my decision.
> 
> I have ridden road primarily and with all the tech you "must have" to be at the top of the sport i wanted something simple and fun to play with on the mountain, 29 ss seemed logical(hmm that sounds weird). I have also always had a friend/mechanic/coach who would take care of my bike so i never learned parts very well. I do have friends who want to start mountain biking so i figure I can start with the dead eye and part by part upgrade it till its a completely different bike and build up the dawes and give it to a friend who wants to start. I work very hard at my job and save most all my money so i can blow it on toys(aka bikes).
> 
> Basically, I know it may not be the easiest or cheapest way to do it, but its my way. I am going to have a hell of a lot of fun riding a bike with no electronics on it while not wearing lycra. When parts break or i just feel like upgrading something i'll grab a PBR and tinker as much as my heart desires.


that is way too logical for the interwebz.

i bought this bike not b/c i thought i was getting a $1000 bike for $400 (taxes plus i bought it in the store so i could ride before i bought it) i bought it because it was a great starting point. this is my first bike, and i have been told as well have read about all the "must haves". amazingly, this bike came without most of those and it still worked!

my thought was to start from the bottom and work my way up. learn what i wanted out of my bike first hand instead of relying on what others told me i had to do.


----------



## ricot83 (Jul 2, 2008)

broncojd78 said:


> that is way too logical for the interwebz.
> 
> i bought this bike not b/c i thought i was getting a $1000 bike for $400 (taxes plus i bought it in the store so i could ride before i bought it) i bought it because it was a great starting point. this is my first bike, and i have been told as well have read about all the "must haves". amazingly, this bike came without most of those and it still worked!
> 
> my thought was to start from the bottom and work my way up. learn what i wanted out of my bike first hand instead of relying on what others told me i had to do.


that's pretty much how I started with my nashbar 9er and how it became what it is


----------



## GTR-33 (Sep 25, 2008)

broncojd78 said:


> my thought was to start from the bottom and work my way up. learn what i wanted out of my bike first hand instead of relying on what others told me i had to do.


It's cool to do that, just understand you'll more than likely spend twice as much money than if you just got a nicer bike in the beginning.

Most people think this is a good idea until they do it. Then sit back and ask "Why didn't I just buy a more expensive bike?". I understand why someone would want to immediately spend more. This is an industry where spending more on a whole bike even if it doesn't have the components you want on it right away, will be cheaper in the long run.


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

GTR-33 said:


> It's cool to do that, just understand you'll more than likely spend twice as much money than if you just got a nicer bike in the beginning.


changing parts on a bike goes beyond the price of the parts. it creates an understanding of how your bike works. it gives you the satisfaction of customization and personalization. and it gives you the chance to play with your new toy.

and don't forget, for the savvy shopper, there are great deals to be had. so what you might normally pay $140 for, you might could find for $80 if you look hard enough.

all this to say, to offer the blanket statement that upgrading your less expensive bike with high end parts is a waste of money would be a mistake in many ways.


----------



## GTR-33 (Sep 25, 2008)

broncojd78 said:


> all this to say, to offer the blanket statement that upgrading your less expensive bike with high end parts is a waste of money would be a mistake in many ways.


I didn't say waste of money... I said it will cost more... Value is subjective and waste is a measure of value. Cost isn't subjective. Two different concepts and the majority of people believe that buying a cheaper bike and upgrading it later will cost less than buying a higher end bike. It won't.

IE. My Superfly cost less than my Mamasita. My Mamasita was way more fun to build though. You can't put a value on piecing a bike together yourself, but It's still cost less to buy a whole bike with high end parts on it already. I know all about deals too. I built my Mamasita on deals. I didn't pay retail for any part on the bike and the Superfly was still cheaper.


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

GTR-33 said:


> I didn't say waste of money... I said it will cost more...


i guess really you said neither. you said he would have been better served.



GTR-33 said:


> Honestly you would have been better served just buying a nicer bike out the gate unless you have better spares sitting about.


either way, you are saying he made a mistake. and my point is that it might not be a mistake, even it does lead to a higher financial expense. that's all.


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

Some parts that I'll eventually upgrade (i.e. seat post, stem, pedals, brakes, headset) will be going toward a bike build ('98 GT frame). I already sold the stock Velo saddle and replaced the stock seat post with a suspension one. 

In the meantime, I'm using a friends' new WTB I got him 2 years ago. It's just been sitting here. So being the great friend that I am, I'll break it in for him. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh and as far as the stock wheels, the front one bent bad and I sold them dirt cheap. I replaced them a month after buying the bike with some from BWW. Not the best wheel set, but hell of a lot better than the stock ones.


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

New Sette suspension seat post. :thumbsup:


----------



## tstess (Feb 1, 2010)

I bought the Deadeye several months ago and have beed riding it hard several days a week (in the Central Pa mountains and lots of rocks) with almost no issues (rear wheel bearings needed tightened). The only upgrades I did was add bb7 disc brakes found online for $40 each and the rest came from my "parts bucket" (Wellgo clipless pedals, shorter stem and handlebars). I also jumped up a few teeth on my rear cog for riding the hills around here. I am perfectly satisfied with my bike and would recommed the Dawes. My friend also bought one at the same time with the same results. I do all of our wrenching - it's really not that hard.
That being said, if you don't want my opinion, stop reading here. But I have learned over the years that price does not neccessarily equal quality. The bike companies, magazines, and yes, even these kind of forums have most people brainwashed into thinking that if you don't spend at least $1000 on a bike, then you are a moron, you've wasted your money, you're not a "serious" rider, your friends will laugh at you at the next ride and your wife will stop sleeping with you. I used to buy the "must haves" and now I wish I could have that money back. It didn't make me a better rider. That came for free with effort and time in the saddle. And as far as weight goes - when was a good workout a bad thing? Hauling around a few more pounds only makes you a stronger rider. The only people who have to worry about weight are the pro riders and their sponsors foot the bill. Just because pro rider "X" only uses a certain $250 carbon fiber crank on his bikes doesn't mean the other 99% of us riders must have it to podium on next week's local trail meet. I think some people have the misconception that ability can be bought. 
My reason for buying the Dawes was to get away from all those moving parts. I won't tell you how many hours and how much money I spent trying to isolate a squeek on my full suspension, greasing and replacing pivot bearings, replacing derailures and cables and fine tuning air shocks. Not to mention the original cost of the bike. In hindsight it was all a waste - I ended up snapping the frame after 2 years. So far, I haven't found a trail that I can't ride on a rigid (giggitty) singlespeed that I could on a full suspension. Not as fast, but twice as fun.
The Dawes is a perfectly capable trail bike right out of the box. I only made the "upgrades" to suit my own riding style, but they were not mandatory. A bike is an extention of it's rider. If you are concerned what other riders will think of your bike's price tag, think money will buy you ablity and like to brag more about your ride than your riding, then go to the LBS and plop down your hard-earned money on a flashy over priced rig. If, however, you have a house full of teenagers, bills to pay, are confident in your abilities, know that time and effort make a good rider and to hell with other's opinions (except mine, of course) - you'll buy what YOU like and can afford and make it work for YOU.
Like I said, this is just my opinion formed through many years of experience. Take it as you will. "Keep it simple stupid."

Captain Fantastic


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

Sweet! All I need now is a wife.


----------



## cannotaim (Mar 31, 2010)

tstess said:


> I bought the Deadeye several months ago and have beed riding it hard several days a week (in the Central Pa mountains and lots of rocks) with almost no issues (rear wheel bearings needed tightened). The only upgrades I did was add bb7 disc brakes found online for $40 each and the rest came from my "parts bucket" (Wellgo clipless pedals, shorter stem and handlebars). I also jumped up a few teeth on my rear cog for riding the hills around here. I am perfectly satisfied with my bike and would recommed the Dawes. My friend also bought one at the same time with the same results. I do all of our wrenching - it's really not that hard.
> That being said, if you don't want my opinion, stop reading here. But I have learned over the years that price does not neccessarily equal quality. The bike companies, magazines, and yes, even these kind of forums have most people brainwashed into thinking that if you don't spend at least $1000 on a bike, then you are a moron, you've wasted your money, you're not a "serious" rider, your friends will laugh at you at the next ride and your wife will stop sleeping with you. I used to buy the "must haves" and now I wish I could have that money back. It didn't make me a better rider. That came for free with effort and time in the saddle. And as far as weight goes - when was a good workout a bad thing? Hauling around a few more pounds only makes you a stronger rider. The only people who have to worry about weight are the pro riders and their sponsors foot the bill. Just because pro rider "X" only uses a certain $250 carbon fiber crank on his bikes doesn't mean the other 99% of us riders must have it to podium on next week's local trail meet. I think some people have the misconception that ability can be bought.
> My reason for buying the Dawes was to get away from all those moving parts. I won't tell you how many hours and how much money I spent trying to isolate a squeek on my full suspension, greasing and replacing pivot bearings, replacing derailures and cables and fine tuning air shocks. Not to mention the original cost of the bike. In hindsight it was all a waste - I ended up snapping the frame after 2 years. So far, I haven't found a trail that I can't ride on a rigid (giggitty) singlespeed that I could on a full suspension. Not as fast, but twice as fun.
> The Dawes is a perfectly capable trail bike right out of the box. I only made the "upgrades" to suit my own riding style, but they were not mandatory. A bike is an extention of it's rider. If you are concerned what other riders will think of your bike's price tag, think money will buy you ablity and like to brag more about your ride than your riding, then go to the LBS and plop down your hard-earned money on a flashy over priced rig. If, however, you have a house full of teenagers, bills to pay, are confident in your abilities, know that time and effort make a good rider and to hell with other's opinions (except mine, of course) - you'll buy what YOU like and can afford and make it work for YOU.
> ...


That was beautiful.


----------



## John's Smith (Jan 4, 2010)

$250 carbon cranks! WHERE! ahah, but seriously, that is the way I ride replace it until it breaks and spend as little as possible without forgetting about the quality aspect of the ride (Motobecan Outcast 29er $349 be my ride)


----------



## LiveOak (Jan 2, 2010)

My Dawes is totally stock right now. I have used it for exercise, riding around New Orleans' famously bumpy streets. I feel like I'm on a mountain trail . I wanted something simple and durable. Single speed, simple...me and the pedals. 29er...durable for the "terrain" I'm riding on. 

That being said, I will get some Avid BB7's soon. That suspension seat post someone showed a couple of posts back looks sweet. Some better grips will be nice. Other than that, I can't see myself wearing out the cranks anytime soon. The tires seem adequate so far. 

Most people I've shown my bike to thought $300 was outrageous because they are still in the Wal-Mart mentality. I think I got a good starter deal. As my needs change I can upgrade a part here and there. I don't think I will ever need a high end Giant, Cannondale, etc. Some people need those specific tools for what they do, but I have to be realistic and realize I'm just riding this thing around town like it was an oversize BMX bike.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

I've been keeping up on this thread since it started (enjoying it,BTW :thumbsup: ). I had planned on the purchase of a Deadeye with this year's tax refund,but it didn't happen due to unforseens,and with our finances being what they are,I'm just now starting to set a little back here and there towards one.

Anyways,I had been planning buying a geared CX bike from BD/Mike at the same time,because I would normally do as much road riding/gravel grinders (a logistics/location thing more than a liking of road riding). Since the budget never materialized,I was wondering,I saw mention of it a couple times but no posts further on it (and yeah,I know,it's the SS forum,but it's the Deadeye thread  ,and I love my '02 Monocog,LOL!),is a multi-speed rear possible? I was thinking since I wouldn't be able to swing both the new 29er SS _and_ a CX bike this year,I would take the stock wheelset off my (Redline) d440,along with it's stock 1x8 drivetrain,throw on some dirt drops and some 700C x say,38-40mm CX tires and just convert it back to mtn SS when the funds for the CX bike came.

Any thoughts? Thanks in advance


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes you can add a rear derailleur/cassette.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for the info and quick reply,my friend  

I think it'll definately fit my needs then. Besides,I dig inexpensive things that work well ('s why I ride Redlines too :thumbsup: ). LOL! I'm almost embarrassed that a "bike fund" had to be started to set back for such an inexpensive ride,but I've learned humility over the last 2 years and hey,that'll make me appreciate it more,eh?  :lol:


----------



## c_kyle (Sep 2, 2005)

Mike,

I may have missed it, but do you have frame/fork weights?

Thanks,

ck


----------



## vegbiker (May 8, 2010)

mijome07 said:


> New Sette suspension seat post. :thumbsup:


What size is your frame?


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

19 inch.


----------



## vegbiker (May 8, 2010)

mijome07 said:


> 19 inch.


Thanks! How tall are you and what is your inseam? Does it fit well? Sorry if I come across annoying, but I'm about to pull the trigger on a deadeye and am torn between a 17" and 19". Thanks for the info :thumbsup:


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

New Sette Rev saddle & O/S Edge stem:


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

vegbiker said:


> Thanks! How tall are you and what is your inseam? Does it fit well? Sorry if I come across annoying, but I'm about to pull the trigger on a deadeye and am torn between a 17" and 19". Thanks for the info :thumbsup:


I'm 5'9 w/ 33" inseam. It is just about spot on. Others taller than me have gone with the 17". Personal preference plays a big role here.


----------



## vegbiker (May 8, 2010)

mijome07 said:


> I'm 5'9 w/ 33" inseam. It is just about spot on. Others taller than me have gone with the 17". Personal preference plays a big role here.


Thank you, that provides a lot of insight. I'm 5'8 with a 30 in inseam, so it looks like a 17" will make the most sense.

Thanks!


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bikingchad (Jul 15, 2009)

*Deadeye rear disc tab*



vegbiker said:


> Yes, I have read the thread already (  ). And thank you, boomn, since this was the message I intended to originally convey. I guess my real question is whether anyone knows whether the alignment issue with the brake caliper mounting plates is persistent.
> 
> Any info is appreciated


I was concerned about this as well. The pic is from a 17" Deadeye that came from BD on Friday May 28.

Also worth noting, since I've read this thread and seen some OOTB anomalies: the chain tugger does not bind; both wheels were 29" ('700C' on the box); no paint defects whatsoever; all parts were included (even a weird little plastic chain-guard); the saddle is branded 'Velo'; the seatpost is a Promax; the stem is a Zoom.


----------



## vegbiker (May 8, 2010)

bikingchad said:


> I was concerned about this as well. The pic is from a 17" Deadeye that came from BD on Friday May 28.
> 
> Also worth noting, since I've read this thread and seen some OOTB anomalies: the chain tugger does not bind; both wheels were 29" ('700C' on the box); no paint defects whatsoever; all parts were included (even a weird little plastic chain-guard); the saddle is branded 'Velo'; the seatpost is a Promax; the stem is a Zoom.


Good to know since I just ordered a 17" black deadeye!


----------



## bikingchad (Jul 15, 2009)

vegbiker said:


> Good to know since I just ordered a 17" black deadeye!


Cool. I'll post some pics when its assembled.


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

vegbiker said:


> Good to know since I just ordered a 17" black deadeye!


You can call it 'Black Eye'.


----------



## bikingchad (Jul 15, 2009)

mijome07 said:


> New Sette Rev saddle & O/S Edge stem:


That is some wicked fire trail runner!


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

Indeed. Fun, inexpensive piece of machinery.


----------



## bikingchad (Jul 15, 2009)

*First impressions of the 17" deadeye*

Received my 17" Deadeye on Friday and assembled it to spec. So far my only complaint is that the front wheel needs truing before I take it off road.

However, stomping around the yard and neighborhood I am reminded how wonderful a nice steel frame feels! To get a real feel for the wheel size, I'll have to wait until I can get it to the root-bed near my house.

Now that I've ridden it "stock", its time to make it mine with Avid BB7, SpeedDial 7 levers, Easton flatbar, ergo grips (for a little extra padding) and bar-ends and some custom decals.

Crazy to upgrade before its first "real" ride?

Consider that all-in, this ride will be under $450 with the kit listed above. I could have gone for a different 29er with similar parts, but invariably the frame is aluminum. There are some steel 29er frames and some higher-end steel complete bikes out there, but at this price I get exactly the fit and parts I want and the steel frame so I don't get too rattled!


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

Trick it out.


----------



## Cuscocanuck (May 28, 2010)

Great thread. It's helping me make decision about the deadeye. Before I hand over the $$ to BD I have a couple of questions to post. I am thinking of getting a 15", as per BD recommendations. I'm 5'8" with 31" inseam but I don't like a long top tube.:
1. The 15" has a different head and seat angle to the other sizes. Why? Is it because of a short top tube and concerns about hitting your feet on the front wheel? I kinda like the slacker head tube anyway.
2. Since the rear disc mount is fixed to the frame are there issues with using horizontal dropouts? The disk will move but the caliper can't be adjusted much with it. is this an issue?
thanks


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

here is a pic of my bike. i've added slime tubes, disc brakes, redline chin tensioners, and red brake line housing. i think i'm going to change the grips and the tires. i've lost traction a few times trying to go up a hill or two. before i pull the trigger on that, though, i'm going to get some more practice maintaining momentum. 

at any rate, here it is...


----------



## GTR-33 (Sep 25, 2008)

Are those Tektro mechanical brakes? How well do they work?


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

I can't speak for how well they work on the Deadeye (yet :thumbsup: )(different wheelsets),but those same brakes worked pretty well on my Redline d440 (before going to discs,I mean,LOL!).


----------



## icbotor (Apr 21, 2010)

been following this thread forever but i got mine a couple months ago and i love it. only upgrades i made were toe clips, grips, and a newly installed RST fork from a hybrid. gonna test that out pretty soon.


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

GTR-33 said:


> Are those Tektro mechanical brakes? How well do they work?


technically they're "forte" brakes from performance bikes. however, they are just re-badged tektro IO brakes. they work fine for me. i do not have a frame of reference, though. but when i hit the brakes my bike stops. when i first installed them, one brake pad (don't remember which one of the four pads) rubbed against the rotor just the _slightest _bit. but after a ride or two it quit. i have been quite satisfied with them.


----------



## bikingchad (Jul 15, 2009)

Cuscocanuck said:


> Great thread. It's helping me make decision about the deadeye. Before I hand over the $$ to BD I have a couple of questions to post. I am thinking of getting a 15", as per BD recommendations. I'm 5'8" with 31" inseam but I don't like a long top tube.:
> 1. The 15" has a different head and seat angle to the other sizes. Why? Is it because of a short top tube and concerns about hitting your feet on the front wheel? I kinda like the slacker head tube anyway.
> 2. Since the rear disc mount is fixed to the frame are there issues with using horizontal dropouts? The disk will move but the caliper can't be adjusted much with it. is this an issue?
> thanks


Toe overlap on the smaller frame is the reason, but a bonus on the slack, yeah. :thumbsup:

I am 5'11" with 33" inseam and the 17" is as big as I'd want and here's why: I tend to ride mountain bikes on the smaller side and extend the reach with a longer stem (~110mm). I just like moving my weight forward (no downhilling here..).

But, I'd read somewhere that another person with the same tastes did that with this frame and had have some foot interference. I didn't want to risk that on a bike where momentum and rhythm are paramount so the 17" it was.

This frame feels big for its size; first time on the bike, I felt the long top tube and realized I could have ridden the 15", but still made the right choice on the foot-interference issue. I just need to use a shorter-than-normal stem. The stock stem is actually decent and a good fit for me.

On the disc caliper issue, yeah thats going to be a problem, but only a real hassle during break-in. Chains don't stretch *that* much over time so I doubt I'll be moving the caliper around too much. Besides, there's no shifters or deraileurs to fool around with.. gotta have something to tune-up! 

And in the end, if it becomes a real problem a chain-tensioner can be fitted to prevent any of those problems. Some people keep the disc off the rear and put it only on the front.. this is another option, but not the way I'm going.


----------



## bikingchad (Jul 15, 2009)

broncojd78 said:


> technically they're "forte" brakes from performance bikes. however, they are just re-badged tektro IO brakes. they work fine for me. i do not have a frame of reference, though. but when i hit the brakes my bike stops. when i first installed them, one brake pad (don't remember which one of the four pads) rubbed against the rotor just the _slightest _bit. but after a ride or two it quit. i have been quite satisfied with them.


Second that on the Forté brakes - they're the Tektro IO brakes and work quite well. My wife has them on her K2 and no problems - one adjustment all season.


----------



## Cuscocanuck (May 28, 2010)

thanks for the reply. This confirms to me that I need the 15". For the past 5 years I have ridden nothing but long travel DH and freeride bikes, even for XC rides, so I am used to a more upright position and slacker head tube. I am looking forward to something totally different. I will likely ride it for mostly city rides and commuting but I will take it out on the trail once in a while. But I still have the 7" freeride rig for the big trails 

On the caliper issue: I guess since the caliper is at the top of the disc this will also help eliminate any problems with aligning the disc with the caliper. It is also necessary with the horizontal dropouts.

OK, now I am ready to order it. Thanks again and cheers!


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

icbotor said:


> been following this thread forever but i got mine a couple months ago and i love it. only upgrades i made were toe clips, grips, and a newly installed RST fork from a hybrid. gonna test that out pretty soon.


What kind of riding do you plan on doing with that fork?


----------



## icbotor (Apr 21, 2010)

just trails we have here in houston, nothin to major few roots here and there but nothin too difficult.


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm 5' 7" with a 32 inch pants inseam, and I like the fit of my 17" Deadeye. I did swap to a shorter stem to better fit my short upper body though. I like near full leg extention, and a 15" would have meant a ridiculous amount of seat post.










Also, the rear caliper seems to be centered near the top of the rotor. I don't see how moving the wheel forward or back a half inch or so would make any difference in the pad to rotor contact area.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

AlmostQuick said:


> I'm 5' 7" with a 32 inch pants inseam, and I like the fit of my 17" Deadeye. I did swap to a shorter stem to better fit my short upper body though. I like near full leg extention, and a 15" would have meant a ridiculous amount of seat post.


I's really glad to have read that. I'm a couple inches taller (5'9"),but also have around a 32" inseam (my jeans are all either 33/32 or 32/32 sizing),and had actually PM'd Mike to ask about sizing. But,I need a more,compact,cockpit due to spinal injuries (for more upright position). I'll be adding dirt drops to mine,but unless climbing/etc,will stay on the hoods.

17" is what my current 29er is ('08 Redline d440),and I feel comfy on it. :thumbsup:

Nice lookin Orange one BTW :thumbsup:


----------



## vegbiker (May 8, 2010)

mijome07 said:


> You can call it 'Black Eye'.


 good call.

i originally had the intention of leaving it all black and incognito, but since i just ordered a honey brooks b17 for it.... not so incognito anymore


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

Cool. I thought about getting a B17 and modifying it. The Sette Rev saddle I got may go to a bike build.


----------



## vegbiker (May 8, 2010)

mijome07 said:


> Cool. I thought about getting a B17 and modifying it. The Sette Rev saddle I got may go to a bike build.


im scared to chop my leather saddles... cant wait for dawes! ive been riding a track bike for the past few months and i cant wait to ride on GRASS


----------



## vegbiker (May 8, 2010)

Just got mine in the mail and built it up!

Initial impressions same as others... the bike appears to be tough as nails and was a blast to take around the block.










Some issues while setting up: one of the screws in the stem had come loose and fallen to the bottom of the box. Initially I thought they had forgotten to include it. Also, there were slight blemishes on the frame (which I could almost entirely rub out).

For more pics both unassembled and assembled, and what to expect in the mail, check out https://picasaweb.google.com/Alberto.Interian.III/DawesDeadeye?feat=directlink


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Looks killer! :thumbsup:


----------



## vegbiker (May 8, 2010)

thanks! one issue... the rear cog appears to have an eccentric rotation, which causes the chain tension to fluctuate a considerable amount (chain slack fluctuates between 1" to .125"). Anyone have an idea of how to solve this? (I'm pretty sure its not the crank).


----------



## bikingchad (Jul 15, 2009)

vegbiker said:


> thanks! one issue... the rear cog appears to have an eccentric rotation, which causes the chain tension to fluctuate a considerable amount (chain slack fluctuates between 1" to .125"). Anyone have an idea of how to solve this? (I'm pretty sure its not the crank).


That sound like a lot. If you've pulled and reinstalled the crank and same with the cog, then its prob the cog. They're just stamped steel but fairly low $$ to replace with a CNC (Origin has a range of tooth cts). I bet BD would replace it with a same new one tho.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

vegbiker said:


> thanks! one issue... the rear cog appears to have an eccentric rotation, which causes the chain tension to fluctuate a considerable amount (chain slack fluctuates between 1" to .125"). Anyone have an idea of how to solve this? (I'm pretty sure its not the crank).


could be that the chain ring and the cog are not centered?


----------



## bikingchad (Jul 15, 2009)

*Deadeye Build*

This is the 17" Dawes Deadeye modified with:

Avid BB7's
Avid SpeedDial 7 levers
Easton flatbar
Ergo grips and barends
Generic clipless pedals

Notes on the build:
Some light grinding was required to mount the rear brake. Also had to use some thin washers to help with the fit (to prevent the bolt from interfering with the rotor). Had no problems installing the front brake.

The rear cones were too tight, however there was grease there and in the front hub as well as in the headset (some ppl reported it missing in places..).

Still have yet to take it to the trailhead as I cracked a rib riding the full-susp yesterday :madmax:

Around the neighborhood it was a lot of fun.. quiet and all about the pace.

And where are the old parts? Why, right here!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190401904488
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190401910446


----------



## vegbiker (May 8, 2010)

bikingchad said:


> This is the 17" Dawes Deadeye modified with:
> 
> Avid BB7's
> Avid SpeedDial 7 levers
> ...


Did you experience any issues with eccentric cog rotation and chain fluctuation?


----------



## bikingchad (Jul 15, 2009)

vegbiker said:


> Did you experience any issues with eccentric cog rotation and chain fluctuation?


No - the driveline is straight and very smooth.


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

I replaced (in order) flat bars, levers, cable/housing, wheels, seat post, stem and saddle. Never had plans on using flat bars. Replaced the cheap @$$ wheels (and sold as-is) after the front one bent beyond repair. 

So far, I have $600+ into the bike.


----------



## 86waterpumper (Nov 1, 2007)

mijome how does that sette suspension post work? I haven't seen anyone give it a review yet?


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

So far so good. Has the preload adjustment on the bottom. And open/close on the side (via 3mm hex). I weigh in at 150lbs. and have it setup somewhat firm. Feel very little sag. A nice compliment to the steel bike with high volume tires.

Soaks up the small bumps very well. I've had it as soft as it could go. I'd have to raise the seat post as well due to the sag. But this was way too sensitive for my liking. Not bad for $24. What's great is that I'm less than 60 miles away, so I received it the next day.


----------



## 86waterpumper (Nov 1, 2007)

thanks for the review. Sounds like it does alright...but the fact that you are running it towards the firm end of things kind of scares me away from it. I outweigh you by about 100 pounds so I'm not sure it would provide much dampening for me haha  I agree they are a great deal though I have seen them on sale for 15 bucks or so before.


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

Maybe it was the other model you saw for $15. That one uses a coil. I have the one that utilizes an elastomer. You could still benefit from it. I say try it.


----------



## cannotaim (Mar 31, 2010)

There's this clanking sound whenever i hit a bump or bunny hop. I used to think it was the bottom bracket but turns out its not. Its the rear wheel. There something big and loose inside the hub but I don't know what it is. Does anyone know what it is and what I can do about it?


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

Replace the wheels.


----------



## 86waterpumper (Nov 1, 2007)

you are correct I was thinking of the coil model...hmmm oh well I could get that one you've got and always resell it if I didn't like it I bet. I know that what we weigh is alot different but how does it feel to you when you max the thing out completely? I mean is it pretty stiff then with limited travel or what? What I wanted it for, was mainly just to take the edge off of hard hits on the trail and such, not really to provide a all around cushy ride...


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

When 'taking the edge off', it works great. That's how I have it setup. Maxed out completely will make it rigid. You can start from there, then adjust the preload to your liking. If all else fails, then you can always sell it.


----------



## cannotaim (Mar 31, 2010)

mijome07 said:


> Replace the wheels.


Too poor. I'm a 14 year old with no allowence or anything. Recommend good light ones though? And do you know what is wrong with it?


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

Your cones are probably loose. The best way to learn about about it probably here

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/cone-adjustment.html


----------



## tstess (Feb 1, 2010)

There's a threaded sleeve inside the hub. It connects the freewheel to the hub and the axle goes through it. Loosen your bearing nuts and see if the freewheel starts to fall off the hub. If it does, the sleeve has spun itself off the freewheel and is rattling around on the axle when you go over a bump. If this is your problem, remove the axle (and bearings). Get yourself a long bolt with a 12 mm head and lock 2 nuts on the threaded end. Pass the 12 mm head-end of the bolt through the hub from the non-drive side. The 12 mm head fits into the sleeve. Apply tread lock to sleeve and tighten freewheel to hub with wrench. Make sure teeth on freewheel mesh with teeth on hub. Reassemble axle.


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

mijome07 said:


> So far so good. Has the preload adjustment on the bottom. And open/close on the side (via 3mm hex). I weigh in at 150lbs. and have it setup somewhat firm. Feel very little sag. A nice compliment to the steel bike with high volume tires.
> 
> Soaks up the small bumps very well. I've had it as soft as it could go. I'd have to raise the seat post as well due to the sag. But this was way too sensitive for my liking. Not bad for $24. What's great is that I'm less than 60 miles away, so I received it the next day.


where is a $24 suspension fork?


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

You mean seat post.


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

oh, i misread. just ignore me...


----------



## vegbiker (May 8, 2010)

*rubber seals on hubs*

has anyone taken off the rubber seals that come on the stock hubs? I like that they are there to prevent gunk and dirt from getting in the hubs, but I think they provide too much friction...


----------



## harryb714 (Sep 21, 2007)

order one! just felt the need to have a 2nd bike and nothing in my area's used market caught my eye. can't wait for it to be delivered!


----------



## tstess (Feb 1, 2010)

vegbiker said:


> has anyone taken off the rubber seals that come on the stock hubs? I like that they are there to prevent gunk and dirt from getting in the hubs, but I think they provide too much friction...


A little (and I mean very little) friction from the hub seals beats mud and water destroying your bearings after 2 rides. Unless your REALLY like repacking your bearings after every ride.


----------



## JYLO (Jan 15, 2004)

*Ordered one*

Been lurking on this thread for months now. Finally hit the purchase button on BD.com. Brown is scheduled to deliver the bike tomorrow. Can't wait.


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

What color/size?


----------



## pitlab77 (Jun 11, 2010)

hello guys. I've read this whole thread, and having been talking to a lot of my friends that bike. I am a runner (5k's, half marathons) and love doing that, yet i want a bike to supplement my running. I also love going to parks and hiking and would love to have a bike to take out on those trails.

I bought a bike at a low end store (wally world, target, academy) and took it back disgusted at the quality. I have gone to several LBS and have left feeling like I was being looked down upon because I did not want to spend 700~1500 on a mountain bike (thats several years of running shoes and gear for me). They also looked at me like I was crazy when asking about single speed bikes.

I have decided that i want the simplicity of a ridge single-speed bike and this one looks like it hit right on the money for what I am looking for (was looking at the BD website on a suggestion from a friend that rides).

I just had a few questions, even more so since I have had negative experinces with several bike shops, and I would like to avoid them if possible (Hell i hardly go to running stores for stuff my stuff and im not slow either).
1) I've noticed a few people say their tires are not true. I've seen videos and read up on how to fix this. I am mechanicaly inclinded ( I like to work on my car, and other mechanical bits) how easy is this to fix with out the wheel tools.
2) I dont know if I really understand the chain tensioning mechanism that people say is snapping because it is to tight in the frame.
3) I'm not sure I understand 100% how to change the rear bearings that seem to eating it quickly.

How easy would this be for a new guy to figure out. I'm sure I could put it together, hell i've installed a turbo on my old car.


----------



## Plinkomatic (Dec 8, 2009)

Get:
1) Deadeye
2) Zinn Mountain Bike Book
You'll be stoked.
BikesDirect customer service is the best in business, brick and mortar or not.



pitlab77 said:


> hello guys. I've read this whole thread....
> How easy would this be for a new guy to figure out. I'm sure I could put it together, hell i've installed a turbo on my old car.


----------



## bikingchad (Jul 15, 2009)

pitlab77 said:


> 1) I've noticed a few people say their tires are not true. I've seen videos and read up on how to fix this. I am mechanicaly inclinded ( I like to work on my car, and other mechanical bits) how easy is this to fix with out the wheel tools.
> 2) I dont know if I really understand the chain tensioning mechanism that people say is snapping because it is to tight in the frame.
> 3) I'm not sure I understand 100% how to change the rear bearings that seem to eating it quickly.
> 
> How easy would this be for a new guy to figure out. I'm sure I could put it together, hell i've installed a turbo on my old car.


1. My front wheel was good, the rear was out a little. I'm not a flyweight so I tend not to mess with untrue/sloppy wheels. You can true wheels to a certain degree by using the frame as a reference point. You'll need spoke wrenches (don't skimp) and expertise (Zinn). To do it "right" you should invest in a truing stand.
2. There is a chain tensioner on the drive side of the wheel. It pulls the axle back, away from the crank, using a bolt and braces against the back of the dropout. Mine was a little tight but workable. Filed and smoothed anyways. Others have reported it so tight it wouldn't work properly. This tensioner is super-flimsy so remove yours carefully, file-to-fit and replace. If it breaks, oh well.. it not necessary anyways if you can tighten a bolt straight.
3. I think someone was shipped a wheel missing grease but I suspect that to be a very rare occurence. Again with mine, the front cones were great but the rears were really tight. If you're taking the wheel off anyways to check the tensioner, this is an easy adjustment. You'll need cone wrenches (don't skimp) and expertise (Zinn).

Overall, this is really neat bicycle. I'm very impressed with the crank, chain, stem, fork and esp. the frame. The saddle is okay. Never used the original bars/grips, brakes or pedals.


----------



## icbotor (Apr 21, 2010)

im having trouble mounting some avid bb7's in the rear. im using a different 160mm rotor im not sure if that has to do with anything. it seems to not fit around the rotor when i try to mount it to put the bolts in. anyone have any suggestions? i might just take to it my LBS to get it done but i would like to do it myself.

edit* im not sure if its the adapter or not either. i might need a rear adapter for it. this avid bb7 was specified for either front or rear though.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

icbotor said:


> im having trouble mounting some avid bb7's in the rear. im using a different 160mm rotor im not sure if that has to do with anything. it seems to not fit around the rotor when i try to mount it to put the bolts in. anyone have any suggestions? i might just take to it my LBS to get it done but i would like to do it myself.
> 
> edit* im not sure if its the adapter or not either. i might need a rear adapter for it. this avid bb7 was specified for either front or rear though.


You need the caliper adapter to make it work .


----------



## shoeman (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks for the info on this thread. I have a black 17" Deadeye with BB5's Rear brake tabs took some facing, washers, and rotor manipulation to get working properly. My LBS is awesome. I also swapped out the 18t cog for a surly 20t. Had to use different spacers and readjust the brake but the chain was fine. I have had this bike on some rough stuff right out of the box and as it is set up now. It is sweet. It works and I'm diggin' it. I'm 5'11, kind of short armed, 32" inseam and the 17" is perfect.


----------



## icbotor (Apr 21, 2010)

AZ.MTNS said:


> You need the caliper adapter to make it work .


i have an adapter on it but i think its for the front. it says 160 f/140 r. seems like its a lil too short to mount on the back.


----------



## tstess (Feb 1, 2010)

pitlab77 said:


> 1) I've noticed a few people say their tires are not true. I've seen videos and read up on how to fix this. I am mechanicaly inclinded ( I like to work on my car, and other mechanical bits) how easy is this to fix with out the wheel tools.
> 2) I dont know if I really understand the chain tensioning mechanism that people say is snapping because it is to tight in the frame.
> 3) I'm not sure I understand 100% how to change the rear bearings that seem to eating it quickly.
> 
> How easy would this be for a new guy to figure out. I'm sure I could put it together, hell i've installed a turbo on my old car.


There is alot of online tips for bicycle wrenching. If you can change your car oil, you can do just about anyting that needs done on a bike - provided you have the proper tools. Most you can buy online and I've even made some. I usually buy the cheap "house" brand.
I've been biking for many years and have never used a truing stand - I use the frame as a guide and can get wheels within 1/8 inch with a little patience.
The stock tensioner is weak. Bite the bullet and spend the $10 for a set (yes that means one for each side - pretty cheap) of Redline BMX style tensioners. Get the ones with the 2 holes for 3/8 inch axles.
If you live in an area with some hills like I do, you may want to invest in a 20 or 22 tooth rear cog. I live in Central Pa and opted for the 22 tooth Surly cog and spacer kit. Works just great for me.
I also am a trail runner and you will definately improve your running stamina on the hills.


----------



## skycamefalling (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm very close to picking one of these rides up. Has anyone tried jumping it yet?


----------



## cannotaim (Mar 31, 2010)

skycamefalling said:


> I'm very close to picking one of these rides up. Has anyone tried jumping it yet?


Small two foot drops. And I bunny hop. But its hard because it's heavy.


----------



## LiveOak (Jan 2, 2010)

*Question About Derailleur Hanger*

OK, forgive the newbie questions. The derailleur hanger on the Dawes is also a chain tug, right? Is that usually the case? I bought some Redline chain tugs and want to put those on each side. I have no real intention of ever making it a geared bike, but is that part easily replaceable, or is the one on the bike any good? Should I guard it for dear life and never lose it?

Also, I have experienced once or twice the chain "settling in" or seating itself. I do tend to stand up on the pedals a bit to get a sprint going, and I can only assume that this will slightly loosen the hub. The chain tugs will not necessarily prevent this, will they...only make it easier to get the chain back to the correct tension?


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

icbotor said:


> i have an adapter on it but i think its for the front. it says 160 f/140 r. seems like its a lil too short to mount on the back.


Yes, that adapter is for a 160 front or 140 rear. My BB7 instructions say the part # for the rear with a 160 rotor is 11.5376.402.600

And yes, that would be for ANY 160 rotor.


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

LiveOak said:


> OK, forgive the newbie questions. The derailleur hanger on the Dawes is also a chain tug, right? Is that usually the case? I bought some Redline chain tugs and want to put those on each side. I have no real intention of ever making it a geared bike, but is that part easily replaceable, or is the one on the bike any good? Should I guard it for dear life and never lose it?
> 
> Also, I have experienced once or twice the chain "settling in" or seating itself. I do tend to stand up on the pedals a bit to get a sprint going, and I can only assume that this will slightly loosen the hub. The chain tugs will not necessarily prevent this, will they...only make it easier to get the chain back to the correct tension?


Yes, derailleur hanger/chain tug. Easy to swap out. The stock one works good if you take a few minutes to make it fit properly, and it wasn't previously over stressed. Use a hand file until it slides easily in the dropout.

I don't see how your hub can move in the frame just from hard pedaling. Double check axle nut torque, and dropout alignment.


----------



## tstess (Feb 1, 2010)

skycamefalling said:


> I'm very close to picking one of these rides up. Has anyone tried jumping it yet?


I have a hard enough time jumping the old lady (giggitty).


----------



## Self Motivated (Jan 2, 2003)

*Chain tugs - why bother?*

I removed the chain tug on mine and simply adjust the chain tension as I would many years ago on my BMX bikes. The chain is properly tensioned and I have had no issues. I put out plenty of power and ride plenty hard so reliability / loosening is not a problem.

They seem like nice little precision bits -but I don't see the necessity.

I do love this bike - perfect for improving strength & skills while being reliable in the nasty conditions. My cassette did come loose though. If you hear rattling over bumps - it isn't cause for immediate concern - but you may need to pull the rear axle and tighten it.


----------



## LiveOak (Jan 2, 2010)

AlmostQuick and Self Motivated, thanks. I am a novice at this and am trying to become a little more self sufficient when it comes to repairs and maintenance. I appreciate the advice.


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

LiveOak said:


> Also, I have experienced once or twice the chain "settling in" or seating itself.


oddly enough, i have experienced something very similar almost every time i ride. however, it will only happen once. if memory serves me correctly, i will be pedaling uphill or at least under stress. and then the chain will pop once.

i talked to my LBS and they suggested that something might be flexing. possibly the frame. i don't know. if it was an issue with chain/gear alignment, i would expect it to happen with each rotation of the tires. i have removed / reinstalled the rear tire a couple times and it continues to do it. so that further reduces the chance of it being an alignment problem, unless i am just doing it all wrong (possible, but doubtful)

i am not worried about it. i am just going to keep riding. hopefully i will e able to work it out.

just putting it out there.


----------



## vegbiker (May 8, 2010)

JYLO said:


> Been lurking on this thread for months now. Finally hit the purchase button on BD.com. Brown is scheduled to deliver the bike tomorrow. Can't wait.


Brown?


----------



## harryb714 (Sep 21, 2007)

vegbiker said:


> Brown?


UPS


----------



## vegbiker (May 8, 2010)

harryb714 said:


> UPS


:idea:


----------



## bwong2 (Apr 7, 2010)

ordered one a little while ago and just bought some bb7s. upon trying to install them, i seem to have run into the same problem a few of you guys have with crooked disc brake brackets. i've sent an e-mail to mike at bikesdirect to see what we could do about it but i was wondering what kind of solutions you guys might have had dealing with this issue. did you have to send the frame back? what kind of solutions did bikesdirect have for you guys?

thanks.

Brian.


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

i do believe if you were to read the thread you would find that the tabs have been ground down to make appropriate adjustments. 

don't forget to post pics of your bike once you are up and running.


----------



## JYLO (Jan 15, 2004)

*Here is mine*

I got my bike shipped last Friday. Put it together this weekend with parts swapped from two old donor bikes. Except for the brakes, all swapped out parts are old! I also put some Frame Saver and sprayed the inside really good.

Had my inaugural ride around the neighborhood today to get things dialed in. I am 6'1" with 34" inseam. The 19" fits me perfectly.

As for the disc tab problem, I was lucky mine didn't have it. I did need to get add washers so the bolts attaching the IS adapter would not rub against the rear rotor.

Mine also have some scuff marks. Probably from S&H. But it's a bike, it will get scuffed... least the way I ride.


----------



## JYLO (Jan 15, 2004)

Few detailed shots for those considering this bike. By the way, the screw on the chain tug also broke for me. I just took one of the water bottle holder bolts and just put it in place -- it works and I just left it there.

For the money, it's a great bike. I upgraded the headset, spacers, cranks, pedals, seatpost, and brakes. But the stock parts are fine and worth upgrading only as you need/break them or have them sitting around.


----------



## bwong2 (Apr 7, 2010)

broncojd78 said:


> i do believe if you were to read the thread you would find that the tabs have been ground down to make appropriate adjustments.
> 
> don't forget to post pics of your bike once you are up and running.


i've actually read through the thread many times before i decided to go with the deadeye. i know that AlmostQuick's was pretty twisted and they offered to send him a new one but instead he fixed his. i was just wondering if anyone else had similar issues and if they had to send theirs back.

a guy i know that works at a LBS said that he wanted to take a look at it and would probably be able to fix it if it wasn't too bad so i was going to take it over there tomorrow. even if i can't be fixed, i'll probably keep to and just run v's in the rear even though the rear wheel doesn't seem to stay true for me very long.

mine came in great condition. box came with no serious holes or tears. no "restock ok" stamp either. didn't see any scratches either although it does seem to have that eccentric rear cog thing going. i did order some new cogs from ISAR so hopefully those show soon.

i'll definitely post pics of how it turns out. and thanks for replying!

Brian.


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice setup. Aren't the v-brake studs removable?


----------



## JYLO (Jan 15, 2004)

You'd think but they can't be unscrewed.


----------



## harryb714 (Sep 21, 2007)

if i can get home in time to meet the ups man, i will have my 21'' black deadeye!


----------



## bikingchad (Jul 15, 2009)

mijome07 said:


> Nice setup. Aren't the v-brake studs removable?


I've just painted mine black, but they could be ground of, smoothed and primer/painted at a body shop for not too much, I should think.


----------



## JYLO (Jan 15, 2004)

If anyone has done it, let me know how it goes. The bike would look awesome without them studs.


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

bikingchad said:


> I've just painted mine black, but they could be ground of, smoothed and primer/painted at a body shop for not too much, I should think.


yea, that's a little more involved than i care to get. at least with that.


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

It would look cool, but I wouldn't remove mine. Not ready for discs and I'm getting a couple racks which mount on those studs.

Someone should do it and post pictures.


----------



## brownplus (Mar 31, 2005)

*Dawes Deadeye....JUST what I thought..CHEAP!*

No problem, but don't kid yourself you are getting a "deal". Fit and finish not awful though my front fork is "stuck" in headtube...even banged it with a rubber mallet...no go!!!

My main gripe is the frame....as close to pipesteel as 4130 can get (is it really cr-mo?, can you tell?).....but even there...if it were hi-ten and skinny it would be more comfy. I have owned over one bajillion steen framed mtn bikes and this one is dead last in "steel feel"...meaning that the oversized downtube and other slightly oversized tubes gives a nod to a "dead-er?" frame than one would expect for steel...in fact I would consider my fisher utopia alu frame to be similar in feel except its about 8 lbs lighter with more stuff onnit!

but im not hatin!!!!! I like the giga-normous weight...even compared to my 23 lb suspension bike....lotsa weight is GOOD for you!!

for the money its not bad if you dont have extra parts etc...sittin around to build up a nicer frame. i would consider this good for workin off those poundcakes or commuting

mine is the 21" and i am 5'11" with a freakish long monkey torso....and the fit is great with drops or randonneurs or regular h-bar....
A list of good and bad on the bike???

GOOD''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''
1. geometry is excellent
2. frame itself is bombproof...and I mean bombproof
3. stem, seatpost, h-bars are all very nice quality (for the price)
4. good tires!

BAD"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""
1. chinese build-up of complete bike is crap (little to no grease used, everything overtightened, brakes not setup correctly...(ok thats a bit much!)
2. wheels are true...but truly in need of re-tightening of spokes and re-greasing hubs etc...seems simple to do it right when made but...i digress
3. brakes are pitiful....even when adjusted which is weird as I really liked my old tektro onyx set, then got with avid and noticed a good improvement.....so just change the pads for koolstops and try like hell to dial them in
4. headset, bottom bracket, pedals are definitely of walmart (or worse) quality.

SUGGESTIONS??? (unless you can do urself)
1.ride as is with new pedals and after a bit of time (5 rides?) take to LBS and have them tighten/true wheels.
..............down the road, if you ride alot you will be replacing bb, headset and brakepads to better ones...but thats par for the course on many bikes.

whut'd I do? I gots meself a sturmey-archer 3 speed internal gear and will not look back. SS is fine, but i got hills and a grolsch-induced belly so I pass the skinny kids up the hills and down....while drinkin me grolsch.......


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

Uh, okay.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Good to see an objective review , thanks .


----------



## harryb714 (Sep 21, 2007)

Does anyone have advice on setting up the proper chain tension? And how do you use the chain tug?
(I think I have the right tension just want to know proper procedure.)

EDIT: Nevermind, I searched the forum and found the answer.


----------



## JYLO (Jan 15, 2004)

Did a "real" mountain ride after work today. I loved it.

What this bike provides is an easy to experiment the world of SS/29ers. Of course, this comes with a cost. Weight is certainly one. Build of the bike (missing grease, over tightening etc) is another. Quality of some of the components is also in question. To get the most out of this bike (from a value perspective), you gotta ask yourself these questions:

1) Do I have descent inventory of spare parts?
2) Do I have the tools, skills, time, willingness, etc etc to do some wrenching? I did spend a few hours wrenching mine but I enjoy working on my bikes. 
3) Do I want to experiment with SS/29er without significant financial commitment?

Like they say in real estate, you gotta be "ready, willing, and able". As for me, I answer a solid "yes" to all the questions and am loving the bike. If I end up really liking 29" SS, I will get a lighter set of wheels and lighter components. If I fall in _love_ with 29" SSing, then I will get lighter frame and move the newer parts over to it.

This bike is not going to win you any races or make heads turn on the trail. But it is a solid bike that will keep you entertained and happy for a while.


----------



## bwong2 (Apr 7, 2010)

so after the bike shop took a look at my brake tabs, they're saying it's a no-go for the rear disc. the tab is so crooked that the amount needed to be ground off in order to fit the caliper on would make the tab too weak. looks like i'm stuck with rear v-brakes. no response from mike or bikesdirect yet.


----------



## Self Motivated (Jan 2, 2003)

JYLO - spot on. 

I love this bike for it's inexpensive simplicity. There are far more expensive bikes in the stable and this one comes out more often than you'd expect. 


As far as the rear disc brake tabs - mine were also very crooked. The Avid mounting system had no problem compensating though and my rear brake has been working perfectly since I got the bike in January. 

I suggest more folks try to mount a BB7 before throwing in the towel.


----------



## bwong2 (Apr 7, 2010)

i did try mounting it. they tried mounting it. they even tried different adapters. i guess i could try a different bike shop.


----------



## bikingchad (Jul 15, 2009)

bwong2 said:


> i did try mounting it. they tried mounting it. they even tried different adapters. i guess i could try a different bike shop.


If it's that far off, you should totally send it back. You'll want to install discs at some point, or at least have the option.


----------



## bwong2 (Apr 7, 2010)

bikingchad said:


> If it's that far off, you should totally send it back. You'll want to install discs at some point, or at least have the option.


well, i considered it but i still haven't gotten a response from mike or bikesdirect. i guess i could send them another e-mail.


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

i do not know fi this is right or not, but you could try. i am pretty sure it is the right place, though.

Bikes Direct

(904) 928-2453

4624 Town Crossing Dr, #131, Jacksonville, FL 3224

This is the number to the Jacksonville Cycle Spectrum (the bricks and mortar side of Bikes Direct) maybe they could help you out? 
904-249-3959.


----------



## Weaver (Feb 13, 2005)

skycamefalling said:


> I'm very close to picking one of these rides up. Has anyone tried jumping it yet?


I'm 6'3", I bought a 19" because I wanted a cheap bike I could make BMXlike for dickin around town on. While certainly strong enough for jumping, this thing is soooo heavy. I mean it's great for what I bought it for. It'll be left out in the rain often, getting beat up at bike racks, and generally thrashed on. I'll get used to the weight eventually. I'm resisting the temptation to get some lighter/nicer wheels because that would negate my reasoning for purchasing this bike. It's cheap and I'm not worried if I drop the bike and/or break parts on it. It rides nice though, I'm in to it for under 500 right now and I'm quite happy with that and the overall outcome. I have all the parts on my desk to turn it into a 1x9 but still on the fence about it (weight being number one concern). For now I'm just going to ride the thing and enjoy it for what it is. Cheap versatile fun.


----------



## harryb714 (Sep 21, 2007)

Just got back from a 36 mile ride. All on paved roads or bike paths. I felt like I was spinning too much on flats and handled all the climbs well (none very steep or long). If I change to a 34t or 36t chain ring will I need a longer chain? Or can I get away with just moving the wheel closer to the front of the dropout?

Also has anyone put a rear rake on a deadeye yet? Any recommends for a rack that will fit a 29er?


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

I just installed The Nashbar Mini front rack today. No photos yet. I put it on the rear with no problem(s). This along with another for the front will be for light bike-packing.


----------



## JYLO (Jan 15, 2004)

I installed one of these Topeaks for when I used to do photography on the trail. Goes on the seatpost well (http://www.rei.com/product/697096)


----------



## JYLO (Jan 15, 2004)

Where I ride can get quite hilly. So, I am planning to go from the 18T cog to a 20 and am already planning to add links to the chain. 

You are also planning to add two to three teeth to the system, so your situation is similar. If I get to it before you, I'll let you know. My guess is you will probably need to add links.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

harryb714 said:


> Just got back from a 36 mile ride. All on paved roads or bike paths. I felt like I was spinning too much on flats and handled all the climbs well (none very steep or long). If I change to a 34t or 36t chain ring will I need a longer chain? Or can I get away with just moving the wheel closer to the front of the vertical dropout?
> 
> Also has anyone put a rear rake on a deadeye yet? Any recommends for a rack that will fit a 29er?


Gonna need a longer chain ..


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

mijome07 said:


> I just installed The Nashbar Mini front rack today. No photos yet. I put it on the rear with no problem(s). This along with another for the front will be for light bike-packing.


I have one of those on my old Monocog,and used it a couple of years ago when commuting was an option...very decent lil rack,especially for the meager entry fee :thumbsup:


----------



## shoeman (Jun 12, 2010)

JYLO said:


> Where I ride can get quite hilly. So, I am planning to go from the 18T cog to a 20 and am already planning to add links to the chain.
> 
> You are also planning to add two to three teeth to the system, so your situation is similar. If I get to it before you, I'll let you know. My guess is you will probably need to add links.


I put a 20 tooth Surly on mine and did not have to add links. Had to use different spacers however as the Surly is thicker than the stock cog. I am thinking of getting an RST M29 suspension fork. Any thoughts? I am surprised at how smooth the bike rides as is, even on technical terrain.


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## bikingchad (Jul 15, 2009)

*Death Engineering "Death by Steel 29er SS"*

All done with the finishing touches on my Dawes Deadeye. Took advantage of the easy-to-remove head tube sticker and made a set of my own to personalize it.

Its covered elsewhere in this thread, but here are the mods:

Avid BB7's
Avid SpeedDial 7 levers
Easton flatbar
Ergo grips and barends
Forté clipless pedals
Clarks Brake Cables (red)

More pics available here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157624216852575/

I've put about 50 miles on it in the neighborhood while my ribs heal (got tossed off my full-susp)  but it's been a total blast on the roads and curbs - can't wait to take it to the trails now that its finally done.


----------



## JYLO (Jan 15, 2004)

Nice looking setup. I put in about 30 miles of trail riding on it already. The ride is smooth. Having said that, my hands/wrists hurt from lack of suspension. How do you like those Ergons?


----------



## bikingchad (Jul 15, 2009)

JYLO said:


> Nice looking setup. I put in about 30 miles of trail riding on it already. The ride is smooth. Having said that, my hands/wrists hurt from lack of suspension. How do you like those Ergons?


Thanks.

I took it to my local trail, about 5 miles of level to light rolling hills littered with ass-pounding roots. The ride was remarkably smooth! I'm not sure how much the grips helped with the comfort, but they certainly helped with control.

These are the grips: http://cgi.ebay.com/BICYCLE-ERGO-FO...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item439ff74f38

There are the bar ends (which are actually clones of the old but awesome Trans-X bar ends): http://cgi.ebay.com/MOUNTAIN-ATB-MT...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item588847d678


----------



## bikingchad (Jul 15, 2009)

*In the wild (mushrooms)*

In the wild (mushrooms)


----------



## JYLO (Jan 15, 2004)

Nice shot. Here's one from today. You can see the Silicon Valley below.


----------



## LiveOak (Jan 2, 2010)

So not fair that I don't have places like that to ride where I live!


----------



## bikingchad (Jul 15, 2009)

JYLO said:


> Nice shot. Here's one from today. You can see the Silicon Valley below.


Awesome!


----------



## sbc007 (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm about to drop the hammer on one of these badboys. I just have one question. I read where a few folks have had problems with the cog being out of round and causing tightness and looseness in the chain. Is that a problem with a lot of these bikes right out of the box, or do you think they were just a few lemons?


----------



## bikingchad (Jul 15, 2009)

sbc007 said:


> I'm about to drop the hammer on one of these badboys. I just have one question. I read where a few folks have had problems with the cog being out of round and causing tightness and looseness in the chain. Is that a problem with a lot of these bikes right out of the box, or do you think they were just a few lemons?


Mine was fine. I'm 200 miles into it, even split single-track and road. No complaints whatsoever, and I've pounded it hard over big root-beds and small drops. It's very fast - I'm turning switchbacks into slaloms!

I'm leaving a wake of debris behind me.. Trust the big tread!


----------



## bwong2 (Apr 7, 2010)

sbc007 said:


> I'm about to drop the hammer on one of these badboys. I just have one question. I read where a few folks have had problems with the cog being out of round and causing tightness and looseness in the chain. Is that a problem with a lot of these bikes right out of the box, or do you think they were just a few lemons?


mine seemed to have that eccentric cog thing going but it doesn't seem to really affect it too much. i already have another cog coming from isar anyway.


----------



## bikingchad (Jul 15, 2009)

bwong2 said:


> mine seemed to have that eccentric cog thing going but it doesn't seem to really affect it too much. i already have another cog coming from isar anyway.


I'd be curious to know if you need to mess with the spacers to get it aligned with the chainring....?


----------



## JYLO (Jan 15, 2004)

I have a slight "eccentric" affect on mine. But I have taken the cog out and compared it to an older 18T cog that I know is good. No matter which way I aligned and turned to compare to the old one, I found the new one is straight and is NOT eccentric. 

The problem is probably in the freehub body. It's loose and during rotation, the play causes the freehub body to move around and creating this eccentric effect. 

My chain line is good and the chainring (from my old bike) is straight. 

The wheels on the deadeye are probably its weakest component. They had to keep costs down somehow and the wheels is where they decided to do it.

I'd still recommend getting the bike. Ride the hell out of those wheels and get a better set when they die. 

Good luck


----------



## sbc007 (Jun 28, 2010)

That's what I was thinking. Ride the hell out of it and replace parts when needed. Great bike for a first 29er SS. At least thats what I've been telling the wife. I have a birthday coming up and I've been planting the seed in her head. I bought her a Dawes Eclipse 2.0 A few weeks back and she's lovin' it.


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

Wheels are the weakest link.


----------



## Weaver (Feb 13, 2005)

I was sick/bored/stuck at home yesterday so decided to take off the brake posts. I'm in to them for about an hour front and back (not including dry time) and they're ready for some paint. Probably do them up today or tomorrow. Threw on all the 9 speed goodies in the back too, chain hits the frame substantially in the lowest cog. Couple stainless washers fixed that up.


----------



## bikingchad (Jul 15, 2009)

Weaver said:


> I was sick/bored/stuck at home yesterday so decided to take off the brake posts. I'm in to them for about an hour front and back (not including dry time) and they're ready for some paint. Probably do them up today or tomorrow. Threw on all the 9 speed goodies in the back too, chain hits the frame substantially in the lowest cog. Couple stainless washers fixed that up.


:thumbsup: Very nice!

Did you use an angle grinder or something else?


----------



## Weaver (Feb 13, 2005)

just a standard electric grinder with a cut off wheel, used some sanding discs when the posts got close to flush. Dab of filler and some primer, can't tell any more :thumbsup:


----------



## JYLO (Jan 15, 2004)

:thumbsup: Thats awesome. I am liking the clean look. 

Ok, I have never owned nor used an electric grinder before. And of course you can tell us more.  Don't sparks flying everywhere?


----------



## Weaver (Feb 13, 2005)

JYLO said:


> :thumbsup: Thats awesome. I am liking the clean look.
> 
> Ok, I have never owned nor used an electric grinder before. And of course you can tell us more.  Don't sparks flying everywhere?


I used to have lots of car projects going on when I had a garage and did lots of bodywork type of stuff but now finances have restricted me to bike projects for the most part. I also don't have a proper work space any more. Yes, sparks fly everywhere. I took my bike frame in to my claw foot tub and pulled the shower curtains all around me and went to town on it. I sanded it in my living room over some newspapers. I spray painted it by my window with my little fan pushing fumes out. No, I'm not married and this may be why. It's pretty straight forward though. Grinder, cut off wheel, remove tabs. Use a coarse grit sandpaper disc on the grinder to take off the remaining bits of brake posts that are protruding and sand them down just under flush with the rest of the frame. Primer it. If you're good all you need is some high build primer. If not, a little fillers fine. Prime again, sand smooth. Paint.


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

What kind of paint did you use and how did you match it Weaver? It looks good in the photo. That was my biggest reservation to doing this on my bike: matching the paint expertly. Plus, mine is orange which may be even harder to match. For me the risk of having mismatched paint just wasn't worth it.

Did you start on the front yet?


----------



## Weaver (Feb 13, 2005)

yeah front and rear are both done, I just snapped the rear with my phone to get something up. For me, expert matching was not important. Ive been beating the bike up pretty good and that's what I got it for and why the price was attractive. Consequently, it matched up really well. Looking at it, even up close you can't tell. If you feel with your finger you can just barely feel a slight feathering at the outermost edges of the spray, but not much. I have some white car polish that I'll probably lightly buff on that should eliminate this. I just used white krylon spray paint. Masked off, did a few coats of the immediate area, then removed masking, lightly sanded the edges from where the tape was, then did a light coat over the area and overlapped a bit. Yeah, turned out better than I was shooting for really. I'm a bit of a perfectionist though so have problems half assing anything.

Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

bwong2 said:


> so after the bike shop took a look at my brake tabs, they're saying it's a no-go for the rear disc. the tab is so crooked that the amount needed to be ground off in order to fit the caliper on would make the tab too weak. looks like i'm stuck with rear v-brakes. no response from mike or bikesdirect yet.


Well that's not good (the no response from BD part)! Keep us posted as to the outcome.


----------



## JYLO (Jan 15, 2004)

The end result looks great, Weaver. I am not sure if I have the resources or skills to do this. But I am glad to see it can be done with great results. 

You got a pic of the bike put back together?


----------



## 1stiski (Dec 4, 2007)

Weaver said:


> yeah front and rear are both done, I just snapped the rear with my phone to get something up. For me, expert matching was not important. Ive been beating the bike up pretty good and that's what I got it for and why the price was attractive. Consequently, it matched up really well. Looking at it, even up close you can't tell. If you feel with your finger you can just barely feel a slight feathering at the outermost edges of the spray, but not much. I have some white car polish that I'll probably lightly buff on that should eliminate this. I just used white krylon spray paint. Masked off, did a few coats of the immediate area, then removed masking, lightly sanded the edges from where the tape was, then did a light coat over the area and overlapped a bit. Yeah, turned out better than I was shooting for really. I'm a bit of a perfectionist though so have problems half assing anything.
> 
> Thanks for the compliments.


Looks GREAT>


----------



## bwong2 (Apr 7, 2010)

fightnut said:


> Well that's not good (the no response from BD part)! Keep us posted as to the outcome.


well, mike eventually responded. i guess he's been having some personal issues so if anyone is trying to contact him, please take that into account. as far as the brakes go, he offered a few solutions. he said i could

a) send them the frame via ups to have them cold set and mount the brakes 
b) exchange it 
c) go with a different frame

he said that he was pretty sure that he could bend the tabs into alignment even after one bike shop said that they weren't going to work. with this renewed confidence, i decided to take it to the farther (and better) bike shop. after a quick look, they said that bending them should be no problem at all. also, seeing as i was trying to mount bb7s, they said they didn't have to be perfect. a couple days later, they said it was ready, aligned, and good to go.

i have yet to set them up properly though. been a long time v-brake user and this is my first set of disc brakes. i just can't seem to get them to their sweet spot. i ordered a new set of brake cables and will probably see what the bike shop can do. i'll post pictures when i have it all set up.


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

JYLO said:


> The end result looks great, Weaver. I am not sure if I have the resources or skills to do this. But I am glad to see it can be done with great results.
> 
> You got a pic of the bike put back together?


the bike does look great. and i do not want to suggest weaver didn't need any skill to do it. however, i think the key to doing it is 1) having the proper tools for the job (ie. an angle grinder/cut off tool) and 2) patience doing the paint. several light coats.

i think it could be done fairly easily. i have considered it, but i don't have a grinder. i only have a rotary tool. and i think that might be a bit under powered for this type of work. i do have the black bike, though. so it should be easy enough to match the paint.

maybe i will look into this... :idea:


----------



## icbotor (Apr 21, 2010)

JYLO, did you have to replace the rear hub or get a new rear wheel to install the 9-speed cassette or is it already 9 speed ready by just taking the SS cog off?


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

icbotor said:


> JYLO, did you have to replace the rear hub or get a new rear wheel to install the 9-speed cassette or is it already 9 speed ready by just taking the SS cog off?


The last part along with the spacers.


----------



## JYLO (Jan 15, 2004)

Like mijome says, the single cog stays in place by spacers. The wheel already comes with a freehub compatible with a 9 speed cassette.


----------



## icbotor (Apr 21, 2010)

sweetness, thanks.


----------



## Weaver (Feb 13, 2005)

JYLO said:


> You got a pic of the bike put back together?


I'm building up a set of wheels for it right now but as she currently sits:


----------



## icbotor (Apr 21, 2010)

^^ thats awesome, hows it ride? i just got mine setup today, gonna pick it up later today.


----------



## icbotor (Apr 21, 2010)

got mine back today. i literally i have like 1-2mm between the 11t cog and the frame. almost looks like its touching the frame.


----------



## icbotor (Apr 21, 2010)

here's what i mean. meant to say when the chain is on the 11t cog.


----------



## bikingchad (Jul 15, 2009)

icbotor said:


> here's what i mean. meant to say when the chain is on the 11t cog.


Good idea about flipping the chaintug around. If I wasn't going to be replacing my tugs today, I'd have to do that soon. I've only got a few mm left to 'pull' until the axle carrier contacts the screw's housing assembly.

I've had to adjust my chain three times since new. I'm in for about 300 miles, mostly singletrack. Starting to wonder if I'm stomping too hard, too heavy for the chain (~215lbs), or if that much stretch is considered "normal".

Sweet ride you've built, however!


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

As long as it doesn't actually touch anywhere you're ok.


----------



## JYLO (Jan 15, 2004)

bikingchad - what tugs are you getting? from where?


----------



## Weaver (Feb 13, 2005)

i had actual contact going on in the smallest cog so just threw a stainless washer next to the cassette, problem solved.


----------



## icbotor (Apr 21, 2010)

Weaver said:


> i had actual contact going on in the smallest cog so just threw a stainless washer next to the cassette, problem solved.


what do you mean by this? to create more space?


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

JYLO said:


> bikingchad - what tugs are you getting? from where?


I had Redline tugs that were $11 for the pair. Worked great.


----------



## cred0021 (Jun 29, 2010)

Got my Deadeye today, 17 in black (so wanted the orange, but sold out). Echoing others, it's great fun to ride - I'm a novice and in South Carolina, so no real mountains, but it seems like a great SS starter bike. Didn't want to stop riding today.

Thanks to all who contributed their experiences/reviews to this thread.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

cred0021 said:


> Got my Deadeye today, 17 in black (so wanted the orange, but sold out).


They show the 17" in orange being available on the site (just shows the 21" being sold out).
Is the site just not up to date? 
I think I'm getting ready to buy one, and I also want the 17" in orange.


----------



## cred0021 (Jun 29, 2010)

fightnut said:


> They show the 17" in orange being available on the site (just shows the 21" being sold out).
> Is the site just not up to date?
> I think I'm getting ready to buy one, and I also want the 17" in orange.


Yeah, when you go to check out, it will tell you that it's not available/sold out. I checked the 17 and 19 in orange, both were sold out - this was last week (glad the 19 was sold out because it would have been too big for me). I covet the orange since I went to Clemson, haha, but the black looks good.


----------



## JYLO (Jan 15, 2004)

Weaver -- I really like the clean look with the v-brake studs removed. Maybe I can ask for an electric grinder for Christmas (or just rent one) and do the same.


----------



## Weaver (Feb 13, 2005)

icbotor said:


> what do you mean by this? to create more space?


yup. Throw a washer on the end of the axle between the cassette and the frame, no more worries.


----------



## icbotor (Apr 21, 2010)

where would I get one of these washers?


----------



## Weaver (Feb 13, 2005)

icbotor said:


> where would I get one of these washers?


home depot, ace hardware, anywhere. It's just a flat, standard washer.


----------



## cannotaim (Mar 31, 2010)

Ugh. My disc brake rear tab is crooked....


----------



## JYLO (Jan 15, 2004)

Sorry to hear that. Contact BD and see what they can do.


----------



## bikingchad (Jul 15, 2009)

fightnut said:


> They show the 17" in orange being available on the site (just shows the 21" being sold out).
> Is the site just not up to date?
> I think I'm getting ready to buy one, and I also want the 17" in orange.


The orange 17" has been out since I started looking in early May.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

bikingchad said:


> The orange 17" has been out since I started looking in early May.


That sucks! I was hoping to order one in the next few weeks. Any word on if/when they will get more in?


----------



## bikingchad (Jul 15, 2009)

*WTB Exiwolf on my Deadeye*

The WTB Exiwolf 2.3 Race tires fit with lots of room on my 17" Deadeye.


----------



## bikingchad (Jul 15, 2009)

cannotaim said:


> Ugh. My disc brake rear tab is crooked....


Is it too far out to grind down?


----------



## bikingchad (Jul 15, 2009)

JYLO said:


> bikingchad - what tugs are you getting? from where?


I got the Genetic chain tensioners seen here: http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=35645

They're pretty but they don't work for the Deadeye without some longer screws. I'll take it to Home Despot and see if I can find a longer version of this screw.


----------



## markaitch (Feb 17, 2010)

*Nashbar SS 29er @ 262.50 for a few days*

if anybody here has been considering this bike based on price considerations but for whatever reason has not yet, to use the bikedirect guys phrase, "pulled the trigger"...

you can get the nashbar 29er ss that has cheapo mech discs for only $262.50 + $40ish s&h now thru weds

use coupon code:
FRAMILY
@ checkout

or use it for sumthing else - $100 min, single item & some other restrictions


----------



## bikingchad (Jul 15, 2009)

That is a pretty sweet deal, and those Tektro IO brakes aren't bad at all - they came on my wife's K2 T-Nine Vista and they stop the bike just fine.

However, the Nash is alum and the DE is steel. Biiiig difference...


----------



## KCHT (May 1, 2008)

fightnut said:


> That sucks! I was hoping to order one in the next few weeks. Any word on if/when they will get more in?


I emailed them the other day and whoever emailed me back said they were expecting more to come within the next 3-4 weeks.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

KCHT said:


> I emailed them the other day and whoever emailed me back said they were expecting more to come within the next 3-4 weeks.


Yep, I got the same reply from them.

Now, If I could just decide between the 17" and the 19" !!!:madman:

I _had_ made my mind up that I would get the 17" based on posts from similar sized guys (5'10" / 32"ish inseam), but I've been riding a friends 19" SE Stout (identical geometry) and it is a decent fit. It feels a bit big when I'm sitting, but when I stand to pedal on hills, it feels great.

I'm convinced that an 18" would be a perfect fit, but since that isn't an option, do I go smaller or bigger??????


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm 5'9 and got a 19 inch. The fit was is almost spot on.


----------



## cannotaim (Mar 31, 2010)

Well turns out fixing the rear disc brake would be to dangerous if they fixed it and would cost a lot of money. I'm frustrated. I don't have enough money to get it repaired or to get it shipped back to get another one.


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

cannotaim said:


> Well turns out fixing the rear disc brake would be to dangerous if they fixed it and would cost a lot of money.


Who said that? Did they actualy try mounting or lining up a rotor and caliper at all?

I thought my rear tab was pretty messed up. (and so did others who viewed my pics in this thread) When I got my parts I was surprised at how little material I had to remove to make it work... there definately isn't anything unsafe about it. I would be surprised if yours was so messed up that it wouldn't be possible to easily and safely make it work. Can you post some close up pics? Maybe check with another shop or bike mechanic?


----------



## cannotaim (Mar 31, 2010)

AlmostQuick said:


> Who said that? Did they actualy try mounting or lining up a rotor and caliper at all?
> 
> I thought my rear tab was pretty messed up. (and so did others who viewed my pics in this thread) When I got my parts I was surprised at how little material I had to remove to make it work... there definately isn't anything unsafe about it. I would be surprised if yours was so messed up that it wouldn't be possible to easily and safely make it work. Can you post some close up pics? Maybe check with another shop or bike mechanic?


Well I'll try to post some tomorrow because its at the shop.. The shop said if they fixed it it would be too dangerous.


----------



## bwong2 (Apr 7, 2010)

cannotaim said:


> Well I'll try to post some tomorrow because its at the shop.. The shop said if they fixed it it would be too dangerous.


that's what my shop said about my disc tabs too but i took it to another shop and they fixed it right up. cost something like $20 too.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

I don't want to derail this thread, but did anyone else see the talk of a new bike coming? The Dawes Bullseye.......has disc brakes already.

Only other thing I know is they said about 2 months. No info on price yet.

Hmm, since I'm already waiting for a Deadeye in my size, _maybe_ I'll just wait a little longer to at least see the Bullseye first before deciding.


----------



## cannotaim (Mar 31, 2010)

bwong2 said:


> that's what my shop said about my disc tabs too but i took it to another shop and they fixed it right up. cost something like $20 too.


Thanks. I'll try that.


----------



## cocampbe (Aug 9, 2009)

cannotaim said:


> Well I'll try to post some tomorrow because its at the shop.. The shop said if they fixed it it would be too dangerous.


What a load.


----------



## bikingchad (Jul 15, 2009)

cannotaim said:


> Well I'll try to post some tomorrow because its at the shop.. The shop said if they fixed it it would be too dangerous.


Having had to grind my rear tab down by hand, I'd also be very surprised if yours was too far out to mount the caliper. I would recommend a facing tool if its that bad, or as others said just a different LBS would prolly do it.


----------



## cannotaim (Mar 31, 2010)

My lbs said that the tab would be have to be bent and if it were bent back into place it would be too weak and potential dangerous.


----------



## cannotaim (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## bwong2 (Apr 7, 2010)

have you tried contacting mike about it? he offered to exchange my frame for me.


----------



## cannotaim (Mar 31, 2010)

bwong2 said:


> have you tried contacting mike about it? he offered to exchange my frame for me.


I don't want to have to pay 70-100 dollars for a mistake they made. Its just not fair.


----------



## cannotaim (Mar 31, 2010)

I don't think you can see it very well in these pics.


----------



## jbrookeiv (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey guys, been lurking in this thread for the past couple of days. This bike seems perfect for me. I'm based in South Florida, and there are actually some great mountain biking trails within a few miles of my house. 

I worked at Performance Bike for over a year before I moved down here last August, so I do know a good bit about bikes. My question is about sizing. I'm 5' 9.5" with a 29-30" inseam (wear 36x30 pants). Will the 17"s top tube be too high for me? I'd go with the 15", but I'm worried about my foot catching the front tire when I turn.

Thanks ahead of time! :thumbsup:


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

the top tubes are tall, there're no two ways about it. i would consider the 15". the 17" is 1.1" higher stand over compared to the 15", but the 17" actually has a shorter wheel base compared to 15". the 17" top tube length is .1" longer than 15" and effective TT for 17" is only .6" longer than 15". basically, you get a higher stand over with the 17" but do not gain much at all in rest of bike's size. 

that's my take, but i ride a 19" so i can't say with certainty.


----------



## bikingchad (Jul 15, 2009)

I just checked based on the BD email and it looks like there is more stock on the DE's! Now's your chance to grab that orange 17"!


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

bikingchad said:


> I just checked based on the BD email and it looks like there is more stock on the DE's! Now's your chance to grab that orange 17"!


Yeah, unfortunately the money that was sitting aside for the bike has been spent on unexpected stuff that came up! HA! That's my luck.

So it will be a little while longer now, I'll just have to hope they'll still have them.


----------



## harryb714 (Sep 21, 2007)

Anyone have big apples on their deadeye? Is there enough clearance for the 2.35s or should I go with the 2.00s?


----------



## bikingchad (Jul 15, 2009)

harryb714 said:


> Anyone have big apples on their deadeye? Is there enough clearance for the 2.35s or should I go with the 2.00s?


I don't have big apples but I am running the WTB Exiwolf 2.3 on the rear and the Weirwolf 2.55 up front with no problems.


----------



## rwh0620 (Feb 25, 2010)

jbrookeiv said:


> Hey guys, been lurking in this thread for the past couple of days. This bike seems perfect for me. I'm based in South Florida, and there are actually some great mountain biking trails within a few miles of my house.
> 
> I worked at Performance Bike for over a year before I moved down here last August, so I do know a good bit about bikes. My question is about sizing. I'm 5' 9.5" with a 29-30" inseam (wear 36x30 pants). Will the 17"s top tube be too high for me? I'd go with the 15", but I'm worried about my foot catching the front tire when I turn.
> 
> Thanks ahead of time! :thumbsup:


did you end up grabbing one? if so what size? i'm in pretty much the exact same boat height/inseam-wise and would like some input as to 17" vs 15"

thanks!


----------



## o0obruceleeo0o (Jul 19, 2010)

anyone know what size the seat collar is? I'd like to get a quick release.


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

o0obruceleeo0o said:


> anyone know what size the seat collar is? I'd like to get a quick release.


I believe someone had mentioned it was 32.0.


----------



## bryan_e (Sep 3, 2010)

*Got mine today*

Hi all,

Thanks to everyone for helping me decide to buy a Deadeye. It arrived this morning. UPS tore the snot out of the box, and scratched the bike a little, which is my job, not theirs!
I took my time (about two hours) setting it up. I've been doing a little wrenching on my Trek 950, but this was my first some-assembly-required bike. It was fun.
This summer I got rid of my car and became a bike commuter, pulling my '89 Trek into service, which is great for the summer. With a Michigan winter approaching, it made sense to find a simpler setup that I wouldn't mind riding through the muck. I had expected to spend about six hundred bucks for something, and then I found this discussion. The Deadeye fit the bill, and my budget perfectly -- almost. My plan is to ride fixed gear through the winter (no offence meant to you SS guys). Thankfully, I also found the VeloSolo disc cog (https://goo.gl/RoqV). So I took the plunge. So far, I am very satisfied with BD, and the Deadeye.
Mine had no broken parts. As others have noted, the chain tug was ill fitting. I took the thing off. The rear disc caliper mount looks darn straight, but I won't be using it. The wheels need a little truing.
I am 5'8" with a 31.5 inseam. I got the 17", which fits nicely. The top bar is a bit closer than I'd like, but not enough that I regret getting this size bike.
Right now it is all stock, save the added cog. The seat is as comfy as others have said it is. I have a front disc brake (Juicy 3.5) on order. Studded tires will soon replace the stock tires. I'll customize the other parts when necessary.
Here are my pics:








*Cool (I think) bolt-on cog.*








Thanks again to everyone for helping me find this bike.

- Bryan


----------



## dangdang (May 13, 2009)

Well I came across this thread after looking for an inexpensive 29er to be used as a commuter for my girlfriend. She is 5'11 with a 32 inseam. She currently rides a specialized Stumpjumper Comp size Large. Should I get her the 17 or the 19?!


----------



## txdiamond17 (Sep 13, 2010)

I am really looking at this Deadeye. I have an IRO that I love, but I don't know which MB to get. I love SS, and I guess IRO doesn't make a mountain bike anymore. Is the Dawes better than the Motobecane? I guess its just steel vs aluminum. I don't know what is better. At 6'3" 250+ I just want it to hold up for a while without dumping alot of $ into it.


----------



## bikingchad (Jul 15, 2009)

dangdang said:


> Well I came across this thread after looking for an inexpensive 29er to be used as a commuter for my girlfriend. She is 5'11 with a 32 inseam. She currently rides a specialized Stumpjumper Comp size Large. Should I get her the 17 or the 19?!


Thats pretty much my numbers, too, and I ride the 17. I think the 19 would be too large for me.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

lots of people are more concerned about the inseam and crotch clearance and forget about the top tube length, which is for me, is more important in fitting a bike.


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

bryan_e said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thanks again to everyone for helping me find this bike.
> 
> - Bryan


welcome! i somehow missed this post. i don't ride fixed gear, but cool to see you can do that easy conversion. looks good.


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

txdiamond17 said:


> I am really looking at this Deadeye. I have an IRO that I love, but I don't know which MB to get. I love SS, and I guess IRO doesn't make a mountain bike anymore. Is the Dawes better than the Motobecane? I guess its just steel vs aluminum. I don't know what is better. At 6'3" 250+ I just want it to hold up for a while without dumping alot of $ into it.


i have the dawes, and my riding buddy has the motobecane outcast. the quality looks the same to me. it's just a matter if you want a rigid steel vs hard tail aluminum. well, the outcast does come with disc brakes and better tires as well.


----------



## mappable (Aug 29, 2004)

I had to tighten the bolts on the front wheel today. is that typical for them to work their way loose? 

got any suggestions for a smaller tool than a crescent wrench to go into my backpack?


----------



## txdiamond17 (Sep 13, 2010)

Is steel alot smoother than aluminum? I really like the orange deadeye. I think I will call BD for sizing though. What do yall think, I am 6'3" with about a 34" inseam. All my height is from the waist up. Will the 21 be too big, I am not that concerned with standover. I hate being cramped up top.


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't know what the outcast frame weight is but it must be lighter than the deadeye. Steel is a little smoother IMO, but not a lot smoother.


----------



## floydlippencott (Sep 4, 2010)

txdiamond17 said:


> Is steel alot smoother than aluminum? I really like the orange deadeye. I think I will call BD for sizing though. What do yall think, I am 6'3" with about a 34" inseam. All my height is from the waist up. Will the 21 be too big, I am not that concerned with standover. I hate being cramped up top.


You should be on a 21".


----------



## KodiakBear (Feb 6, 2010)

I've heard of the windsor ss on bikesdirect cracking. I'd go out on a limb and say the outcast is probably made of the same aluminum and has roughly the same geo.


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

Can someone who owns the bike give me a circumference of the downtube? I plan on ordering one in a couple of weeks, but I was wondering if it would work with my Yakima rack.

Thank you.


----------



## dangdang (May 13, 2009)

Well my gf's Deadeye arrived today. It actually had with a small dent in the upper rear triangle near the brake boss. Looks like it happened before it was painted since the paint is not cracked in anyway. Anyhow, I am not worried about it though, since she is only going to be using it as a city commuter. She is definitely lovin the high-lighter orange color!










I am putting a 16t on the rear tomorrow so she can keep up with me and not spin outta control!

All in all, I gotta say this Deadeye is an awesome bike for the price. I think if I had gotten her bike before mine (SE Bikes Stout 29er) I probably would have gotten one too!


----------



## salsamoto (Dec 20, 2007)

I got the black 17" like 4 months ago

pros
cheap $
tires
brakes (set the big pad spacers on rim side)
grips
stem and bars and post
lever
headset is just a basic one with cage bearings. 
With the new post and stem it was #29.9 not great but alright

cons.
hubs really tight. Rear was so tight it spun its way outta my truing stand at work.
18t for mountain is to much switched to 19t
wheels not true with hops rear being very bad +/- 3mm front 1-2mm
heavy cheap wheels but they work good
FRONT FORK on this thing is scary FLEXY when front braking down a hill.


What i did.
changed rear to 19t for mountain.
stem to Bontrager RXL
carbon seat post
changed brake pad spacers to big on rim side.
changed front axle out to hollow with Bontrager race QR
avid FR-5 levers
bottle cage
changed head badge sticker out to a a trek sticker saying My dream Bikes is a Trek

Just changed to a 12-25 cassette with LX der. with shamino SIS and deore shifter.

overall not Bad good for price. but needs some extra love when putting together.


----------



## salsamoto (Dec 20, 2007)

Any idea if you can get extra derailleur hangers??


----------



## zinnal (May 18, 2010)

*Quick Release*

... I can't stand the bolts... is QR an option on this thing??? I am guessing the tensioners will prevent sleppage right?


----------



## salsamoto (Dec 20, 2007)

QR for the front is easy. runs about 35-40 for a shop to do and a skewer. 

Rear you could if you wanted to i bet, I did not though because of the dropout hanger.


----------



## shoeman (Jun 12, 2010)

Been on my Deadeye for a good 5 months now riding hard xc bordering on all mountain. Put BB5s on along with specialized ergo grips. Added the Surly nut tugger and 20t cog. Had to grease the rear hub and it took a while to get the brakes dialed in. It is a great bike.
If you are waffling between sizes I would opt for the smaller unless you have an unusually long torso. This bike can take it and is surprisingly comfortable. It gets it. I am super pleased.


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

zinnal said:


> ... I can't stand the bolts... is QR an option on this thing??? I am guessing the tensioners will prevent sleppage right?


Those cheap stock wheels crapped out on me. I got some inexpensive hand-built wheels from BWW. The stock tensioner works great. I used to have 2 Redline tugs, but sold them and went back to the stock one.


----------



## Plinkomatic (Dec 8, 2009)

I love mine so much.
5-6? Months in.
Will post up pics, rig has:
Aero bars (yes, I get long), san marco saddle, ergons, sometimes running 29'r slicks (serfas) and zip tie some bluetooth speakers (soundmatters foxv2l, amazing), 14T in back.
Rules.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

Any body got the time to measure me the width of the top tube and the downtube? I want to get decals made for a project


----------



## Plinkomatic (Dec 8, 2009)

*Adding Dropbars- affordable shifters/brakes*

Nice on the drop bar.
What is most cost-friendly way to add drops as the shifters/brakes are $$$?



mijome07 said:


>


----------



## floydlippencott (Sep 4, 2010)

For SS try these :

http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0geup7CB...m/Cane-Creek-SCR-5-Brake-Levers/dp/B000ZTKSVC


----------



## Plinkomatic (Dec 8, 2009)

Thoughts on equivalent for geared rig?



floydlippencott said:


> For SS try these :
> 
> http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0geup7CB...m/Cane-Creek-SCR-5-Brake-Levers/dp/B000ZTKSVC


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

Plinkomatic said:


> Thoughts on equivalent for geared rig?


the only relatively cheap way to do gears with drops is to buy bar-end shifters like these


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

boomn said:


> the only relatively cheap way to do gears with drops is to buy bar-end shifters like these


Exactly.


----------



## Plinkomatic (Dec 8, 2009)

Then complicate with full drivetrain issues derailleur, cassette, crank, bracket.. ugh.
Note- this is for a unrelated build, a heavy steel pseudo-cross rigid thing.
BTT... sorry.


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

Dremer03 said:


> Any body got the time to measure me the width of the top tube and the downtube? I want to get decals made for a project


Dremer, the top tube is round at 1.4 inches. The down tube is oval at 1.5 across (right to left) and 1.85 top to bottom. Here are pics of my decal's which are 1.5 inches tall.



















Be sure to show us yours once finished.


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

Last Friday, UPS delivered my new Orange Deadeye. To be honest, I was a bit worried before opening the box. I had read this thread a few times and I am aware of most of the BD horror stories that are floating around.

The box was in great shape. No rips or tears. No suspicious tape. A nice, intact box.

The bike was packaged well. There was plenty of foam to protect the frame. Anything that was sharp was covered. There were no dings, scratches, or scrapes that happened in transit. And my caliper mounts are straight.

There was/is plenty of grease on the headset and hubs. The wheels could be truer, but it isnt enough to cause a problem right away.

I replaced the 18t cog with a 20t. I tossed the chain tensioner thing. I put on Koolstop pads and my SPDs. I initially thought that I wouldnt like the stock bars. I dropped them down a bit (put on big spacer on top), but I cant say that I dislike them. The bike is very comfortable. The geo is nice. I was surprised at how well it handled. I thought it would handle more like a bike-path bike and less like a mountain bike.

This thing is SO MUCH FUN. I bought this hoping to get a bike that I could push, while pushing myself. I can rail turns, hop off waterbars, and push up hills without hesitation.

I was so shocked at how quiet the rigid ss is. I can hear the woods instead of my drivetrain.

I am really excited to ride this thing enough to wear out the wheel or the cranks or to add disc brakes. Overtime, this frame could become something really awesome. :thumbsup: 

For $300, I am really shocked at the bike I received.


----------



## salsamoto (Dec 20, 2007)

AZ.MTNS said:


> The rim brakes will smooth out the machine marks in the brake tracks of the rims .


The marks are good. They give you more braking power by giving more bite for the pads and also stop them from squeeking.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

salsamoto said:


> The marks are good. They give you more braking power by giving more bite for the pads and also stop them from squeeking.


machined grooves in the direction of the pad travel do nothing to give bite... they actually decrease braking performance a bit because there is less contact area between the rim and pad. The only real reason rims are machined is to reduce the chance of squeeling caused by an uneven or way surface


----------



## bchrismer (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't have any regrets about buying my 2010 Stout, however, I do REALLY like the orange Deadeye. Now...how do I convince my wife I need one of these too???


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

bchrismer said:


> I don't have any regrets about buying my 2010 Stout, however, I do REALLY like the orange Deadeye. Now...how do I convince my wife I need one of these too???


they're essentially the same bike. i wouldn't do it.


----------



## bchrismer (Sep 28, 2010)

broncojd78 said:


> they're essentially the same bike. i wouldn't do it.


yeah, I know it's pretty much the same thing, but you know...those women like shoes in various colors, why can't I do the same with bikes???

(coming from a guy that has a half a dozen various imported Strat style guitars in different colors and pickup configs)


----------



## hydrolaw (Sep 11, 2010)

I thought Id make my first post and show off my dawes. For the record i love it. Just did 25 miles on trails tonight and had a blast. I changed out nearly everything.

Mods:
Specialized handle bar and stem
juicy three hydraulic brakes
bontrager tires
9 speed casette and sram x.o shifter
bar overends
Ram Gps mount.
Cushy seat
Shimano Pedals

Next is a tubeless wheelset, and some big ole knobby tires.. Cant even say how much I love this bike. And I MADE it! It just feels good.


----------



## dangdang (May 13, 2009)

Lookin' good hydrolaw!


----------



## Plinkomatic (Dec 8, 2009)

Awesome build.


----------



## hydrolaw (Sep 11, 2010)

Stem isnt in these pictures. Ill try to take some with the new stem.


----------



## hydrolaw (Sep 11, 2010)

And the tubes have been switched to presta.


----------



## hydrolaw (Sep 11, 2010)

Upgraded to a 120 mm cannonale stem my bike shop had. BTW I do all my accessories business locally and the bike shop doesnt resent me for getting a bike online. I even had one guy say he about bought one. They all love the bike, and its beauty is in its simplicity. Another guy is coming over tonight to trade out my tires for the 2.1 inchers that are on his bike. Then Ill have a real mean trail machine.


----------



## Self Motivated (Jan 2, 2003)

*Tubeless with the stock wheels & tires*

Just a heads up for those who might be interested:

I purchased the slightly expensive Stans No-tubes kit for my Deadeye and it has worked well thus far. Initial inflating was a bit tricky, but after a few tries with soapy water the combination held air pretty well without the sealant and sealed up quickly with it.

I then tested it on some pretty sharp rock gardens at 22 psi, experienced a pinch, lost pressure and within 1 minute everything sealed up beautifully. Pressured back up and I have at least 6 hours on it since.


----------



## sbc007 (Jun 28, 2010)

I just got back from a long weekend of riding in the Great Smokey Mountains and the Virginia Creeper trail on my deadeye. I had a great time, but I'm kinda missing having gears. It's kinda sad when your wife can smoke you going down the trail. what derailer/ shifter combos do y'all recommend? gears? Chain length? etc. Something that won't break the bank. I'm pretty good at turning a wrench, but there's so many options that I'm confused. And what about rear rack options? any suggestions besides a seatpost rack? I'm sure I presented quite a few topics for us deadeye aficionados to discuss.


----------



## Plinkomatic (Dec 8, 2009)

Considering going with an internal (Alfine) for my Deadeye.
Keep us posted on your build.



sbc007 said:


> I just got back from a long weekend of riding in the Great Smokey Mountains and the Virginia Creeper trail on my deadeye. I had a great time, but I'm kinda missing having gears. It's kinda sad when your wife can smoke you going down the trail. what derailer/ shifter combos do y'all recommend? gears? Chain length? etc. Something that won't break the bank. I'm pretty good at turning a wrench, but there's so many options that I'm confused. And what about rear rack options? any suggestions besides a seatpost rack? I'm sure I presented quite a few topics for us deadeye aficionados to discuss.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

sbc007 said:


> I just got back from a long weekend of riding in the Great Smokey Mountains and the Virginia Creeper trail on my deadeye. I had a great time, but I'm kinda missing having gears. It's kinda sad when your wife can smoke you going down the trail. what derailer/ shifter combos do y'all recommend? gears? Chain length? etc. Something that won't break the bank. I'm pretty good at turning a wrench, but there's so many options that I'm confused. And what about rear rack options? any suggestions besides a seatpost rack? I'm sure I presented quite a few topics for us deadeye aficionados to discuss.


honestly... regret and frustration can be one of the normal stages of getting in to SS riding and can even pop back up for guy that have been riding SS only for a long time. SS is simply isn't easy, and if you want to be fast on an SS you have to constantly face the mental hurdle of pushing yourself when it already hurts.... but if you persevere you can end up far, far stronger and faster on it than you are right now. However, it is an acquired taste that not everyone likes or has to like

As for geared parts... SRAM X.7 or Shimano SLX is a good place to start. Any new chain should be long enough, in fact you will have to size it down but there is a technique for that (go down to the largest cog/largest ring section). A 1x9 could be a good compromise setup and would be cheaper to setup... don't need to buy a front derailleur, front shifter, or extra chainrings for your crank. Check out the Drivetrain forum for more info on 1x9 setups. Here's my personal suggestion; the only other thing you would need is a cable and housing


----------



## Plinkomatic (Dec 8, 2009)

This is why this site/forum rules.
Thanks Boomn.



boomn said:


> honestly... As for geared parts... SRAM X.7 or Shimano SLX is a good place to start. Any new chain should be long enough Here's my personal suggestion; the only other thing you would need is a cable and housing


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Plinkomatic said:


> This is why this site/forum rules.
> Thanks Boomn.


Yeah,yeah,yeah...this may be the "SS" forum,and technically,yer right. Good thing there ain't rules prohibiting smartalics and whiners,huh?


----------



## sbc007 (Jun 28, 2010)

boomn said:


> honestly... regret and frustration can be one of the normal stages of getting in to SS riding and can even pop back up for guy that have been riding SS only for a long time. SS is simply isn't easy, and if you want to be fast on an SS you have to constantly face the mental hurdle of pushing yourself when it already hurts.... but if you persevere you can end up far, far stronger and faster on it than you are right now. However, it is an acquired taste that not everyone likes or has to like
> 
> As for geared parts... SRAM X.7 or Shimano SLX is a good place to start. Any new chain should be long enough, in fact you will have to size it down but there is a technique for that (go down to the largest cog/largest ring section). A 1x9 could be a good compromise setup and would be cheaper to setup... don't need to buy a front derailleur, front shifter, or extra chainrings for your crank. Check out the Drivetrain forum for more info on 1x9 setups. Here's my personal suggestion; the only other thing you would need is a cable and housing


I agree, SS is an aquired taste. I enjoy its simplicity and the challenge. I can climb hills better than ever since i started riding SS. I guess when I'm feeling lazy is when I miss the gears. I might build up a 1x9 rig this winter just to have something to do.


----------



## cannotaim (Mar 31, 2010)

Whats the biggest chainring size that fits on here? I'm considering a 42 or 45.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

What size is the bottom bracket on this bike?


----------



## cannotaim (Mar 31, 2010)

Adim_X said:


> What size is the bottom bracket on this bike?


On the site it says European.


----------



## bikingchad (Jul 15, 2009)

I've been having an issue with the rear hub on my DE. Anyone else see this on theirs (and fix it)?

*Problem: *I noticed this while laying the bike down for a snack the other day; a weird 'prang' from inside the rear hub. I flipped it over and heard it again. I wondered if an errant ball bearing fell inside the mechanism. No bother, hundreds of miles on it with no problems.

*Diagnosis:* Upon pulling the axle out of the hub, the freewheel "fell out". A flashlight inside the other end pointed out the special nut that screws into the inside of the hub and presses it into the locking collar. I tried every size hex driver around and nothing fit right. 8mm too small, 9mm close but too small, 10mm too big. Couldn't find a match in SAE, either. I fudged it back on best I could and it held for a few hours but I noticed when I got back, flipped the wheel over a few times again, I could hear it bouncing around.

Any suggestions on what to use to fit this odd hex bolt? I'll try and post a pic later when I open it up again.

*And a warning: Yours will probably work its way off, too, if it hasn't already. *


----------



## finny1999 (Aug 11, 2007)

bikingchad said:


> I've been having an issue with the rear hub on my DE. Anyone else see this on theirs (and fix it)?
> 
> *Problem: *I noticed this while laying the bike down for a snack the other day; a weird 'prang' from inside the rear hub. I flipped it over and heard it again. I wondered if an errant ball bearing fell inside the mechanism. No bother, hundreds of miles on it with no problems.
> 
> ...


Same thing happened on my windsor cliff 29.1. I don't know for sure but i'm guessing it's the same wheelset. Tossed the wheel in the junk pile and threw a different one on. For the price of wheelsets it wasn't personally worth my time of trying to fix it.


----------



## bikingchad (Jul 15, 2009)

finny1999 said:


> Same thing happened on my windsor cliff 29.1. I don't know for sure but i'm guessing it's the same wheelset. Tossed the wheel in the junk pile and threw a different one on. For the price of wheelsets it wasn't personally worth my time of trying to fix it.


Really? What 29er wheelset was cost-effective enough for a $300 bike?

Ya, I'm pretty sure they are the same wheels.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

cannotaim said:


> On the site it says European.


Maybe I am a bit dense, but I think European is a style not a size.


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

bikingchad said:


> I've been having an issue with the rear hub on my DE. Anyone else see this on theirs (and fix it)?
> 
> *Problem: *I noticed this while laying the bike down for a snack the other day; a weird 'prang' from inside the rear hub. I flipped it over and heard it again. I wondered if an errant ball bearing fell inside the mechanism. No bother, hundreds of miles on it with no problems.
> 
> ...


I have a socket set with 1/2 mm sizes...weird but I'm guessing it's a 9.5mm?


----------



## cannotaim (Mar 31, 2010)

Adim_X said:


> Maybe I am a bit dense, but I think European is a style not a size.


Then its probably 68mm.


----------



## hydrolaw (Sep 11, 2010)

I had to screw my casette back in recently. Weird seeing the same thing happen with other people.


----------



## cannotaim (Mar 31, 2010)

bikingchad said:


> I've been having an issue with the rear hub on my DE. Anyone else see this on theirs (and fix it)?
> 
> *Problem: *I noticed this while laying the bike down for a snack the other day; a weird 'prang' from inside the rear hub. I flipped it over and heard it again. I wondered if an errant ball bearing fell inside the mechanism. No bother, hundreds of miles on it with no problems.
> 
> ...


Same thing happened to me. Don't know how to fix it.


----------



## Mike Gager (Jul 30, 2010)

interesting. i have what appears to be the same hub on my nashbar SS. it is a joytech hub with alex rims. from what ive read its a 12mm hex that holds the freehub on, does this sound right? might have to pull mine apart and check it out


----------



## sbc007 (Jun 28, 2010)

bikingchad said:


> I've been having an issue with the rear hub on my DE. Anyone else see this on theirs (and fix it)?
> 
> *Problem: *I noticed this while laying the bike down for a snack the other day; a weird 'prang' from inside the rear hub. I flipped it over and heard it again. I wondered if an errant ball bearing fell inside the mechanism. No bother, hundreds of miles on it with no problems.
> 
> ...


yea, I'd like to see a pic of whats going on


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

mine fell off on my deadeye right away. 12mm fixed it.


----------



## sbc007 (Jun 28, 2010)

Speaking of hubs, If anyone hasn't checked out their bearings I suggest you do. Since I've had my DE, I thought it felt a little sluggish. I pulled both wheels off and gave the axles a twist, they were tighter than dick's hat band! After properly adjusting the bearings it made such a big difference.kinda like wearing shoes a half size too small, then putting on properly sized shoes. I just thought I'd throw that out there for anyone who hasn't done this or doesn't know that bikes straight from the factory might need a little more work done to them besides sticking the front wheel and stem on, and hitting the trail.


----------



## bikingchad (Jul 15, 2009)

cannotaim said:


> Same thing happened to me. Don't know how to fix it.


I didn't have a 12mm hex wrench, as suggested on here, but what fit perfectly was a 1/2" socket extender. I dropped a little thread lock on the inner threads and tightened it up with the ratchet driver. Flawless.

I think its been off for quite awhile, in fact, as I noticed immediately it was quieter than I remember.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

Mine is all done, hope to get it out on a good ride soon...bit of rain right now. I was going to decal ii, but I cant decide if I want to or not.


----------



## Self Motivated (Jan 2, 2003)

ilmfat said:


> mine fell off on my deadeye right away. 12mm fixed it.


Another vote. Rattled for awhile, never caused any harm. Took it apart, tightened the 12mm hex bolt and properly adjusted / lubed the bearings (front & rear). All's well.


----------



## cannotaim (Mar 31, 2010)

My 29er fixed gear dirt jumper/fgfs. 42/17 gear ratio. sinz chainring. Velosolo bolt on cog. KMC kool chain. Sepcialized crossroads 700x38c tires. BB7 disc brake in the front. FSA bmx starnut for barspins. Fire eye fire bar. Atomlab trail pimp stem. Oury grips. Hold Fast straps. Slammed seatpost. This thing is a tank.


----------



## Mike Gager (Jul 30, 2010)

can anyone tell me what exactly are the symptoms of a loose freehub?


----------



## the green knight (Aug 29, 2009)

I just ordered my orange 19" DE. i was just wondering what offerings are out there for a 29" nutted disc wheel. I haven't found many in the aftermarket world. Actually the only ones i have found are from BD and are listed on ebay. Also is it possible to use a QR in horizontal dropouts? I thought a QR in horizontal dropouts usually lead to slipage but i could be wrong. I plan on running my DE bone stock for a while but with christmas around the corner i have been considering adding either a more reliable rear wheel or disc to the Christmas list.


----------



## bikingchad (Jul 15, 2009)

Mike Gager said:


> can anyone tell me what exactly are the symptoms of a loose freehub?


I heard it before I felt it; With the wheel on or off the bike, flip it over a few times and if its already off you'll hear the locknut bounce back and forth. Fairly loud. Even if its not off, its almost certainly going to come off. I recommend opening it up and tightening it down with the 12mm just to be sure.


----------



## daveadk (Oct 19, 2010)

i just recently picked one of these up from bikes direct. great bike....ratio sucks on the roads though. coming from riding a fixed gear.... anyways i was looking at all the upgrades people have been doing and have a few questions.

is the bike QR compatible?
and i was looking into getting a SRAM X7 Rear Derailleur? and recommendations on a good strong chain, cassette and shifter? and should i get the md or lg derailluer?
and is it worth putting front suspension fork on it? i have been doing a lot of trail riding on it and am happy with the handling....but soon its mostly just going to be on the road when the snow comes. as a commuter.

if anyone has the time i'd appreciate the help. thanks


----------



## Mike Gager (Jul 30, 2010)

bikingchad said:


> I heard it before I felt it; With the wheel on or off the bike, flip it over a few times and if its already off you'll hear the locknut bounce back and forth. Fairly loud. Even if its not off, its almost certainly going to come off. I recommend opening it up and tightening it down with the 12mm just to be sure.


 i asked because of my other bike actually, i noticed the rear wheel had side to side play at the rim and then noticed play at the cassette/freehub itself. i took it apart and the cone nuts and the (11mm) inner bolt holding the freehub on the hub were all loose. kind of glad i noticed it when i did or it could have been really bad.

going to pull the other bike apart to double check it too since its so easy to do


----------



## floydlippencott (Sep 4, 2010)

daveadk said:


> i just recently picked one of these up from bikes direct. great bike....ratio sucks on the roads though. coming from riding a fixed gear.... anyways i was looking at all the upgrades people have been doing and have a few questions.
> 
> is the bike QR compatible?
> and i was looking into getting a SRAM X7 Rear Derailleur? and recommendations on a good strong chain, cassette and shifter? and should i get the md or lg derailluer?
> ...


See the post at the top of this page , that bike is set up geared . IMHO , for a commuter I would leave the rigid fork on it . Med cage RD works fine , SRAM X7 or Shimano XT level are good values . Your going to need a bolt on Derailluer hanger , available here : http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0oG7nB_z...EXP=1287594239/**http://derailleurhanger.com/ . Good luck .


----------



## daveadk (Oct 19, 2010)

floydlippencott said:


> See the post at the top of this page , that bike is set up geared . IMHO , for a commuter I would leave the rigid fork on it . Med cage RD works fine , SRAM X7 or Shimano XT level are good values . Your going to need a bolt on Derailluer hanger , available here : http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0oG7nB_z...EXP=1287594239/**http://derailleurhanger.com/ . Good luck .


thanks


----------



## jmccrn (Oct 19, 2010)

*help with sizing*

So...

I'm 6'1" with a 33" inseam. BD recommends a 19". What say you good people?

Last SS MTB I owned was a Surly 1x1 many a year ago, and I rode an 18"... and I can't remember if I thought it was cramped or not.

People's experiences?


----------



## the green knight (Aug 29, 2009)

i'm 6'3 with a 34"inseam and i ride the 19. I feel a little cramped on it but at 6'1" you should be fine on it. i think i am just going to put a little bit of a longer stem on it and go from there. For what its worth i had none of the problems listed in this thread. Everything was greased properly, the chain tensioner was not broken and the wheels were spot on true. I did take some time to grind down the D. hanger so it would slide a little easier and i drilled out the whole on the chain tensioner to prevent binding. I am really surprised smooth this bike is on single track. I really was expecting to get beat up but its not bad. It also surprised me how fast it is. I did 15 miles on double-track last night and had no problem keeping up with the geared 26 guys. Shipping was also very quick i had my bike in three days. I live in NC and the bike came from TX.


----------



## RailSpike (Nov 4, 2010)

*Deadeye as a beach bike?*

I'm thinking of picking up one or two of these to replace the rusted out hulks that serve as beach bikes at our coastal NC cottage.

Any opinions as to suitability? I'm thinking I'd need to change the rear cog and/or front chainring to give a higher gear - not many hills on the outer banks! We do a lot of road riding on the coast (I have a BD Le Champion CF LTD that I've been very happy with), but there's nothing like the fun encountered spinning an ultra-simple single speed around the back byways, to the grocery store, to the pier, a friend's house, etc ...

Anybody know how big a front chainring will fit on this bike? Or should I just put a smaller cog on the rear?

Thanks in advance!

Spike


----------



## bikingchad (Jul 15, 2009)

RailSpike said:


> I'm thinking of picking up one or two of these to replace the rusted out hulks that serve as beach bikes at our coastal NC cottage.
> 
> Any opinions as to suitability? I'm thinking I'd need to change the rear cog and/or front chainring to give a higher gear - not many hills on the outer banks! We do a lot of road riding on the coast (I have a BD Le Champion CF LTD that I've been very happy with), but there's nothing like the fun encountered spinning an ultra-simple single speed around the back byways, to the grocery store, to the pier, a friend's house, etc ...
> 
> ...


I think you're right about the gearing not being the best for a beach bike. So have you considered the Outcast from BD?

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/outcast29_08.htm

It's already a taller gear ratio, includes a lower chain ring if you care to change it out, and is aluminum instead of steel. For bounding around on roads, I'd go Outcast.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Any word on whether there will be any changes to the 2011 Deadeyes?

Or any word on whether BD will be offering something completely new as far as SS 29'ers go for 2011? I know earlier in this thread he was asking whether there was interest in maybe bikes a lever or two up from the Deadeye (with disks, maybe front suspension, etc). 

I never did get one this year as I had planned, so now I'm wondering if there will be some new choices for me to look at for next spring.


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

Went for a ride with my brother on Sunday. He got a Specialized DH bike and wanted to hit up some jumps. We found some nice gaps on this mtb trail we frequent. I decided to try it on my Dead Eye. 1st jump was good with me over-shooting the landing.

It was a nice landing one some super hard pack. 2nd time, not so good. Lost control mid way and crashed hard! Got back up right away asking my brother what was wrong with my elbow. He was taking pictures of the jumps.

He said we needed to go to emergency ASAP. It didn't hurt, but I felt my elbow popping. My right ankle was feeling sore too. So he grabbed the bikes and I walked slowly out of the canyon.

My left elbow is broken in 2 places. Right ankle sprained real bad. Never broke a bone before. I was in no pain and calm through out the ordeal. I need to have surgery tomorrow.


----------



## bikesdirect (Nov 7, 2006)

fightnut said:


> Any word on whether there will be any changes to the 2011 Deadeyes?
> 
> Or any word on whether BD will be offering something completely new as far as SS 29'ers go for 2011? I know earlier in this thread he was asking whether there was interest in maybe bikes a lever or two up from the Deadeye (with disks, maybe front suspension, etc).
> 
> I never did get one this year as I had planned, so now I'm wondering if there will be some new choices for me to look at for next spring.


Just landed - new 2011 Bullseye [which is a Deadeye with disc brakes]
Should be photoed and up on site in 7 to 10 days
And they will have a special sale price thru Dec 31

Colors be MATT SLATE, MATT COPPER, and MATT GREEN {copper and green are both very interesting looking} Sizes 15, 17, 19, 21


----------



## bdftw (Nov 13, 2010)

bikesdirect said:


> Just landed - new 2011 Bullseye [which is a Deadeye with disc brakes]
> Should be photoed and up on site in 7 to 10 days
> And they will have a special sale price thru Dec 31
> 
> Colors be MATT SLATE, MATT COPPER, and MATT GREEN {copper and green are both very interesting looking} Sizes 15, 17, 19, 21


What model brakes? Are the hubs any better or sealed this year?

Thanks! I can't wait to order one!


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

jmccrn said:


> So...
> 
> I'm 6'1" with a 33" inseam. BD recommends a 19". What say you good people?
> 
> ...


I'm 6"2 with 34 inseam. I had the Fantom Pro in an XL a couple years back. It was way big for me. So much I hated riding it. Hindsight tells me I should've went with the 19.


----------



## hydrolaw (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm also 6'2", 34" inseam and the bike fits me like a glove. For comparison I ride a 22.5 inch Gary Fisher and a 56cm Japanese road bike. All fit equally well. The 19 inch Dawes is one of my favorite to ride. Despite weighing in at 33 pounds.


----------



## hydrolaw (Sep 11, 2010)

Final version. Switched to a 36 tooth ring. Love the new ratios.


----------



## mappable (Aug 29, 2004)

*replacement chain KMC Z610*

what replacement chain is everyone buying?

the bikes direct specs say that the chain is a KMC Z610.

The KMC site shows a KMC Z610HX 1/2" x 3/32" chain.

I don't see many sites that sell the Z610HX. any suggestions?


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

mijome07 said:


> My left elbow is broken in 2 places. Right ankle sprained real bad. Never broke a bone before. I was in no pain and calm through out the ordeal. I need to have surgery tomorrow.


DAAAAAMN! i broke my wrist a couple months ago. i am getting back on the trail for the first time this weekend, weather permitting.


----------



## TrekKid (Aug 8, 2010)

i was wondering if this fork would fit on the deadeye?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rock-Shox-Dart-...Accessories&hash=item3f04e88440#ht_2458wt_932


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

broncojd78 said:


> DAAAAAMN! i broke my wrist a couple months ago. i am getting back on the trail for the first time this weekend, weather permitting.


Doc said I did a good job for it being my 1st break. I have surgery tomorrow. :thumbsup:


----------



## bryan_d (Mar 16, 2009)

mijome07 said:


> Doc said I did a good job for it being my 1st break. I have surgery tomorrow. :thumbsup:


I just got my pins out before the Fall semester started, with a similar break but only one fracture. I wear pads now. Get well soon.


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

bryan_d said:


> I just got my pins out before the Fall semester started, with a similar break but only one fracture. I wear pads now. Get well soon.


Thanks buddie. :thumbsup:


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

TrekKid said:


> i was wondering if this fork would fit on the deadeye?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Rock-Shox-Dart-...Accessories&hash=item3f04e88440#ht_2458wt_932


i believe it will.


----------



## TrekKid (Aug 8, 2010)

thanks for the reply


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

TrekKid said:


> i was wondering if this fork would fit on the deadeye?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Rock-Shox-Dart-...Accessories&hash=item3f04e88440#ht_2458wt_932


See post 210 on page 5 of this thread for attached pics:



bobothaclown said:


> Got my new Deadeye last week. It is HOT!
> I got a Dart 3 on Ebay for $145 and the disk brakes off my old SS.
> This thing is well set up for the $475 I have in it.
> I will give a ride report when the f%*@ing snow melts!


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

Does anyone who may have upgraded their saddle have the stock Velo unit laying around that they'd be willing to sell? I like it enough that I want one for another bike. If so PM me please.


----------



## justin84 (Sep 28, 2009)

when are the 2011 coming out? i'm itching to buy one..


----------



## daveadk (Oct 19, 2010)

has anyone put a 11 tooth kog on the back? keeping it single speed...


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

bikesdirect said:


> Just landed - new 2011 Bullseye [which is a Deadeye with disc brakes]
> Should be photoed and up on site in 7 to 10 days
> And they will have a special sale price thru Dec 31
> 
> Colors be MATT SLATE, MATT COPPER, and MATT GREEN {copper and green are both very interesting looking} Sizes 15, 17, 19, 21


Do you what day these will be up? Interested in checking it out. Thanks


----------



## coot271 (Sep 15, 2010)

bikesdirect said:


> Just landed - new 2011 Bullseye [which is a Deadeye with disc brakes]
> Should be photoed and up on site in 7 to 10 days
> And they will have a special sale price thru Dec 31
> 
> Colors be MATT SLATE, MATT COPPER, and MATT GREEN {copper and green are both very interesting looking} Sizes 15, 17, 19, 21


OK Mike, it has been three weeks since your message regarding the BULLSEYE.  Stop the teasing and BRING IT!


----------



## smoothsaleens7 (Dec 3, 2010)

*impulsively buy deadeye? wait... possibly bullseye?*

Hey all, new to the forum but read all 17 pages. For some reason every time I searched on google I always ended up back on mtbr :thumbsup:

Have been looking for a new, very inexpensive mountain bike to ride the hell out of. I usually ride diamondback hardtail (possibly response? older version) and my dad rides a full specialized (again, not sure what model. post pics at some point). After reading about the rigid 29er ss, decided this sounds like my kinda bike.

I typically ride French Creek (technical, rocky as hell), Marsh Creek (fast track) and Blue Marsh (everything... including a ski slope :madman: ) All great south-eastern PA trails. I currently ride an Iron Horse Adventure glx hybrid on road 70-90 miles/week, which I haven't been able to find any reviews/ratings/comparisons online for. It is 21", I am about 6' (still growing) with 34'' inseam, and weigh 155 lbs.

I am leaning toward the 19'' frame on the dawes deadeye. Any advice? wait for possible bullseye? sorry for lengthy post. keep 'em shorter in future.


----------



## smoothsaleens7 (Dec 3, 2010)

*forgot to add...*

previous bike.


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> OK Mike, it has been three weeks since your message regarding the BULLSEYE.  Stop the teasing and BRING IT!


Here ya go.


----------



## Mike Gager (Jul 30, 2010)

AlmostQuick said:


> Here ya go.


looks cool


----------



## smoothsaleens7 (Dec 3, 2010)

*Dawes Bullseye*

Just bought the gray one  first foray into the 29er market, but have two friends that are waiting to see how the bike is.

What do you guys think of the discs? definate upgrade to hydros? any input would be appreciated. I'll post as soon as I get it as to condition/box/ and take some pics


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

smoothsaleens7 said:


> What do you guys think of the discs? definate upgrade to hydros?


hahaha... that bike just came out as the "upgrade" to the deadeye. and you're already talking about replacing the disc brakes? you're totally missing the point of this bike...


----------



## smoothsaleens7 (Dec 3, 2010)

I guess the question i meant to ask was does anyone know about the disc brakes? First ride will be marsh creek, hopefully next week. Just hoping the upgrades were worth the extra 30 bucks. At least the rear disk tab will be straight. Thanks for the post AQ.


----------



## coot271 (Sep 15, 2010)

Awwwwwwright!!!!! I Like The Colors.


----------



## coot271 (Sep 15, 2010)

Mike,
Can you advise what sizes the Bullseyes are on the BD website? Is the green 21", gray 19", and the copper(looks orange to me) 17"?? Or, is it 19", 17", and 15" respectively??


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

smoothsaleens7 said:


> I guess the question i meant to ask was does anyone know about the disc brakes? First ride will be marsh creek, hopefully next week. Just hoping the upgrades were worth the extra 30 bucks. At least the rear disk tab will be straight. Thanks for the post AQ.


The BB5's are pretty low end, but still an upgrade from rim brakes (esp. if it's wet out). As far as them being worth the extra $30, yeah I'd say they are, you can't buy a set of them for $30.

Obviously you don't want to go out and spend $250+ on hydros for a bike this cheap, but keep an eye out for sales online, sometimes places like Jenson or Price Point are blowing out hydros at a really low price.

I'm just bummed that they didn't spec a disc specific wheelset (meaning, no machined rim for rim brakes). Just kind of a personal hang up for me, I hate the look of machined rims on anything but road bikes.


----------



## shoeman (Jun 12, 2010)

I ride with BB5's on my Deadeye and have had them on there for the 7 months I've had the bike. They work just fine and I ride the heck out of the bike on all kinds of trails. This is a great upgrade well worth the extra dough. I spent more than $30 on mine.


----------



## KtecR (Dec 7, 2010)

Somebody make this decision easier for me:

Orange Deadeye 
Gray Bullseye

I love the orange but you really can't beat the $30 upgrade for discs (even if they are BB5s) so I'd be settling for the Gray. Ordering ASAP!


----------



## bchrismer (Sep 28, 2010)

KtecR said:


> Somebody make this decision easier for me:
> 
> Orange Deadeye
> Gray Bullseye
> ...


one of each. :thumbsup:

I am digging that new green on the bullseye, however, the orange is my fav.


----------



## KtecR (Dec 7, 2010)

bchrismer said:


> one of each. :thumbsup:
> 
> I am digging that new green on the bullseye, however, the orange is my fav.


Great idea! These bikes are cheap enough to swing that, but I really would just rather have one and modify it a little. I was considering the green too... why couldn't they just make a white or orange bullseye. Of course that would make life too easy though


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

get the bullseye. then you'll be cool and have a less common bike.


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

1 month today since my crash. Stitches taken out yesterday. Had a titanium plate w/ 8 screws permanently installed to hold everything together. Sweet! Not bad for my 1st broken bone(s). :thumbsup:


----------



## smoothsaleens7 (Dec 3, 2010)

*Bullseye sizes*

Also wondering what sizes are posted in the pics. Either way its on its way from texas now so no going back.

Have to agree with bchris though, i have a feeling like the pictures of the green dont do the color justice. don't see many bikes that color. 
Those stitches look nasty mijome, hope they heal soon.

Im starting to wonder the abuse the deadeye and bullseye will be able to take. any ideas? i mean, 3 foot drops and rock gardens do-able? (hardware wise, regardless of rider)


----------



## KtecR (Dec 7, 2010)

Smoothsaleen you ordered the bullseye in green? What size?


----------



## smoothsaleens7 (Dec 3, 2010)

negative. ordered it in the matt black/slate. i am 6', still growing with a 34'' inseam. i went with the 19'' as i prefer to feel a little more stretched out as opposed to cramped. UPS says it will be here on thursday. I will get pictures as soon as it does and post up with size and comfort as well.


----------



## Hedgecore08 (Dec 8, 2010)

Cant wait im gonna order the gray Bullseye!! I got interested into 29er ss at the right time!!


----------



## KtecR (Dec 7, 2010)

19" Gray Bullseye just ordered 

Mods to do this month:
New riser bars (beefier/prettier)
New stem (more size appropriate, beefier, prettier)
Chris King NoThreadset Mango

What do ya'll think?


----------



## smoothsaleens7 (Dec 3, 2010)

*putting together*

Wow. This bike is huge. Got the 19, and I'm 6 ft. I feel **** a small child. Will post pictures. just attempting to adjust front discs, not going too well.


----------



## mzinn23 (Sep 20, 2010)

i just bought the 17 inch orange from bikesdirect.

I am really excited
I will mostly use it for biking to class, but will definitely use it on the endless Boise singletrack. I have a nice Titus, but I just wanted the singlespeed, and this was too good a deal to pass up.

So Stoked!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rbrandow (Oct 14, 2010)

Please to post up pics of the orange (copper?) when it arrives - I'm on the fence between orange and green!


----------



## Mike Gager (Jul 30, 2010)

smoothsaleens7 said:


> Wow. This bike is huge. Got the 19, and I'm 6 ft. I feel **** a small child. Will post pictures. just attempting to adjust front discs, not going too well.


what problems are you having? maybe we can help


----------



## KtecR (Dec 7, 2010)

My plans backfired, i shipped the bike to my parents address thinking i'll be there next saturday and it would get there only a few days before me and didn't want to risk a shipping delay and missing it in my city. Instead it showed up in less than 48 hours TODAY at my parents place lol.

Also, where can i get a complete chris king nothreadset CLASSIC logo that isn't black?? The sotto voce looks lame IMO


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

the fork on the bullseye looks to be disc only. interesting. listed as a "deadeye" with disc brakes i figured it would be LITERALLY that. cool.

also, i am 6' 2" and have a 19. it felt huge at first but really fits me well, now.


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm 5'9 and got a 19 inch Dead Eye. Since I have drops, I have to stretch more for the brake hoods and the drops. I can do so without locking out my elbows. And the stand over is not a problem. I don't have the saddle slammed down. It is even with the stem/bars.










Damn, I wanna ride my bike. :madman:


----------



## dangdang (May 13, 2009)

that looks righteous mijome!


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

dangdang said:


> that looks righteous mijome!


Thanks buddie. You should see me climb. I can climb long steep hills on and off the road like a goat! I'd be better if I got some more Egg Beaters. :thumbsup:


----------



## KtecR (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for putting into perspective with pics of your sweet tricks mijome! I'm 6'1" and all these fools were starting to make me doubt the size I ordered which I thought was going to be on the smaller side.


----------



## cocksmith (Dec 12, 2010)

Can someone tell me what the Rear Spacing is? want to get a rear wheel with a thread on freewheel and was hoping it could use a 120mm SS/Fixed Hub.

Thanks


----------



## KtecR (Dec 7, 2010)

Someone correct me if i'm wrong but i believe its 135mm standard mtb spacing


----------



## cocksmith (Dec 12, 2010)

That's what I assumed, Thanks ! Guess I will just get one and hope the chain line works.


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

KtecR said:


> Thanks for putting into perspective with pics of your sweet tricks mijome! I'm 6'1" and all these fools were starting to make me doubt the size I ordered which I thought was going to be on the smaller side.


No problem bud. I just compared the geometry of my '09 Moto' cyclocross bike (which I sold) to the Dawes and felt the 19 inch would be a better fit than the 17 inch. I'm happy with my decision. I'll be back on my bike as soon as my elbow heals and I fix my bike. It got pretty banged up in the crash. But I got the worst of it. Ha! :lol:


----------



## KtecR (Dec 7, 2010)

Fml, dilemma. Ran into a monocog 29er and am trying to decide whether to go for it, compare the two bikes and swap the better parts to the winner or just ditch that silly idea and stick to the bullseye... either way some lucky bike is getting a classic logo chris king for christmas


----------



## mzinn23 (Sep 20, 2010)

*got mine in today!*

got mine, assembled it, and took it around the block.

I really like it. I ride a nice full suspension, and it is a completely different feel.

it is fast, and responds quickly.

I love it!
the front wheel needs some truing, but it is not really bad at all.


----------



## cannotaim (Mar 31, 2010)

Tacoed my rear a couple days back.


----------



## KtecR (Dec 7, 2010)

Damn I get excited too easily... not to spam but Jenson has the SE stout for $275 right now! Was about to go ahead and buy it and return my still packaged Bullseye but between return shipping the Dawes and upgrading to BB5s on the SE I'd end up spending more money than my original purchase.

On a lighter note: picked up Answer Protaper bars + Oury's + Chris King classic logo nothreadset for the Bullseye


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing more pics of the "copper" Bullseye, it just looks kinda red in the one pic they have.


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

cocksmith said:


> Can someone tell me what the Rear Spacing is? want to get a rear wheel with a thread on freewheel and was hoping it could use a 120mm SS/Fixed Hub.
> 
> Thanks


I used a 120 SS FG hub on the one I had with the addition of some spacers.


----------



## rbrandow (Oct 14, 2010)

After going back and forth between the Windsor Cliff 29.1 (aka 2008 Se Stout, aka 2010 Nashbar SS 29er) and the Bullseye, I ordered a Bullseye today in green. I'll take pics and report on the rear disk tab alignment.


----------



## tstess (Feb 1, 2010)

Glad to see people are still buying the Deadeye and now the Bullseye. I bought a Deadeye almost a year ago and have been abusing it on a regular basis with no problems other than routine maintainence. I put BB7s on immediately and went up to a 22 tooth Surly cog for the mountains here in Pa. Enjoy your bikes. The Bullseyes look pretty sweet.


----------



## justin84 (Sep 28, 2009)

Anyone have pics of the copper slate bullseye?


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

*Questions*



smoothsaleens7 said:


> Wow. This bike is huge. Got the 19, and I'm 6 ft. I feel **** a small child. Will post pictures. just attempting to adjust front discs, not going too well.


Well, how'd the front brake adjust go? Any riding or other impressions? It sure looks like a chain guard on your bike. The pics are of the non-drive side but it seems to be peeking through.

Mine arrives today. I'll throw it together and get back to y'all.


----------



## cj.29er (Feb 17, 2010)

Are any recent deadeye buyers still running into crooked rear disc brake tabs? I just ordered an orange deadeye and it better not have the off-balance tabs.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

cj.29er said:


> Are any recent deadeye buyers still running into crooked rear disc brake tabs? I just ordered an orange deadeye and it better not have the off-balance tabs.


I just got the Bulleye which is the same frame. Only thing I noticed about the rear tabs is the caliper is a little close to the rotor and there is a slight rubbing when the back end flexes. Nothing major but I am going to remove the rear caliper and file the tabs down just a small amount to increase the clearance. I also had a very slightly bent rotor adapter mount bolt out of the box which caused the rotor to rub significantly when I first tightened things up. Fortunately I had a few extras laying around so I took care of if. Perhaps the box was dropped at that corner and put a slight tweak in the bolt, adapter and tab.

Everything else lined up and bolted together perfectly. Front brake tabs were Dead on (haha).


----------



## cj.29er (Feb 17, 2010)

Took me a few hours to get the rear disc brakes right b/c of the crooked tabs. I had to grind down the hardware so that the bolts were shorter so that they wouldn't hit the rotor. I also used a crescent wrench to bend the rear tabs outwards. After that I sanded the crap out of the paint and steel so that they were parallel with the discs. Kind of a pain in the butt but it was also fun and a learning experience. I didn't mind doing a botch job since it's only a $320 bike. However, I need to cover the exposed steel with some sort of enamel or paint so that it does not prematurely rust. Does anyone have any recommendations on what to use?

I installed bb7's and avid speed dial sl levers. I used jagwire cables. I made them a little too long so I will have to go back in later and shorten them up. I also took an old handlebar I had laying around. The last thing I did was throw on some mud guards I bought off of chainlove. The reflectors will be staying on as I will be using this bike to get around town every now and then. Check it out....



















I ordered some redline chain tensioners which will me my last mod for a while. I need to keep this bike cheap since that was the purpose. I have an '10 Epic Comp 29er that I love.... When I upgrade parts on the Epic, I will move the old parts to the Dawes.

Overall though I dig the geometry. It's my 4th 29er, but first ss so it's more of an experiment. I am still surprised at how awesome the BB7's are that I threw on.... very adjustable and easy to dial-in.

BTW - this was my second bikes direct bike. First one was a Windsor Cliff 29r Pro a few years back. Might be my last BD bike though..... I was very unimpressed with the rear disc brake tabs. Also, the rear cones were loose and had to be tightened up. Those were the only negative though b/c everything else was great. Quick delivery. Cheap as H3ll! True wheels. No dents or scratches. That being said, still bitter about the brake tabs..... ppl wrote on this forum for a full year about the tabs being messed up and BD did not fix it with their manufacturer..... who knows though.... Bikes Direct may get my business again.... after all, I do have my eyes on a Titanium Cross bike ;-)


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

cj.29er said:


> Took me a few hours to get the rear disc brakes right b/c of the crooked tabs. I had to grind down the hardware so that the bolts were shorter so that they wouldn't hit the rotor. I also used a crescent wrench to bend the rear tabs outwards. After that I sanded the crap out of the paint and steel so that they were parallel with the discs. Kind of a pain in the butt but it was also fun and a learning experience. I didn't mind doing a botch job since it's only a $320 bike. However, I need to cover the exposed steel with some sort of enamel or paint so that it does not prematurely rust. Does anyone have any recommendations on what to use?


I had some luck with simply placing a soft towel over the tad and bending it out slightly with a crescent wrench. You might try some similarly matched color modeling paint available at a hobby shop to take care of the exposed metal.

Nice Specialized flat bars. I used a similar one myself. Got some mudguards on it as well. This is a great rig for winter conditions. Simple, cheap, durable.

The official Bullseye thread is here: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=677691


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

cj.29er said:


> However, I need to cover the exposed steel with some sort of enamel or paint so that it does not prematurely rust. Does anyone have any recommendations on what to use?


I see you also have the orange bike. I used two light coats of Rustoleum primer followed by two coats of Chevy engine enamel. It's very tough and matched near perfectly.


----------



## MJOHNSON069804 (Jan 18, 2011)

*standover*



mijome07 said:


> I'm 5'9 and got a 19 inch Dead Eye. Since I have drops, I have to stretch more for the brake hoods and the drops. I can do so without locking out my elbows. And the stand over is not a problem. I don't have the saddle slammed down. It is even with the stem/bars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


way to go gettin all possible fun out of ridin. did you splinter the bones or multiple fracture?
going to have a rightious scar.
what is your standover on that 19in frame, im 5'11" and looking at the same size. hopefully with out the stitches,right.
has the damage to your arm made you consider a front suspension fork to soak up some of the abuse your arm will be recieving? your a good example of hangin tough:thumbsup:


----------



## Wrath of Kyle (Jun 12, 2006)

Anyone that replaced their stock fork still have it lying around? I just bought a 21" frame and the bike will be built up into a commuter, so the rigid fork would be ideal.


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

ordered my bullseye last night.... got a email from them today and ups has already picked it up with a scheduled delivery of friday......

i must say... i am very very very impressed with the speed of service so far...... i read this entire 18 page monstrosity before ordering and i feel i made a good choice... $349 shipped is a AWESOME price.... 

i was riding a access 29er running 33/19 gearing and a rockshox dart3 front end with the 190+ spring in the front...... well... wifey poo took this bike from me yesterday on our ride after i foolishly made her ride it for 2 miles......lol.... 

so i think based on what i have read i am gonna LOVE this bike....... i got the orange one with a 21" frame....

will post pics when it gets here..... i can't wait...


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm buying a white one RIGHT NOW!

Here we go.

My first SS MTB and my first 29er all in one go.


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

bikingchad said:


> I heard it before I felt it; With the wheel on or off the bike, flip it over a few times and if its already off you'll hear the locknut bounce back and forth. Fairly loud. Even if its not off, its almost certainly going to come off. I recommend opening it up and tightening it down with the 12mm just to be sure.


You can say i'm pretty new to the bike world as far as working on them myself. I used to have a shop do all of it for me and then figured screw that as i don't even take my car to the shop to get it worked on. I do all work on it myself so why not just go ahead and learn the bike game.

I noticed a few people talking about this loose hub nut problem.

How do I go about fixing this on my bike before i put it together and find out it's loose. I figure if I go ahead and check it and make sure it's tight before I ever ride it... I won't run into the problem in the long run.

Is there an EDU out there you could link me to so you won't have to go thru the trouble of typing it all out?


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

MyName1sMud said:


> You can say i'm pretty new to the bike world as far as working on them myself. I used to have a shop do all of it for me and then figured screw that as i don't even take my car to the shop to get it worked on. I do all work on it myself so why not just go ahead and learn the bike game.
> 
> I noticed a few people talking about this loose hub nut problem.
> 
> ...


actually they will send you a email when you order that links to a helpful video....

and you can always take it to your LBS....


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

paco664 said:


> actually they will send you a email when you order that links to a helpful video....
> 
> and you can always take it to your LBS....


Yeah having my LBS touch it isn't an option. I want to know I built this bike using my owns hands with the help of strangers on the internet. haha

also thinking about building that bike stand that is on instructables.com for cheap..... as i don't have one and I'm sure it would make the process 10x easier.

EDIT**** I'm guessing those were all 2010 models with the hub problem. i'm hoping that isn't a problem on the 2011's.


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

received the Bullseye this afternoon *(friday) and i ordered it monday afternoon....

awesome job getting me my new bike!!! 21" frame... nice!!

it arrived well packed and scratch free..... i have no complaints about either speed or quality of shipping....


















bout 35mins later....


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice bike! I got the Deadeye. Didn't see an option for the Bullseye though i guess i didnt look hard enough?

EDIT*** yup guess I didn't look hard enough. I found it this time and see it doesn't come in white. Only thing different is the disc brakes right?


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

MyName1sMud said:


> Nice bike! I got the Deadeye. Didn't see an option for the Bullseye though i guess i didnt look hard enough?
> 
> EDIT*** yup guess I didn't look hard enough. I found it this time and see it doesn't come in white. Only thing different is the disc brakes right?


yes to my knowledge just the disks.....


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

My shipment was delayed in Memphis yesterday so I didn't get it yet. 

It says it made it out and to my hometown last night and as of 4:15a.m. this morning it's on the truck coming to my house!

God I can't wait to get out of work and build that sucker!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

MyName1sMud said:


> My shipment was delayed in Memphis yesterday so I didn't get it yet.
> 
> It says it made it out and to my hometown last night and as of 4:15a.m. this morning it's on the truck coming to my house!
> 
> God I can't wait to get out of work and build that sucker!


I see you went with the Deadeye, nice choice :thumbsup:


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I see you went with the Deadeye, nice choice :thumbsup:


Thanks again for pointing me in the right direction!


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

ok.... i finally have a gripe about something........ i HATE those NANO 2.1's that came on the bike.... HATE!!!!! hated them even more this afternoon pushing the bike back out the the trail head because my front tire had a split down the sidewall about 2''s long...... 

then i put on a set of kenda nevegals that ran me 80$ for 2... *(i don't guess that was too bad... and i know i coulda got them cheaper but i wanted to ride and i went to the closet bike shop.....)


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

MyName1sMud said:


> Thanks again for pointing me in the right direction!


pics or it didn't happen.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

paco664 said:


> ok.... i finally have a gripe about something........ i HATE those NANO 2.1's that came on the bike.... HATE!!!!! hated them even more this afternoon pushing the bike back out the the trail head because my front tire had a split down the sidewall about 2''s long......


What did you hit? 

I found the Nanos weren't the best for slimy trail grip but they seem to roll okay as a commuter/trail combo tire.

Here's my B-Eye set up commuter style currently as geared -- sorry, I know this is the SS spot.


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

Malibu412 said:


> What did you hit?
> 
> I found the Nanos weren't the best for slimy trail grip but they seem to roll okay as a commuter/trail combo tire.
> 
> Here's my B-Eye set up commuter style currently as geared -- sorry, I know this is the SS spot.


hit?? why.... nothing... nothing at all...









lol... seriously ripped it on a rock....

but i didn't like the nano's from the get go.... i actually got less than 10 miles outta that front tire *(i am guessing i subconsciously was willing something to happen to it because i hated it)......

i felt they would have been good if i was riding commuter as you said with the occasional foray into the wild.... but yesterday i did ~8miles of single track and spun repeatedly on climbs... over roots... on rocks they were ok.... but also i think with the 2.1width they were just too skinny for me.... *(i have 2.3's on the other SS)..

anyway.. moot point now... i have the kenda nevegals in a 2.2 width.... only complaint with them so far is they are HEAVY.... but they have grip and are fat enough to cushion a bit.... i wish i could have found another set of WTB exiwolfs in a 2.3... i really like those tires... but alas... they are on wifey poo's bike....


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

@ paco

Dude, looking at your bike setup in your profile, you got it bad. What do you think of the B-Eye compared to some of the other stuff you have and have ridden? Didn't you also recently pick up a Deception and how does it compare to the Dawes?


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

Malibu412 said:


> @ paco
> 
> Dude, looking at your bike setup in your profile, you got it bad. What do you think of the B-Eye compared to some of the other stuff you have and have ridden? Didn't you also recently pick up a Deception and how does it compare to the Dawes?


lol.... yeah... i like the SS's.... so does my wife....

the access has a much better wheelset on it that i picked up off ebay and a better crankset and is 27 pounds with a suspension fork... but all being said they both feel solid with the Bullseye having the edge as to "solidness"....

the deception was almost immediately turned SS and honestly other than the frame being a tad smaller than i honestly needed it was a very very good bike.... well made frame and tuff as a .25cent steak.... i have the frame stripped and will probably rebuild it with left over parts laying around the house... but for now it is neglected and just kind of sulks and waits in the junk room....

i am very happy with the dawes bullseye... i have not found anything wrong with it *(other than that obviously defective tire ,..... lol..) and i would buy another one in a heartbeat,.....

even the bb5 brakes that people complain about are pretty damn good..... they were a biotch to set... but they stop with authority and i can do a stoppie with little to no effort....


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

Just got done putting mine together.

Can anyone think of anything I might have forgot to do? (i.e. stuff to recheck to make sure I don't kill myself when I go for a ride tomorrow after work) This was my first time to build a bike.

Already rode it around the block once (like 1/4 of a mile) with no problems.

I can already tell it doesnt go fast enough with the gearing it has now..... what other gearing should I try?

Anyway I grabbed some pics... so here they are. Sorry for the size.





































Will grab better pics in the daytime sometime.... I just couldn't wait to share! Thanks again to the guys who pointed me to the Deadeye!

***EDIT*** For pic resize.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

MyName1sMud said:


> Just got done putting mine together.
> 
> Can anyone think of anything I might have forgot to do? (i.e. stuff to recheck to make sure I don't kill myself when I go for a ride tomorrow after work) This was my first time to build a bike.


yeah, re-size your pics. 

Really, check wheels for true and spoke tension. I opened up each bearing set (hubs, headset, bottom bracket) and greased them and reset the pre-load. Of course, make sure the stem is clamped per torque specs and that the axle bolts are tight. These things will keep the bike from falling apart and killing you.

BTW, I found the assembly instructions pretty much worthless so for your first assembly, you did well. :thumbsup:

As to gearing, it comes with an 18 tooth but you could try a 16. Either a local shop or online will get you one. If you have any climbing, I'd try the 18 first, though, and see how it works. Pretty hilly where I ride and I typically go with a 20 tooth.


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

What's the torque specs for the stem? 

How hard is the hub job? Like I said before. This is my first time..... hate to admit it but when I loosened that top bolt for the stem I had no idea the damn thing was going to fall straight out to the ground. My other bike took some elbow grease to make the fork slide out after taking the bolt loose. Luckily my foot and big toe broke the fall of the fork and nothing got scratched or dented...... other than the bruise on the top of my foot and toenail which I'm sure will be black tomorrow. Haha.

Thanks for the help bud!

****EDIT**** I will resize the pictures tomorrow when I get to work.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Mud,

Here's a torque spec chart for most of the fasteners and components

http://www.bike-manual.com/brands/bontrager/om/BT/bontrager.html#torque_specifications.htm

There are lots of good videos on YouTube for bike repair and maintenance tutorials. Just do a search for whatever procedure you are interested in. In this case, repacking bike wheel bearings and setting wheel and headset bearing preload.


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

Malibu412 said:


> Mud,
> 
> Here's a torque spec chart for most of the fasteners and components
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link.

Sounds like I've got a lot of learning to do as I have no idea what you're talking about when you say "headset bearing preload"

Also I tried resizing the pics. It looks like one of them took but the rest are still HUGE. I'm just gonna try and upload them to a different site and see if that fixes it.


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

paco664 said:


> ok.... i finally have a gripe about something........ i HATE those NANO 2.1's that came on the bike.... HATE!!!!! hated them even more this afternoon pushing the bike back out the the trail head because my front tire had a split down the sidewall about 2''s long......
> 
> then i put on a set of kenda nevegals that ran me 80$ for 2... *(i don't guess that was too bad... and i know i coulda got them cheaper but i wanted to ride and i went to the closet bike shop.....)


Yeah I'm not a huge fan of how skinny the tires are either. I haven't had the chance to take them on a trail yet so I can't say how i feel about them there.... but from just looking at the tread i'm guessing i'm not gonna like them very much.

It's muddy in Mississippi.


----------



## Aaron1017 (Jun 1, 2010)

I am 6'0" with a 32 inseam. Debating on 17" or 19". Leaning towards a 17"

I currently ride a 2003 18.5" giant NRS....


----------



## rbrandow (Oct 14, 2010)

The frame geometry is a little more compact than I was expecting. I'm 5'-9" with a similar inseam. The sloping top tube makes standover a complete nonissue in 17", would be in 19" as well, however the (effective) top tube length is shorter than I was anticipating. Given your height, you are probably longer in the upper body than I am. Off the cuff, I would suggest considering the 19", but I'm a relative newbie when it comes to these sorts of things. I'm a pretty compact guy, and I feel like the 17" fits me proper-to-snug. It's not TOO small, but I'm also not 6'.


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

MyName1sMud said:


> Yeah I'm not a huge fan of how skinny the tires are either. I haven't had the chance to take them on a trail yet so I can't say how i feel about them there.... but from just looking at the tread i'm guessing i'm not gonna like them very much.
> 
> It's muddy in Mississippi.


i'm originally from louisiana... yep... we gots mud.... lots a flavors....

here in south florida..... sand.... sugar sand.... like powdered sugar....


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Aaron1017 said:


> I am 6'0" with a 32 inseam. Debating on 17" or 19". Leaning towards a 17"
> 
> I currently ride a 2003 18.5" giant NRS....


You want a 19". I'm 6'3" with a 34" inseam and ride a 22" frame. From working in a shop, most people with similar build to you need the 19" frame for the top tube length. The 17" will feel very cramped and short. My brother is about the same as you 6'1" and 32" inseam and he rides a 19"/20" frame.


----------



## Aaron1017 (Jun 1, 2010)

19" Bullseye ordered in copper color! Figured the Disc brakes are worth the $30 extra! This will be my beater bike for smoother trails. Will eventually toss on a RockShox Tora or something equivalent/cheap.

I don't foresee the tires being too narrow. I currently run 2.00 Hutchinson Pythons and they have PLENTY of grip and rarely washout.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Malibu412 said:


> What did you hit?
> 
> I found the Nanos weren't the best for slimy trail grip but they seem to roll okay as a commuter/trail combo tire.
> 
> Here's my B-Eye set up commuter style currently as geared -- sorry, I know this is the SS spot.


Great picture, it is a preview of what the gray Bullseye that I just ordered today will look like. Using parts from my now defunct Access XCL 9r it will be spec'd as the following
-Origin 8 Space Bar OR
-SRAM X-7 rear derailleur
-SRAM XO 9 speed grip shifter
-Avid Juicy 5 brakes
-WTB SpeedDisc XC/Wheeltech Hub front wheel
-DT X470/Shimano STX (with adapter) rear wheel
-XT 11-34 9 speed cassette
-Truvativ FireX GXP cranks with 32 or 34 tooth chainring
-Shimano HG-73 chain

I already have the Avid BB5's sold to a girlfriend of mine, if anyone is interested in the wheels or crankset let me know with a PM.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

mtnbiker72 said:


> Great picture, it is a preview of what the gray Bullseye that I just ordered today will look like. Using parts from my now defunct Access XCL 9r it will be spec'd as the following
> -Origin 8 Space Bar OR
> -SRAM X-7 rear derailleur
> -SRAM XO 9 speed grip shifter
> ...


Decent build. Welcome to the shillery. PM sent.


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

be a shame to mess up a pretty new bike by putting gears and stuff on it.......



i'm just sayin...


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm with paco.

Just got back from my first 29er SS long ride around my town after work.... I don't think i'll go back to geared for a long while.

Next up... I need to get some disc brakes.

Then probably some new rims/hubs.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

paco664 said:


> be a shame to mess up a pretty new bike by putting gears and stuff on it.......
> 
> i'm just sayin...


I hear ya. When I'm commuting anywhere from 15-20 miles a day, I like the gears. When this baby goes to the dirt, ss. Now, I may have another wheel set that I'll keep loaded with the single cog and commuter tires that'll make the change over even easier and faster.


----------



## johnism (Jan 31, 2007)

bikesdirect said:


> You need new LBSs to visit - LOL
> 
> Chrome-moly has never been bad and is becoming more popular today
> 
> ...


Mike can you tell me what size fork this take and if I wanted to later if it would except a shock fork?


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

johnism said:


> Mike can you tell me what size fork this take and if I wanted to later if it would except a shock fork?


johnism,

Mike may chime in but I'll pass along my experience. Best I can tell, the Deadeye/Bullseye frames are suspension corrected for 80mm travel forks and have a 1 1/8" diameter steer tube. This means they are designed for up to an 80mm fork and will handle fine. I actually have a 100mm fork I have used and did not notice any adverse effect on handling. Here's a pic of the setup and with rear gears also.


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

Y'all already know I'm a new Guy when it comes to SS. ..

so wtf is this? A place to screw in a chain tensioner?


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

MyName1sMud said:


> Y'all already know I'm a new Guy when it comes to SS. ..
> 
> so wtf is this? A place to screw in a chain tensioner?


See photo in post immediately above. The is a hanger for a rear derailer since this style frame does not need a chain tensioner.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

It is called a "chain tug" , you are correct that it is for maintaining chain tension . Frames with horizontal dropouts do in fact sometimes require them .


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> It is called a "chain tug" , you are correct that it is for maintaining chain tension . Frames with horizontal dropouts do in fact sometimes require them .


You're right, he does have the tug nut in the pic also, but I think he understands that device tensions the chain with track ends and was actually curious about the rd hanger. I could be wrong. So actually, it's the tug nut/rear derailer hanger combo assembly.


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh ok! Thanks for the replies. I'm amazed with this bike even more now. Came ready for Discs AND a derailer. awesome. (though I will never change it from SS unless I move somewhere with more hills or a bike lane for getting to work with)

I think i'm about to buy the Avid BB7 G2 160mm

Everything should fit right on without needing any additional parts right?

http://www.blueskycycling.com/view_product.php?pid=1630

Saw those and figured they were too cheap to continue riding rim brakes.

Paco has been helping me out via PM a lot. Props to that guy! I asked him the above question as well in PM but as he's probably still sleeping i figured I would ask you guys. I want to go ahead and order them before noon today so maybe they will ship out today to.


----------



## johnism (Jan 31, 2007)

wait that is the Dawes Deadeye and is that the black or did you strip it and repaint?
Thanks for the input,
John


----------



## johnism (Jan 31, 2007)

Malibu412 said:


> johnism,
> 
> Mike may chime in but I'll pass along my experience. Best I can tell, the Deadeye/Bullseye frames are suspension corrected for 80mm travel forks and have a 1 1/8" diameter steer tube. This means they are designed for up to an 80mm fork and will handle fine. I actually have a 100mm fork I have used and did not notice any adverse effect on handling. Here's a pic of the setup and with rear gears also.


wait that is the Dawes Deadeye and is that the black or did you strip it and repaint?
Thanks for the input,
John
PS. I think this double posted ..sorry


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

@ Mud:

With that kit, you'll be good to go. Just a trim of the housings to fit your bike dimensions and cutting the cables to length once you have everything set up and adjusted. You'll need a housing cutter with hard steel blades to get a clean cut then use something like a mechanics pic to open up and clean the inside of the trimmed housing for smooth cable travel. Measure twice, cut once on all the above.

Decent price on the 7s BTW.


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

Malibu412 said:


> @ Mud:
> 
> With that kit, you'll be good to go. Just a trim of the housings to fit your bike dimensions and cutting the cables to length once you have everything set up and adjusted. You'll need a housing cutter with hard steel blades to get a clean cut then use something like a mechanics pic to open up and clean the inside of the trimmed housing for smooth cable travel. Measure twice, cut once on all the above.
> 
> Decent price on the 7s BTW.


Buying them now! Thanks for the quick reply!

Sounds like this is gonna be a fun job! haha.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

@ johnism:

Stock Bullseye color called gray -- no refinish. It's a matte paint. Deadeyes have a gloss finish.


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

well....... i had a minor issue with the bullseye today.... was having a bit of a squeak in the rear and so we pulled the hub apart and SURPRISE .... no grease... mayyyyyyybe just enough to keep the ballbearings from rusting.... so greased her up and reassembled... rolling smooth... then i put a rockshox dart3 with the 190# + spring in it that i had laying around on the bullseye and took it out for a ~15 mile break in..... the headset kept coming loose and after the 3rd time i retightened it stayed............

so after i left the trails i went to my LBS *(who is a very good friend of mine) and he had a chris king headset laying around so we slapped it into this frame...... wow!! what a difference.....

back to happy.... i really love this bike


----------



## johnism (Jan 31, 2007)

*frame Size? ...now*

Ok thanks for the replies about the fork .

I was totally getting ready to order a 17" and I see the post about guys 5'9" getting 19 ?

I am 5' 10" ( 33 real inseam ) and have a short torso ( I ride a 54 roadie ( 54 T-T w a 90 MM stem ) so what do you guys think for the bike?

Thanks for the input ,
john


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

johnism said:


> Ok thanks for the replies about the fork .
> 
> I was totally getting ready to order a 17" and I see the post about guys 5'9" getting 19 ?
> 
> ...


imho...

a 19'' will be just about perfect.........

imho...


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

if you want some bb7's....... this is a good deal.... w/rotors.........~85 for both.....

http://cgi.ebay.com/Avid-BB7-Mechan...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item4155788a2c


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Frame Weight*

Anyone have the frame weight (or weight of frame + bb and crank)?

I'm sure it is buried in the 20 pages of this thread, but I cant find it.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

@ johnism... I agree with paco. 19" for you. 

@ paco... that is a good deal on 7s but I get a little nervous with international sellers...just me. Also the kit mud got includes levers, cables and housings.

I always open up all bearings on a new bike and add grease before riding too much, both on bikes out of a box and from a local shop. Something about if you want something done right...

Nice catch on the CK set. You now have a headset that retails for as much as the whole bike  

@ jnt... this thing is no light weight. W/o pedals my 21" weighed right at 30#. I'd estimate the frame and crank to be somewhere just north of 10#.


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

Finally got to take it out on a trail....

3 miles in i find this










It's not a shiny brand new bike anymore.










I still haven't opened up my hubs to see about oil. I guess I need to get on that... now time to find a video of how to do it.


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

There is some nice builds here. I've had my Dead Eye for a year now and still going strong. Even after my bad crash. Took me 10 minutes to straighten the stem, brake levers and the rear wheel. I was riding 2 months after my horrible elbow break(s). And to add, it was partially shattered. Sweet!


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

Good to see you're back on the bike.

The picture of your elbow was the first picture in this thread I saw after buying my bike.........

haha


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

MyName1sMud said:


> Good to see you're back on the bike.
> 
> The picture of your elbow was the first picture in this thread I saw after buying my bike.........
> 
> haha


*laughs* Thanks. It was my 1st crash on the 29er. I had some other close calls bombing down hills and what not. It was just a matter of time. Think 'law of averages'. This injury ain't gonna stop me. I plan on riding even more now. I still plan on racing someday too. :thumbsup:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Malibu412 said:


>


Do you need to get a new rear hub to run a multi speed cassette? In other words, is the rear hub SS specific or is it 8-9 (or 10) speed compatible and comes with spacers for a single cog?


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Do you need to get a new rear hub to run a multi speed cassette? In other words, is the rear hub SS specific or is it 8-9 (or 10) speed compatible and comes with spacers for a single cog?


It is not ss specific. Standard freehub body with spacers.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Malibu412 said:


> It is not ss specific. Standard freehub body with spacers.


Thanks. I'm thinking of buying a Bullseye and making it a 1x10..will a 10 speed cassette work or will I need to bump down to a 1x9?


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> ...thinking of buying a Bullseye and making it a 1x10..will a 10 speed cassette work or will I need to bump down to a 1x9?


10sp should work. I don't have anything personally in 10sp but I believe the outer dimensions of a 9sp and 10sp cassette are the same. Just different shifter, rd and chain.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Malibu412 said:


> 10sp should work. I don't have anything personally in 10sp but I believe the outer dimensions of a 9sp and 10sp cassette are the same. Just different shifter, rd and chain.


I've always thought they were different. I could very well be wrong though. I thought there was 7 speed freehub bodies (older), 8-9 speed, 10 speed, and 11 speed for those Campy road bikes. But again, I may be completely wrong. I'll probably just do 9 speed since I know it works and I only ride SS anyways, just trying out the 1x9. The bike could be back to SS within the month :thumbsup:


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

If I keep my need to upgrade this bike up... i'm gonna end up spending more on parts than I did buying the whole bike.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I've always thought they were different. I could very well be wrong though. I thought there was 7 speed freehub bodies (older), 8-9 speed, 10 speed, and 11 speed for those Campy road bikes. But again, I may be completely wrong. I'll probably just do 9 speed since I know it works and I only ride SS anyways, just trying out the 1x9. The bike could be back to SS within the month :thumbsup:


I believe the only differences are the number of cogs and their spacing -- 1 more in the same overall space as 9 cogs on a 9 sp cassette, hence the need for a narrower chain. Otherwise, 10 sp would require a different width of freehub body and as far as I know, this is not the case. I could be wrong cuz as I said, no personal experience yet, only what I've read.


----------



## Aaron1017 (Jun 1, 2010)

Got my Bullseye in today!!! Wheels were very true out of the box. Going to re-grease the hub after the initial ride. Tossing on a Manitou Tower Expert within a month or so.

19" Copper.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

MyName1sMud said:


> If I keep my need to upgrade this bike up... i'm gonna end up spending more on parts than I did buying the whole bike.


 you used the word "need"

Isn't the sickness fun?


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Aaron1017 said:


> Got my Bullseye in today!!! Wheels were very true out of the box. Going to re-grease the hub after the initial ride. Tossing on a Manitou Tower Expert within a month or so.
> 
> 19" Copper.


Nice :thumbsup: Like the Copper. I might have picked that one had it not looked glossy orange on the website. Oh well, prolly gonna custom respray anyway.

Have a blast!


----------



## Aaron1017 (Jun 1, 2010)

I am going to paint it florescent hot pink after some scratches!


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

parts? try wheels. azonic outlaws. pretty good. but i expected them to be fantsastic outta the box. i guess i still need to learn to turn a spoke wrench.


----------



## Aaron1017 (Jun 1, 2010)

Can someone tell me the size cup/cone wrench I need to pick up to dissemble the rear hub? My bike is at home and the bike shop is down the road from work!

I assume its a 13mm or 15mm...


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

@ Aaron -- here is the e-mail I got back from bikes direct when I sent them your (and mine) question yesterday.



> Hi Jason,
> 
> I'm pretty sure the Deadeye hubs use a 17mm wrench on the locknut and a 15mm cone wrench on the cone.
> 
> ...


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

Anyone good at photoshop? I would like to see what a niner fork looks like on a Deadeye. 

Fork costs more than the bike. :lol:


----------



## Largegiant04 (Oct 4, 2005)

After watching this thread for sometime I just placed an order for the Bullseye in grey! cant wait for it to arrive!


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

MyName1sMud said:


> Fork costs more than the bike. :lol:


That and a light/strong set of wheels, lighter tires, a crankset, and lighter bars and stem and you can easily spend 4-5 times the original price of the whole bike. Might net you 3-4 lbs. in weight savings and give you stronger components. Then, use the better stuff onr the next frame build. Wait....something's wrong with this picture :skep:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Anyone know if you can run 2.35 wide (or wider) tires on the bullseye?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Anyone know if you can run 2.35 wide (or wider) tires on the bullseye?


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Anyone know if you can run 2.35 wide (or wider) tires on the bullseye?


A 2.2 Nev is a pretty tight fit on the rear. The way the chain stays are contoured near the bb does not allow for a lot wider stuff.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Damn, I'm really thinking of getting a bullseye and going 1x9 and like fat tires. Also, I've heard that this will work from some and it will not work from others. Can I run 700x35-40ish cyclocross tires on a 29" rim? I've seen it done but heard that it depends on the rims and tires you use.


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

i am running 2.3 WTB exiwolfs with no problem....


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Can I run 700x35-40ish cyclocross tires on a 29" rim? I've seen it done but heard that it depends on the rims and tires you use.


I am going to be investigating this later in the summer before cross season begins and if it works, try a similar combo in beginner class.


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

EDIT************ dumb post:madman:


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Damn, I'm really thinking of getting a bullseye and going 1x9 and like fat tires. Also, I've heard that this will work from some and it will not work from others. Can I run 700x35-40ish cyclocross tires on a 29" rim? I've seen it done but heard that it depends on the rims and tires you use.


Shouldn't be a problem unless your rims are really wide (as in 30mm or wider), which these aren't (nor are most rims). I'm running 40c cross tires (smaller than 40c in real life of course ) on 24mm "29er" XC rims and it works great for a wide mix of road, gravel and trail:thumbsup:


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

Malibu412 said:


> A 2.2 Nev is a pretty tight fit on the rear. The way the chain stays are contoured near the bb does not allow for a lot wider stuff.


Since yours is geared I'm assuming you have the wheel all the way forward in the dropouts, right? Many SS frames have better tire clearance with the wheel moved back from that position, and the pictures on the BD website with the axle about halfway back seem to reflect this. I can see what you're saying about the chain stays bending in, but it looks like this happens forward of where the wheel would usually sit for SS use at least. In that case you can increase the tire clearance by using the stock chaintugs or something like the Surly Monkey Nuts spacers to run the wheel further back


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

Any of yall ride with bashguards?

Which one did yall go with?

looking at the BBG


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

MyName1sMud said:


> Any of yall ride with bashguards?
> 
> Which one did yall go with?
> 
> looking at the BBG


nope... thought about one once... but never bought it....

you are just a modding that thing up aint ya?


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

boomn said:


> Since yours is geared I'm assuming you have the wheel all the way forward in the dropouts, right?


No, the tire is actually in about the same position as it is with the ss setup. The tire clearance contouring in the chain stays offers a little more room with the wheel rearward. Still not a real wide design.


----------



## Aaron1017 (Jun 1, 2010)

Rode the bike last evening. I love it! 
First time riding a rigid bike and the steering is soooooo precise. Only a few times I wished I had a suspension fork.
The WTB Nanos gripped more than expected and had a predictable slide at edge of traction.


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

Aaron1017 said:


> Rode the bike last evening. I love it!
> First time riding a rigid bike and the steering is soooooo precise. Only a few times I wished I had a suspension fork.
> The WTB Nanos gripped more than expected and had a predictable slide at edge of traction.


get some bigger tires and run them tubeless and you will love that rigid even more....


----------



## Aaron1017 (Jun 1, 2010)

paco664 said:


> get some bigger tires and run them tubeless and you will love that rigid even more....


Still going to toss on a front fork within a few weeks....


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

Aaron1017 said:


> Still going to toss on a front fork within a few weeks....


 i put the rockshox dart3 with the heavy spring... not expensive and works great.....

about 95$ from bikewagon....

spring was 20ish....


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

paco664 said:


> get some bigger tires and run them tubeless and you will love that rigid even more....


great.... one more thing to add to my list now

thanks a lot

:lol:


----------



## Aaron1017 (Jun 1, 2010)

Imma go with a Manitou Tower Expert. Getting an excellent deal on one.


----------



## dobeltiger (Feb 24, 2011)

MyName1sMud said:


> Y'all already know I'm a new Guy when it comes to SS. ..
> 
> so wtf is this? A place to screw in a chain tensioner?


heyy. its called spanner.
and you dont need a chain tensioner because it have a horizontal dropout


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

It's a chain tug that doubles as a derailleur hanger, or the other way around. Either way, it gets the job done. I had 2 Redline chain tugs, but ended up selling them. I may buy another pair.


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

just be glad yours is still in one piece. i just looked at mine and it committed suicide, jumped off, and was thrown away.


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

broncojd78 said:


> just be glad yours is still in one piece. i just looked at mine and it committed suicide, jumped off, and was thrown away.


took it off tonight to add a rotor on to the wheel.

Got the rotors on and calipers mounted. Now just have to add the cable after work tomorrow and i will be back on and hoping i don't go on the buying spree of **** i wanna buy for the bike. haha

just leave it be.......

or maybe buy some clipless pedals......


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

MyName1sMud... said:


> or maybe buy some clipless pedals......


^^^^ this


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

Malibu412 said:


> ^^^^ this


How about these

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/SH267B00-Sixsixone+Flight+Spd+Shoe+11.aspx

To go with these

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/PE703A08-Shimano+Pd-M540+Pedal.aspx

***Edit**** well... looks like those shoes aren't in stock.

better yet... link me to your combo and I might buy


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

Check out Price Point here.


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

mijome07 said:


> Check out Price Point here.


Might go with these.....

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/21...Razor-MTN-Shoe-2011-w_Egg-Beater-SC-Pedal.htm

Or these....

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/21...vic-Alpine-MTN-Shoe-2011-w_Candy-C-Pedals.htm


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

MyName1sMud said:


> Might go with these.....
> 
> http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/21...Razor-MTN-Shoe-2011-w_Egg-Beater-SC-Pedal.htm
> 
> ...


Go with the Egg Beaters combo. I have heard better things about durability with EBs.


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

Malibu412 said:


> Go with the Egg Beaters combo. I have heard better things about durability with EBs.


About to buy them.. I'm hoping sizing with the shoes are accurate though. I know the Shimano shoes are a size down from your normal size.

Will I need to buy anything else to go with them? Seems to me being they come with the pedals they should be good to go.

I've got a week long vacation trip to Naples, FL coming up the week of March 7th-11th for my sisters wedding so I figured I better hurry up and get everything I need for them before I show up in FL for some riding.

***EDIT*** pedals and shoes bought....



> Thank You for your order Jason. We have received your order and will do our best to ship it out to you within one business day.


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

MyName1sMud said:


> About to buy them.. I'm hoping sizing with the shoes are accurate though. I know the Shimano shoes are a size down from your normal size.
> 
> Will I need to buy anything else to go with them? Seems to me being they come with the pedals they should be good to go.
> 
> I've got a week long vacation trip to Naples, FL coming up the week of March 7th-11th for my sisters wedding so I figured I better hurry up and get everything I need for them before I show up in FL for some riding.


You'll get the shoes, pedals and cleats. That's all you need. I use Pearl Izumi MTB shoes. My 1st clipless pedals were Egg Beaters. They were awesome. Especially when the cleats 'break-in'. I ended up selling them with my 'cross bike. Need to get some more.


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

MyName1sMud said:


> About to buy them.. I'm hoping sizing with the shoes are accurate though. I know the Shimano shoes are a size down from your normal size.
> 
> Will I need to buy anything else to go with them? Seems to me being they come with the pedals they should be good to go.
> 
> ...


 you are soooooo addicted....


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

paco664 said:


> you are soooooo addicted....


I feel partially responsible. :nonod: I suggested the bike to him in another forum/thread.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

And now I'm planning on buying one some day. . .


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

mijome07 said:


> You'll get the shoes, pedals and cleats. That's all you need. I use Pearl Izumi MTB shoes. My 1st clipless pedals were Egg Beaters. They were awesome. Especially when the cleats 'break-in'. I ended up selling them with my 'cross bike. Need to get some more.


Awesome! Thanks for telling me about pricepoint before i dropped twice that amount of money



paco664 said:


> you are soooooo addicted....


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:



sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I feel partially responsible. :nonod: I suggested the bike to him in another forum/thread.


 You bastard! do you know how much money you've cost me?

Thanks for pointing me in the right direction bud!


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

EDIT*** Double post due to stupid phone loading the reply window.


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

If the shoes have a stiff sole, I'd go with the Egg Beaters. I've bought a lot from Price Point. They have great customer service and fast shipping. If I placed an order early enough, I'd get it the next day. Then again, I'm about 70 miles away.


----------



## johnism (Jan 31, 2007)

where is every one getting these bikes in the other colors .. cpoper , grey ( I thought it was offered in wht , blk , Bright orange only )and are these complete bikes ?


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

@ johnism...

There are two Dawes models in this thread, the Deadeye and Bullseye. The DE comes in glossy white, black and orange. The Bullseye comes in matte green, copper and gray. Yes, complete. Check the bikesdirect.com site closely.


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

johnism said:


> where is every one getting these bikes in the other colors .. cpoper , grey ( I thought it was offered in wht , blk , Bright orange only )and are these complete bikes ?


yes complete and completely worth the money!


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

paco664 said:


> yes complete and completely worth the money!


yes they are!

for $319 SHIPPED you can't beat it..........


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

MyName1sMud said:


> yes they are!
> 
> for $319 SHIPPED you can't beat it..........


349$ shipped for the bullseye....


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

paco664 said:


> 349$ shipped for the bullseye....


Just got mine, the welds are craptacular but otherwise it looks solid...I'm actually planning on a 1 x 9 for it but the singlespeed option will always be there.
:thumbsup:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

mtnbiker72 said:


> I'm actually planning on a 1 x 9 for it :thumbsup:


I'm gonna do that too


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

Well.....

Finally got the disc brakes working pretty decent.... 

I had hell with the front one. I couldn't for the life of me figure out why it was rubbing.

Did everything exactly how I did the rear which is fine and works great.


----------



## Aaron1017 (Jun 1, 2010)

Ordered a 2011 Manitou Tower Pro 100mm fork this morning for mine!


----------



## kmancrx (Nov 15, 2009)

I have read this entire thread and I am looking forward to purchasing one of these. Only problem now is that cash.


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

kmancrx said:


> I have read this entire thread and I am looking forward to purchasing one of these. Only problem now is that cash.


One of the best $300-$350 bike purchases you can make.:thumbsup:


----------



## Aaron1017 (Jun 1, 2010)

2011 Manitou Tower Pro. Its a damn nice fork for the money. Reverse arch takes some getting used to looking at.

Shiny fork finish clashes with bikes matte finish. Doesnt matter because I will eventually paint the frame florescent pink!


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

Aaron1017 said:


> 2011 Manitou Tower Pro. Its a damn nice fork for the money. Reverse arch takes some getting used to looking at.
> 
> Shiny fork finish clashes with bikes matte finish. Doesnt matter because I will eventually paint the frame florescent pink!


i think it looks awesome....

florescent pink oughta stand out a bit....lol...


----------



## Aaron1017 (Jun 1, 2010)

Assessments on SS 29er after a few rides:
1. Stock 180mm is too big and locks up way too easy. Put on a 160mm right when I got home. Much better!
2. First ride with Manitou Tower Pro, GREAT fork. Very plush with good adjustably and NO stiction whatsoever. Might like it more than my Reba!
3. 32/17 is a good combo at the moment for local trails. 32/16 is a tad too tough in a few places, especially Alafia. Would be curious to try a 33/17 combo.
4. Front chainring isnt very round. Friend giving me a free chainring this week.


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

Aaron1017 said:


> Assessments on SS 29er after a few rides:
> 1. Stock 180mm is too big and locks up way too easy. Put on a 160mm right when I got home. Much better!
> 2. First ride with Manitou Tower Pro, GREAT fork. Very plush with good adjustably and NO stiction whatsoever. Might like it more than my Reba!
> 3. 32/17 is a good combo at the moment for local trails. 32/16 is a tad too tough in a few places, especially Alafia. Would be curious to try a 33/17 combo.
> 4. Front chainring isnt very round. Friend giving me a free chainring this week.


dude... bring it over here on the east side of the state and we will tear up markham park and oleta....

or i'll have to look you up next time we are at boyette or alafia...


----------



## rwh0620 (Feb 25, 2010)

hey guys... was wondering about sizing. 5'9", 30" inseam.
from what i can gather from previous posts, i should be looking at the 17", correct?


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

Brought my bike down to Naples... so far i've had fun riding that sucker around though the traffic is making me nervous. Threw back on the platform pedals as old people kept turning in front of me and the clipess was making me shake trying to unclip while at a dead stop to avoid hitting/getting hit by the cars.

Paco I can't make it over to the trail you PMed me about. Got a wedding dinner here tonight.


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

MyName1sMud said:


> Brought my bike down to Naples... so far i've had fun riding that sucker around though the traffic is making me nervous. Threw back on the platform pedals as old people kept turning in front of me and the clipess was making me shake trying to unclip while at a dead stop to avoid hitting/getting hit by the cars.
> 
> Paco I can't make it over to the trail you PMed me about. Got a wedding dinner here tonight.


its about a hour ride from naples.....

if you can hit me up tomorrow ~noonish and i can ride a bit......

went to oleta today with my wife and we had to leave early ... yesterday my brother fell on a trail there and pooched his knee again and she was being overly cautious which means she was falling every 200 feet or so.......couldn't keep her mind on the task at hand and so we scrammed after 6 miles or so....

i need to get a good ride in tomorrow.... this week has been chit......

bright side is MY bullseye now has a chris king headset... my bontrager wheelset installed... i will slowly/surely be putting on other goodies as i locate them around the house here.... i know there is a light crankset somewhere around here... would love to see this bike under 30 pounds.....

but still loving it...


----------



## kmancrx (Nov 15, 2009)

For those who purchased the bullseye, any problems with the rear brake tabs lining up?


----------



## rbrandow (Oct 14, 2010)

kmancrx said:


> For those who purchased the bullseye, any problems with the rear brake tabs lining up?


Not in my case, no.


----------



## kmancrx (Nov 15, 2009)

rbrandow said:


> Not in my case, no.


Great thanks.


----------



## Snoox (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey guys, I want to start biking again and haven't ridden since I was a kid. I'm trying to decide between getting the Bullseye and the GT Peace 9er from Nashbar since they're priced similarly. Just wanted to know which bike would be better for the money.


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

kmancrx said:


> For those who purchased the bullseye, any problems with the rear brake tabs lining up?


mine were in great shape....

read somewhere where someones was not lined up......... but a relatively easy fix......


----------



## safetyfifth (Jan 2, 2010)

Just ordered a black 21" dead eye. Will post back with pics and what I think of the bike when it comes in!! I'm thinking it'll be here wed/thurs, I don't live far from their shipping warehouse.


----------



## scrap15 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Lighten the load...?*

I absolutely love my Dawes Deadeye, with one exception: the weight. At 29lbs the bike is a tad heavy for this class. But that is what you would expect at this price point. I was thinking of spending about $50-$100 to try and lighten up the bike. I was thinking of changing out the handlebars, stem, seat post, and pedals. Anyone ever tried something like this? And then recorded the new weight of your Bullseye/Deadeye? I know you can get some nice affordable parts on jensenusa.com. You can probably get each of these parts for under $20 each and spend under $100 easy. Thanks!! I'll post pics when its complete.


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

scrap15 said:


> I absolutely love my Dawes Deadeye, with one exception: the weight. At 29lbs the bike is a tad heavy for this class. But that is what you would expect at this price point. I was thinking of spending about $50-$100 to try and lighten up the bike. I was thinking of changing out the handlebars, stem, seat post, and pedals. Anyone ever tried something like this? And then recorded the new weight of your Bullseye/Deadeye? I know you can get some nice affordable parts on jensenusa.com. You can probably get each of these parts for under $20 each and spend under $100 easy. Thanks!! I'll post pics when its complete.


weighed mine today... 21'' orange and it weighed 33lbs4oz on a park tool scale before....

changed out the BB and cranks to a bontrager with isis i had laying around.... 32lbs 5oz after the change....

then i removed the underseat bag i had on it which dropped it to 31lbs 3oz.....

after i got home i changed the seat post out to a titec 27.2 i had laying around which is noticeably lighter than the stock one.... i have a roadie seat on there which is on its 5th bicycle.... i would bet it is now under 31....

please note that i also have a bontrager mustang wheel set on it that is being run tubeless with WTB exiwolf tires..... i weighed the front wheel/tire today at 5lbs exactly....

gonna find another stem/bar combo *(got one somewhere around here) and probably drop another pound easy....

i know if i could find a good deal on a light wheelset and a liberal application of carbon fiber i can EASILY make this thing in the 26-27 pound range....

but i can honestly say i am pretty happy with it as is and don't wanna drop the extra cash....


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

scrap15 said:


> I was thinking of spending about $50-$100 to try and lighten up the bike. I was thinking of changing out the handlebars, stem, seat post, and pedals.


You could spend the amount of your entire $50-$100 budget on each item you list and perhaps lighten the bike up a pound, maybe. Wheels, tires, cogs, and a light crankset are where it's at for getting this bike lighter. Then you're talking more in the range of $700-$1000 to do anything significant such as 3 - 4 lbs.

Glad you're enjoying the bike. Diggin' mine -- all 33 lbs of her.


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

Malibu412 said:


> You could spend the amount of your entire $50-$100 budget on each item you list and perhaps lighten the bike up a pound, maybe. Wheels, tires, cogs, and a light crankset are where it's at for getting this bike lighter. Then you're talking more in the range of $700-$1000 to do anything significant such as 3 - 4 lbs.
> 
> Glad you're enjoying the bike. Diggin' mine -- all 33 lbs of her.


negative on that 700-1000$ price range.....

you ever heard of buying stuff used??? i got my wheelset 2 frames ago for 170shipped......

the lighter crankset was 15$ W/BB....

the stem/bars will cost NO MORE than 20$......

i am at 30-31lbs right now with less than 200$


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

I need to look into tubeless.... I've always wanted to do that.

Now I just need to fix my hub/axle.

I took it apart to grease the bearings and now can't get the damn thing back on the right. It wobbles from side to side if I don't tighten it down enough... but if I tighten it down too much the tire doesn't roll.


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

MyName1sMud said:


> I need to look into tubeless.... I've always wanted to do that.


i found a big bottle of bell's equivalent to slime at target on clearance and bought that. i have put a good amount of that in both tubes and haven't had a flat since (knock on wood)



MyName1sMud said:


> Now I just need to fix my hub/axle.
> 
> I took it apart to grease the bearings and now can't get the damn thing back on the right. It wobbles from side to side if I don't tighten it down enough... but if I tighten it down too much the tire doesn't roll.


user error? i recently regreased my hubs. there was barely any grease in there at all. i was able to get it back together, though.

but seriously, if you're new to it or having trouble, try checking out the links below. perhaps they'll help?

http://bicycletutor.com/overhaul-wheel-bearings/

http://www.parktool.com/blog/repair-help/hub-overhaul-and-adjustment


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

paco664 said:


> negative on that 700-1000$ price range.....
> 
> you ever heard of buying stuff used???


No! Seriously??? So you're telling us that for about $200 per the prices you listed, you have shaved about a pound, maybe 2 off the weight of your Dawes???

I rest my case. In case you haven't noticed, even at pre-owned prices, unless someone is basically giving stuff away, the cost of shaving the next 2-3 lbs ramps up exponentially. Even used: strong, light, cheap -- pick two.


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

broncojd78 said:


> *user error? * i recently regreased my hubs. there was barely any grease in there at all. i was able to get it back together, though.
> 
> but seriously, if you're new to it or having trouble, try checking out the links below. perhaps they'll help?
> 
> ...


Don't know why you put in user error? I'm pretty sure we all know it's user error.

Thanks for the links.... I already bought the book Zinn and the Art of Mountain Bike repair book from amazon... just waiting on that to come in and was going to re try.


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

Malibu412 said:


> No! Seriously??? So you're telling us that for about $200 per the prices you listed, you have shaved about a pound, maybe 2 off the weight of your Dawes???
> 
> I rest my case. In case you haven't noticed, even at pre-owned prices, unless someone is basically giving stuff away, the cost of shaving the next 2-3 lbs ramps up exponentially. Even used: strong, light, cheap -- pick two.


no...... i am telling you for that $200 i have dropped the weight of my bike almost 4 pounds...

the bike weighs 34+ for the 21'' frame....

i put the new wheelset and it was 33lbs 4oz...

then the crankset and removing that bag brought it to 31 lbs 3 oz....

found a titec seat post at the house hiding in a corner and the bike is under 31 now... don't have a exact at this moment......

ALSO i neglected to tell you that this weight is WITH a rockshox dart3 suspension fork.....

if i had a carbon fork on there now i would probably be in the 26-27 range.... IF i put my other rigid fork i have on there it would easily be 28-29......

BTW i really feel like i haven't spent anything other than the $15 for the crankset because i already had these parts laying around the house.....

i know this bike will never be a feather ... but i know for a very few bucks on used parts i can drop another pound or 2 off this pig.... no sweat.... *(CF bars and a lighter stem... CF seatpost..... lighter seat.....)


----------



## Aaron1017 (Jun 1, 2010)

NEON PINK! Its so much more vibrant in person.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

^----ohhhhhhhhhh.... pretty in pink....


----------



## safetyfifth (Jan 2, 2010)

Hopefully those pics show up, rode the bike just around my parking lot. I can tell this thing is going to beat me to death on the rocky trails around here, but I'm looking forward to really riding the bike this weekend.

Weighted my XL bike fully setup with a set of eggbeaters off my epic and it came in at 30 lbs even. Quite heavy, but what can ya expect for a bike this cheap?


----------



## scrap15 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Wow!*

How did you paint that bike? Did you powder-coat it? Or did you remove the existing paint and prime/paint yourself? Looks nice, though pink is not my color. 
Nice work!


----------



## Aaron1017 (Jun 1, 2010)

scrap15 said:


> How did you paint that bike? Did you powder-coat it? Or did you remove the existing paint and prime/paint yourself? Looks nice, though pink is not my color.
> Nice work!


Got it powdercoated.


----------



## druranium (Apr 6, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a replacement rear hub for the 'bullseye' version of this bike (discs). It is wobbly/noisy/skips and I'd just like to get a whole new rear wheel/hub/cog.

I was looking at these:
http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/HU408B05-Surly+New+Disc+1-Speed+Rear+Hub.aspx

but I was told it might not be the proper width because it takes the screw-on type freewheels. ?

All in all I love the bike and its really fun to ride. I knew it would have some crap components because it's so cheap but I still think it's pretty good for the price.


----------



## bigdhusker (Mar 3, 2011)

I just finished building a Dawes Bullseye. I put a SR 100mm suspension fork that I had laying around in and put a 115 Easton stem in to accommodate my long torso. It took me about 30-45 mins to get the brakes adjusted, but they have tremendous stopping power. So far, I have no complaints and I am happy with the bike considering its price point. Took it for its first ride last night, and I love the simplicity of the single speed. This takes me back to my BMX days as a child!!


----------



## Aaron1017 (Jun 1, 2010)

I found the 180mm on the rear to be TOO much power. I downgraded to a 160mm I had lying around the garage. MUCH BETTER. It was impossible to feather the rear brake to scrub some speed on downhills.

Still not used to mechanical brakes coming from my Formula K24 OROs on my other bike.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

bigdhusker said:


> I just finished building a Dawes Bullseye. I put a SR 100mm suspension fork that I had laying around in and put a 115 Easton stem in to accommodate my long torso. It took me about 30-45 mins to get the brakes adjusted, but they have tremendous stopping power. So far, I have no complaints and I am happy with the bike considering its price point. Took it for its first ride last night, and I love the simplicity of the single speed. This takes me back to my BMX days as a child!!


Good looking B-Eye :thumbsup:


----------



## safetyfifth (Jan 2, 2010)

What kind of a cassette tool do I use on this thing? Can somebody shoot me a link off pricepoint? I'm about to place a order but not sure what I need. I'm looking to mess with the gear ratios.

Thanks


----------



## Aaron1017 (Jun 1, 2010)

safetyfifth said:


> What kind of a cassette tool do I use on this thing? Can somebody shoot me a link off pricepoint? I'm about to place a order but not sure what I need. I'm looking to mess with the gear ratios.
> 
> Thanks


Lockring Remover:
http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/13.../Park-FR-5G-Cassette-Remover-w_-Guide-Pin.htm

Chain Whip:
http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/14...-Torx-ST-501A-Chain-Whip/Sprocket-Remover.htm


----------



## safetyfifth (Jan 2, 2010)

Aaron1017 said:


> Lockring Remover:
> http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/13.../Park-FR-5G-Cassette-Remover-w_-Guide-Pin.htm
> 
> Chain Whip:
> http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/14...-Torx-ST-501A-Chain-Whip/Sprocket-Remover.htm


Thanks very much, adding those to my order.

Will these cogs work??

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/16...s-664-Single-Speed-Parts/Gusset-Steel-Cog.htm


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

@ safety:

I would get this cassette removal tool. This way, you don't have to remove the solid axle to change gears like you do with the pinned tool.

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/21...42-Tools/Park-Tool-FR-5C-Lockring-Remover.htm


----------



## safetyfifth (Jan 2, 2010)

Malibu412 said:


> @ safety:
> 
> I would get this cassette removal tool. This way, you don't have to remove the solid axle to change gears like you do with the pinned tool.
> 
> http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/21...42-Tools/Park-Tool-FR-5C-Lockring-Remover.htm


Thanks a ton Malibu. That didn't even cross my mind, but having to take the axle out would be a real pain each time.


----------



## safetyfifth (Jan 2, 2010)

What about these cogs?? Will they work?

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/16...s-664-Single-Speed-Parts/Gusset-Steel-Cog.htm

Also, I've read this whole thread and saw this question come up a few times, but never found the answer. What is the widest tire that this bike can run?

(sorry for all the stupid questions, not new to mtbing or wrenching, just a total newb when it comes to the whole SS thing)

The help is much appreciated.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

safetyfifth said:


> What about these cogs?? Will they work?


They should work fine. I did find that with a 20t I bought (don't remember the brand), it would bind with the stock 8sp chain and try to suck it a bit due to the less ramped design, so I cut a 9 speed multi-gear chain to ss length and it is smooth. The stock chain works fine for the stock 18t gear.

Re: tire width -- I put a Nev 2.2 on the rear and it was comfortably tight at the chain stays. The Nev is a pretty wide 2.2. The reason I don't keep it on is the high rolling resistance. I have a 2.0 Specialized Captain there now and it offers decent grip for conditions here in the NW while being a decent roller.


----------



## safetyfifth (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm having a real tough time keeping this damn back wheel true, seems like after everyride I have to take the wheel off and retrue it. Rode all day Saturday and my riding buddy noticed the back wheel was way out of true when he was riding behind me. Trued it up later that night, rode for a couple hours today and the freaking thing is out again. 

Cheap ass wheels


----------



## Aaron1017 (Jun 1, 2010)

I just got a pinch flat today and my wheels are perfectly true still. True right out of the box. Tight even spoke tension still.

Maybe have a LBS work it over?

The rim "tape" on my rear wheel didnt have any adhesive on it whatsoever. I glued it on to make the next tube change easier. 

P.S. I hate tubes... used to tubeless on other bike!


----------



## Aaron1017 (Jun 1, 2010)

safetyfifth said:


> Thanks a ton Malibu. That didn't even cross my mind, but having to take the axle out would be a real pain each time.


DOH!!! Didn't even think of the axle thing! Yeah, the one in my bag doesnt have the pin.:thumbsup:


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

what about quick release skewers? i was thinking i might want to convert to quick release. but then i remembered the way we have to do the chain tension, would it work with a horizontal drop out like these?


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

broncojd78 said:


> what about quick release skewers? i was thinking i might want to convert to quick release. but then i remembered the way we have to do the chain tension, would it work with a horizontal drop out like these?


No, quick release will not work well with the horizontal track ends. They won't hold snug enough and the axle will shift. Quick release works with sliding or pivoting drop outs or an EBB.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

im a clyde running qr skewers w redline tugs. it works great. make sure u use an internal cam, per sheldon brown's suggestion.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

ilmfat said:


> im a clyde running qr skewers w redline tugs. it works great. make sure u use an internal cam, per sheldon brown's suggestion.


There you go. I use tugs but have not tried skewers as I am concerned that even with tugs, the axle may shift toward the back of the bike if the rear wheel takes a good jolt. If it's working for you, great.

***EDIT*** According to the Sheldon Brown article, the acorn nut you use should be steel for this setup, not aluminum. Makes sense.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Use XT level or better QR's.


----------



## kmancrx (Nov 15, 2009)

In reference to the bolts vs QR. If you were to get a flat on the trail would it be enough to just have one wrench to pull the wheel or would you need two?


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

kmancrx said:


> In reference to the bolts vs QR. If you were to get a flat on the trail would it be enough to just have one wrench to pull the wheel or would you need two?


I carry 2...ones a 15mm for the axle nuts (and opening bottles and it bolts to the bike)










and one is a small adjustable for the tugs and anything else including keeping the axle from spinning if necessary when loosening the nuts.


----------



## safetyfifth (Jan 2, 2010)

Aaron1017 said:


> I just got a pinch flat today and my wheels are perfectly true still. True right out of the box. Tight even spoke tension still.
> 
> Maybe have a LBS work it over?


Went back last night and retrued the wheel. Went around first and snugged up all the spokes, I found about 3 that were quite on the loose side. So I know now for certain all the spokes are tight, that had to be my problem as to why the wheel kept getting knocked out of true. Next day I'm going to get a chance to ride is thurs, so I'll find out then if that solved it lol.

I'm really loving the SS thing, it's so tempting to upgrade this bike. Been drooling over carbon forks, tubless wheelset, carbon seatpost, hydro brakes etc etc. But after debating on it for a while I decided I'm going to leave the bike as stock as I can and work as much overtime as I can at work, sell the Dawes and get me a Gary Fisher Rig in a few months!!!:thumbsup: 
While I enjoy this bike, I just don't think it's worth throwing money at. I bought it to see if I'd like the whole SS thing, not only do I like it, IM HOOKED!! I haven't ridden my other 3 bikes since I bought the deadeye lol.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

This may/probably has been covered already (and for some reason,my "Roadrunner Turbo High-speed i-net ain't so high speed tonight,LOL,so I didn't go back and read all I've missed the last few months that I hadn't been active here),but the Bullseye wasn't listed (to my knowledge) last time I was looking and wanting on of these from BD.

Are they (Bullseye's) basically Deadeye's with bb5's installed,and only $30 higher? Or are there other differences? Thanks,and I apologise if this had been covered already


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

longhaultrucker said:


> Are they (Bullseye's) basically Deadeye's with bb5's installed,and only $30 higher? Or are there other differences? Thanks,and I apologise if this had been covered already


Yes and yes. The other difference is the fork on the B-Eye is a disc-only fork. It won't take v-brakes. Oh, different colors offered as well.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

thats where im at. love the 29er SS thing. the honeymoon with the dead eye lasted til the wheels started to go. seems to me the wheels are really the only weak link. (other than geo, if that). i guess fork and seat collar also. i upgraded like mad: carbon fork, wheels, mary bar, on and on. only stock parts left are crank/bb and frame. brown santa's droppin off a jabberwocky on thursday. stealin all my upgraded parts and puttin some alivios on the jabber(as i cant get the bb outta the frame) til funds catch up for an xt w/ hope bb. i might keep the deadeye (with new wheels). might not. deps on how much i like the jabber i guess. i get that the whole bike shipped is cheaper than my jabber frame BEFORE shipping, but honestly, at this point, my advice to those on a budget lookin at the deadeye would be to get a monocog. or if u got scads of 29er wheels layin around and are lookin for a back up bike or two, get the deadeye.

oh, and unless they've changed it recently, tool-less adjustability is not the only difference between bb5 and bb7. bb5 uses own pads while bb7 uses same pads as juicy 7s, and maybe others. again, sry if avid changed(corrected) that and i didnt notice.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Malibu412 said:


> Yes and yes. The other difference is the fork on the B-Eye is a disc-only fork. It won't take v-brakes. Oh, different colors offered as well.


Thanks for the quick reply :thumbsup:

ilmfat-last I checked you're right on the pad differences. I have bb5's on my Redline d440,never owned bb7's,but having seen and adjusted em on friend's bikes,they seem better than mine (ie: better size/shape to the pads). I wouldn't mind a set,but they'd have to be pretty close in price to 5's for me to pick em over another set of those after 2+ years with em (OK,last 7 months,off the bike for health issues,but I digress,I put em on there over 2 years ago,LOL ).

I wonder...Deadeye,swapping my d440's bb5's on,upgrading to 7's on there-Deadeye ride it till I break something (even if that's my own self,ha!)-or Bullseye because it'd be hard to score a full swap to bb5's front and rear for only $30 (price diff. between the two bikes)?

Then again...I'm partial to white or black framed bikes,_especilly _black ones,after regretting the recent sale of my old Monocog (was a black,'02 26er...time for grown up wheels on the SS too,LOL!),and the D-Eye's look sexy...:skep:


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

did a reweigh today on the bullseye........ it is at 31lbs 2 ozs........ considering i just put ~4oz of sealant in each of the tires i ain't complaining.... 

picked up a easton monkey bar CF handlebar today for a righteous price *(i would tell you but you would hate me afterwards)... now i need a lighter stem... still looking for a CF 27.2 seatpost for that same righteous price.....

maybe find a lighter saddle than the leather one i have on there now... but my butt has grown accustomed to it so it probably is here to stay...

still debating the switch back to rigid... can't decide if the weight loss is worth the sore wrists....


----------



## Aaron1017 (Jun 1, 2010)

Nah, keep the suspension fork! What fork is it anyways? My fork barely weighs more than the stock one.


----------



## rwh0620 (Feb 25, 2010)

rwh0620 said:


> hey guys... was wondering about sizing. 5'9", 30" inseam.
> from what i can gather from previous posts, i should be looking at the 17", correct?


anyone?


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

im 5' 10" with an i dont know inseam. lol. im pretty average and proportional. the 17" is a skoash too small in the TT length with adequate standover. the 15 is WAY small. i say 17" for u.


----------



## rwh0620 (Feb 25, 2010)

ilmfat said:


> im 5' 10" with an i dont know inseam. lol. im pretty average and proportional. the 17" is a skoash too small in the TT length with adequate standover. the 15 is WAY small. i say 17" for u.


thanks!


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

ilmfat said:


> im 5' 10" with an i dont know inseam. lol. im pretty average and proportional. the 17" is a skoash too small in the TT length with adequate standover. the 15 is WAY small. i say 17" for u.


What size jeans do you wear? (I'm not actually asking for it) For example,a 32/30 would be a 32" waste-line,30" inseam. I'd imagine that isn't an exact science,different companies having slightly different sizing (like shoe sizes),but it should be a decent reference point 

rhw0620: I'm 5'9" and a 32 inseam (guestimate based off my jean size,LOL). My Redline d440 is a 17",and I was thinking a 17" D-Eye would fit my bill based off comparing the specs on geos and such side by side. Needing a more compact cockpit (nothing to do with my diminsions,but rather spinal injuries/comfort),I had been thinking a 15" would suit me,but again,looking at the chart on the website,a 17" should be fine......if that helps any,LOL!


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

38"x30" usually. i dont pay too much attention. plus i like a wide ankle so usually get em long and roll/cut them. i guess i have a 30 ish inseam.

how much more compact? i thought i liked a little shorter tt. i rode a 16" reken and loved it. the 17 felt fine last yr. hopped on recently and thought, man this is a little tight. it was weird. just shy of 30, so im pretty sure i dint have a growth spurt. if u really want more upright, id say go 15. i got a 17 DD and two 15s for backups. i can run a 400 mm post and get proper leg extension, and sit pretty upright on the 15.


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

Aaron1017 said:


> Nah, keep the suspension fork! What fork is it anyways? My fork barely weighs more than the stock one.


a rockshox dart3 with the 190+ lb spring *(i'm a clydesdale)...


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

paco664 said:


> did a reweigh today on the bullseye........ it is at 31lbs 2 ozs........ considering i just put ~4oz of sealant in each of the tires i ain't complaining....
> 
> picked up a easton monkey bar CF handlebar today for a righteous price *(i would tell you but you would hate me afterwards)... now i need a lighter stem... still looking for a CF 27.2 seatpost for that same righteous price.....
> 
> ...


Why are you trying to lighten up your bike?


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

mijome07 said:


> Why are you trying to lighten up your bike?


i like to tinker with it.....just experimenting to see where i can get it for MINIMUM cash outlay....

the weight doesn't bother me a bit.........


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

paco664 said:


> i like to tinker with it.....just experimenting to see where i can get it for MINIMUM cash outlay....
> 
> the weight doesn't bother me a bit.........


Ahhh, I see. It's always fun to tinker with a new bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## scrap15 (Apr 20, 2008)

*carbon fork on dawes bullseye?*

Anyone ever put a carbon fork on the Dawes Bullseye? Not sure with the bolt-on wheels though and the spacing. I found some 29er carbon forks for under $200. 
Carver Carbon Mnt. $189

http://www.bikeman.com/CARV-FKMTN29...utm_medium=GoogleBase&utm_campaign=GoogleBase

There are a few others as well. 
I'd love to see a pic if someone has done this!


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

ilmfat said:


> 38"x30" usually. i dont pay too much attention. plus i like a wide ankle so usually get em long and roll/cut them. i guess i have a 30 ish inseam.
> 
> how much more compact? i thought i liked a little shorter tt. i rode a 16" reken and loved it. the 17 felt fine last yr. hopped on recently and thought, man this is a little tight. it was weird. just shy of 30, so im pretty sure i dint have a growth spurt. if u really want more upright, id say go 15. i got a 17 DD and two 15s for backups. i can run a 400 mm post and get proper leg extension, and sit pretty upright on the 15.


Wasn't actully thingking about "compactness" and "upright seating position" as the same thing,but yeah,I guess they are,LOL! Well,I broke C2 and C4 back in 3-31-01 in an accident (co-worker wrecked me as I splept my sleeping shift),so the more I can sit up straight,the longer I can ride with less pain and stiffness...but there's a penalty we all know from sitting too straight,in the way the bike rides/handles offrod,so it's a tradeoff for me,I need upright,but a decent balance with controling of the bike when pointed up or down a rough trail-if I didn't over complicate a simple problem I have,LOL!

I was looking at the geo charts on BDdotcom,looks like a 17 would actually do well for me,the TT's are pretty close in length between'd the 15 and 17,yet the wheelbase is atad-bit shorter...I dunno,what you said makes lots of sense too. LOTS to think about. But hey,after wanting one all of last year (and yeah,despite the low entry fee,I couldn't swing it,then I went through a spell of not being able to ride,then I couldn't justify it...sigh,LOL),things have finally changed,and it's a possibility,maybe as early as the next few weeks  (I want a black or white DE,or a grey BE :thumbsup: )


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

i put an on-one carbon on the deadeye. cant really tell you how different it was as i put azonic outlaws and intense system 29s on at the same time. frame seems pretty bombproof. im hoping the jabber will have a better ride. prolly will. as big as the tubes on the deadeye are, it might as well be aluminum. like i said, i changed almost everything.


----------



## scrap15 (Apr 20, 2008)

did you have a problem going to a quick release on the rear? i was under the impression that the deadeye/bullseye frame needs a bolt-on rear wheel.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

the on-one's only 20 or 30 dollars more than the carver (mostly due to the shipping) and has no rider weight limit, tho it is a lil heavier.

plus the on-one's bits are silver, while the carver's all black.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

no problems. i had tugs on there even with the stock wheels (prolly didnt need em) and got an XT skewer. some people say a good internal cam QR is all u need to run on track ends. not for me. i needed those tugs then. no problems since. make sure u get tugs with tabs for QR axle (i.e. redline). i got this one brand that was flush, would not have worked as all the tension from the tug would have been on the skewers.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

PM replied to (You knows who you are  )


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Sorry,double post


----------



## safetyfifth (Jan 2, 2010)

Can't decide between the rig or the felt solo for my next bike after the Dawes is sold. Right now I'm leaning towards the felt.

https://2010.feltracing.com/USA/2010-Product-Catalog/MOUNTAIN/NINE-Series/NINE-Solo.aspx










https://fisherbikes.com/bike/model/rig-single-speed


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Th're nice looking bikes :thumbsup:


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

just got my jabber frame. looks fantastic. i held it up to the 17" deadeye. this frame is longer and lower. i think im gonna love me some wet cat. i really do. ill post a pic of the deadeye while its still pretty. gonna get it torn down tonight and back to stock-ish. longhauls comin up tomorrow to try both sizes. which ones it gonna be? 15? 17? *pins and needles* which one do i wanna let go? idk, they both have their perks. we'll find out manana. ill still be on the thread, as im still gonna own one deadeye. ill prolly just upgrade the wheels on the other one. maybe get a zombie for it.

*contextual tidbit: i like to wrench, i even went to ubi back in 2000.

two years ago i had a couple spare forks and some bits floatin around due to upgraditis. got another reken frame, but couldnt squeeze the cash for gears. figured a conversions only 30 bucks (well plus 10 for a used road deraileur, so 40).

i pieced together a 26 SS. why not?

loved SS (havent looked back). but wait, my sus fork was bobbin like mad. i had noticed w gears, but it was really bad w SS. more air to combat dive=less small bump (which is what i really wanted outta my fox fork. i could never find a happy medium even when i had gears, much less SS). (*disclaimer: i never pushed my bike. used maybe 50% travel, and even that was only cause im, uh, "husky".) 

might as well try rigid. 

got a zombie to raise the reken front end. it was rough. but hella fun.

last spring i took the plunge on 29er, and got a deadeye (17"). figured id try two dif sizes so got 2 15" a month later. firgured itd be nice to have a couple back up bikes. (thats why 2 15", more standover. figured more friends would fit). for 320 shipped? hell yeah.

(i am now a convert. i am not sayin 29er is end all be all, but if your runnin rigid SS, go 29er.)

turns out its not a bad bike. frames ok. forks ok. tires are even decent. workable. especially if u wanna just run one tire for dual-purpose. but the wheels will need work. (another contextual tidbit: turns out i dont wanna wrench constantly just to ride. i want to set it and forget it and turn my back on upgraditis. ride my bike instead of surfin jenson and pricepoint.) so if u do ur own wheels, and ur good at it, get the deadeye. if u want set it and forget it, get the deadeye and a decent set of wheels. course, now ur in the 500 dollar range. otherwise known as the monocog (local service, free assembly too). 

but ilmfat, if i got the deaedeye(or bullseye), and upgraded slowly, eventually id have a back up bike.

im glad you mentioned that. if you have upgraditis, like me, this bike is both too good (as 320 shipped is a hell of a steal, and upgrading is fun) and very crappy. let me explain. the frame is not really crappy, but not really that good. bland is a good word. not so much "baby bear" as it is purgatory. good enough to upgrade. but crappy enough that once you put good parts on it, you will see its limitations and want a new frame. and when u finally upgrade that last part, that one last thing that makes it something totally different, well, now u got this semi-descent, alright frame but the stock wheels are crap. might as well get some good wheels and a decent fork, and make a second bike. ooh ooh, and a saddle. and better brakes, etc., etc., etc.,.....................lather rinse repeat.

might as well start a shop and get monocogs at cost.

(disclaimer: i am not a redline fanboy. never owned one. most look good, i guess. the only one i ever saw that was uber-compelling was a gorgeous 24" cruiser. i wanted that bike sooo bad.)

i guess my point (yes im finally getting to it), is that if u have a well stocked parts bin w drivetrain and cockpit bits, and want to try 29er SS get some good wheels, a decent fork (zombie/salsa grande's or carver/on-one if you want crabon), and a better frame (its where youll end up anyway). yeah, its a little more cash layout than the deadeye. but if u dont like it, you can keep the non-29 stuff and sell the rest on ebay for 70-80% (if its not too beat up), instead of the minimal amount ud get for your used deadeye/bullseye. remember, those things are 320 shipped (hell of a deal). you could get, what, 250 for a used deadeye (if that), and still pay shipping? so after 60 bucks laid out for shipping, you made 190 of your 320 back? i bet i could get close to retail for my on-one, as shipping is 45 bucks from england. i only pay 15 to ship. and you dont even want to know the numbers on my jabber. i got it close to 25% off (thank you huckNroll). plus inventory is shrinking on those things. i could prolly make a profit, even after cost of shipping in and out. wheels are a lil trickier. hard to find a good deal, but if u find a good shop with a well-built wheelset in the parts bin, u can really score there. my wifes wheels (26") have stayed true and will roll for friggin ever(some older middleborn hub that has a VERY distinct sound), $25 bucks. far and away my best cycling purchase. universalcycles even has $18 29er tires. u could definitely piece a better 9'er together, maybe not as cheap, but on the cheap.

i undertsand its a good deal. i get the target demographic. if ur scrapin cash, get the deadeye. its an ok bike. just dont expect to be impressed (even if u can keep the wheels rollin well).

but i would still recommend scrapin a lil more and getting a monocog (again, see redline related disclaimer above).

ill quit my spewin and let you keep scrollin now.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

I enjoyed the chat last night,looking forward to the face to face tomorra :thumbsup: Looks like no neighbors or Grandparents are gunna be around to get the kidos off the bus in the afternoon,and daBoss Lady hasta go pick up some papers from her ex-work,so I'll load the Dime up (with me,teehee) and head that way not long after the morning's school bus shuffle,and call you when I hit Pikeville,to let you know about when to expect me.

MAN...why,oh why did I sell my only extra wheelset (WTB Speed Dics with rotors,skewers and 9 spd cassette) just a few weeks ago? :madman: :lol: Well hey,though,if'n I have to buy an extra set,I can always used the stock Deadeye wheels with the CX tires (WTB 38mm's) that's currently on my (Redline) d440,then swap out back n forth for road/gravel and trail,like I did the WTB's,just in the reverse order,LOL! Had I known I was gunna finally get my SSDI (I would have gladly taken a release to go back to work,FWIW),I wouldnta sold off none of my parts,maybe donated em if someone needed em,but not sold em thinking I needed the cash,LOL,now all the extras I gots is the stock drivetrain (Sram X5 1x8) off the d440 :lol: 

Them Jabbers is nice! I has a in person friend that's on here (Buzz29) who's this uber kool bike shop owner and Vassago dealer,a year or so ago (doesn't seem that long ago),he built up a sweet Jabber,all white (I meam,exceptfor tires,literally almost all white),and lemme ride it once before putting it on the floor,and last time I saw him (been WAY too long!) he was riding a sweet Bandersnatch-the point,you'll definately love the Wet Cat geo  

OK,time to get din din started,I'll TTYS and see you tomorra (BTW,Greg's one kool,kool kat :thumbsup: )


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

oh, and that fisher is pretty dope. makes me almost want a sus fork and lightweight aluminum. almost.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

lookin forward to it yo.


----------



## scrap15 (Apr 20, 2008)

*HELP!! new wheelset for the Bullseye*

I really want to get new wheels, but all of them are with quick release. 
What do i need to go with my new wheelset? I found several wheelsets online for about $200. But I have no clue what else i need to make it fit on the Deadeye. I am totally new to this. Please reply with simple terms and some links to the parts I will need to make the transition. Thanks!!!


----------



## scrap15 (Apr 20, 2008)

*HELP!!! New Wheelset*

I really want to get new wheels, but all of them are with quick release. 
What do i need to go with my new wheelset? I found several wheelsets online for about $200. But I have no clue what else i need to make it fit on the Deadeye. I am totally new to this. Please reply with simple terms and some links to the parts I will need to make the transition. Thanks!!!


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

http://www.danscomp.com/440057.php?cat=PARTS#

some say u dont need these. hell, i put them on there when i had bolt ons. oh, fair warning, that red is alot softer than the picture, almost pinkish. tried a different brand, but they were flush.

a solid axle protrudes passed the dropout. flush tugs (short for chain tug) pull the axle outside the dropout. they only pull the axle (or the skewer if QR), as they do not have tabs that grip the hollow axle of a QR system. the redline's have those tabs. QR axles are shorter, so as not to protrude past the dropout, because if the axle is too long, the clamping force would be on the axle, not on the dropout. so u need tugs with tabs to grip the axle inside the dropout.

again, redline.

are there other tugs? yes but i have no idea what else MAY work. i was lucky to find what DOES work quickly.

*danscomp rocks btw. quick shipping.

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/QR291A00-Shimano+Chromo+Quick+Release+Skewers.aspx#

but i say spring the extra ten bucks for these:

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/QR281A00-Shimano+Xt+M770+Quick+Release+Skewer.aspx

see how the lever is part of the body on one end? internal cam.

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/HU295Z22-American+Classic+Titanium+Qr+Skewer.aspx

note the lever on the AC's is on the end with a rubber bushing? NOT internal cam.

shimano skewers rock. ac's might be good for non-horizontal duty, i dont know. never used em. not dissin them. just using them as an example.

do you NEED internal cam? some say no, but from what ive seen, they are a minority. try the tugs first tho. cause a few ppl said an internal cam is enough. not for me it wasnt. i needed those tugs anyways. would my azonic skewers (not internal cam) work with tugs? idk. i mounted shimano right away. why take chances?


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

u will also need to transfer the cog and spacers. i didnt bother re-measuring. figured a couple mm's each way wont hurt chain line too much. not with a dedicated SS drivetrain.

for instructions and tool list for cog/spacer transfer, ull have to do the research. try the drivetrain forum.

eh, ill give u the tool list. why not?

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/TL707A05-Park+Fr-5+Cassette+Remover.aspx

larger crescent wrench'll work. 8" is right, i dont think a 6" is big enough. i cant remember. some better ones have a rod that goes into the qr axle for more stability. ive never needed it.

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/TL401F20-Wheels+Mfg+Cog+Remover.aspx

i always lose my chainwhip, so ive got a "system" worked out with a box wrench, a 3mm allen wrench, and a length of chain. at least 8 or 10 links(ish).

videos on youtube prolly.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

ilmfat is one AWESOMEdude,guys! The man wouldn't let me leave until he was sure I was happy with the parts on it,taught me a bit about wrenching,AND was an all around kool kat to begin with :thumbsup: Mucho,MUCHO thanks,my friend,I owes you big 

My new-to-me 15" D-Eye...

























I was so stoked last night I only slept about an hour,until the point my daughter comes in (about an hour before the alarm was set to go off,LOL),shines this big bright flashlight in my face and says "Daddy! Are you awake?" :skep: ...she's 14,not a toddler,LMBO! Was a good trip up n back,even if I was too sleepy to drive back safely,haha!

Thanks again,G,yer MUCH appreicated,she'll be cared for and loved :thumbsup:


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

glad ur satisfied homey. it was fun talkin and wrenchin with ya. looked like a perfect fit.

sorry deadeye thread readers, i forgot to take pics of the 17" before i started strippin parts off it. my b.


----------



## safetyfifth (Jan 2, 2010)

Back wheel was out of wack again. Took the tire off loosened all the spokes and decided to start from scratch with the spoke tension. Started looking at everything really close, and found my axle is bent. Not impressed with this bike at all, have bearly owned it a week and have had nothing but problems.
Lesson learned here, the old adage is true. You get what you pay for!!

I give up on this wheel, taking it to the lbs tomorrow to see what they say. Do you guys think I should get in touch with bikesdirect? I'd really like to return the bike and just get my money back, but I doubt that feasible.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

safetyfifth said:


> You get what you pay for!!


Sorry you are experiencing these kinds of issues. Funny thing is, this bike cost 1/10th the price of my FS 29er and is often as much fun when the trail is right. I have owned it since Dec and have put 100s of miles on it without issues. The back wheel was a little out of true after a couple rides, trued it and it's fine. I feel I got a lot more than what I paid for and many others here feel the same way as I do.

Sure would be nice to see this thread remain about people enjoying their D-Eyes and B-Eyes without devolving into some BD b!tchfest.


----------



## bigdhusker (Mar 3, 2011)

I am a big dude, 6'1" and 255 lbs strong, and I have had no problems with my Bullseye at all. I have only had it a week, but I have ridden it a half-dozen times already. I love the bike and it is a joy to ride. I regularly choose it over my Raleigh Talus 8.0.


----------



## floydlippencott (Sep 4, 2010)

safetyfifth said:


> Do you guys think I should get in touch with bikesdirect? I'd really like to return the bike and just get my money back, but I doubt that feasible.


Yes, I am sure that B.D. would like to know of the issues that you are having, they also have a very good reputation for handling these types of issues fairly. Good luck to you.


----------



## safetyfifth (Jan 2, 2010)

Malibu412 said:


> Sorry you are experiencing these kinds of issues. Funny thing is, this bike cost 1/10th the price of my FS 29er and is often as much fun when the trail is right. I have owned it since Dec and have put 100s of miles on it without issues. The back wheel was a little out of true after a couple rides, trued it and it's fine. I feel I got a lot more than what I paid for and many others here feel the same way as I do.
> 
> Sure would be nice to see this thread remain about people enjoying their D-Eyes and B-Eyes without devolving into some BD b!tchfest.


Im just another dawes owner sharing my experience with the bike. I think it's good to see both good and bad of a product. Take it easy dude, I know you love your deadeye, and that's all good and fine. This is a open forum where people can post all aspects of their ownership of this bike.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

safetyfifth said:


> Im just another dawes owner sharing my experience with the bike. I think it's good to see both good and bad of a product. Take it easy dude, I know you love your deadeye, and that's all good and fine. This is a open forum where people can post all aspects of their ownership of this bike.


Right, but when you said that "you get what you pay for" you implied that everyone else who bought the same bike also got crap. I'm sure you didn't mean it that way though


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

i find the bullseye i bought was a quality purchase.... the stock wheelset is on my wifes 29er SS and she rides the hell out of it with no issues... *(she is 6' even and ~180lbs of sexy muscle..) 

sorry you had a bad experience but i also notice you have not contacted BD to see what they will do about your problems....... maybe you should try that......


----------



## safetyfifth (Jan 2, 2010)

boomn said:


> Right, but when you said that "you get what you pay for" you implied that everyone else who bought the same bike also got crap. I'm sure you didn't mean it that way though


Correct, I didn't try to imply that everybodys deadeye is junk. Im just not happy with the quality of my personal bike. I've had no problems out of my specialized epic, and I ride it way harder then I would ever dare to ride my deadeye, higher price equates to higher build quality and quality of the componets. Simple fact there. 
I will contact BD Monday and see what they say.

Not hating on this bike guys, enjoy and ride what ya got.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

hence my earlier (long winded) posts.

it is important for people to understand what they are getting into with a deadeye/bullseye purchase, i.e., lower quality wheels, and no local shop support. not sayin mike at BD doesnt give good support, its just not local.

if you are "super stoked" with your deadeye purchase, sweet. that doesnt mean those of us that went in unaware (even if we shoulda known better) and have been less than thrilled need to stfu.

safetyfifth: my advice would be to not send it back. just get a decent set of wheels, as the stock parts (other than cockpit feel) are more than adequate. maybe try bike island. they might even give u a deal as it is a replacement wheelset for a deadeye.


----------



## scrap15 (Apr 20, 2008)

*the final touch: the OJ II Santa Cruz Skate Wheels decal*

Here it is: No Shox decal on fork, OJII decal, custom paint on seat clam and cage bolts, giant flat bars and stem. 
Now it is Mine O' Mine. All me!


----------



## scrap15 (Apr 20, 2008)

*how do i get the pics to show in the forum and bypass the links?*

i get the pics to show in the forum and bypass the links?


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

nice lookin bullseye. love the seat clamp color.


----------



## kmancrx (Nov 15, 2009)

So I am about to pull the trigger on one of these. I just had a question about what sort of terrain everyone was riding. I am on the east coast, North Carolina to be exact. I love log piles and rocks and roots. I like to see what I can run over (real mountain biking) I have borrowed a friends singlespeed Jabberwocky with a Reba fork. I dig the singlespeed thing now and am hooked. How much am I going to miss the suspension fork? I know I can upgrade but I don't have the funds for that yet.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

i was never happy with fork settings. i could never find that sweet spot. that said, even i miss suspension sometimes. but i dont miss fork bob AT ALL. 

rigid is definitely different. alot more, um, rigid. u will feel every root and rock your single track has to offer. big fat tires and wide rims help, but youll have to pick your lines more carefully. and "bigger drops" will definitely feel like bigger drops. if you really want a SS bike and cant squeeze anymore out of the budget, get a deadeye/bullseye (or a monocog for better wheels). but you will have to adjust your riding style.

if your good with wheels, get a bullseye. if not, find a redline dealer. my opinion on this matter is well documented (post #1081 on page 22).


----------



## safetyfifth (Jan 2, 2010)

The lbs hooked it up today! Good guys over there. Got my axle fixed, hopefully all will be good now. The stuff I ordered from pricepoint came in yesterday, so today after I got home from the lbs I put a 16 tooth cog on, azonic tug, bar ends and retrued the wheel for hopefully the last time for a while. Got a ride planned with a few friends tomorrow afternoon, sticking to mainly road. I'm ready to check out that new 16 cog.

Love the no shox sticker Scrap lol


----------



## safetyfifth (Jan 2, 2010)

ilmfat said:


> safetyfifth: my advice would be to not send it back. just get a decent set of wheels, as the stock parts (other than cockpit feel) are more than adequate. maybe try bike island. they might even give u a deal as it is a replacement wheelset for a deadeye.


New wheels maybe coming down the line, looking at the azonic outlaws. I'd put slicks on the stock wheels and put some knobbies on the outlaws, dual duty:thumbsup: 
But for now, the deadeye is staying like it is. I've blown too much money on bike stuff lately!! :madman:


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

ilmfat said:


> glad ur satisfied homey. it was fun talkin and wrenchin with ya. looked like a perfect fit.


Thanks,Brother! And next time I roll up yer way,I promise I'll have more than one measly hour's sleep,LMBO,and NOT talk yer ears off incoherently 

I didn't get a chance to even look it's direction today...that cousin that went into labor while I was at yer pad,we went to see the new addition (Eli,he came out 7 lbs,12 oz screaming pooping and healthy as an ox,as is the new Mom...STILL can't believe she was the flower girl in our wedding,and she was only 4 years old-she's 23 now...gosh I'm old :lol: ). Sposed to rain and give a chill tomorrow,but I'm gunna fiddle with it,piddle around...well,we don't have a 'hood out in the sticks,but lotsa gravel grinders,we'll see tomorrow. MUCHO thanks again,Brother :thumbsup:

Swung in by the LBS (not "L"-local-to me,but I digress...) that I bought the d440 from back in '08 today,hoping for a 22t,or at least a 20t cog (hilly here-plus I ain't pedal'd in 7 months,I'm WAY outta shape),but no go. They were pretty busy,so just bought my boy a new helmet (50% off) and a couple "Life Is Good" T's (ditto on the % off),but resisted the urge to buy any parts,LOL....for now  :thumbsup:


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

safetyfifth said:


> I'd put slicks on the stock wheels and put some knobbies on the outlaws, dual duty:thumbsup:


Until I sold my extra wheelset (2-3 days,literally,before I found out my finances were changing for better) cause I (thought I) needed the moneys,that's what I did with my Redline. Worked awesome,was _almost_ like having an extra bike-one with CX tires for road/gravel/dirt roads,one for trail-only duty :thumbsup:


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

check the review on the outlaws i posted. unless someone came along and defended their honor, mines the only one. i wish i woulda got one of the blunt/p-35/flow ebay specials instead. tho, much as ive lusted after xt gear the last 15 yrs, i dont really want to touch their hubs. that and i think its time for some SS specific wheels. ill put my old drivetrain on the deadeye i got left, minus front mech/rings, and just put up with the wheel wobble. keep em true as i can. but beyond that, if i want gears for a serious bike, im goin igh. if i like the jabber (due to non-bike injury, i cant wrench it much less ride it), ill get another one with igh. might even put a sus fork on it. that'll definitely have lock-out.


----------



## shoeman (Jun 12, 2010)

*Anyone riding the Deadeye fixed?*

I have ridden the Deadeye hard for a year but recently upgraded to a Qball set up ss with a fox fork. Got a tomicog for the Deadeye and am anxious to check out the fixed scene.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

i tried fixed on my kilo wt. no way. one of those things with a HUGE learning curve. once u get used to it i doubt ull wanna go back tho.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

A _little_ better pics,sitting where the bike room/man cave will be built this summer...

















Still no "real" rides,not only freezing rain yesterday,snow today (the cold actually does bother my injuries,not just being lazy,LOL),but I didget out and spin around and up n down the hollow. I likes it so far :thumbsup: Can't wait to get it on a fast n swoopy trail


----------



## kmancrx (Nov 15, 2009)

Placed my order yesterday. It is scheduled to be here on Wednesday.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

kmancrx said:


> Placed my order yesterday. It is scheduled to be here on Wednesday.


Mad props:thumbsup: Pics when it arrives please


----------



## kmancrx (Nov 15, 2009)

Looks like the deadeye has been added to the review section. So people can now post their reviews for the bullseye/deadeye.

http://www.mtbr.com/cat/bikes/29er/dawes/deadeye/PRD_456472_1548crx.aspx


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

kmancrx said:


> Looks like the deadeye has been added to the review section. So people can now post their reviews for the bullseye/deadeye.
> 
> http://www.mtbr.com/cat/bikes/29er/dawes/deadeye/PRD_456472_1548crx.aspx


cool! i submitted a request to have it added but never heard back. perhaps it was already in the pipeline? either way, i'm about to submit my review.


----------



## Aaron1017 (Jun 1, 2010)

I am racing mine in the Alafia 6-hour classic this weekend! woohoo!


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

Aaron1017 said:


> I am racing mine in the Alafia 6-hour classic this weekend! woohoo!


sweet....... me and the wife need to run back over to alafia and boyette again...

last trip was to santos.... love that place...


----------



## smoothsaleens7 (Dec 3, 2010)

*been a while...*

So wow, I forgot about this inter-nets thing. I've been going crazy the last several months, but in a good way 

Bought the Bullseye as soon as it came it, had LBS (Shirks - which is amazing btw for any in the southeast PA area) do a tune up. So far have put about 600 miles on it according to Endomondo and let me tell you - bone stock, its fantastic!

I was extremely worried at first as I have been riding mainly road, but living where I do, I am able to bike to Marsh Creek, French Creek which is 20 min away, and Blue Marsh which is 45 min. I was worried how much the fork and wheels would take, but so far no complaints! I tend to go balls to the wall and jump anything I can, and so far 2 1/2 foot drops not a problem. Just finished the medium 22 mile loop at Blue marsh with father (on Specialized with Juicy 3's, Rockshox Recon, some other goodies) and buddy on a 6 year old beater Giant (most expensive part on it is the chain... which is brand new since he broke it on mile 16). Not going to lie though - legs were burning towards the end. For all those familiar, No... I did not attempt the ski slope. When my buddy broke his chain, I took my dads back to go pick up the truck and meet them at the road. Albeit, his full suspension was not set up for me, but I was thinking the whole time, "I would be doing better on my SS."

The reviews have been spot on. "Keep it simple, stupid" is somewhat my mantra (also, ride loose, ride loose, ride loose). I can't tell you how great it feels to pass gents on multi-thousand rigs in my jeans, backpack, and sneakers.

Sorry for the length, I'll try to post more. Feel free to PM me if your in the exton area ever, I'm looking for a group to go with (sneakers acceptable of course).


----------



## kmancrx (Nov 15, 2009)

Went to LBS and picked up the burnt orange Candy 2 pedals to match.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

smoothsaleens7 said:


> So wow, I forgot about this inter-nets thing. I've been going crazy the last several months, but in a good way
> 
> Bought the Bullseye as soon as it came it, had LBS (Shirks - which is amazing btw for any in the southeast PA area) do a tune up. So far have put about 600 miles on it according to Endomondo and let me tell you - bone stock, its fantastic!
> 
> ...


Another satisfied customer :thumbsup: Looks good hanging there


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

before i stole the parts for my jabber build. after pics to come.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Got a little extra moolah I wasn't expecting from the sale of some(non-bike-related)thing,and I couldn't resist...I ordered a few bits for mine late last night (brought on by the "well,it's getting the bb5's off my other bike,so I might as well order..." line of thinking,LMBO!  ). Pics when it all gets here and installed (probably sometime next week? Come on Brown Santa!  ).


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

i picked up a pair of XT 180mm cranks for a nice price.... waiting on ups now.......

sweet.....


----------



## Aaron1017 (Jun 1, 2010)

paco664 said:


> i picked up a pair of XT 180mm cranks for a nice price.... waiting on ups now.......
> 
> sweet.....


That'll really save a lot of weight! The crankset on the bike is DH/freeride and weighs a TON.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

That's what I was thinking too,part of what I ordered was an upgraded crankset for my gearie Redline,so's my Deadeye will inherit a slightly used set of Race Face Turbines singled out :thumbsup:

ARGH! Just got a confirmation email that at least 2 of the items (one of em a complete cockpit kit for the Redline) is "Out of Stock" :madman:


----------



## kmancrx (Nov 15, 2009)

Got the bullseye in. I can't get the rear brake to not rub in the outside of the pad/caliper. I even tried switching the rear with a BB7 to allow for more adjustment but it was a no go. I am going to need to file down the mounts a little bit to get enough clearance. Also the front wheel sits a little crooked in the fork. I suspect I will need to file down the paint a little bit in that dropout to get it more centered. Probably when they spray these things I would imagine that they probably let a bunch of paint drip and it builds up in the drops. Or maybe the fork is crooked. Wheels are a bit out of true but no bid deal I can fix that. Other than that it looks to be good. I can't wait to get it out on the single track and get it dirty.

As a side note. This is in no way scientific but I did compare the weight of the Bullseye with a Jaberwocky that I am borrowing from a friend and it feels lighter than that which is set up with a RS Reba. The jabberwocky is what got me hooked on the SS.

I think the first upgrades will maybe be some shallower rise bars and a 2.3 tire up front set up ghetto tubeless. Maybe some stubby bar ends for climbing.


----------



## safetyfifth (Jan 2, 2010)

Had a really fun ride on the deadeye today, discovered some new trails and nothing broke on me!


----------



## kmancrx (Nov 15, 2009)

Here she is. I filed down the rear brake mount a bit an now the brake is not rubbing. The only thing I am a bit disappointed about is the downtube bottle mount braze-ons are not lined up in the center. They are off to the left. I put a bottle cage on and it doesn't seem like there will be any interference but I will see after my first ride.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Sigh...after ordering late Wednesday night and paying extra for "Next Day Air/Delivery" via UPS,tracking confirmed the parts I ordered from a major online company (you have most likely ordered something from them too...) made it from Gardena,CA to Cedar Bluff,VA (25 miles from here) in 12 or so hours. Waited at home till 5pm (tracking said my package was "On the truck for delivery" at 7:59AM),then called UPS around 5PM,they said "Oh,your package is on the truck to be delivered". Called em at 7:15PM,"Oh,it's on the truck for today,driver must be held up,he WILL NOT go backin until you get your package". Called em at 9:30PM,was told "Well,the driver forgot to pick it up at the dock,it was never on the truck (so they lied 3 times),it won't be delivered until Monday",so when I explaind to them that I had paid the extra to get it in 1 day the dude got all smart mouthed/toned and said "Well,that's not our problem" (not their problem they lied 3 times already,AND didn't deliver the service I paid for?) and hung up on me:madmax: . Called em back again,and this lady was really nice,said they were refunding the shipping on this item, _to the shipper_,which would be themail order company.:madman: NEVER have this problem with Fedex,but with UPS,it's _something _every time living here (literally).

I'll be talking with that mail order company today (if the're even open),see what they're gunna do (since UPS is refunding the shipping,that _I _paid,to them)-if they make it right,I'll update back that "they took care of me",if not then "they screwed me,beware ordering there". So,2600-2800 miles=12 hours or so,the last 25 miles (since when they do actually deliver here it's around 5PM)=3-4 days :skep: :bluefrown:

FWIW,I have ordered a cockpit kit (bars/stem/seat/post),Avid Speed Dial brake levers (to go with the bb5's I'm swapping from my Redline),and a few other tidbits for the Deadeye,plus some upgrades for the Redline (freeing up some other part to trickle over-like Race Face Turbine's crankset to single out...)


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Update: Not only are there all these hassles with shipping,I just went online to my banking account,and these bastards DOUBLE CHARGED my order,almost $400-worth nearly $800 worth charged)! :madmax: :madmax: :madmax: This will cause ALL KINDS of problems with my account. I will NEVER order from PRICEPOINT.COM again,regaurdless of how they handle this,and they will be held liable for any overfraft fees in court. Man...I ain't NEVER had ANY problems like this from ANY company (bike related or otherwise) that I have from this order from PRICEPOINT.COM:madmax:


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

damn homey. that sucks. but hey. on the bright side... um... uh...


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

longhaultrucker said:


> Update: Not only are there all these hassles with shipping,I just went online to my banking account,and these bastards DOUBLE CHARGED my order,almost $400-worth nearly $800 worth charged)! :madmax: :madmax: :madmax: This will cause ALL KINDS of problems with my account. I will NEVER order from PRICEPOINT.COM again,regaurdless of how they handle this,and they will be held liable for any overfraft fees in court. Man...I ain't NEVER had ANY problems like this from ANY company (bike related or otherwise) that I have from this order from PRICEPOINT.COM:madmax:


damn dude.... they lost a good customer.......

thanks for the warning about them... i will never do business with them...


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

longhaultrucker said:


> Update: Not only are there all these hassles with shipping,I just went online to my banking account,and these bastards DOUBLE CHARGED my order,almost $400-worth nearly $800 worth charged)! :madmax: :madmax: :madmax: This will cause ALL KINDS of problems with my account. I will NEVER order from PRICEPOINT.COM again,regaurdless of how they handle this,and they will be held liable for any overfraft fees in court. Man...I ain't NEVER had ANY problems like this from ANY company (bike related or otherwise) that I have from this order from PRICEPOINT.COM:madmax:


That really sucks, but you haven't given them a chance to fix things yet have you? Crap happens in real life and in business even with good, reputable companies. The real measure of a good company is how well they fix things.

I for one have placed many, many orders with Pricepoint without any problems. They have come through very well on customer service and warranty issues for me before too

UPS has been a pain for me before too though (not a Pricepoint order)


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

ive been progressively switching my pricepoint bidness to universal lately. i only had one issue with pp. i ordered a pump, and the thing showed up with the psi gauge cover cracked. i called customer service and left a message. never heard back. granted that was the only time i ever needed cs, but from my perspective, that is a 100% failure rate.


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

I've never had a problem with Price Point, Universal Cycles, Nashbar, etc. A handful of customers can have a good experience with any given online store. There will always be that one that doesn't have a good experience. 

That's where customer service comes in. Serve the customer and they'll come back. If they can not resolve the problem, then they may lose that customer.


----------



## kmancrx (Nov 15, 2009)

Took the BE for the first shakedown (it's nice to have a 6.5 mile singletrack basically behind your house). I do love the 29er wheels. Rolling over crap is awesome. It is a relatively rooty/rocky trail with some short climbs. Going over rocks and logs is fun. The only time really miss the suspension is over the repetitive choppy rooty sections both when climbing and on the fast descents. Possible a 2.3 up front set up tubeless may help. I could probably run 25psi safely as I only weigh 140 lbs. I did find a bit of understeer in the tight fast sections. This may be due to the Nanos, and having to use higher pressure because of the tubes. Also the tubes give the tires a thicker more hockey puck-like feel. I think maybe a 20T cog is in order as that's what I used on the Jabber that I borrowed. A few of the climbs were a bit painful, but that's what SS is all about. It also may be that I had to lead a 40 mile road ride this morning. I may consider suspension in the future, funds permitting of course.

Me and a buddy are going for a 32 mile ride tomorrow. I think I will take the BE and my geared HT. I will probably start out on the BE and then if I get too tired of the rigid and SS I will switch to the geary.

As I was pulling into my driveway the mailman was there and he delivered my "No Shox" stickers. Very cool.

Overall pretty satisfied with the purchase so far I would say 4/5. I don't like that the bottle cage bosses are uneven as well as the brake tabs, but all is well. Lots of fun for $350


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

All good points (on the Pricepoint thing),and no-them being closed Saturday and Sunday-they haven't had a proper op to fix things. This isn't my first issue with them though,or the second. It isn't the first time I've had this specific issue with them either. What my best guess is,when one of my items ($15 worth of platform pedals) was on back order,they've went in to correct the price,but at that point,they've already drafted the full price from my bank account,so they inadvertently charged me full price a second time,less the back ordered part.

Problem is,they will fix it I'm sure (it would be very provable theft if they didn't,and if they knowingly didn't,then yeas,that's what it would be-NOT saying that it was intentional,or a theft at this point,if I'm saying this right),but they will tell me (from experience) "Well,it's in our system now,it will take X number of days until it's resolved and replaced in your account...",which leaves me hanging for an additional 397-some-odd-dollars in the meantime,with automatic bill pays coming out,and a wife using the debit card and not knowing about any of this (even if I _wanted_ to tell her,she's out of town today,maybe tomorrow on business for her job,so...),and we all know the only way they would cough up for any overdraft fees or other monetary issues is if we went to court...so,I dealt with them,they made an,admittedly honest and human mistake,but I'll still be the one screwed when all's said and done. Before anybody says "Well,don't order something if you can't pay for it",that doesn't apply,I could and did pay for what I ordered,I was charged double for it.

Sigh...I was pretty well PO'd about it this morning,knowing what may come from the bank mishap of it,but just as upset about the huge fight waiting when she gets home about it,but in the grand scheme of things,Jenson USA will happily match their prices on anything in stock,and in all the years I've dealt with both,never had a problem with them that wasn't completely resolved same day.

I could be misjudging PP,they may can fix this Monday morning (but that won't fix all the crap I'm dealing with/going through until then,will it?),and if they do,believe me,I'll be the first to come back on here and brag on em...it's gunna have to be a helluva sale to get my order from them again though.


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

longhaultrucker said:


> All good points (on the Pricepoint thing),and no-them being closed Saturday and Sunday-they haven't had a proper op to fix things. This isn't my first issue with them though,or the second. It isn't the first time I've had this specific issue with them either. What my best guess is,when one of my items ($15 worth of platform pedals) was on back order,they've went in to correct the price,but at that point,they've already drafted the full price from my bank account,so they inadvertently charged me full price a second time,less the back ordered part.
> 
> Problem is,they will fix it I'm sure (it would be very provable theft if they didn't,and if they knowingly didn't,then yeas,that's what it would be-NOT saying that it was intentional,or a theft at this point,if I'm saying this right),but they will tell me (from experience) "Well,it's in our system now,it will take X number of days until it's resolved and replaced in your account...",which leaves me hanging for an additional 397-some-odd-dollars in the meantime,with automatic bill pays coming out,and a wife using the debit card and not knowing about any of this (even if I _wanted_ to tell her,she's out of town today,maybe tomorrow on business for her job,so...),and we all know the only way they would cough up for any overdraft fees or other monetary issues is if we went to court...so,I dealt with them,they made an,admittedly honest and human mistake,but I'll still be the one screwed when all's said and done. Before anybody says "Well,don't order something if you can't pay for it",that doesn't apply,I could and did pay for what I ordered,I was charged double for it.
> 
> ...


I can understand your frustration. I'm sure they'll take care of it (and you as the customer) on Monday. Til then, ride your bike and have fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

mijome07 said:


> I can understand your frustration. I'm sure they'll take care of it (and you as the customer) on Monday. Til then, ride your bike and have fun. :thumbsup:


LOL,I wish I could...the one (Redline) is 2 hours away in the shop,and since I sprung for "Next Day Air",I paid forward the parts I have already pulled off the Deadeye to a needing-parts friend :lol:

Yeah,the more I reread my words,the less pissy I get,the more guilty for being mad I get...


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

That sucks. On second thought, just hang around here.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

:lol: Good idear :thumbsup: 

Welp,I tend to get a little wound up if I ain't had much sleep,and I tend to Xbox (any of the Halo's or Fables,or Gears of Wars)myself right into crashing around 4-5AM,then getting up to get the kids out to s'kool around 6:30Am....and today daBoss Lady needed me to help get her stuff together for a new job she starts outta town training for at 6:30AM (3 hours away),and the daughter (Little Miss daBoss Lady in training  ) had a doc appt this mid-morning,so no go back to sleepy.......twas just a big mess waiting to happen with the temper I used to have still lying just underneath this rededicated-to-Christ me that I'm struggling to be (my downfalls,not His :thumbsup: ),LMBO!

I suppose I could always go wash a couple week's worth of rain/road grime off the minitruck,or the KY mud still clinging desperately to the Deadeye's frame...


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

FWIW that's exactly why I use a credit card for all online purchases. By the nature of credit card you're not on the hook for any money till the end of the billing cycle, so there is time to resolve problems that inevitably come up before they can affect your bank account. Plus there are more consumer protection laws surrounding credit cards than debit cards that make it so the companies have to help in certain ways. There are lots of free credit cards out there, and interest charges never apply if you treat it like a debit card and only spend what you have then pay it off in full every month. Sorry if that sounds preachy


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Nope,it don't sound preachy at all,Brother,LMBO! I was just explaining exactly that to daBoss Lady as I explained everything that had happened (including that I had spent $ she didn't know that I had...hey,I sold off my old project car,and some more bike bits,it wasn't like I snuck it out of the "pot" ) But hey,there's MUCH worse things a huband could be sneakingand spending on,and much worse ways he coulda gotten the $ to begin with,right?


----------



## theblackbullet (Mar 24, 2011)

Got my bullseye in the other day, and I got out to ride some singletrack today! I've never had a "nice" geared mountain bike, so I don't really know how to compare, but I LOVE the 29" wheels and the rigid fork as opposed to 26ers and a cheap front fork. The gearing is a bit much on the steep sections of the trail. I found myself out of the saddle A LOT, but that is an easy fix  No real gripes about the bike. It was easy to put together. Brakes lined up well. Front brake needed to be spaced out with a washer to fit perfect. Ill get some pics up tomorrow if I can. This thing is a blast!


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Sweet,can't wait to see those pics! :thumbsup: And welcome to the forums


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

I've had my Deadeye since September. I actually didnt realize that I never posted a picture. Here it is in its current configuration:










Actually, I dont think I had gotten the brown BWW Pure 29 rims and XT hubs wheelset when i took that picture...

I really have enjoyed this bike. The only thing that I dont like is the weight: it's heavy. I dont have a number, but it's heavy. Alas, I think I might try to find a new owner for her very soon.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

i shaved 6 pounds off my deadeye by building a jabberwocky. and thats with outlaws and bb7's. well, and an xt crank.


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

ilmfat said:


> i shaved 6 pounds off my deadeye by building a jabberwocky. and thats with outlaws and bb7's. well, and an xt crank.


I kind of regret not getting the Motobecane aluminum ss... Outcast 29? Member *1SPD *has his built up really light! Hey.. anyone reading this got an aluminum one that wants to trade for steel?


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

ilmfat said:


> i shaved 6 pounds off my deadeye by building a jabberwocky. and thats with outlaws and bb7's. well, and an xt crank.


And a good looking Jabber it is too :thumbsup:

I went out to the bike shack and stared at mine (D-Eye),less the parts I paid forward of course,today...with today's clear skies and mid 60's weather,would have been a friggin AWESOME day to hit trail :madman: :lol: ,but I hain't mad no more at Pricepoint/UPS,LOL! I do,however,reserve the right to get mad,depending on how they handle this in the morning (joking,JOKING! :lol: :lol: :lol: ).


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Jnthomps08 said:


>


That's a good looking D-Eye,Brother,diggin them drops :thumbsup:


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

longhaul: they got you queued for early morning delivery? all ur parts gonna be on the big brown truck? or u still gonna be waitin on some?


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

According to UPS tracking,it "will be delivered Monday:April 4,2011 by the end of day",and experience tells me around 4-7PM,we're always their last stop of the day,LOL!

And nope,a set of pedals is back-ordered (which methinks is the culprit for the double charging of my bill at Pricepoint on this order),but other than that,yeah,supposedly everything else is there :thumbsup:


----------



## Aaron1017 (Jun 1, 2010)

Raced mine this weekend at the Alafia 6 hour classic. What a blast! Performed flawless. Think I had the cheapest bike there.


----------



## kmancrx (Nov 15, 2009)

Aaron1017 said:


> Raced mine this weekend at the Alafia 6 hour classic. What a blast! Performed flawless. Think I had the cheapest bike there.


Great to hear. Did you feel beat up with the rigid fork?


----------



## kmancrx (Nov 15, 2009)

So I took the BE for a longer ride this weekend. I rode with two of my buddies on geared 26ers with fox forks (one had a full squish), nice rigs. We had a great time. They said they would never ride rigid but I figured eh... someone has to be crazy. We did about 12-14 miles which was an out and back on two trails in Greensboro. The second one, Owls Roost, is jokingly called Owl's roots by the locals. I did feel a bit beat up on some of the repetative rooty sections, but the flowy stuff was very fun. I cleared all the logs and up and overs that my buddies did. On one of the faster downhill/rooty sections I hit a root and basically put the front wheel between two sapplings that stopped me and one of the guys ran into my back wheel. The wheel was a bit tacoed, So when we got back to the car for the second set of trails I switched to my 26 geared HT. We did 15 more miles of trails. I definitely had to adjust my riding style a bit for the 26er, which felt less stable. If it wasn't for my bent wheel I would have probably ridden the Dawes.

I did put the WTB Exiwolf from the Jabber I was borrowing on the BE and it made the bike feel more stable and grippy than with the Nano up front. Once set up tubeless I with a 2.3 up front I think the bike will be a bit more comfortable.


----------



## theblackbullet (Mar 24, 2011)

picture does it no justice
it's got the chameleon green/purple thing going on!











longhaultrucker said:


> Sweet,can't wait to see those pics! :thumbsup: And welcome to the forums


thanks!


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

longhaul: u got an update?


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

Bought time we see another Dead Eye with drops. :thumbsup:


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Sorry for the delay,wife had a major issue at the new job yesterday (first day even...it resulted in an old perv being fired...all I'm saying :nono: ) so we were out with her boss most of the day. UPS did in fact deliver today (and was super nice,and apologetic...I felt so guilty) as you can see. Some of it's pgrades are in WV at the not-so-local LBS until Thursday it looks like (his wife's ill,and he's staying home with her,which is more important  ),so I won't have finished build pics till later in th week.

Pricepoint: IDK why I get so bent outta shape worrying (actually I do...I've been screwed over so many times before,LOL!),but they were super kool about every bit of it,took care of the problems,took care of me as a customer (I even have some store credit coming,without asking  ),and they have earned a loyal customer outta me for sure :thumbsup:

Yes,those are some white parts you see through the bubblewrap,to go on my black framed D-Eye  ,bu not all the parts are for it,some are for the Redline. You'll just hafta waitand see,teeheehee


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

longhaultrucker said:


> Sorry for the delay,wife had a major issue at the new job yesterday (first day even...it resulted in an old perv being fired...all I'm saying :nono: ) so we were out with her boss most of the day. UPS did in fact deliver today (and was super nice,and apologetic...I felt so guilty) as you can see. Some of it's pgrades are in WV at the not-so-local LBS until Thursday it looks like (his wife's ill,and he's staying home with her,which is more important  ),so I won't have finished build pics till later in th week.
> 
> Pricepoint: IDK why I get so bent outta shape worrying (actually I do...I've been screwed over so many times before,LOL!),but they were super kool about every bit of it,took care of the problems,took care of me as a customer (I even have some store credit coming,without asking  ),and they have earned a loyal customer outta me for sure :thumbsup:
> 
> Yes,those are some white parts you see through the bubblewrap,to go on my black framed D-Eye  ,bu not all the parts are for it,some are for the Redline. You'll just hafta waitand see,teeheehee


Good to hear buddie. :thumbsup:


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

dude. you really need to tell me before you order parts. i got a white ea-70 i aint usin. course, gettin the pepperjacks off is gonna be tough.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

ilmfat said:


> dude. you really need to tell me before you order parts. i got a white ea-70 i aint usin. course, gettin the pepperjacks off is gonna be tough.


LOL,sorry It was a "cockpit kit" anyways though,only part that didn't come included was the ti-rail seat I also ordered on sale (Whoops! Did I give a hint? It just slipped out,pay no attention to that,you didn't hear iiiiiiit







),so it would have cam even if I had another one :thumbsup:


----------



## Aaron1017 (Jun 1, 2010)

*Bike performed flawless for the Alafia 6 Hour classic race! The river was flooded and we had to power through water as high as the bottom bracket for at least 40 feet, plus numerous mud. Pretty sure I had the cheapest bike there, even with the Manitou fork.*



















*Thats right, I made her a kissy face!*


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

nice action pics.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

ilmfat said:


> nice action pics.


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

X3


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice race photos. Damn, I can't wait 'til I start racing.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

mijome07 said:


> Nice race photos. Damn, I can't wait 'til I start racing.


That would be a +4  :thumbsup:


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

*a touch of bling...*

put some 180mm XT cranks on today with a brand new SRAM 830 chain......

also changed the gearing to 34/18......

blingy.....


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

NICE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Aaron1017 (Jun 1, 2010)

paco664 said:


> put some 180mm XT cranks on today with a brand new SRAM 830 chain......
> 
> also changed the gearing to 34/18......


Sweet! I running 32/17 at the moment. Waiting on 33T chainring from HBC!


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Here's some of the new parts (brakes not hooked up,cables just set in there for pics-these levers are for use with the bb5's,won't work w/ V's) 


























































IF I don't have a sweet deal on a Jabber frame (I'll know this weekend,if I can swing it),I needs me some white cranks,a white squishy fork,and a white wheelset now :thumbsup:


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

LHT, nice setup. I plan on getting that white seat post to match my stem and frame.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks! And sweet! :thumbsup: I was just sitting here thinking how sweet an all white one would look...was even thinking about a new white one myself,till I seen they's sold out :madman: LMBO! 

Looks like I may hafta spin that seat/post around 180,didn't realise it set the seat at such an odd angle,LOL!


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

280 for freedom discs on dmr hubs, handbuilt from universal. wish ida done that instead of the outlaws. good luck on the white cranks. ud be better off gettin white pedals and a white bashguard. definitely white cable housing. course, i like my bikes pretty flashy.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

id trade ya the 15 for the 17.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

I think the 17 wbe a bit long in the TT,but if you need this one back? I gots white pedals ordered (that was the back ordered part from PP). :thumbsup:


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

im good. id just hate to see u get another DD. all those white parts would look wicked on the green jabber tho.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

We'll find out if the frames he has fits me,and IF that dude buys alla that stuffs I told you about. Fingers crossed,LOL!


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

im losin all the red. gonna get some white housing. its 4 mm derailleur housing, but its compressionless. i use it for my brakes. prolly have at least 10 ft left over, if your interested.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Sweet,keep me posted after you get it in,I may buy the excess off ya :thumbsup:


----------



## RDTigger (Sep 9, 2010)

Aaron1017 said:


> Raced mine this weekend at the Alafia 6 hour classic. What a blast! Performed flawless. Think I had the *PINKEST* bike there.


FYP :thumbsup:


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

ilmfat said:


> im losin all the red. gonna get some white housing. its 4 mm derailleur housing, but its compressionless. i use it for my brakes. prolly have at least 10 ft left over, if your interested.


I won't be needing that white housing (check yer PM)


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

Just ordered a white Sette seat post to replace a Sette suspension one. Gonna give that one to my brother-in-law. Seeing that I haven't posted a photo in a while, I'll do another one soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

been riding the wheels off my Deadeye. 

Looks like thread has been pretty active... about to go thru and catch up.


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

safetyfifth said:


> Correct, I didn't try to imply that everybodys deadeye is junk. Im just not happy with the quality of my personal bike. I've had no problems out of my specialized epic, and I ride it way harder then I would ever dare to ride my deadeye, higher price equates to higher build quality and quality of the componets. Simple fact there.
> I will contact BD Monday and see what they say.
> 
> Not hating on this bike guys, enjoy and ride what ya got.


yeah my back tire has been giving me hell as well.... i can't keep the damn thing "true"

everytime I ride it...... it's no longer true.


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

MyName1sMud said:


> yeah my back tire has been giving me hell as well.... i can't keep the damn thing "true"
> 
> everytime I ride it...... it's no longer true.


have you contacted BD???? from what i hear they will take care of you....


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

The best upgrade I ever made to the Dead Eye was replacing the cheap stock wheels. I got some 'hand-built' from bicyclewheelwarehouse.com as opposed to the 'machine-built' that come on the bike. :nono:


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

paco664 said:


> have you contacted BD???? from what i hear they will take care of you....


OH really? Even if i've had the bike as long as I have without saying anything?

I figured they would just say "tough titty" if i complained about the back rim.

I was just thinking about buying a whole new wheelset but I don't know what to buy with the whole SS thing........

(still a bike noob)


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

The stock wheelset is meant to take a cassette (cluster of cogs). That's why you got spacers and a cog to convert it to a single speed. Get another wheelset like that. Or get a single speed specific wheelset.


----------



## Aaron1017 (Jun 1, 2010)

http://www.parktool.com/blog/repair-help/freehub-service

Anyone remove the freehub yet? Just follow the instructions for Shimano??


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

Aaron1017 said:


> http://www.parktool.com/blog/repair-help/freehub-service
> 
> Anyone remove the freehub yet? Just follow the instructions for Shimano??


As i'm a bike noob... I bought the book "Zinn and the art of mountain bike repair"

I'm pretty sure it says how to do it in there as everything under the sun is in that book. You should check it out!


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Awesome books,I have the last 4 of the 5 editions :thumbsup:


----------



## kmancrx (Nov 15, 2009)

Went for another long ride with one of my buddies yesterday. We switched between the jabber and the dawes. We ended up doing about 25 miles. About 15 were on swoopy flowy singletrack. The last 10 or so were more technical. It was rocky and rooty with some brutal climbs. He really liked the Dawes. We both felt that it climbed much more efficiently than the 20T equipped jabber with the Reba. He agreed with me that you really only needed suspension on the really fast choppy downhills. 

He hasn't bought a bike yet and I am trying to convince him to get one of these. He was looking at geared bikes, but now he is considering a singlespeed. 

I am pretty impressed with the bike so far. At first I thought it was a bit twitchy and that the front end would washout. I realized the bike handles well when it has a lot of weight on the back. Basically you let the bike do what it wants to do and you just point it in the right direction. This also helps to lessen the weight on your arms and decreases the rattling of your upper body (i.e. more comfortable ride)

I have had a blast on the bike so far and I am very satisfied with my purchase.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

seems like the dawes/jabberwocky is a popular combo.


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

kmancrx said:


> Basically you let the bike do what it wants to do...


If I let this happen, I'd be crashing a lot more.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

ilmfat said:


> seems like the dawes/jabberwocky is a popular combo.


Looks that way :thumbsup:


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

ilmfat said:


> seems like the dawes/jabberwocky is a popular combo.


Looks that way :thumbsup:


----------



## kmancrx (Nov 15, 2009)

ilmfat said:


> seems like the dawes/jabberwocky is a popular combo.


The Jabber isn't mine just borrowing it from someone who is out of the country right now. As it is set up the 18" Jabber is heavier than the Dawes.


----------



## kmancrx (Nov 15, 2009)

mijome07 said:


> If I let this happen, I'd be crashing a lot more.


What I mean is it doesn't take much input to steer the bike. Just a slight lean of the hips/legs and you go easily through the burmed corners.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

my beef with the dawes is tube shape. might as well get aluminum.


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

I knew what you meant. I was joking. I got short handle bars so I can turn on a dime, so-to-speak. I didn't want wide ones that made me feel like I'm turning a big rig.


----------



## kmancrx (Nov 15, 2009)

The Jabber has narrower bars and I am not a fan personally. I like the bars on the Dawes much more. I like the added stability of the wider bars. Big truck drivin' honk honk.:rockon:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Seems like nobody is writing reviews on the new mtbr review page for the Deadeye..I was looking forward to reading those. If you guys don't start writing reviews I will steal you bikes one by one and write the reviews myself...of course I'll return the bikes after I write the reviews  maybe..:lol:


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

Here's my bike basking in the warm So Cal sun. I dropped almost a pound from my previous setup. This one weighed in at 29.6 lbs on the bathroom scale. Still gotta get a new saddle. Using a friends' saddle right now. :thumbsup:


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> If you guys don't start writing reviews I will steal you bikes one by one and write the reviews myself...of course I'll return the bikes after I write the reviews  maybe..:lol:


You'll hafta take mine's wheels/cranks back off the Jabberwocky before you can ride it,just be sure you put em back all lubed n ready when yer done,and I'll leave a slushy Mtn Dew in the freeze for ya :thumbsup:


----------



## Aaron1017 (Jun 1, 2010)

FINE! I'll write a review tomorrow!

So NO ONE has removed the freehub body??? I tried to remove mine like a Shimano and that inner bolt wont budge at all!! Might contact Bikes Direct tomorrow.


----------



## theblackbullet (Mar 24, 2011)

anyone want to sell me the stock seat off of theirs for the low low?


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

if shipping's not more than 10 bucks...

how bout free?


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

but if you can scrape 25 bucks up, i recommend:

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=32041

tho the stock seats are suprisingly comfy.


----------



## theblackbullet (Mar 24, 2011)

ilmfat said:


> if shipping's not more than 10 bucks...
> 
> how bout free?


should fit in a $5 usps flate rate box and I LOVE free. lol



ilmfat said:


> but if you can scrape 25 bucks up, i recommend:
> 
> http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=32041
> 
> tho the stock seats are suprisingly comfy.


...but I can scrape up $25 and I'm a huge fan of flashy white parts. lol

hmmmmmmmm...

Is the charge that much nicer?


----------



## kmancrx (Nov 15, 2009)

This is my first hemet cam video so I didn't have it positioned very well. I will hopefully get the angle of the camera better. Anyway, this is the local singletrack behind my house. Riding the Dawes.






Untitled from Kelley Montoya on Vimeo.


----------



## Redrum1 (Apr 14, 2011)

What's the difference between the bullseye and the deadeye?
and what size would you guy's recommend for me, I'm 5'8" 165lbs and wear 30 x 30 jeans


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Welcome to the forums,firstly :thumbsup:

Bullseye's and Deadeye's: The Bullseye has Avid bb5 disc brakes installed,and has a disc only fork,the Deadeye has disc _ready_ wheels/fork,but comes with V's installed. They come in different colors too (Deadeye's are glossy,Bullseyes are Matte,also).

I'm 5'9",wearing 33/32 jeans,mine's a 15" and it fit me comfortably (until I pulled it apart for parts,LOL!),but I need a bit more upright riding position than most...I'd say you're borderline between a 15" and 17" off-hand,depending on how you like your bikes to feel. If you likeem compact,go the 15",if you like a bit more stretching room,go the 17",looking at the geometry of each,they're actually pretty close in many respects.

Kinda vague,but hope it helps


----------



## Redrum1 (Apr 14, 2011)

^ thanks, so the Bullseye is slightly better than the deadeye?

I'd think I'll go with a 17", 15" seems like it would be a little too small (for me at least)


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

YW  

Yeah,there's only $30 difference in the pricing between the two,and there's no way one could score brand new bb5 discs for both frant and rear for $30 (not that I've EVER seen,anyways),if you want discs,go the B-Eye from the start,save some denero :thumbsup: 

And yeah,the 15" would be more compact for ya...but that's exactly why I chose it over the 17",needing that compactness personally. TomAto,TomAHto...Mater  Be sure and post us a pic when you gets it (PS: Bullseyes are instock-as of last week anyways- in 17",Deadeyes are sold out)


----------



## kmancrx (Nov 15, 2009)

Redrum1 said:


> ^ thanks, so the Bullseye is slightly better than the deadeye?
> 
> I'd think I'll go with a 17", 15" seems like it would be a little too small (for me at least)


Definitely the 17". I am 5'8" and went with the 17". Fits nicely.


----------



## Redrum1 (Apr 14, 2011)

just ordered a copper bullseye 17", can't wait. Never assembled a bike though, is it difficult to do it yourself?


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

i cant say enough about the charge spoon. honestly, the stock seat is 85% to perfect (even non-cyclists find it comfy). i think the spoon loses broad appeal, but gains a larger section of the "serious" demographic (its a skoash more firm, but in a supprtive way). 30 min ride? stock. 2 hr ride? spoon. but my (k)easter is prolly totally different from yours.

course then theres all the colors.


----------



## SoCalNomadRider (Jan 15, 2011)

Redrum1 said:


> just ordered a copper bullseye 17", can't wait. Never assembled a bike though, is it difficult to do it yourself?


Congrats you must have bought the last one, I ordered a Med. grey and went to pay said sold out then tried copper and gone only Med. available was green.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Redrum1 said:


> just ordered a copper bullseye 17", can't wait. Never assembled a bike though, is it difficult to do it yourself?


Do you have bike tools as well as general mechanics tools? Do you have some mechanical ability? If so, it's not too difficult with some help from a knowledgeable friend and/or videos. If not, you can use this as a learning opportunity. Again, a friend with tools and you tube vids will help. Buying some basic tools for yourself would be great to continue developing your own bike wrenching abilities.

The reason I mention bike specific tools is there are some things on any bike out of a box that I like to disassemble, inspect and lube. Sometimes things aren't torqued or lubed properly out of the box such as wheel bearings (metric and cone wrenches), the bottom bracket (Shimano bottom bracket tool, crank pullers), the headset (allen wrenches), installing and torquing brake calipers (allen wrenches) and generally torquing everything after assembly (allen sockets for a torque wrench also used for torquing everything to specs).

While none of this is rocket science, it does require careful consideration of your abilities and following accepted/proven practices for bike assembly since you are putting your health and that of people on the trail with you in your hands.

Good luck and enjoy the B-Eye however it gets together.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

redrum: its all straight forward. you shouldnt have to touch the drivetrain at all. allen wrenches and a 15mm box wrench'll do everything, but the wheels. dont ride em til they get trued. u can do it urself, if you wanna. sheldon brown (all things bicycle), or buy a zin book. take your time. follow the instructions. 

or take them to a shop. thats what i did.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

@ ilmfat:

My experience with the wheels is that they were fine out of the box -- true and tensioned fine. I didn't have any truing issues until I rode the bike a couple of times. Then, I trued and retensioned them.

What I did have problems with was the preload on the wheel bearings. With 2 separate wheelsets (I bought a spare set from a local ride buddy who was upgrading), they were set too tight out of the box so I opened them up, greased the bearings and set the bearing tension properly so the wheels would turn more freely.

Obviously, opening up any of the bearings sets and lubing them up will make them hold up better when moisture inevitably gets in. These are the reasons for my suggestion in the post above.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Zinn and the Art of Mtn Bike Maintenance comes HIGHLY recommended,not justby me. It's writ out so that the noob and beginner,even with "no mechanical experience" can easily follow along. Any decentbook store should have a copy(or can order it),it's inexpensive,and really does explain things in a way anyone can do it. Want proof? My bikes are ridable still,LOL!  

Mine is second hand (thanks again ilmfat :thumbsup: ) and hence came assembled,but looking at what the website shows,it should be really simple with a few tools :thumbsup: 

Mad props on the order,don't forget pics when it arrives :thumbsup:


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

ive owned 3 deadeyes. all 3 cranks were solid. headsets are good. the only problem i had was keeping wheels true. well, one of the cassette bodies came off.

for someone not experienced, i would recommend completing the assembly and doing adjustment (again, please, take your time on the wheels tho). cause more problems might be created than solved by a full disassemble. if it feels wonky, then track down the problem. gotta love rigid SS. easy diagnostics.


----------



## theblackbullet (Mar 24, 2011)

ilmfat said:


> i cant say enough about the charge spoon. honestly, the stock seat is 85% to perfect (even non-cyclists find it comfy). i think the spoon loses broad appeal, but gains a larger section of the "serious" demographic (its a skoash more firm, but in a supprtive way). 30 min ride? stock. 2 hr ride? spoon. but my (k)easter is prolly totally different from yours.
> 
> course then theres all the colors.


I would definitely consider myself "serious" although somewhat new to mtb'ing. Looks like I'll be ordering one tomorrow


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

funny. ive been here for years and am not serious at all. honestly, i barely ride. i just love the gear. looking to change that this year. im dumpin out the parts bin. paid spam: anyone local want some 26 and drivetrain gear? maybe this isnt the best demographic, but its worth a shot.

for a spouse maybe, or significant other.

oh, and id still send you the stock seat to try out. u could give us a comparison.


----------



## kmancrx (Nov 15, 2009)

My drivetrain was too tight out of the box. It had to be loosened a bit, but my wheels were tru, till a buddy of mine ran into my wheel and bent it. I banged it out and it is now true again. Give us a holler if you run into problems with setup. We will try to help.

I really like the bike. Faster than my 4" travel geared 26er? No, but more fun, yes. I haven't. Wanted to ride that bike yet. Congrats on the purchase.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

I just worked on a brand new Dawes Deadeye yesterday. All in all, it's a nice bike, and a great value in my opinion. You get a nice frame and good brakes for only $350 shipped; it's kind of nuts. Everything on it worked well. I threw it on my scale, and it weighed 30.82 pounds, which is pretty heavy for a 29" rigid. However, I think that weight could easily drop quickly if it were given some strategic upgrades.


----------



## Aaron1017 (Jun 1, 2010)

bad mechanic said:


> I just worked on a brand new Dawes Deadeye yesterday. All in all, it's a nice bike, and a great value in my opinion. You get a nice frame and good brakes for only $350 shipped; it's kind of nuts. Everything on it worked well. I threw it on my scale, and it weighed 30.82 pounds, which is pretty heavy for a 29" rigid. However, I think that weight could easily drop quickly if it were given some strategic upgrades.


what size frame?


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

17".

I really liked the paint as well.


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

Just got back from a 3 hour ride about 30 mins.... 

I'm gonna buy a Charge Spoon now


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

i own 2. but havent ridden the black one yet.


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

ilmfat said:


> i own 2. but havent ridden the black one yet.


thinking about going with the brown


----------



## rbrandow (Oct 14, 2010)

I thought I would update my months-old post, as the snow in Maine is finally well on its way out and I've had a chance to trail test the Bullseye.

The 17" frame which at first felt a little small seems sized real well for me now. I'm 5'-9" with ~32" inseam. I'm an inexperienced rider and pretty light, so there's only so much hell I can throw at the bike, but no problems so far in terms of breaking anything, wheels are true, freehub has no complaints. The nanoraptors are surprisingly very grippy, even in the snow/icewater/mud trail conditions we're still having.

The only changes I've made to the bike are a BB7 front caliper (happy accident, LBS had one kicking around, nicer to adjust though) and some CB smarty pedals. The bike is top-notch, I feel like the rigid + SS is forcing me to figure out what the hell I'm doing, while the 29er approach angle keeps the rutted/rocky/rooty/fallen-tree trails from being too intimidating. Very very pleased. The rider is definitely holding back the bike, not the other way around, and it won't be for a while.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

brown with fat franks for the road. and brown grips. thats what id do with a black one. or a tuxedo. honestly, the bike looks pretty good stock. different bars and stem, but same color scheme. im goin white/red. its gonna be dope. 

im really likin the stout tho. wonder if my lbs can get me one.


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

ilmfat said:


> brown with fat franks for the road. and brown grips. thats what id do with a black one. or a tuxedo. honestly, the bike looks pretty good stock. different bars and stem, but same color scheme. im goin white/red. its gonna be dope.
> 
> im really likin the stout tho. wonder if my lbs can get me one.


my bike is white.

still going brown seat and grips 

getting the Surly Open Bar handlebars and gonna throw on some ergon gp-1's bio cork grips with them.

Thanks to the dude that is building the divide fixie ( i think his name is slowerthansnot) :thumbsup: He's not using those on the divide bike but i'm friends with him on facebook and saw the set up in one of his albums.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

divide fixie. 

no words. 

i am in awe.

thats just insane to me.

ya never know, i might not like my cream fat franks


----------



## Aaron1017 (Jun 1, 2010)

Anyone know the spoke nipple size? Knocked my rear out of true last weekend!


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

i just spin the pedros "tri-wrench" til one fits.


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

Gonna try something different. Just ordered an Easton XC flat bar, Avid levers, Ritchey 'soft' grips and Titec Micros bar ends. Still gotta get some Jagwire cables/housing. Everything will be black.


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

Gonna try something different. Just ordered an Easton XC flat bar, Avid levers, Ritchey 'soft' grips and Titec Micros bar ends. Still gotta get some Jagwire cables/housing. Everything will be black. Photo coming soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trower (Apr 27, 2009)

Well just took the plunge and ordered a Bullseye in Gray.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

you'll love it (once you upgrade the wheels).


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

Trower said:


> Well just took the plunge and ordered a Bullseye in Gray.


congrats!


----------



## Aaron1017 (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeah, my rear wheel isnt in the best shape. Could true it side to side.... but it isnt round anymore. Rode is HARD the past few rides, include some jumps and drops at low tire pressure. :thumbsup: 

Spoke tension from factory was probably too loose I think. We'll see what my friend can do to fix it. Hopefully it'll hold out until I find a replacement.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

universal cycles, handbuilt. deore hubs, sx44 rim (banshee chose that as the stock rim for the paradox, so...), if you dont mind silver hubs and spokes, u can get em for like 220, shipped.

i placed an order yesterday for shim hubs/ halo freedom discs (white), w black nips and silver spokes. 250 shipped. itll be a couple weeks, but theyll be suh-weet. im even havin them shipped to my new found (not quite local) lbs. he did a VERY good job cleanin up my outlaw 29's, so if theyre already built well, and he cleans em up, they should be supa-pimp.. course, theyll never touch a deadeye frame, as by weekend i will be returning my last DD to stock and selling it for crank money for my jabber. pullin the xt off for my new scout.

its funny, the deadeye was the catalyst for my transition to lbs. maybe if my outlaws had come set-up, id still be surfin sites. im wishin i woulda waited to place the order for the wheels til i picked up my outlaws from adam (owner of company bicycle in charleston, wv). if he can do this good of a job fixin wheels, he can prolly build some awesome ones. 

but i had to get one more cheap purchase in. lbs prices are, um, different. plus, i read good things about universals wheels.

again, if you do your own work, cool, get a deadeye. but if your gonna take it to a shop, get it (a bike, not the DD)...(unless you live near a cycle spectrum) from the shop. build a relationship. the premiums higher, but its worth it.

*thats another cool thing about adam, ive brought him my internet parts and he fixed em. he even had a good attitude about it. well, no attitude really. hes a dope guy. 

i even brought in my jabberwocky (hes a vassago dealer) i got from huck n roll. he didnt care where i got it. he was stoked to see it and wrench on it.*

alot of shops get butt hurt and either give crappy service, or charge you out the butt for said service. sadly sometimes both.


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

Anyone got an extra disc ready wheel set they want to part with for cheap?


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

Over a year ago I was fortunate to meet a bike mechanic via a craigslist sale. I was selling some unused bike tools. Since then, I've had him come down and work on my bike and my brother-in-law's too. 

I could of done the work myself, but I didn't have the needed tools. He brings his bike stand and tools and works on the drive way. He even gets you involved in what he is doing. 

So, he makes house calls, charges cheaper (and sometimes accepts trades) and has it done that day. He said I'm always welcomed to go to his house (which is about 8 miles away) and use his tools. 

He's an accountant by trade, but does this on the side. I guess from what he tells me, he used to be a mechanic for a local bike team.


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

I've always wanted to get in on the bike mechanic trade. I just started actually applying myself to learn it so that I can maybe in the future "get in on it" at a bike shop/team.

I'm slowing learning but it's coming together faster than I thought it would due to this "Zinn" book I picked up. I've been reading the thing like a Bible.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

I'd always just taken mine to the LBS,which more often than not was fairly close...now it's a 1.5-2 hour drive to have a nut turned,LOL,so yeah,you guys aren't the only ones,I'm learning/wanting to learn too (besides,I have all these editions of Zinn's books,all these tools... ) :thumbsup:


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

that pedros mutli tool has spoke wrenches on the end of the chain tool, btw.


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

2011 bulllseye... dart3 rockshox... XT 180mm cranks... bontrager mustang wheelset... WTB exiwolf 2.3's... easton monkey lite CF bars... running 34/20... ~31lbs.... 21" frame....

i freaking love this bike...

EDIT... that TITEC post bit the big one today... and has been temp replaced by the stock post until my new post arrives at the LBS....


















and i will toss in a photo of the wifes SS... access XCL29er... 21" frame *(she is 6' even @ 180lbs of muscle and loooooooong legs so it fits just fine...).......


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

MyName1sMud said:


> God I love your bike.


me too.... ..:thumbsup:


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

God I love your bike.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

FOR CHEAP WHEELS:

i was able to do shimano 529 on sx44 (or save 6 bucks and get the rhyno-lites, u could even stick w v brakes w the rhinos) with silver 2.0's (HANDBUILT!!!!!) for 166 at universal. (i got different for a lil more).

the sx44 is prol way better than the 317 from pricepoint (no more mavic for me). if u want less rim, they prol got it.

its the handbuilt that does it for me. 

no more machine built. EVER!!!!

and shipping would be the same. 

add 10 per wheel for black spokes. or 6 (total) for black nips.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

*teaser.*

its getting its white stem back. i think the s-3's gonna stay. i might try some nail polish on it. prolly get a wheel upgrade in the fall. oh, and its gonna get the on-one carbon off the jabber as soon as my odis arrives.

i was thinkin i was gonna sell it, but now i think its decent enough to keep.

course, im even converting a 26er to rigid SS. even the forks aluminum.

i offload a bunch of bike gear, and ALL OF A SUDDEN everyone wants to ride. so i guess i gotta fill the quiver back up.


----------



## Redrum1 (Apr 14, 2011)

my bullseye came in today, decided to take it to a shop to get it assembled.
picking it up tomorrow evening. pretty stoked.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

ilmfat: I hate when that happens,LOL,but she's looking good all white n red :thumbsup: 

Redrum1: Kool beans! :thumbsup:


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

sucks, cause i got deores on white halo freedom discs comin for the scout build. i really wanna put em on this one tho. maybe next year i guess.


----------



## Redrum1 (Apr 14, 2011)

here's my Bullseye, love the way it rides.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Redrum1 said:


> here's my Bullseye, love the way it rides.


Lose the reflectors and chainguard and you are good to go :thumbsup:


----------



## Redrum1 (Apr 14, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Lose the reflectors and chainguard and you are good to go :thumbsup:


yeah I know, looks lame right (lol)
dude at the bike shop put all that **** on there.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Redrum1 said:


> yeah I know, looks lame right (lol)
> dude at the bike shop put all that **** on there.


Yeah I figured that's why they are there...it's against the law for shops to sell or build bikes without reflectors and chainguards..they throw that **** on bmx bikes haha kids don't even want to test ride them


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Redrum1: Mad,MAD props Brother! Glad you got it in and are loving it! Tht color looks better in your pics than BD's site pics too :thumbsup:


----------



## Redrum1 (Apr 14, 2011)

longhaultrucker said:


> Redrum1: Mad,MAD props Brother! Glad you got it in and are loving it! Tht color looks better in your pics than BD's site pics too :thumbsup:


yeah man, it really is a great bike. love the simplicity of a single speed.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

looks like the deadeye's gonna get the on-one carbon back. and all the red bits. im definitely just gonna keep it. wheels for xmas.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Sweet :thumbsup: 

(and...you're as bad as I am,teeheehee!  )


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

lol.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

ilmfat said:


> before i stole the parts for my jabber build. after pics to come.


What bars are these? Those Origin8 ones?

*edit* ah, of course the picture I'm referring to didn't show. The picture on page 23 is what I am referencing.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

the bendy ones? they're on-one marys. 

im gonna play with various positions between the DD and the scout with the mary and a riser. 

ordered a ragley carnegie for the jabber. might throw that in the mix.

strugglin with whats gonna go on the dawes and whats gonna go on the scout.

pretty sure the DD's gonna end up just bein a kick around bike.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

ilmfat said:


> the bendy ones? they're on-one marys.
> 
> im gonna play with various positions between the DD and the scout with the mary and a riser.
> 
> ...


I thought they were those Origin8 Space bars..how do you like the "bendy" bars? When I finally get my DD and do what I want with it, it will have some similar bars


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

im hoping the ragleysll do the trick.

if you wanted to drive down and pick em up, you could borrow the marys. im not gonna be able to give em a good test for at least a coupla months anyways.


----------



## Aaron1017 (Jun 1, 2010)

Anyone have the complete measurements for the stock stem and handlebars?

Handlebar	Dawes 2" Alloy Riser Bar, 25.5" Wide, 31.8mm *(up sweep?! back sweep? Is it really 2" rise?)*
Stem	Dawes Alloy MTB, 7 Degree Rise 31.8mm clamp *(90mm? Stack height?)*


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

ilmfat said:


> im hoping the ragleysll do the trick.
> 
> if you wanted to drive down and pick em up, you could borrow the marys. im not gonna be able to give em a good test for at least a coupla months anyways.


Unless you are within 30 minutes of me, I will spend more in gas picking them up and dropping them off than I will just buying a pair or two :lol: I do appreciate the offer though, hey maybe when you ride those trails I pictured from the other thread you can drop them off  Still hate me for that?


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

i dont hate you as much now that you implied ill get an invite  . itll be a few months before im trail-able anyways.

and i was thinking it might be a lil pricey at 4 bucks a gal, but figured id throw it out there.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

northern or southern ohio?

im in assland, ky, so thatll give you an idea. takes a couple hours to get to columbus or cinci.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

ilmfat said:


> northern or southern ohio?
> 
> im in assland, ky, so thatll give you an idea. takes a couple hours to get to columbus or cinci.


I'm about an hour north of Cincy, and with gas at basically $4 and a truck that gets 9-10mpg, it's killing me :madman: Do you ride Tower Park and (I'm forgetting the name of the other one right now)? I've been planning on making it down that way some time to ride, I'll let you know if I do. Oh, and how's all this rain huh? :lol: Raining nonstop for 2+ weeks here.


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

It's 75 degrees today in my neck of the woods.


----------



## kmancrx (Nov 15, 2009)

I threw a Maxxis Ardent 2.4 on the front and converted both the front and rear to ghetto tubeless using the split intertube method and some homemade sealant (slime, mold builder latex and water). The bigger tire up front helps to take out some of the smaller chop.

My buddy and I did 2 laps on a relatively non technical singletrack, lots of burms and only 2 real rock gardens to speak of. I busted my chain 2 miles out, but no big deal. Guess I had too much tension on it. Still having fun with the bike.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

nah. i never really get over that way to ride. i checked out some of the reviews in cincy, seemed like everthin was too mellow or waaay steep. im not much of a climber. as it is we still hafta drive 30 min to ride. 

i dont get it. the land around here is worthless for anything cause its too steep. 'cept biking. but no trails. friggin stupid. what a waste.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

oh, and my favorite local trail is not just wet, its underwater.

not that i could ride anyways. even toolin around town is too much.

damn injured list.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

ilmfat said:


> nah. i never really get over that way to ride. i checked out some of the reviews in cincy, seemed like everthin was too mellow or waaay steep. im not much of a climber. as it is we still hafta drive 30 min to ride.
> 
> i dont get it. the land around here is worthless for anything cause its too steep. 'cept biking. but no trails. friggin stupid. what a waste.


Yeah most Ohio trails suck for SS, too steep or too flat :lol: What'd you break/hurt?


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

Last Monday I was gonna order new parts from Price Point. I then got an email with 10% off at Bike Wagon. So I placed an order with them. 

Two of the four items were not in stock. I ended up cancelling that order this morning at placed one with Price Point. I'll have it delivered tomorrow. Gotta love living in Southern California.


----------



## Trower (Apr 27, 2009)

Well been riding the Dawes around and quite like the sucker! Very nible, yet is very stable as well. I got a 19" and I'm 6'1 and wear 31x33 jeans, and the 19 fit perfect! Had 500 to spend after I lost my GF paragon off my car at a gas station and I don't think I could have done any better with the money I had. Will say the brake mounts are CRAP, but I got the front to work though not flawlessly! The back I just put some canti's on that I had laying around for now till I have time to tackle the rear mount:/ Love the 185mm rotors though! Alot of bike for 350 for sure!

Will post some pics here once I find my camera.....


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

man parts. non-bike related.

im gonna bump it up from a 14T to a 16 on the trail this year (if i get there before the leaves turn).
that and start climbing. 

i always sucked at climbing even with gears. now i got an excuse.

changin the 14 to a 12t for the road tho.

i like to push a harder gear. 

but i think ill need the 16 if im gonna start climbing on the trail.


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

ilmfat said:


> man parts. non-bike related.
> 
> im gonna bump it up from a 14T to a 16 on the trail this year (if i get there before the leaves turn).
> that and start climbing.
> ...


where do you live that you can ride a trail with gearing such as that?? i live in south florida and even here we have steep technical climbs *(just not very long ones) that require a gear you can climb with.... i can/have run 32/16... but it was hell on the ups... i run 34/20 now and me and my 42 yr old knees are happy with the decision...

you guys must not have any ups there....


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

we got steep trails. i just never ride them. 

but i wanna start climbin. 

i took my 32x14 up the hill a bit last year. it wasnt too bad. but for "serious" trail, i think ill need the 16T. 

when i lived in wyoming there was a trail i coulda ridden with a 36x12, if i wanted. course, it was a shuttle run, so...


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

*a little closer...*

... to done.

waitin on the white stem. might leave it black tho. idk.


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

I was able to drop over 6 ounces with this new setup. Really like the foam grips. New 'better' photos to come.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

a better crank and fork could save POUNDS off the bike.


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

ilmfat said:


> a better crank and fork could save POUNDS off the bike.


True. I'll drop a pound switching to better/lighter tubes/tires. I do a lot of climbing, so that will help. Then I'll get better wheels once I beat the hell out the DH19's. Maybe slap a 20T on. I'll be upgrading little by little.

I've entertained the thought of having the frame/fork painted by a skilled individual. I showed my brother my new setup today. He said, 'bar ends are for sissy's'. I laughed. He all into downhill mtb riding.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

i love bar ends.

im not too concerned about leverage/performance.

i just like the comfort.

prolly gonna put my cat eyes on the DD.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Ilmat: It looks much better now with the red bilngy bits :thumbsup: ,that white stem will look dope too!

mijome07: If you were to build a nicer set of wheels (even used machine built from eVilbay),you'd drop some decent weight too  Good lookin DE,I like em in white :thumbsup: 

Sasquatch: I drove farther than that to his house to pick up the black Deadeye from him a few weeks ago. Don't look at it as gas spent...look at it as a road trip to "meet" a new biking friend (that doesn't ease the sting of $4 per gallon though,LMBO,and at 21-24,even with the V6,doesn't sting me as bad I suppose...)


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

plus theres a difference between a handlebar and a bike longhaul.


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

ilmfat said:


> plus theres a difference between a handlebar and a bike longhaul.


Um....yes there is :skep: ,but I think I lost what you meant


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

a bikes worth the drive. a mary? not at 4 bucks a gallon.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

:idea: Ahhh...I gotya :thumbsup: Yeah,$4 a gallon...sucks so hard it blows. I did enjoy the trip up and the meeting of ya though :thumbsup:

Also just realised last night (on putting my DE back together,as if we'd been discussing nothing _but _that :lol: ),I now have TWO SS's with gear ready hubs,and only ONE set of cog spacers,LOL! I just ordered a set from Pricepoint (being the never too finicky customer I am  ,but hey,they _did _earn my loyalty recently over that earlir posting here ),so hopefully they'll be in about the time my easier geared cog is


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

it made me feel like i had an actual shop, dude. which was cool.

were thinkin about the cruze eco. 42 mpg. just by tuning gear range. (kinda SS related)


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey,and I learned a bit-o-wrenching I didn't previously know,so a shop you wuz :thumbsup: 

42 mpg's...W-O-W :eekster: ,best I ever got outta the Dime was the last 2 days going to Buzz's (Buzz 29's AWESOME shop,that is!  ),I got 25.6. Not bad for a 4.3L automatic and running 65 or so. Her Neon has gotten a best of 36.75 on a road trip (but avereages 31-33 locally)...the cruz would have to be pretty cheap for me to pay out the wahzoo for a new car for only 6-8 more mpg's though,especially since the Neon will be paid off by July


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

not the only factor. our cars are breakin down. and im no mech. want the warranty.


----------



## Trower (Apr 27, 2009)

Well got off work early today and messed with the brakes. Got them to work quite well, so I took it for a quick ride, and man I was surprised! I really wasn't expecting much for 350, but the frame is quite a bit better than I expected. Good build quality (other than the disk mount tabs) ,all the welds were very even and well done. The fork is pretty sub par I found, flexed quite alot left to right during some hard turn-ins. The only other qualms I have is the rear hub was not packed really at all with grease, I noticed it luckily while aligning the rear caliper, and the rear wheel went severely out of true on my quick 15 minuet ride. But again its a 350 dollar 29er, and in only took a few minuets to pack the hub, and true the wheel.

I foresee soon getting some carbon bits, a bigger front tire, and a different wheelset. Overall very impressed with the bike. Here is a crappy cell pic as I still can't find the camera.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

ilmfat said:


> not the only factor. our cars are breakin down. and im no mech. want the warranty.


N bein mf a mch myself,I definately feel you there


----------



## kmancrx (Nov 15, 2009)

Trower said:


> .
> 
> I foresee soon getting some carbon bits, a bigger front tire, and a different wheelset. Overall very impressed with the bike.


I threw a Maxxis ardent 2.4 on the front. Putting a bigger front tire made the bike corner much better. It had a lot less understeer than with the Nano. Also I converted both front and rear to tubeless using the ghetto split tube method. It takes some of the chop out of the smaller hits. The nano serves well on the back as long as its not too wet.


----------



## Trower (Apr 27, 2009)

kmancrx said:


> I threw a Maxxis ardent 2.4 on the front. Putting a bigger front tire made the bike corner much better. It had a lot less understeer than with the Nano. Also I converted both front and rear to tubeless using the ghetto split tube method. It takes some of the chop out of the smaller hits. The nano serves well on the back as long as its not too wet.


Ya on my ride today it was quite wet in places and the tire was quite useless, but the snows not all gone yet so wet is expected:/


----------



## rbrandow (Oct 14, 2010)

Trower said:


> Ya on my ride today it was quite wet in places and the tire was quite useless, but the snows not all gone yet so wet is expected:/


The nano's have been sketchy in Maine on wet rocks and roots, but I've sorta figured that's par for the course. More often than I spin up the rear though, I'm actually finding it's got much more grip than I expect, especially on steep climbs. I didn't think the micro-tread pattern was going to be any good in loose conditions or mud. I'm running them around 25psi, maybe that's helping me out.

Either that or I just haven't run enough tires to know the difference. The rubber isn't slowing the bike down as much as the human motor though, that's for sure.


----------



## Trower (Apr 27, 2009)

rbrandow said:


> The nano's have been sketchy in Maine on wet rocks and roots, but I've sorta figured that's par for the course. More often than I spin up the rear though, I'm actually finding it's got much more grip than I expect, especially on steep climbs. I didn't think the micro-tread pattern was going to be any good in loose conditions or mud. I'm running them around 25psi, maybe that's helping me out.
> 
> Either that or I just haven't run enough tires to know the difference. The rubber isn't slowing the bike down as much as the human motor though, that's for sure.


I'm from Maine as well, up in Presque Isle. We have some killer Single Track up at the Nordic Heritage Center but its still ski trails right now....though barely!

The tires do roll like crazy on the road, was very impressed with that aspect and will probably keep them just for that reason.


----------



## AllanR (Mar 21, 2011)

Trower, Good looking Dawes. I have been looking into them but think SS might kill the out of shape me...

Im from Maine as well Waterville area...


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

This is a Deadeye right?

Saw it on that tricktrack forum


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

deadeye fixie....


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

paco664 said:


> deadeye *fixie*....


nasty


----------



## rbrandow (Oct 14, 2010)

^ I don't think it is, the wheelset is wrong for sure, frame doesnt look quite right either. Maybe an SE Stout?


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

that seat tube looks like way more than 4 inches longer than my 17".


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

rbrandow said:


> ^ I don't think it is, the wheelset is wrong for sure, frame doesnt look quite right either. Maybe an *SE Stout*?


You can see the Dawes logo on the front of the bike....

also it was a on a freestyle fixie website so i take it that it's gotta be a fixie.

it's no doubt set up for trick riding


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

no disc tabs on frame.

sure they could be ground off, but aqfter all the work and money, you might as well buy one of their track bikes. (tho i couldnt find one.)


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

http://bikeisland.com/cgi-bin/BKTK_STOR20.cgi?Action=Details&ProdID=1833

maybe?


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

ilmfat said:


> no disc tabs on frame.
> 
> sure they could be ground off, but aqfter all the work and money, you might as well buy one of their track bikes. (tho i couldnt find one.)


I just figured it was a Deadeye as the bike was in the stolen part of the forum and had Dawes as the title...


----------



## Trower (Apr 27, 2009)

So took the Bullseye on its first real ride today, and rather liked it. It was on some quite technical rooty and rocky single track, and it did surprisingly well. First the wheels didn't go out of true and they took some pretty big hits. Secondly I think for my mostly root infested trails a 20t cog and shorter cranks would better suit it. Thirdly the headset is junk, loosened tiwce on me (granted it was some pretty rough going) and picked up some noise at hour 3. Will have to get a Crane Creek soon I supose. Fourthly the tires did way better than expected, but as stated before they suck if it gets muddy at all and they are not good whatsoever on roots. But they roll like crazy 

So if you get one save yourself some fustration and just get a new headset with the bike and swap it out with the junk one before you ride it.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

lol. headsets on all 3 of mine were just fine.

maybe if i had headset issues instead of wheel issues, id have more than one deadeye still.


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

the cheap ass wheelset is the reason you can get a nice steel framed bike like this for cheep.... 

pick up a quality used wheelset at a great price like i did and voila... you will be very very happy with your bullseye/deadeye....

i have to say this is the only bike i own *(11 in total) that i have not considered selling or trading..... i have upgraded it quite a bit...
wheelset 
rockshox dart3 
chris king headset 
180mm XT cranks
easton monkeylite CF bars


----------



## markaitch (Feb 17, 2010)

ilmfat said:


> no disc tabs on frame.
> 
> sure they could be ground off, but aqfter all the work and money, you might as well buy one of their track bikes. (tho i couldnt find one.)





MyName1sMud said:


> I just figured it was a Deadeye as the bike was in the stolen part of the forum and had Dawes as the title...


are you guys so provincial that you don't recognize a plain old 700c ss/fg road frame when you see it?
i know y'all love your bikes but bikedirect does make a couple other dawes bikes besides the deadeye...
if it is a dawes - it is likely a lightning/sst frame


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

i guess you're so "worldly" you didnt notice i was pointing those things out as indicators that it wasnt a deadeye.

and i dont "love my bike", at least not the deadeye.

paco: labelling the deadeye a "nice steel framed bike" is quite a stretch. the frame barely qualifies as "workable".

if youre buying the DD/BE with the intent to upgrade everything anyways, your better off puttin the money into a scout. hell, even my jabberwocky was only 25 bucks more than the deadeye.

i should have skipped this bike.


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

ilmfat said:


> i guess you're so "worldly" you didnt notice i was pointing those things out as indicators that it wasnt a deadeye.
> 
> and i dont "love my bike", at least not the deadeye.
> 
> ...


I wondered how long it would be until someone said it. I have to agree, though. I mean, the DE was fun, but damm.. I put on a new wheelset (BWW with XT hubs) and I could hardly tell the difference. The thing still weighed 40 pounds.

If I was looking for a cheap steel frame I would go: Soul Cycles or Origin 8 Scout.

Aside from the weight, the welds were sloppy, the paint was cheap, and the frame was less than forgiving. I dont mean to complain, I only paid $300, but I dont really feel like I got the deal of the year on the thing.


----------



## rbrandow (Oct 14, 2010)

Along the lines of the wheels, we can debunk the idea they're lead-alloy rims with granite hubs. Out of curiosity I weighed the front rim this morning; with the rotor still on, it's 1320gr. The rotor is about ~160, so the front is around 1160. It's probably a ~2500gr wheelset. Heavy for sure, but I'm still looking for the extra ~5lbs I can't account for on the bike. There's weight to be lost in the wheels for sure, but its not POUNDS. I could see maybe 500gr coming off with a reasonable wheelset that doesn't cost more than the bike - maybe. Which, as has been very adequately pointed out in this thread, isn't and shouldn't be the point of the bike. It is what it is, its cheap, fun and I'm loving it.

My next guess is they filled the downtube with lead in the factory, but who knows?


----------



## Aaron1017 (Jun 1, 2010)

The crankset on this bike weighs a TON.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Some of you don't get it. Who do you think this bike is really aimed at and will buy the most units? The enthusiast who has a bent for putting lipstick on a pig (and posts about it here) or the newer rider who is wanting to try rigid ss with a 29" wheel (and doesn't know mbtr.com exists)?

Buying an 1800g wheelset or XTR crank and still complaining about the weight strikes me as kinda funny. Selling your DE or BE because a $300-$350 bike wasn't the quality you thought it would be has me laughing out loud.


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

i for one am not complaining about the weight of the bike... it is a 21" frame BE and as it sets it is 30.4 pounds.... 

i am very satisfied with it.. thats good enough for me...


----------



## Trower (Apr 27, 2009)

ilmfat said:


> lol. headsets on all 3 of mine were just fine.
> 
> maybe if i had headset issues instead of wheel issues, id have more than one deadeye still.


Well the Wheels arn't great, but its a 300 dollar bike, I wasn't expecting much. They are passable though, went out of true a bit but I was able to true them back strait just fine.



ilmfat said:


> paco: labelling the deadeye a "nice steel framed bike" is quite a stretch. the frame barely qualifies as "workable".
> 
> if youre buying the DD/BE with the intent to upgrade everything anyways, your better off puttin the money into a scout. hell, even my jabberwocky was only 25 bucks more than the deadeye.
> 
> i should have skipped this bike.


It is not really that bad of a bike, its a bit heavy and the paint chips easy, but agian it was 300 bux. A fully built up Jab would be way more than 25 dollars more! Sure you could get a nice used frame for the price of the bike, but what good is a frame if you don't have anything else? Its good fun and it let me replace a stolen Bike that I don't have the scratch to replace right now. Its a very decen't bike for the price, I just beat the living crap out of it for 4 hours yesterday dnd all that came up was the headset sucks, and I knocked the rear wheel out of true. Thats not bad in my book:no:


----------



## Trower (Apr 27, 2009)

AllanR said:


> Trower, Good looking Dawes. I have been looking into them but think SS might kill the out of shape me...
> 
> Im from Maine as well Waterville area...


You should give it a whirl! SS is super fun on a 29er. I just did all the trails I could find at UMO (there are alot of new ones I hadn't see before) and I did just fine with the 32x18 stock gearing and It was my first serious ride of the season (had snow till VERY recently) and now the trails are just super muddy:/ Think the worst that could happen, is you could be in better shape at the end of the season!

Maybe next fall we could go for a ride down there! Could be fun anyhow:thumbsup:


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

all good points.

the important thing is im meeting new people.

funny the whole "what do you expect for 350 bucks?" thing in the same thread where people get flamed for making the comment that you get what you pay for.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

my jabber frame was $25 more than the whole bike, yes.

my point is that if your going to upgrade everything anyways, spend the cost of the DD on a quality frame instead.


----------



## Trower (Apr 27, 2009)

ilmfat said:


> my jabber frame was $25 more than the whole bike, yes.
> 
> my point is that if your going to upgrade everything anyways, spend the cost of the DD on a quality frame instead.


Ya very good point, I probs will get a nice frame this winter but I needed a cheep bike to let me ride a 29er this season and well this is it

Jealous of your Jabber by the way, its a killer looking bike for sure:thumbsup:


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

i hear that. 

i just happened to decide to really spoil myself this year. lucky enough to be married to a Chem Eng.

back when we were pinching pennies ida loved a deal like the deadeye.

the blackerwocky says thanks.


----------



## rbrandow (Oct 14, 2010)

Trower said:


> You should give it a whirl! SS is super fun on a 29er. I just did all the trails I could find at UMO (there are alot of new ones I hadn't see before) and I did just fine with the 32x18 stock gearing and It was my first serious ride of the season (had snow till VERY recently) and now the trails are just super muddy:/ Think the worst that could happen, is you could be in better shape at the end of the season!
> 
> Maybe next fall we could go for a ride down there! Could be fun anyhow:thumbsup:


Wait, you're at UMO? As in UMaine Orono? If so, you should come on the Rose bike shop group rides. We can have two cheapskate SS 29ers!


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

Yeah... I don't really get the hate for a $300 bike......

The wheelset does suck for sure but I decided against buying a new one till i break the ones i'm on now. 

HERE WE GO


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

i keep goin back and forth on gettin new wheels.

i dont really NEED em, but they sure would be nice. especially if they had white rims.


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

ilmfat said:


> i keep goin back and forth on gettin new wheels.
> 
> i dont really NEED em, but they sure would be nice. especially if they had white rims.


Yeah... I'm still gonna get the ones that you and I talked about via PM. the $175 dollar ones.

but that's after my current rims look like pacman.


----------



## JYLO (Jan 15, 2004)

*$175 wheelset?*

$175 wheelset? Where?


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

pricepoint has some.

jensonusa has the same wheels for 185.

but u can get deore hubs with sx44 rims (stock rims on the banshee paradox) HANDBUILT from universal cycles for 166. if you dont mind waiting a couple weeks.

either site charges $40 shipping.

i got white freedom discs on deores for 250 shipped from universal. i get them tomorrow. ill post my impressions.

pretty sure im just gonna buy another set, even before i get the ones ive already ordered.


----------



## Trower (Apr 27, 2009)

rbrandow said:


> Wait, you're at UMO? As in UMaine Orono? If so, you should come on the Rose bike shop group rides. We can have two cheapskate SS 29ers!


No I'm in Presque Isle, which is a couple hours north, but went down to NH for a wedding and stopped back to see a friend who is going to UMO and we hit the trails there. I might have to come down for a ride though, sounds a good time! I think my friend's lab partner last fall works at that bike shop btw.......small world!


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

universal wheel builder info.

i know "anyone could find this", but figured i got plenty of time and have run through it at least 10 times a week, so sorry for posting "useless" info.

for white rims, go halo freedom disc. 32 hole is out of stock, so get the 525s, cheapest 36 hole universals got.

for black rims, u can get 32 hole 529's.

if you go rhyno lite, you dont need discs.

sx44 is close to the same price. but disc only. banshee spec'd it on the paradox. its what id get if i wanted black.

silver spokes and nipples:

sx44/rhynolites 166ish.

freedom disc 210ish.

for black nipples 6 bucks covers the whole wheelset.

for black spokes add 10 bucks per wheel.

from portland to northern ky (think southern ohio) shipping was 40.

cant stress the handbuilt aspect enough.

having posted this, itd be funny if my wheels show up trashed and nasty tomorrow.


----------



## AllanR (Mar 21, 2011)

Trower said:


> You should give it a whirl! SS is super fun on a 29er. I just did all the trails I could find at UMO (there are alot of new ones I hadn't see before) and I did just fine with the 32x18 stock gearing and It was my first serious ride of the season (had snow till VERY recently) and now the trails are just super muddy:/ Think the worst that could happen, is you could be in better shape at the end of the season!
> 
> Maybe next fall we could go for a ride down there! Could be fun anyhow:thumbsup:


There expending 2 set's of trails around Thayer Hospital and another place to connect to make 30 miles of trail's. Shoot me a PM if interested.


----------



## JYLO (Jan 15, 2004)

Appreciate the specs. I was having a hard time recreating with the universal tool. 

Post pics of them on the bike. Would love to see them.


----------



## Redrum1 (Apr 14, 2011)

Could you guys help me out, I've been riding my Bullseye regularly since I got it but yesterday I noticed that the back disk brake started making a screeching sound every time I would brake, and then today the front disk brake started making the same sound. 

Is there any way to stop the brakes from screeching?


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

switch to properly towed v-brakes.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

lol. couldnt help myself.

did you check all fasteners? if your hub cones came loose that could do it too.


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

clean the rotors with alcohol.... remove the pads and either replace them or lay a piece of sand paper on a flat surface and rub the pad on it to remove the contamination.......


----------



## Redrum1 (Apr 14, 2011)

paco664 said:


> clean the rotors with alcohol.... remove the pads and either replace them or lay a piece of sand paper on a flat surface and rub the pad on it to remove the contamination.......


would they really need replacement so soon. The bike is only a couple of weeks old.


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

Redrum1 said:


> would they really need replacement so soon. The bike is only a couple of weeks old.


no... they are contaminated with something.... maybe oil.. or maybe you ran through a puddle of nasty ****.... anyway... just file or sandpaper them to clean the pads... and clean the rotor with rubbing alcohol... everything will be ok.....


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

got the wheels on the scout. they look really good and feel even better. pics tomorrow.


----------



## Aaron1017 (Jun 1, 2010)

*New rear wheel complete!*
Hope Pro 2 Trials/SS hub (48 POE)
Stans Flow 29er Rim
DT Swiss 2.0/1.8 double butted spokes

Hub was on closeout on CRC for $164


----------



## Trower (Apr 27, 2009)

Wheel after a week of rain, it let up to just scattered showers today, so I dawned the rain gear and took a ride. Went about 15 miles only 5 of which were off the pavement and was very impressed how well the Nano's roll on the pavement when firmed up. All in all was a pleasant ride and and my rain gear kept my dryer than a Baptist preacher! 

Tired of having to true the rear wheel every ride though, but so far that is my only complaint, so thats pretty impressive in my book. 

Think I want to try some dirt drops or maybe some Titec J-bars though. Anyone try J-bars before? Thoughts? 

-Nick


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

*caution: non-dawes content*

wheels on the scout.

and an alt bar.

i just put a ragley carnegie on my jabber.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

after handling the scout frame and riding the build, i have a renewed appreciation for the deadeye.

is the scout a good budget frame? i guess. but its pretentious. it tries to be more than a budget frame. funky brake mount and semi-useless chain tensioners. sparkly paint that doesnt look that good under close scrutiny. it rides okay. but definitely heavy.

yes the dawes is a simple bike, but it doesnt try to be anything else. also, i think the frame doesnt weigh much more than the scout. it might even weigh less. im prolly gonna switch out the crank and BB (if i can get the stock isis off). ill see how that changes the feel. got another freedom disc/deore on order. 

so for all my bad mouthing, those who defended the DD/BE, you are now vindicated.


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

well... i changed the BB cranks on my BE and it lightened the bike immensely....


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

ilmfat said:


> wheels on the scout.


So, how is the build quality on those wheels?


----------



## Trower (Apr 27, 2009)

paco664 said:


> well... i changed the BB cranks on my BE and it lightened the bike immensely....


What did you get for cranks? Just curious, Think I might "need" some


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

the universalcycles wheels are awesome. they came true and round. spin smooth. they say they pre-stress em and all that. whatever they do, it makes some good wheels. i havent felt the spokes "settling in" at all. no pinging. no wobble. nada. these are the first wheels iv e ever bought that didnt need work out of the box.

handbuilt FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

trower: id recommend the fsa v-drive from universalcycles. they got em for 140. its whats on the jabber.

or id let my xt m770 go for 150. 180 mm. i got it before i found the white crupi rhythm. if ida found the crupi first id have skipped the xt. 

just throwin it out there.


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

Trower said:


> What did you get for cranks? Just curious, Think I might "need" some


i am running XT 180mm cranks right now... they are ~7ozs heavier than the 175mm bontragers that i replaced the stock cranks with......

i know most people don't wanna add weight.. but what i picked up with the extra leverage was for me worth the weight penalty....

the 175mm bontrager cranks were 1 pound 1 oz WITH BB...

the XT'S are 1 pound 8oz with BB...


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

ilmfat said:


> the universalcycles wheels are awesome. they came true and round. spin smooth. they say they pre-stress em and all that. whatever they do, it makes some good wheels. i havent felt the spokes "settling in" at all. no pinging. no wobble. nada. these are the first wheels iv e ever bought that didnt need work out of the box.
> 
> handbuilt FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


glad you ended up liking the wheels! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

me too. pics of the new set when they come in. ill prolly change out the crank/bb right about then too. dont know what ima do for post/stem since the white is stayin on the scout (for now).


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

I think I need a new car or rack.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Get yerself truck,Mate


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Alright guys, I've got an important question here. As some of you may know I've been considering buying a Bullseye, and by now you can probably assume that I haven't bought it yet. There are many reasons for this, but that's not the point of this post. Does anyone know if they will be coming out with a "2012 Bullseye"? Basically a different batch of colors?


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Alright guys, I've got an important question here. As some of you may know I've been considering buying a Bullseye, and by now you can probably assume that I haven't bought it yet. There are many reasons for this, but that's not the point of this post. Does anyone know if they will be coming out with a "2012 Bullseye"? Basically a different batch of colors?


Buy one at current prices, strip it before assembling it out of the box, and paint it any color you want.

Chances are, they'll keep selling the current colors until they are gone, even if that means overlap into the 2012 model year.


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

Just ordered a 19" Deadeye..in white.. Can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!! My first 29er!


----------



## Trower (Apr 27, 2009)

Very cool:thumbsup: 

Have been really enjoying my Bullseye, and find the Geometry to be very nice.


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

Yeah man... This will end up being my main ride, I have a feeling..
I hope I didn't go too big on the frame size.. I'm 5'11" and ordered a 19..


----------



## Trower (Apr 27, 2009)

What do you have for an inseam? I am 6'1 and have a 19 and it fits me quite well. But thats only 2" off. If you have a 31 or 32 inseam you should be fine


----------



## Trower (Apr 27, 2009)

Also Check all your spokes and make sure they are tensioned evenly, and grease the hubs and BB. Mine came with hardly any grease, and the wheels went way out of true, and though the rear goes out a little here and there now, I think I could have saved all the trouble by checking the spoke tension before I rode it. 

Enjoy it anyhow


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

wheels are built, boxed and at ups. delivery thursday. sweet. 

these wheels are gonna be "pimp". lol.


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

Yeah.. my inseam is right around 31" Just got word from ppal.. my bike has been shipped!
Just waiting for the brown truck! You mentioned the BB needing grease? I guess I was under the impression that it was a sealed unit. I have heard that the wheels have a tendency to get knocked out of round fairly easily.. They _are_ double wall ... right?

Thanks for the heads up. I am stoked! I think this is gonna make a really cool platform for a custom pimp job!

I will def. be yanking the fork and repacking the headset..or replacing it altogether. Wheel tensioning a truing are a given. Dry bearings, including hubs are pretty typical on these types of bikes and I expected to have to basically
rebuild this beast before I would even consider swinging a leg over.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

fatty: did you get that skinny tired bike too? hows it ride?


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

I was planing on snagging a Windsor Stratford.. I opted for the 29er instead.


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

..Just received my tracking info.. Gotta wait til next Wednesday!!! Ohh.. the pain!


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

i say good call. skinny tires FTL. at least ull have it to ride next weekend.


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

Redrum1 said:


> here's my Bullseye, love the way it rides.


Nice! I ordered a Deadeye yesterday..it's being delivered the 18th..
Question: The headtube logo; is it under the clearcoat or on top? I want a blank slate with my bike if possible..


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

ilmfat said:


> i say good call. skinny tires FTL. at least ull have it to ride next weekend.


I thinks so.

Now .. gonna get out with the local MTB club and do some trail work, for next week I'm bombin' the 29er baby!:thumbsup:


----------



## Trower (Apr 27, 2009)

All the decals are over the paint, and come off easy:thumbsup:


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

Sweet. Thanks bro!!


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

Aaron1017 said:


> NEON PINK! Its so much more vibrant in person.


Hahaha.. great!

My DE is sitting in my town at the UPS hub...they won't deliver the thing till the 18th! gaaaaah!


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

that sucks homey. my condolences.


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

Yeah..flippin' UPS.. and just when the local trails are drying out to the point of being rideable!
Oh well, I am still waiting on some pedals I ordered off flebay and I gotta pick up a cassette removal tool and 15mm cone wrench.. I think I read that the hubs use 15mm cones..right?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Have the Bullseye's always been $379? Why did I think they were less last time I looked? Is there anything better on the Windsor Cliff 29.1 that would be worth saving $10 for? (i.e. the wheels) I know the brakes aren't as good but if the wheels, specifically the hubs are better, then would it be worth it? Opinions?


----------



## rbrandow (Oct 14, 2010)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Have the Bullseye's always been $379? Why did I think they were less last time I looked? Is there anything better on the Windsor Cliff 29.1 that would be worth saving $10 for? (i.e. the wheels) I know the brakes aren't as good but if the wheels, specifically the hubs are better, then would it be worth it? Opinions?


The BE was $349 when I purchased it, looks like the price changed a little.

Without riding the Cliff, I'd reckon it's pretty much even with the BE. If I were to look at the Cliff, I think it would be in hopes the frame was significantly lighter. The BE is, I'm pretty confident, straight gauge chromoly and I won't be shocked to eventually discover its packin' some pounderoos in.

From the pictures, it LOOKS kinda like the cliff uses the frame from the old (pre 2008??) SE Stout, when it was aluminum framed, before it went to steel, before it went back to alum. It's possible the bike's a little lighter for that. This compliant steel ride people speak of doesn't really seem like its in affect on the BE; at least, it won't make up for rough technique!

I'd say, get the one you think looks cooler :thumbsup:


----------



## Trower (Apr 27, 2009)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Have the Bullseye's always been $379? Why did I think they were less last time I looked? Is there anything better on the Windsor Cliff 29.1 that would be worth saving $10 for? (i.e. the wheels) I know the brakes aren't as good but if the wheels, specifically the hubs are better, then would it be worth it? Opinions?


Hu ya I got a BE for 349 not too long ago. As far as the Cliff is concerned, steel is real, and therefore it does not exist! But seriously looks to have similar if not the same wheels. Go for the BE and kick yourself for waiting


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Have the Bullseye's always been $379? Why did I think they were less last time I looked? Is there anything better on the Windsor Cliff 29.1 that would be worth saving $10 for? (i.e. the wheels) I know the brakes aren't as good but if the wheels, specifically the hubs are better, then would it be worth it? Opinions?


Looks like a price increase on the BE and DE kicked in during the last couple of days.

Windsor Cliff v. Dawes BE:

Stiffer aluminum or more flexy steel -- personal preference -- I like the steel on an HT.

Tektro brakes w/ 160mm rotors or BB5s w/ 185mm -- I think the edge goes to Avid.

Sealed bearing 36 hole hubs with all black anodized rims or loose bearing 36 hole hubs with machined surface rims -- slight edge to Windsor.

The Windsor might be slightly lighter in weight and have a slightly better headset but the rest of the components look very much the same.

Biggest downside to the Windsor is they currently only have X-smalls in stock while the BEs pretty much have the full compliment although low stock on most colors and sizes.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Malibu412 said:


> Biggest downside to the Windsor is they currently only have X-smalls in stock while the BEs pretty much have the full compliment although low stock on most colors and sizes.


Yeah I just decided to check the sizes after I posted yesterday and was a bit bummed...an xsmall will not work well with me being so tall


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

check your pm squatch!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

OK I will!!


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Have the Bullseye's always been $379? Why did I think they were less last time I looked? Is there anything better on the Windsor Cliff 29.1 that would be worth saving $10 for? (i.e. the wheels) I know the brakes aren't as good but if the wheels, specifically the hubs are better, then would it be worth it? Opinions?


I noticed the price up on the Windsor and the Dawes steel bikes last week already.
I ordered my DE (19" white) and it rung up at $319.00

Like what has been said before, steel is real.. especially when you consider where you will be riding. I can't say one would be better than the other as steel vs aluminum is rider preference. I will however say that this (Dawes DE) is one *BOMBPROOF* feeling and looking frame! I ended up getting my bike delivered a day early.. I have to say that it seems like alot of bike for $319! Even at $339. I had it out earlier for a neighborhood romp and I LOVE THIS BIKE! The 19" frame is perfect! Feels like a monster truck!
I am gonna have her out on the trails this weekend. I think the Dawes frame will probably hold up a tad better in the long run. I had heard more than 1 story of frame failures (seat tube) with the Windsor aluminum frames. 
I think that down the line, I will end up having a better wheel set built and maybe throw a BB7 up front, but other than that, the crankset / BB, bar, headset and fork all seem very nice for the small outlay! Great bike IMHO! I will have some pix up tommorrow.:thumbsup:


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

anyone looking for one.. I have the stock saddle 4 sale.. PM me..


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

Well, here are a few pics of my DE from yesterday. It went together quite well and everything was more than adequately greased. The wheels do seem to be the Achilles heel of the bike. Mine both needed tensioning and truing outta the box..which I well expected.

The rear wheel came with a small hop, but I _guess_ I can live with that... although I don't think one should have to.. I don't want to have to hassle with shipping the wheel and waiting for the replacement.. I may still let BD know about it though. I am amazed at how rock solid this bike feels! Yeah, it's not a lightweight race machine, but neither am I. 

In the amount of time I had it out in the urban jungle, it felt great! I love the power to the pedal responsiveness of the full rigid set up and the SS is awesome! I have been riding multi-geared bike for years and just love this ss experience! The 29" wheels had me looking for potholes and curbs albeit sans suspension. Love it! I know it's not the be all, end all of 29ers, but for what I paid and the overall quality of the bike.. I am very satisfied! All that's left to do for the here and now aside from shooting BD an email regarding the wheel hop issue, is to slap on some different grips and pedals (alloy cage MTB / Power Grips) And hit the dirt (rubber side down)

*sorry about the less than spectacular pics. I will grab better ones on my maiden dirt voyage this weekend.


----------



## Aaron1017 (Jun 1, 2010)

^ Just true up the wheel. I HIGHLY recommend tensioning/truing these wheels from the box.


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

I did that already.. the rear wheel has a vertical hop to it. You can't true that out. It's defective.


----------



## Aaron1017 (Jun 1, 2010)

You can true vertical hop to an extent!


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

ehh.. to an extent I suppose, but this is a bit much.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Wheel issue no-withstanding,looks great in white! :thumbsup:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Does anybody ride their BE or DE fixed using a tomicog? Does it have an adequate chainline?


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

fattybikejones said:


> I did that already.. the rear wheel has a vertical hop to it. You can't true that out. It's defective.


Both my rear wheels came the same way. Neither are enough of a problem on a mountain bike wheel to even notice when riding. Been up to about 45 mph (multi-geared) on the road and don't notice it there either. Ride 'em to utter failure.


----------



## Trower (Apr 27, 2009)

Nice looking DE there Jones! Sorry to hear about your wheel issues, but I'm sure you'll like it on the dirt:thumbsup:


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks guys.. I am happy to report that BD is sending me a replacement rear wheel. Looks like I will be buying again from them for sure! I have to drop the missus off at work later this afternoon..after that I'm taking the DE out on a dirt run.. I will have pix up later!

Anyone on the fence with this bike should know that it is worth every bit of it's selling price.
I am truly enjoying this thing! :thumbsup:


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

*here ya go*

updated


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

*wheels*

new


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

^^ lookin real good bro!


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

Should of got black spokes.


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

Are these the wheels you got on the cheap??


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm super jealous of this thread guys. I reallllly want a BE. I wanna make it fixed, with something like the Origin8 Space Bar. I'm sittin here basically brain dead (just got my wisdom teeth pulled this morning and part of my tongue cut off) and I'm figuratively kicking myself. Bullseye's are up $40 and they don't have the color I want in the size I want. I should have bought a month ago instead of thinking about it. All I want to do is ride and I have to wait 4 days :madman: Please ignore this rant if you want :lol:


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

if you count 210 + shipping cheap. for the quality, i definitely do. especially looking at the other options at that price point.

black spokes woulda been another $10 per wheel, tho im thinking i agree with mijome.

the cheap ones i (always) talk about would be the alex sx44 (no white). 166 + shipping. if i didnt want white rims, its what ida gone with.

universal builds a good wheel. this is my second set (same build). both sets were awesome out of the box. im thinking ill try out the sx44 next time im in the market.

sasquatch: pull the trigger homey. just factor in the cost of better wheels right away.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

loooove the new build. all it needs is a 12t and a shorter post that i can lower pretty much all the way.

prolly switch out the on-one carbon for a vassago pitchfork and then itll be my "anything" bike. not as comfy for cruisin as my "anywhere" jabber (which has a longer TT and a ragley carnegie bar), but way better for urban/pump track/jumps.

i wish BD (or bikeisland, i guess) would offer just the frame.

oh, and the stock BB is still goin strong after a year. spins the smoothest out of all my setups. makes me second guess my decision to go outboard bearing for my other builds.

speaking of ragley carnegie's, i ordered another alloy one for my second jabber. i wanted white carbon, but itll be mid-july before in-stock. so come mid-july, im gonna have an alloy carnegie im not usin (hint hint sasquatch).

its good to be back on the bike. if the wheels were a lil better (even if it cost a lil more), id be 100% an advocate of the DE/BE. but even as the wheels are, im in 70% for recommending it. its a good set-up that (other than wheels) hasnt let me down.


----------



## kmancrx (Nov 15, 2009)

Ilmfat Which rims are those in your pictures?



ilmfat said:


> if you count 210 + shipping cheap. for the quality, i definitely do. especially looking at the other options at that price point.
> 
> black spokes woulda been another $10 per wheel, tho im thinking i agree with mijome.
> 
> ...


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

ilmfat said:


> loooove the new build. all it needs is a 12t...
> 
> if the wheels were a lil better (even if it cost a lil more), id be 100% an advocate of the DE/BE. but even as the wheels are, im in 70% for recommending it. its a good set-up that (other than wheels) hasnt let me down.


Too bad you don't have any hills where you ride.  I think we get it: you don't like the wheels. For the $320-$350 you had in this bike initially, you could have put that money toward a pretty decent frame since the only thing left of the DE/BE is the frame and crank/BB.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

halo freedom disc.

i actually got my first jabber frame for 344. paid 319 for the deadeye. 

if the origin 8 scout hadnt let me down, u wouldnt see these new posts. but having tried some competition, i felt i had to come back and revise my opinion.

as for my (incessant) comments about the wheels:

a.) i like to be concise

b.) i like to give people a heads up

c.) how many people are gonna read this whole thread? i like to keep it fresh.

d.) i have gotten pm's from a number of people asking about wheels.

id love a deadeye/monocog type frame for 150.


----------



## Wramo (May 18, 2011)

So BD is out of BEs in my size. I was thinking of getting a DE instead, cause I am impatient and I like the orange. I am also a total noob when it comes to mountain biking (been road biking for a few years), so I was wondering how much of a problem it would be to buy disc brakes for the DE and install them. Would I have to buy longer brake cables separately because the ones for the V-Brakes wouldn't be long enough to reach the disc brakes, or do the correct cables come with disc brakes when you buy 'em? Is it easier to wait for the BE to be in stock?


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Wramo said:


> So BD is out of BEs in my size. I was thinking of getting a DE instead, cause I am impatient and I like the orange. I was wondering how much of a problem it would be to buy disc brakes for the DE and install them. Would I have to buy longer brake cables separately because the ones for the V-Brakes wouldn't be long enough to reach the disc brakes, or do the correct cables come with disc brakes when you buy 'em? Is it easier to wait for the BE to be in stock?


You can buy cable discs a couple different ways from what I've seen and yes, you will need longer cables and housings. You could purchase the calipers, rotors, cables and housings piecemeal and use the levers that come with the bike or you could purchase whole brake kits with everything included.

I recommend that you go with BB7s in cable disc setups. For hydros, Shimano or the better Avids can be had pretty reasonably but will be more $$ than any cable brakes.

If you like a color of the DE, why wait? It may cost you a little more up front to buy the DE and upgrade brakes but you'd be happier with the color, be on the bike sooner, and you'd likely want to upgrade brakes anyway. Besides, you can mount the v-brakes when it arrives and ride until you decide on which discs you want. All better this way.


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

Malibu412 said:


> Too bad you don't have any hills where you ride.  I think we get it: you don't like the wheels. For the $320-$350 you had in this bike initially, you could have put that money _*toward a pretty decent frame *_since the only thing left of the DE/BE is the frame and crank/BB.


there is nothing wrong with the frame that comes on the BE or the DE..:nono: . it is strong and has good geometry...... the only negative is that it is slightly heavy....


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

paco664 said:


> there is nothing wrong with the frame that comes on the BE or the DE..:nono: . it is strong and has good geometry...... the only negative is that it is slightly heavy....


I don't think I really said anything negative about the DE/BE frame. I am content with about 90% of what came out of my Dawes box, including the frame, and didn't purchase my complete BE thinking it would be the quality of a complete Jabber or K-Monkey or El Mar. This is how my BE still looks, stock wheels and everything. Only changes I have made are hydro brakes and stem/bars for cockpit adjustments.










If I wanted a quality SS frame, I wouldn't start with a DE/BE, yank every stock part off of it, upgrade and still have an SS over 25 lbs with mediocre welds. I'd put the now $340-$370 toward a frame from Surly or Salsa or another quality builder.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

+1 paco.

i used to bad mouth the deadeye, then i got my scout frame. the scout made me love my DE 5x more.

its funny, cause malibu's points mirror some of my posts a coupla pages ago. lol. i do agree that if your going to upgrade everything as soon as u get it, then ur better off getting a better frame right away. but (if geo is good for you), the DE/BE is the best option for those looking to get on a bike right away. well, or a monocog. im surprised no one does a simple steel SS 29er frame only. the scout doesnt count, as it tries too hard to be fancy. and im pretty sure the scout frame is heavier than my deadeye frame.

wramo: i think alot of people have lost sight of the fact that v-brakes worked just fine on mountain bikes for over 10 years. still do in fact. in terms of braking power, bb5's are only marginally better than the v-brakes on there. i only got discs cause the wheels i got were disc only. even if you plan on new wheels, if you get delgado or rhyno light rims, v-brakes will do just fine.

my 12T deadeye is my urban/bmx bike and THERE ARE HILLS WHERE I LIVE!!!!!!!!!!, i just dont ride them. tho if my wife gets this job in rhode island, then i will definitely not have any hills. if i lived out west, id prolly have a dingle or an IGH. hell, i have a dingle now.


----------



## Trower (Apr 27, 2009)

I must say I have really been impressed with this frame, and even the components on it! I just did some MAJOR bombing last night with some friends and The bike held up perfectly! One of the other guys actually cracked a weld on his Trek frame, and he was the slowest down the hill in the group! The guys I rode with all had atleast some front squish and after we stopped and took a break a while latter all of them couldn't believe the bike A. held up so well, after I told them I got it on the cheep. B. made it down so well, being a rigid. C. And well thought I was nuts for taking a full rigid 


The hill we bombed down was early in the ride, and we did another 10 miles and I had ZERO problems with the bike at all the rest of the ride. I came home washed it and checked the wheels, and the rear was only very slightly out of true. I had noticed that they have been holding up well for a bit now, think they are all seated and stretched now so they don't go out of true really at all anymore. They are still super heavy, but hey they came on a 350 dollar bike, what can ya expect. 

I am super impressed anyhow with this frame, its stable, yet nimble, tough as nails, and I think I may just keep upgrading the parts over the next year instead of saving for a new bike, I mean I'm not a weight weenie and this bike is solid, has decent looking welds (better than I've seen on most bikes under 1k), and the handling is very much to my liking. What more could I ask for in such a "cheap" bike? 

I have some cranks coming thanks to ilmfat, and I think I'm going to ride the wheels till they crap out, since they have been staying true as of late, and the rest of the bike works just fine. Don't know why so many crap on the BB5's, they have worked very, very well for me, excellent modulation, good stopping power, and I have yet to experience any fade with them yet. I will say they are a pain to setup right, but once ya do they are great stoppers.


----------



## Trower (Apr 27, 2009)

ilmfat, you only have a rear brake on her? That would scare me! If I had to choose, I would go front. Have any reason you go only rear?


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

the builds are still (will always be) in flux right now. and my dumb a$$ got a 203 rotor.

not sure whats gonna end up on what.

rear only doesnt bother me, but i am a bit worried about my tires. they are a lil too XC for urban abuse, especially skidding. i may get some twin rails. maybe. 

we'll see where things settle in at.


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

Trower said:


> I must say I have really been impressed with this frame, and even the components on it! I just did some MAJOR bombing last night with some friends and The bike held up perfectly! One of the other guys actually cracked a weld on his Trek frame, and he was the slowest down the hill in the group! The guys I rode with all had atleast some front squish and after we stopped and took a break a while latter all of them couldn't believe the bike A. held up so well, after I told them I got it on the cheep. B. made it down so well, being a rigid. C. And well thought I was nuts for taking a full rigid
> 
> The hill we bombed down was early in the ride, and we did another 10 miles and I had ZERO problems with the bike at all the rest of the ride. I came home washed it and checked the wheels, and the rear was only very slightly out of true. I had noticed that they have been holding up well for a bit now, think they are all seated and stretched now so they don't go out of true really at all anymore. They are still super heavy, but hey they came on a 350 dollar bike, what can ya expect.
> 
> ...


I am with ya there! The frame is a beast.. not the lightest, but built like a brick.._.you __know what_ 
The welds are decent and the bike does indeed handle remarkably well!

Very happy DE owner!:thumbsup:


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Trower said:


> ilmfat, you only have a rear brake on her? That would scare me!* If I had to choose, I would go front.*


Serious? Ever grab a handful of just the front?


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

its actually easier to control the front brake more than the rear if you use only one brake. which is cool, cause front is waaay more effective.

it seems to me.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

ilmfat-Brother,that DE is looking UBER kool,Brother,UBER! LOVING them new shoes (wheels) youse got too,bet they roll better then them stockers ever dreamed of! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Last Tuesday (in the sub 45 degree,rainy weather,2.5 hours each way in the truck with no heat),with TWO nicely spec'd Vassago's and that Origin 8 CX sitting there to chose from,I took my (your old) DE down to Blacksburg for a 4+ hour ride....WAY fun it was


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

its SUPER smooth homey. and sooo easy to loft. i hate to say it, but its more "fun" than the jabber if im looking for some obstacles to ride. if i went with a lighter crank and wheels i could bunny hop to the moon.

if i had to do it all over again, id still get the deadeye. id keep it mostly stock, just change out for a lower bar and some handbuilt rhyno lites, and it would be friggin awesome.

wouldnt look anywhere near as good tho.


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

so... this is me. due to financial restraints, i have two options. 
1) upgraded rim and stay rigid. 
2) replacement stock rim and cheap fork

suggestions?

https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150194290611530&oid=185499674822052


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

malibu: now do you understand my copious amount of wheel warnings?

bronco: since ur close to an actual shop, get the replacement wheel and sus fork.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

ilmfat said:


> malibu: now do you understand my copious amount of wheel warnings?


No. Did you actually watch the video? He turned his bars some as he got air off the second step and came down to a flatter landing with the bar still turned a little. I doubt too many even decent wheels could take that much lateral torque with that much drop on a rigid fork. You try it with your better wheels and post the video.

To bronco: hope you didn't get too dinged up. My advice is to get a better wheels since you need a wheel anyway and work on technique. Keep the rigid fork for this.


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

broncojd78 said:


> so... this is me. due to financial restraints, i have two options.
> 1) upgraded rim and stay rigid.
> 2) replacement stock rim and cheap fork
> 
> ...


Hope you're okay. Replace the cheap @$$ wheels! I did soon after I bought my bike, and I didn't even crash. I got some inexpensive Alex wheels. When I did crash (and break my elbow super-bad), the back wheel got out of true.

I didn't touch my bike for 2 months. Bar, levers, stem and seatpost all twisted. It took me less than 5 minutes to true the rear wheel. I was back on my bike exactly 2 months after my crash.

Should of been satisfied with my 1st jump which I landed.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

mijome07 said:


> Replace the cheap @$$ wheels!


It's a cheap @$$ $300 bike! Again, why does it seem so many here expect some high level of performance and durability for the sub $400 they've spent. You could spend that much on one upper-end wheel alone. The crash in the video can be blamed more on technique than the wheels. mijome, how do you know the stock wheels would have faired worse in your crash than the upgraded wheel?

Others have complained about out-of-true and hop issues, all of which I have experienced and fixed with minimal effort or lived with (since they are mountain bike wheels, not roadie wheels.) As I've said, I'm riding an XL, am 6'7" and 240# geared up. I am not easy on this bike, it is stressed and it gets some air time. All on the stock wheels. I say the complaints/failures are more a problem of style and technique and/or up-grade-itis than the actual quality of the components.

To people who buy this bike, ride it and enjoy. Upgrade if you have the funds and the bug. But, ride the stupid, cheap @$$ rig.


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

i have considered the problem could have been with technique as well. between the part where i start and then come over the top of the 3 drops, i got too much speed and turned a little wide. so as i was coming over the top i was trying to get straightened out and it all went downhill from there. (pun intended) 

thanks for the input keep it coming


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Could someone please tell me what length steerer tube a 17" uses? 

I'm looking for a fork for my friend, and don't trust him to measure his steerer properly.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

110mm headtube, 30mm for headset, 40 (ish) for stem, so 180mm, plus some if he needs spacers.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

malibu: if you cover my airfare and med bills, ill take one for the team.

at least my wheels would be okay.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

oh, and the cost of shipping my bike.


----------



## Trower (Apr 27, 2009)

broncojd78 said:


> so... this is me. due to financial restraints, i have two options.
> 1) upgraded rim and stay rigid.
> 2) replacement stock rim and cheap fork
> 
> ...


Ouch man! Hope you don't take anymore diggers like that:nonod:

Looks to me like you had way too much weight forward, turned the bars to much, and thats what looks to have caused the trauma to the wheel, and yourself. I've taken some bigger air than that with my stock wheels with no problems, but I landed properly, and I did go over the wheels and true and make sure there was even tension on all the spokes. But regardless I think most any wheels would cave when hit like that.

As far as my opinion, I would get a new set-o-wheels from Universal Cycles (as the great ilmfat has show us about) and stay rigid and work on technique.

As far as technique for going down inclines like that, remember to keep your seat low, your weight back, and front wheel straight! It also helps to practice at lower speeds to help learn to keep balanced. No use trying to be cool and bombing only to crash:/

Best of luck with your riding, and your bike!

-Nick


----------



## Trower (Apr 27, 2009)

ilmfat said:


> the builds are still (will always be) in flux right now. and my dumb a$$ got a 203 rotor.
> 
> not sure whats gonna end up on what.
> 
> ...


Haha, biggers always better......right

Skidding would be my concern with mountain tires and rear brake only, thats why I asked:yes:

Liking the red and white though, very cool!



ilmfat said:


> its actually easier to control the front brake more than the rear if you use only one brake. which is cool, cause front is waaay more effective.
> 
> it seems to me.


Ya I've crashed on pavement because of lack of front brake and all the rear would do was skid.........wasn't fun:nonod:



Malibu412 said:


> Serious? Ever grab a handful of just the front?


Ya, its called a stoppy But seriously, on pavement, especially wet pavement, rear brakes only can be very terrifying!


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

Regarding the 'cheap @$$ wheels':

I know it's an inexpensive entry-level 29er. But I find the wheels to be the weakest link. Of course there is factors that apply to some or all owners.

If my front 'stock' wheel twisted like an 'S' by strapping it to a car rack, I'm almost for certain it and/or the rear would of got f'ed up in my crash.

Machine Built vs. Hand Built

Do yourself a favor and get some nice hand built wheels. Then you can report back and tell us how better they are.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

"the great ilmfat". lol. i like that. 

ill prolly end up puttin 2 discs on the deadeye. my blackerwocky is gonna go down to just the front brake for my "path bike" in (hopefully moving to) providence road island. 50 miles of bike bath is kind of impressive for an average state, but RI is TINY!!!!!!

upon further review, im standing by my call. it looks like his landing wasnt really that wonky. his front wheel slid out and (im guessing) hit a rock, and thats when the wheel taco'd. it wasnt the drop. i maintain that a burlier wheel would have been fine. plus, ive ridden 3 sets of stock deadeye wheels, so i know how flimsy they are.

do you seriously think my freedom discs would've taco'd, just because the stock wheels did?

but i do change my vote to better wheels.


----------



## rbrandow (Oct 14, 2010)

So as I clean up or replace parts, I'm throwing them on the scale for kicks and giggles. Last time was the front wheel, today was crankset. The LBS gave me a good deal on a bash guard, and included the nicer Bontrager Big Earl crankset it was attached to for free.

Stock crankset rings in at 816gr. Definitely not light-weight, but it's not really the lead brick the rumor and conjecture seemed to indicate. I thought it looked like more. For all the discussion on here about this lighter crank or that one, well, at least you have this number to start with! The more I think about it, the more I suspect the frameset is honestly in the range of 10lbs. Next time I drop the bike in 3' of water and feel like re-greasing the headset, I'll get a weight on the fork. Again just for kicks.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

rbrandow said:


> So as I clean up or replace parts, I'm throwing them on the scale for kicks and giggles. Last time was the front wheel, today was crankset. The LBS gave me a good deal on a bash guard, and included the nicer Bontrager Big Earl crankset it was attached to for free.
> 
> Stock crankset rings in at 816gr. Definitely not light-weight, but it's not really the lead brick the rumor and conjecture seemed to indicate. I thought it looked like more. For all the discussion on here about this lighter crank or that one, well, at least you have this number to start with! The more I think about it, the more I suspect the frameset is honestly in the range of 10lbs. Next time I drop the bike in 3' of water and feel like re-greasing the headset, I'll get a weight on the fork. Again just for kicks.


If that weight doesn't include the BB or the fixing bolts, then you're looking at about 1 pound heavier than than an Octalink LX crankset.


----------



## rbrandow (Oct 14, 2010)

bad mechanic said:


> If that weight doesn't include the BB or the fixing bolts, then you're looking at about 1 pound heavier than than an Octalink LX crankset.


Maybe so, I didn't have one on hand to compare. It's about the same as the Big Earl I stuck on there, a little less if you count the addition of the bash guard. Its another beefy AM-looking crank tho.


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

so in looking at rear hubs...

i want to just re-use the stock gear setup. what kind of hubs do i need to find? 9 sp compatible?


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Yep,9 speed compatible :thumbsup:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

broncojd78 said:


> so in looking at rear hubs...
> 
> i want to just re-use the stock gear setup. what kind of hubs do i need to find? 9 sp compatible?


Try these hubs, or at least considering them. I use them on my single speed and love them. Very smooth and strong (I'm 235lbs and don't ride lightly) and don't cost too much. Their also not too heavy (at least compared to other comparable disc hubs) The only thing I'd suggest, which is what I did, is get a set of XT quick release skewers for them. The stock ones are fine, but I had some slippage on the front with heavy braking, Could partially have been the finish on my fork dropouts too, as much of the paint and clear was coming off when they slipped. Not needed but I did it.

https://www.amazon.com/Redline-Chromoly-Freehub-Cassette-Bearing/dp/B000C15K6Q

Mine are white though :thumbsup: like this


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

Looks like this guy will be considering a 1x9 set up for the DE..


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

fattybikejones said:


> Looks like this guy will be considering a 1x9 set up for the DE..


If I ever break down and actually buy a BE I was considering 1x9. I want something versitle...I'd change per season, ride, or use. I was considering a 1x9 commuter with 700x40c CX tires, single speed (because that's the best ever), and fixed gear. I ride a lot of fixed gear on my road bike but really want to try it offroad. I have a lot of plans for a BE...just can't seem to buy it.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

im prolly gonna IGH one of my jabbers next year. 

might even get a sus fork. maybe if i have someone who knows what theyre doing set it up, ill like it.

maybe a terralogic.


----------



## FueledByDew (May 5, 2011)

Just ordered a Deadeye from BD. And was wondering if someone could give me a measurement of the bottom tube. I want to add decals but want to get the correct size. Thanks in advance.


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

i ordered a set of velocity blunt rims / shimano XT m756 hubs. thanks all for the input.


----------



## terraslug (May 7, 2011)

my new BE









First post here, but I've followed this thread for several months- many knowlegeable posters and very informative. This is my first SS and first 29er. I've cycled, mostly road, since about '74 and only own rigid steel frame bicycles, including an '84 Diamond Back Apex. I just took my first ride on the BE with a 23T rear on it- it was fine for the long, steep hills on trails, but as expected it spun out too soon on the flat-rolling paved approach roads to the trails. I'm planning to try a 21T and then ride & decide if that's what I need. I love the simplicity and quiet of an SS drivetrain and don't plan to convert to more gears.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

terraslug said:


> my new BE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Firstly,welcome aboard (the MTBR,29er AND SS train),my friend,glad to meet you! :thumbsup:

Nice looking BE,my favorite color of those offered,BTW. Hey,if you wanted to try a 20T,PM me your addy,I have a few (new ones at that) laying around,wouldn't cost but a stamp or two to send you one to try


----------



## terraslug (May 7, 2011)

FueledByDew said:


> ...And was wondering if someone could give me a measurement of the bottom tube....


My BE's downtube measures about 5 5/16" circumference.



longhaultrucker said:


> Firstly,welcome aboard (the MTBR,29er AND SS train),my friend,glad to meet you! :thumbsup:
> Nice looking BE,my favorite color of those offered,BTW. Hey,if you wanted to try a 20T,PM me your addy,I have a few (new ones at that) laying around,wouldn't cost but a stamp or two to send you one to try


Thank you & I appreciate that offer. Since I have a used 21T here now, I'll try it first (today) and then will let you know about the 20T.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

broncojd78 said:


> i ordered a set of velocity blunt rims / shimano XT m756 hubs. thanks all for the input.


You'll love those rims. Very strong and sleek looking while still fairly lightweight. What color? I think they come in just under a million different colors :lol:


----------



## FueledByDew (May 5, 2011)

terraslug said:


> My BE's downtube measures about 5 5/16" circumference.QUOTE]
> 
> Thank you, you're a life saver. I almost ordered a decal that would've been to big.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

terraslug said:


> My BE's downtube measures about 5 5/16" circumference.
> 
> Thank you & I appreciate that offer. Since I have a used 21T here now, I'll try it first (today) and then will let you know about the 20T.


PM sent,they're free if you want em,my friend. Paying forward


----------



## FueledByDew (May 5, 2011)

broncojd78 said:


> i ordered a set of velocity blunt rims / shimano XT m756 hubs. thanks all for the input.


Did you order these off ebay? I saw a seller selling these rums with the same hubs for just over $200. If so can you let us know your impressions and how they are. I almost pulled the trigger but hesitated as it seemed to good to be true.


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> You'll love those rims. Very strong and sleek looking while still fairly lightweight. What color? I think they come in just under a million different colors :lol:


thanks. with this bike, i'm not real concerned with weight. i was looking at reviews & price. i went with a dark blue rim, black spokes & hubs. should look pretty sharp on a black bike. i have a lot of red on the bike, though. we'll see how it all clashes. i did pick up a new helmet that matches.



FueledByDew said:


> Did you order these off ebay? I saw a seller selling these rums with the same hubs for just over $200. If so can you let us know your impressions and how they are. I almost pulled the trigger but hesitated as it seemed to good to be true.


i did get them from ebay. they raised the prices, though. rocky mountain cyclery. i'll report back with my uneducated opinion after i get back in the saddle again.

now i'm going to try to find a suspension fork...


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

Got mine converted to a 1x9... kept the rear wheel with the 18t cog.. ironing out a few bugs right now and taking her out to the trails this weekend. Lovin this frame! Amazing how nimble it handles in the tight and twisty singletrack here in WI. I will be cutting these bars down slightly though.
I am gonna ride the stock wheels off this bike and maybe end of season, consider a better set and some other upgrades. I have to say, I am pretty pleased right now.


----------



## shoeman (Jun 12, 2010)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Does anybody ride their BE or DE fixed using a tomicog? Does it have an adequate chainline?


I have a 19t on my BE. Chainline is fine.


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

Talked my buddy into a Bullseye

Built it for him a little earlier.

His came with nothing put together.... mine came somewhat put together. weird.


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

fattybikejones said:


> Got mine converted to a 1x9... kept the rear wheel with the 18t cog.. ironing out a few bugs right now and taking her out to the trails this weekend. Lovin this frame! Amazing how nimble it handles in the tight and twisty singletrack here in WI. I will be cutting these bars down slightly though.
> I am gonna ride the stock wheels off this bike and maybe end of season, consider a better set and some other upgrades. I have to say, I am pretty pleased right now.


Don't know what's going on with my wheels but the rear is starting to wobble... it looks like the spacers are loose somehow as the wheel is bolted down as tight as it can go but yet there is still play in it that will let it wobble and make some annoying ass clanging metal sounds on the trail.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

MyName1sMud said:


> Don't know what's going on with my wheels but the rear is starting to wobble... it looks like the spacers are loose somehow as the wheel is bolted down as tight as it can go but yet there is still play in it that will let it wobble and make some annoying ass clanging metal sounds on the trail.


I'd say that is your loose-ball bearing rear hub coming loose. Do some google searching on adjusting rear loose ball hub bearings and that should help you distinguish the problem and show you how to fix it.


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I'd say that is your loose-ball bearing rear hub coming loose. Do some google searching on adjusting rear loose ball hub bearings and that should help you distinguish the problem and show you how to fix it.


about to try and look it up in my Zinn and the art of MTBing book 

thanks for the tip


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

****! Looks like i'm gonna need a tool to take the cog off


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

MyName1sMud said:


> ****! Looks like i'm gonna need a tool to take the cog off


You shouldn't have to..but I don't know which hub it is. You should be able to adjust the cone nuts with the cog on.


----------



## terraslug (May 7, 2011)

MyName1sMud said:


> Don't know what's going on with my wheels but the rear is starting to wobble... it looks like the spacers are loose somehow as the wheel is bolted down as tight as it can go but yet there is still play in it that will let it wobble and make some annoying ass clanging metal sounds on the trail.


I wonder whether those clanging metal sounds could be silenced by using a 12mm hex to tighten inside the freehub.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

+1 terra. my freehub came loose, only one of them tho. the other 2 freehubs were fine.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

terraslug said:


> I wonder whether those clanging metal sounds could be silenced by using a 12mm hex to tighten inside the freehub.


+1 good thinkin'


----------



## FueledByDew (May 5, 2011)

Got my DE in about 2 hours ago. Got it stripped down and ready for paint in the morning. Shaved off the v-brake brackets. Looks really good. Have BB7s to go back on when the paint is done. Hopefully hit the trails by Sunday.


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

FueledByDew said:


> Got my DE in about 2 hours ago. Got it stripped down and ready for paint in the morning. Shaved off the v-brake brackets. Looks really good. Have BB7s to go back on when the paint is done. Hopefully hit the trails by Sunday.


What color?


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I'd say that is your loose-ball bearing rear hub coming loose. Do some google searching on adjusting rear loose ball hub bearings and that should help you distinguish the problem and show you how to fix it.


^^this^^

I repacked and adjusted the hubs outta the gate.

Put the bike through it's and me through my paces today.. The wheels are still true.. not too bad considering my 240# bulk. Havin' a complete blast with this bike!!


----------



## FueledByDew (May 5, 2011)

mijome07 said:


> What color?


Flat green almost like an olive drab. Ill take and post pics tomorrow. Paint it temporary until I can get it to the powdercoaters.


----------



## terraslug (May 7, 2011)

*cool color*

I like the way that color changes depending on the surrounding light- sometimes green, purple, or grayish.


----------



## FueledByDew (May 5, 2011)

Ok I took some pictures in the backyard almost as the break of dawn. This is my temporary set up until the powdercoaters in a few months. I was originally going to leave it white which is why I have some red items. But oh well.

2011 Dawes Deadeye
Avid BB7 Brakes
Avid Speed Dial Levers
Lizard Skin Peavy Grips
Woodman Axis SL Comp Headset
Shaved V-Brake brackets
Shaved geared cable brackets
Everything else is stock

Enjoy!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

FueledByDew said:


> Ok I took some pictures in the backyard almost as the break of dawn. This is my temporary set up until the powdercoaters in a few months. I was originally going to leave it white which is why I have some red items. But oh well.
> 
> 2011 Dawes Deadeye
> Avid BB7 Brakes
> ...


Are your rotors and dropouts painted white or is that a glare? Sweet build!


----------



## FueledByDew (May 5, 2011)

I masked off the dropouts so they remained white. I painted the rotors white. I was going to use orange in place of the white but liked the white against that green color a lot more. Almost a military scheme.

Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

FueledByDew said:


> I masked off the dropouts so they remained white. I painted the rotors white. I was going to use orange in place of the white but liked the white against that green color a lot more. Almost a military scheme.
> 
> Thank you for the kind words.


You should paint the sidewalls of your rims white to match :thumbsup:


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

That's a GOOD looking ride,Brother! :thumbsup: What color you having it coated when you do?


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

terraslug said:


> I wonder whether those clanging metal sounds could be silenced by using a 12mm hex to tighten inside the freehub.


Won't I need to remove the cog to be able to do this?


----------



## kmancrx (Nov 15, 2009)

As a testament to this super cheap and fun single speed I wanted to report that I did the Burn 24 hours of at Dark Mountain in Wilkesboro, NC this weekend and I turned my fastest lap on this bike. I also had my geared bike as well. Fastest lab on the HT Jamis Dragon was about 51 min whereas I turned a 46 min on the Dawes. The trail is climbing heavy with about 800-900 feet of climbing in 7 miles. I only did 3 of my 8 laps on the Dawes because the 18t was just too darn tall for me to keep going on some of those climbs. If I had a 20t I think I could have done another lap on the SS. Really happy about that purchase.


----------



## terraslug (May 7, 2011)

MyName1sMud said:


> Won't I need to remove the cog to be able to do this?


You would have to remove the cone nuts on one end of the axle, and the axle, to do that. And, be careful not to lose the bearings (9 loose bearings in each of the two hub races). I just now did that to mine, today, to make certain there was enough factory grease in the hub's races and to install "L.H. Trucker's" 20T cog which he gave me. While there, I attempted to check the freehub's tightness with a 12mm hex, since reading in this thread that a few have been loose. A 12mm hex fit the Shimano-type freehub bodies that I've had previously; but, a 12mm hex was too large for my freehub and a 10mm hex wasn't large enough. Using a bright light revealed to me that the internal part of this freehub is Torx-shaped and I did not have a Torx that large, nor do I have an 11mm hex(which may have fit).


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

so i stuck a 20t hub on the back. when i tried to install my chain tensioner but the chain is too short. i am afraid that i'll need a longer chain to keep the tension. anyone else have this problem?


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

broncojd78 said:


> so i stuck a 20t hub on the back. when i tried to install my chain tensioner but the chain is too short. i am afraid that i'll need a longer chain to keep the tension. anyone else have this problem?


i ended up modifying the chain tensioner that i had (redline) and made it work.


----------



## theblackbullet (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## FueledByDew (May 5, 2011)

HOLY (beep)! What did you do?


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

universal cycles wheel builder can get u a new handbuilt front for 85. shippings 40 bucks tho.


----------



## theblackbullet (Mar 24, 2011)

FueledByDew said:


> HOLY (beep)! What did you do?


was riding a little downhill/jump run at my local trails, I got kinda lazy and accidentally tried to set the front wheel down too soon and ended up hitting the landing bank head on. Everything on the bike is okay except for the front wheel. I needed an excuse to justify a new wheelset anyways.


----------



## theblackbullet (Mar 24, 2011)

ilmfat said:


> universal cycles wheel builder can get u a new handbuilt front for 85. shippings 40 bucks tho.


I think I'm going to try and pick something up used. may even build the wheels on my own. it's something I've been wanting to try since picking up my truing stand.

so far I've been offered these wheelsets:

1.
Sun Ringle Equalizer Rim on Woodman hub
32 spoke
rear hum needs to be replaced
15mm quick release

$125

2.
Salsa delgado rims 
surly hubs
unsure of other specs still waiting to hear back from seller

$100 plus shipping

thoughts?


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

surly on delgados for 150 ish would be a good bet. except im a heavy guy. im even thinking of picking up one of mikesee's mtx33 sets. thus far, the halo freedom/shimano sets i got have been awesome. the outlaws have been a real disappointment tho.

but i am starting to think i need to build my own.

idk.


----------



## theblackbullet (Mar 24, 2011)

ilmfat said:


> surly on delgados for 150 ish would be a good bet. except im a heavy guy. im even thinking of picking up one of mikesee's mtx33 sets. thus far, the halo freedom/shimano sets i got have been awesome. the outlaws have been a real disappointment tho.
> 
> but i am starting to think i need to build my own.
> 
> idk.


I'm a heavy guy as well.

when my car gets out of the shop and I can switch my priorities back to cycling, I'm definitely going to try my hand at building a set. something blingy


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

thats the scariest part. i wanna do hopes on flows as my first ever build. i hope i dont mess em up.

thank god itll have to wait a coupla years anyway.


----------



## Dudeus (Jan 26, 2011)

FueledByDew said:


> Ok I took some pictures in the backyard almost as the break of dawn. This is my temporary set up until the powdercoaters in a few months. I was originally going to leave it white which is why I have some red items. But oh well.
> 
> 2011 Dawes Deadeye
> Avid BB7 Brakes
> ...


With the white rotors your pictures look crazy photoshopped...


----------



## terraslug (May 7, 2011)

ilmfat said:


> thats the scariest part. i wanna do hopes on flows as my first ever build. i hope i dont mess em up.
> 
> thank god itll have to wait a coupla years anyway.


I had little confidence before my first wheel build. So I asked an old, experienced cycling friend to "co-pilot". I put everything together and he helped with the fine tuning. For my first build (road wheels), he suggested using 36 spokes and not using ultra-light rims. With his help, the wheels turned out fine.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

theblackbullet said:


>


I know the bike looks like hell and that seems to be all that everyone asked about, but how are YOU after that? I can't imagine you not getting at least a little banged up


----------



## theblackbullet (Mar 24, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I know the bike looks like hell and that seems to be all that everyone asked about, but how are YOU after that? I can't imagine you not getting at least a little banged up


couple of scrapes and bruises, I had already healed up before I had a chance to take a picture of the bike and post  It could have been so much worse.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

theblackbullet said:


> couple of scrapes and bruises, I had already healed up before I had a chance to take a picture of the bike and post  It could have been so much worse.


Oh man I bet


----------



## rbrandow (Oct 14, 2010)

Well, I finally broke something. The rear hub is on its way out. It had been skipping a pall once in a while under heavy load ("heavy" being relative, I'm only 135lbs), it's now starting to catch and try to seize in the freewheeling direction.

Time to go wheel shopping! I suspect the hubs are fine for the most part, maybe some shady QC going on. I did beat the hell out of the bike before it broke, plenty of crashing and a few forded rivers probably didn't help much.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

i may have already said this once or twice, but, go handbuilt.


----------



## Fam Money (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm now in the same boat as sasquatch: finally decided to buy one and their out of 19" white DEs. I should have bought one last month when they were cheaper and had my size. I sent an email last night asking if they expect more in.

I'm a clyde at 285 and this will be my first foray into SS since the days of BMX bikes when I was kid. Hopefully they'll get more of the whites in....not really crazy about the black or orange.

BTW, great thread guys. It's been very informative.


----------



## theblackbullet (Mar 24, 2011)

went ahead and picked up the sunringle equalizer/ woodman hub wheelset since they were local and I want to ride NOW.
I should actually be okay with the rear wheel as well. worst case scenario, it's just the freehub that needs serviced. Seller also had a brown synthetic leather Charge saddle that I coaxed him into throwing in.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

ilmfat said:


> i may have already said this once or twice, but, go handbuilt.


+2 :thumbsup:

I think I'm gunna let th eJabber sit out the weekend,I feel like riding my DE to remind me how sweet fully rigid is


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

those charge (spoon) saddles are bomb. 

and a 2 week wait for wheels does suck.

my jabber and deadeye arent even in the same category. id think the differences would be even more apparent for you, longhaul. i jump from 18 to 17, and it feels totally weird. i cant imagine going from an 18 jabber to a 15 DE. course, my jabber has a ragley carnegie and street tires, but that doesnt account for all the disparity.

its weird, i thought the 22.5 TT on my reken felt great, but now when i hop on the reken after the jabber, it feels way too short.

ignorance is bliss i guess.


----------



## FueledByDew (May 5, 2011)

Fam Money said:


> I'm now in the same boat as sasquatch: finally decided to buy one and their out of 19" white DEs. I should have bought one last month when they were cheaper and had my size. I sent an email last night asking if they expect more in.
> 
> I'm a clyde at 285 and this will be my first foray into SS since the days of BMX bikes when I was kid. Hopefully they'll get more of the whites in....not really crazy about the black or orange.
> 
> BTW, great thread guys. It's been very informative.


You can always repaint the frame. The bike is very easy to take apart and put back together. I painted mine a militaryesque green and decided to repaint it a different color. I had the bike apart in 5 minutes and used aircraft stripper. But you should be able to scuff up the original surface and paint over it if so desired.

I am also a clyde at 6'4 290lbs


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

theblackbullet said:


> worst case scenario, it's just the freehub that needs serviced.


Sometimes the cheaper hubs don't have replacement freehubs available..I know that on some cheap specialized mountain bikes if the freehub goes bad the whole wheel (or at least hub) is useless from then on.


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

theblackbullet said:


>


Crikey!


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

ilmfat said:


> my jabber and deadeye arent even in the same category. id think the differences would be even more apparent for you, longhaul. i jump from 18 to 17, and it feels totally weird. i cant imagine going from an 18 jabber to a 15 DE. course, my jabber has a ragley carnegie and street tires, but that doesnt account for all the disparity.


Yeah,it's DEFINATELY noticable,but I likes the difference,personally. If they wuzn't different,what's the point in owning more n one 29er SS,right? (whoops....did I say that? :skep:) :thumbsup:


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

lol.

my second jabber thats in the works has the same cockpit. ones got BA's the other has resist nomads. tires and color is the only difference.


----------



## theblackbullet (Mar 24, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Sometimes the cheaper hubs don't have replacement freehubs available..I know that on some cheap specialized mountain bikes if the freehub goes bad the whole wheel (or at least hub) is useless from then on.


woodman has replacement freehubs that you can find for around $30

orrrrrr, if what I'm reading is correct, they use a shimano freehub so I have many options


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

theblackbullet said:


> woodman has replacement freehubs that you can find for around $30


I know there are a few that they do not have (not sure of the exact models), but they are off of pretty cheap mountain bikes, like comparable to Giant Boulders


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

theblackbullet said:


> if what I'm reading is correct, they use a shimano freehub so I have many options


I think this is the story. At least it looks like a Shimano type to me.


----------



## FueledByDew (May 5, 2011)

Repainted the frame. Used white and smoke gray for the 2 tone. Then used red pinstripe to break up the 2 colors. Used a carbon fiber printed vinyl wrap. I think it came out pretty neato (Yes I used neato. Just had to bring it back the the glory brady bunch days). Now just have to do the fork and ill be all set.

What do you guys think?


----------



## rbrandow (Oct 14, 2010)

^ Actually, I think that looks pretty damn cool! :thumbsup:

Edit: Hey, if you wanna help me settle a minor point, throw the frame on a scale for me while it's pretty much stripped bare!


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

rbrandow said:


> Well, I finally broke something. The rear hub is on its way out. It had been skipping a pall once in a while under heavy load ("heavy" being relative, I'm only 135lbs), it's now starting to catch and try to seize in the freewheeling direction.
> 
> Time to go wheel shopping! I suspect the hubs are fine for the most part, maybe some shady QC going on. I did beat the hell out of the bike before it broke, plenty of crashing and a few forded rivers probably didn't help much.


if you're talking about the part that screws into the hub, you can have my old one. just let me know. i am tossing the whole rear wheel. (literally, it is in the trash can) i only broke the front but didn't see any use for a rear wheel only.



FueledByDew said:


> Repainted the frame. Used white and smoke gray for the 2 tone. Then used red pinstripe to break up the 2 colors. Used a carbon fiber printed vinyl wrap. I think it came out pretty neato (Yes I used neato. Just had to bring it back the the glory brady bunch days). Now just have to do the fork and ill be all set.
> 
> What do you guys think?


looks sharp!

also, if anyone wants parts from my OEM wheelset, then PM me. you can anything for the cost of shipping. the front rim is toast. the rest is (presumably) fine.


----------



## FueledByDew (May 5, 2011)

Frame with crank (as i didnt have a crank puller) painted with vinyl was 8lbs using a bathroom scale. Frame is 21".


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

FueledByDew said:


> Frame with crank (as i didnt have a crank puller) painted with vinyl was 8lbs using a bathroom scale. Frame is 21".


Which means the 21" frame weighs about 6lbs. Crank and BB about 2lbs. That was my estimate as I pulled parts from the box. Someone here mentioned 10lbs but I didn't figure it was that heavy.

Fueled, looks sharp! That's what is kind of cool about the matte finish BEs. They are more of a blank canvas than most frames.


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

hey, by the way... if someone wants a stock wheelset that's brand new, including tires... email this guy. he might be willing to ship? i talked to him when my front wheel broke, but decided to upgrade instead replace with OEM.

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/bik/2385341867.html


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

theblackbullet said:


> if what I'm reading is correct, they use a shimano freehub so I have many options


"Shimano freehub" refers to the type of splines on the body and tells you what kind of cassette and cog you can use...when talking about the freehub body itself and how it attaches to the hub is a whole different story. Some have splines that go into the hub and some have places on the freehub where splines on the hub go into. Kinda like a male/female kind of thing. And with each "male" and "female" (pardon my lack of better term) freehub body there are many different designs.

Here are some pictures to help explain





































*edit* see how each one mounts to the hub differently? While the 1st, 2nd, (not sure about the 3rd) and 4th are all still "shimano freehubs" meaning they use shimano splined cassettes and cogs they all work on different hubs. Some cheaper wheels are very hard to find replacement freehubs because the manufacturer almost basically expects the owner to go buy another cheap wheel from them :lol: instead of repairing...because it just isn't worth it with cheap parts.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

FueledByDew said:


> Repainted the frame. Used white and smoke gray for the 2 tone. Then used red pinstripe to break up the 2 colors. Used a carbon fiber printed vinyl wrap. I think it came out pretty neato (Yes I used neato. Just had to bring it back the the glory brady bunch days). Now just have to do the fork and ill be all set.
> 
> What do you guys think?


Now _THAT'S _a GOOD looking job,looks MUCH more expensive,and just plain kool now :thumbsup:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Build up your damn bike FueledByDew


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> "Shimano freehub" refers to the type of splines on the body and tells you what kind of cassette and cog you can use...when talking about the freehub body itself and how it attaches to the hub is a whole different story.


True this. It also refers to freehubs actually manufactured by Shimano. With the Dawes wheel and free hub body, it looks like it takes a 12mm allen wrench to remove the free hub body once the axle is out and the cassette is off, much like an actual Shimano brand FH. That is what I meant by Shimano type: the way the FH attaches to the wheel hub. I haven't actually removed it yet to compare to a Shimano mount since my largest allen wrench is a 10mm.


----------



## FueledByDew (May 5, 2011)

Malibu412 said:


> Which means the 21" frame weighs about 6lbs. Crank and BB about 2lbs. That was my estimate as I pulled parts from the box. Someone here mentioned 10lbs but I didn't figure it was that heavy.
> 
> Fueled, looks sharp! That's what is kind of cool about the matte finish BEs. They are more of a blank canvas than most frames.


That also doesn't count the geared cable guides and v brake brackets I shaved off but I am sure that weight isn't much. But I'll have to weigh it again once I build it back up because it almost seemed heavier than my Fuji.

Yeah if I had used the this design from the get go it would've saved me a lot of time, I could've used the stock white. Oh well I like it now so we'll see how it goes.



sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Build up your damn bike FueledByDew


LoL, I did have it built up once. But decided to go a different route as the red and italian olive didnt mesh that well. As soon as I finish the fork which will most likely be tomorrow I will hopefully be done with it for awhile.


----------



## rbrandow (Oct 14, 2010)

broncojd78 said:


> if you're talking about the part that screws into the hub, you can have my old one. just let me know. i am tossing the whole rear wheel. (literally, it is in the trash can) i only broke the front but didn't see any use for a rear wheel only.


Sent you a PM!


----------



## Fam Money (Apr 26, 2010)

FueledByDew said:


> You can always repaint the frame. The bike is very easy to take apart and put back together. I painted mine a militaryesque green and decided to repaint it a different color. I had the bike apart in 5 minutes and used aircraft stripper. But you should be able to scuff up the original surface and paint over it if so desired.
> 
> I am also a clyde at 6'4 290lbs


Too lazy to paint the bike.....but thanks for the suggestion. Yours BTW looks kick ass with the new paint job though!

Well I bit the bullet and bought the black last night. My primary purpose for the bike will be for rails-to-trails type riding. I'm still too heavy and out of shape to think about taking this off road. I guess I'll be looking for some Big Apples for this guy once the Nanos wear out. I take it the frame would be able to accommodate the 2.35 BAs?


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

idk about the BA's on the deadeye. im running 2.25 intense system 29's and its kinda tight. i can throw my BA on there later today. but dont get ur hopes up.


----------



## theblackbullet (Mar 24, 2011)

Fam Money said:


> Too lazy to paint the bike.....but thanks for the suggestion. Yours BTW looks kick ass with the new paint job though!
> 
> Well I bit the bullet and bought the black last night. My primary purpose for the bike will be for rails-to-trails type riding. I'm still too heavy and out of shape to think about taking this off road. I guess I'll be looking for some Big Apples for this guy once the Nanos wear out. I take it the frame would be able to accommodate the 2.35 BAs?


congrats!
you're not too heavy to take it off road! when I got mine in the mail, I was around 280lbs. I ride lots of singletrack and ride the jumps at my trails all of the time!


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

ilmfat said:


> idk about the BA's on the deadeye. im running 2.25 intense system 29's and its kinda tight. i can throw my BA on there later today. but dont get ur hopes up.


I second that...I'm running CST Caballeros in 2.25's on mine-they's a bit of room (these tend to run small),but I doubt enough for 2.35's. ilmfat? Try them BA's yet?


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

couple more hours


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

happy to report: BAs on 32 mm outlaw rims gives a few mm of clearance on each side. maybe as much as 5, but prolly more like 3. and the wheel was all the way in the drops.

personally, i prefer the resist nomad. def skinnier, but the snappy acceleration more than makes up for the little bit of lost cush. drops a pound or more off each wheel. the nomad has a really supple side-wall, with really stiff tread. its nice. 

i weigh 240.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

ilmfat said:


> i weigh 240.


:skep: You put on some poundage since I was up there? You didn't look more than 180-190 then :eekster:


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

nope. i mighta been 230 when we met, it fluctuates. 

i wear it well. tho my muscle is turning to fat recently. too many cookies


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

I hear you on the cookies...Oreo Double Stuffed for din din every night lately is killing me :lol:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I had my first cookie in quite a while the other day at my cousin's college grad/going away party...pretty damn tasty. I didn't have any cake though :lol:


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Here the last 7-12 days I been too lazy to cook dinner for myself (I fix the kids a good healthy dinner though :thumbsup,and though I hain't ne'er been one much for sweets (oddly enough,until my metabolism started slowing...you know,when sweets stick around longer,LMBO! ),I opened the 3rd pack of them Oreo's last eve :nono:


----------



## FueledByDew (May 5, 2011)

Gotta love the double stuff oreos. Was it me or were the candy cane oreos they put out during xmas very good as well? although the cookies seperated from the filling a lot easier.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

IDK,I didn't know they made those,I missed em :madman:


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

me either. definitely gonna look for em this year.

whatever you do, don try the thin mint ice cream.


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

Fam Money said:


> Well I bit the bullet and bought the black last night. My primary purpose for the bike will be for rails-to-trails type riding.* I'm still too heavy and out of shape to think about taking this off road.* I guess I'll be looking for some Big Apples for this guy once the Nanos wear out. I take it the frame would be able to accommodate the 2.35 BAs?


Nope. I am around 245# and while it's painful being outta shape and it will hurt you at first.. I highly recommend mixing up trail and road riding! I am diggin my DE fo sho!

I should prolly mention that I converted my rig to a 1x9


















Still when my skinny buddies are granny gearing up grinder climbs, I am outta the saddle hammerin' Hurts soo good!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

fattybikejones said:


> I should prolly mention that I converted my rig to a 1x9


How dare you! :lol: Damn I want a BE or DE...


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

fattybikejones said:


>


Those powerstraps work amazingly don't they? I haven't used them on my single speed but I have a set of Burro straps on my fixed gear and I will never ride fixed without them again :thumbsup: I may just have to get a set for my mountain bike. You should try fixed  All you need is a tomicog (your bike is 100% compatible) or drill your own old cog to work. That's the first thing I do with my BE or DE is get a fixed cog :lol:


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

Hahaha.. I knew pix of my 1x9 conversion weren't gonna go well on this thread, but..eh.. I needed the gears for the stuff I am riding. Especially now being heavier than I should be.
And heck yeah on the Power Grips straps! I had them on all my bikes in the 90s.. Love 'em! Next best ting to bein' clipped in!

Haven't you been hemmin' and hawin' for awhile about scoopin' up one of these bikes? You should just get one! I am soo diggin' this rig! Fixed?? YIPES!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

fattybikejones said:


> Haven't you been hemmin' and hawin' for awhile about scoopin' up one of these bikes? You should just get one! I am soo diggin' this rig! Fixed?? YIPES!


Yes I have lol I'm kinda trying to somewhat maybe save some money  I'm actually graduating high school tomorrow (the ceremony is tomorrow, haven't been in class for almost 2 weeks) and I'm thinking of getting an apartment with a buddy next year, and gas, and college, blah blah blah, so I'm thinking this is my plan, save up over summer and if the apartment thing doesn't work out and gas goes down I'll just buy one. Otherwise I'll probably still just buy one :lol: But I think waiting until late summer/fall is the wisest choice for me right now. Plus hopefully the price will go back down and they will have more colors in my size (I typically ride a 22" frame (can fit 23") and the 21" is basically sold out).

And fixed?? It's just like single speed to me, it's such a cool experience and feeling that just cannot be replicated any other way. Think single speed is the purest form of cycling? Try brakeless fixed gear :thumbsup: Hey, at least give it a shot, definitely learn on your driveway or a parking lot though and get some experience before hitting the trails.


----------



## terraslug (May 7, 2011)

FueledByDew said:


> Repainted the frame. Used white and smoke gray for the 2 tone. Then used red pinstripe to break up the 2 colors. Used a carbon fiber printed vinyl wrap. I think it came out pretty neato (Yes I used neato. Just had to bring it back the the glory brady bunch days). Now just have to do the fork and ill be all set.
> 
> What do you guys think?


Well done & great color selection!



Malibu412 said:


> True this. It also refers to freehubs actually manufactured by Shimano. With the Dawes wheel and free hub body, it looks like it takes a 12mm allen wrench to remove the free hub body once the axle is out and the cassette is off, much like an actual Shimano brand FH. That is what I meant by Shimano type: the way the FH attaches to the wheel hub. I haven't actually removed it yet to compare to a Shimano mount since my largest allen wrench is a 10mm.


The inside of my '11 BE freehub didn't look like any Shimano-type that I've seen. It was not hex shaped- it looked like a torx. My 12mm hex was too big to fit it and I didn't have a torx that fit.


----------



## Fam Money (Apr 26, 2010)

ilmfat said:


> happy to report: BAs on 32 mm outlaw rims gives a few mm of clearance on each side. maybe as much as 5, but prolly more like 3. and the wheel was all the way in the drops.
> 
> personally, i prefer the resist nomad. def skinnier, but the snappy acceleration more than makes up for the little bit of lost cush. drops a pound or more off each wheel. the nomad has a really supple side-wall, with really stiff tread. its nice.
> 
> i weigh 240.


Thanks. I'm looking into the Nomads now but there isn't a whole lot of info about them out there. I'm digging the red stripe. That would go nice with red Oury lock ons and red brake cables. Hmm. How would they rate traction wise to the BA?


longhaultrucker said:


> I hear you on the cookies...Oreo Double Stuffed for din din every night lately is killing me :lol:


I like to make quadruple stuff outta 2 of 'em. That's why I'm in the shape I'm in.


fattybikejones said:


> Nope. I am around 245# and while it's painful being outta shape and it will hurt you at first.. I highly recommend mixing up trail and road riding! I am diggin my DE fo sho!


Says the guy with 1x9. 

With some folks having issues with the tensioner I'm thinking of buying replacements. Would these work?
http://www.amazon.com/Redline-Alloy-Chain-Tensioners-Pair/dp/B00139YLP2
*Edit*
Found my answer....looks like they'll work.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

i ran the redlines before i went to a 12T. good stuff. prevent the wheel goin all the way forward in the drops tho. if youre gonna stick with thru axle, try to find some without "qr" tabs. and the red definitely has some "purple/pink"-ish hue. i got some of isar's red one's. awesome. like bike jewelry. and the red is red. my qr skewers are too short to use em with the jabbers thick dropouts. and they have the same issue as the redlines for the deadeye (12t). 

i bought the nomads pretty blindly. awesome tho. they are built for the abuse of fixed gear trick riding. i cant think of a way to describe them. they are a lil less comfortable than the BAs. but they still take the edge off. rigid is rigid after all. they ride waaay light tho. fast as hell. they got me wanting 4 more teeth on the front of my jabber, if thatll tell ya.


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

i had redlines that were color red. then i replaced them with some blue ones. i've been very happy.

here's my bike with the new wheels. had to replace the red accents with blue to match my wheels.


----------



## theblackbullet (Mar 24, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> And fixed?? It's just like single speed to me, it's such a cool experience and feeling that just cannot be replicated any other way. Think single speed is the purest form of cycling? Try brakeless fixed gear :thumbsup: Hey, at least give it a shot, definitely learn on your driveway or a parking lot though and get some experience before hitting the trails.


As much as I LOVE my fixed gear road bike, I think going fixed on a mtb would ruin the experience/ kill me on singletrack


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

how you likin the spoon?


----------



## theblackbullet (Mar 24, 2011)

ilmfat said:


> how you likin the spoon?


only been able to do a little riding on it, but I think I am really going to like it. It is much firmer than the stock seat. definitely not harsh though

can't wait to get some more miles on it. I'll likely be picking on up for my roadie as well


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

the leather's even better. i only know cause they sent leather by mistake. never thought id be a fan of an $80 saddle, but the extra 55 bucks might be worth it.

then again, the faux one is way nice too.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

broncojd78 said:


> i had redlines that were color red. then i replaced them with some blue ones. i've been very happy.
> 
> here's my bike with the new wheels. had to replace the red accents with blue to match my wheels.


Oh that's just gorgeous!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Yes I have lol I'm kinda trying to somewhat maybe save some money  I'm actually graduating high school tomorrow (the ceremony is tomorrow, haven't been in class for almost 2 weeks) and I'm thinking of getting an apartment with a buddy next year, and gas, and college, blah blah blah, so I'm thinking this is my plan, save up over summer and if the apartment thing doesn't work out and gas goes down I'll just buy one. Otherwise I'll probably still just buy one :lol: But I think waiting until late summer/fall is the wisest choice for me right now. Plus hopefully the price will go back down and they will have more colors in my size (I typically ride a 22" frame (can fit 23") and the 21" is basically sold out).
> 
> And fixed?? It's just like single speed to me, it's such a cool experience and feeling that just cannot be replicated any other way. Think single speed is the purest form of cycling? Try brakeless fixed gear :thumbsup: Hey, at least give it a shot, definitely learn on your driveway or a parking lot though and get some experience before hitting the trails.


Well then... congrats on the graduation!

and, I think I might pass on the fixed gear.. Once my fitness level increases I will be slappin on the SS wheel and hittin' it. I had to face facts that the SS...even the 18t cog would have blew my knees out on these trails. We will see later in the season.


----------



## theblackbullet (Mar 24, 2011)

ilmfat said:


> the leather's even better. i only know cause they sent leather by mistake. never thought id be a fan of an $80 saddle, but the extra 55 bucks might be worth it.
> 
> then again, the faux one is way nice too.


I'd cry if I scuffed up my $80 leather saddle though. lol


----------



## rbrandow (Oct 14, 2010)

With the rear hub busted up, I didn't have anything else better to do. In case anybody else was curious:










That's 3lbs on the nose, pretty hefty for a rigid! It's about in line with what I was speculating, with the frame around 6lbs and a 3lbs fork, that's a beefy frameset.


----------



## FueledByDew (May 5, 2011)

Just kept the fork simple as i plan on replacing. Still got to add the chain and do final adjustments. But this is pretty much the gist of it, the parents are pissed but the kids love it.


----------



## rbrandow (Oct 14, 2010)

I like it! The rear triangle looks a lot nicer without the canti mounts, I'd grind mine off if I thought I had a hope of matching the matte green-purple-grey crazy paint.


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

rbrandow said:


> .....with the frame around 6lbs and a 3lbs fork, that's a beefy frameset.


Yep like a brick outhouse!:thumbsup:


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

lol. i dint even think about that, blackbullet. im pretty gentle with my jabber. if i keep the second frame and build it up, ill put synthetic on there, as its gonna be a lil more of a knock around bike. 

the day before i was gonna build up my second one, my buddy went otb trying to avoid a bench someone put on the bike path (we ride at night and still waitin on my battery replacements from geoman). the "burly" outlaw rear wheel got roached somehow. so i gotta true up the wheel before i build it. im way too lazy. might just sell em both.

and i ramble off topic too, apparently.

lovin the paint/wrap job Dew! too bad your not local. id get u to do mine.


----------



## FueledByDew (May 5, 2011)

*Headset issues?*

Ok every since I swapped out the headset I have been having this issue. Everything seems tight as it will go with the spacers and such. But for some reason the fork wobbles in the head tube. It almost seems like the fork is to small for the frame even though its the stock fork. I even tried reusing the original headset and still the same result. maybe I am doing something wrong. Any suggestions?


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

i had to put spacers in the woodman i got. wasnt supposed to need em, but for some reason it did. they had to go under the "bearing cover".

good luck homey. HS issues suck to identify.


----------



## Dudeus (Jan 26, 2011)

Nice looking bike dew. Question though, why'd you paint your rotors? Personally, I like the raw metal more. To each his own I suppose...


----------



## FueledByDew (May 5, 2011)

Dudeus said:


> Nice looking bike dew. Question though, why'd you paint your rotors? Personally, I like the raw metal more. To each his own I suppose...


Boredom & extra paint. Plus I think it helps to bring out the little bit of white that I have on the bike.


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

Question:



For my DE 1x9 conversion, I want to get a different wheelset. Would a wheelset with QR work with the vertical rear drops?


----------



## theblackbullet (Mar 24, 2011)

fattybikejones said:


> Question:
> 
> For my DE 1x9 conversion, I want to get a different wheelset. Would a wheelset with QR work with the vertical rear drops?


should be fine. I just recently switched over to QR with my new wheelset. I don't have any slippage. I weigh 265lbs and mash everywhere I go.

most people recommend shimano xt skewers


----------



## FueledByDew (May 5, 2011)

Got the woodman headset right now. I didn't realize the there was 2 different diameter rings. I had them backwards so it wasn't sitting tight. Now I am ready to roll. Going to take it on it's maiden voyage tomorrow. Just going to apply my Joker headtube badge I made and get after it...


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

^^^ nice! lol


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Speaking of custom headtube badges... :lol: today at work, a buddy of mine just got a Globe Roll and it has a headtube badge where you can put in your own picture. Well we ended up blowing up a picture of this squirrel and putting it in there for him :thumbsup:

Globe roll headtube badge









Squirrel :lol:


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

theblackbullet said:


> should be fine. I just recently switched over to QR with my new wheelset. I don't have any slippage. I weigh 265lbs and mash everywhere I go.
> 
> most people recommend shimano xt skewers


Thanks bro..


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

+1 xt skewers. night and day compared to stock ones...but I had a lot of slippage issues.


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> +1 xt skewers. night and day compared to stock ones...but I had a lot of slippage issues.


I am gonna use the new wheels for the 9 speed.. So I should just be able to slide the wheel all the way back in the drops...I think..?


----------



## Fam Money (Apr 26, 2010)

Received my black DE yesterday and built it up almost immediately. Took it out on its first ride on the Greenbelt here in Harrisburg for 20 miles, mostly flat. 

So I'm pleased with the bike. I'm not thrilled to have to bring a wrench with me to remove the wheels so I may change the axles out for QR. The 18t cog is definitely not good enough for me on the flats but kicked my fat ass on the hills.

All in all, I'm happy with the bike. There are few things I may upgrade but I'm going to ride it stock for a while. There is no way I'm taking it off road. In addition to the gearing killing me on hills, that fork is killer. It gave me a whole new appreciation for my Reba. I've knew how much she was soaking up!

Thanks to all you guys for a great thread!


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

Fam Money said:


> Received my black DE yesterday and built it up almost immediately. Took it out on its first ride on the Greenbelt here in Harrisburg for 20 miles, mostly flat.
> 
> So I'm pleased with the bike. I'm not thrilled to have to bring a wrench with me to remove the wheels so I may change the axles out for QR. The 18t cog is definitely not good enough for me on the flats but kicked my fat ass on the hills.
> 
> ...


Yepper! Great bike for the cash! Not a lightweight, but aside from the wheelset being just ..eh, a solid bike for sure! I was the same way when it came to the 32x18 ratio..
The 18t spun out far to quickly but all but blew my knees out on the climbs.

I found the fork to be pretty compliant considering it's rigidness.. I guess when you aren't accustomed to riding full rigid, the transition can be a bit taxing. It's all about picking better lines for me!
Congrats!!:thumbsup:


----------



## rbrandow (Oct 14, 2010)

Malibu412 said:


> Someone here mentioned 10lbs but I didn't figure it was that heavy.


That was me, actually. I got bored today and disassembled the bike completely to get to the bottom of the bike's weight. I posted up the fork is 3lbs before, that's not all that crazy, apparently its a little lighter than the fork that comes with the KM. What IS a little crazy is the frame though; its 3.5kg, more than 7.6lbs! That's not just beefy, that's downright husky. I was exaggerating when I wondered if the frameset was around 10lbs (frame and fork), turns out I was being conservative, its closer to 11!


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

rbrandow said:


> What IS a little crazy is the frame though; its 3.5kg, more than 7.6lbs! That's not just beefy, that's downright husky. I was exaggerating when I wondered if the frameset was around 10lbs (frame and fork), turns out I was being conservative, its closer to 11!


Is that stripped completely -- no cranks, bottom bracket or headset? I was thinking frame only when I said it was somewhere around 6+lbs.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

But does it really matter,so long as you dig the ride and all?:skep: Besides,it makes you stronger :thumbsup:


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

longhaultrucker said:


> But does it really matter,so long as you dig the ride and all?:skep: Besides,it makes you stronger :thumbsup:


No, it really doesn't. I'm having a ton of fun on the BE. Except, I sometimes wonder how I would do on a 22lb bike on some steeper climbs where I stall out and have to bail off with the BE. Or, could I run a higher rear cog with a lighter bike, say an 18t rather than the 20t, and be a little faster, not spin out as much, and actually climb as well or better than I am now. My next ss 29 will be lighter.


----------



## rbrandow (Oct 14, 2010)

Malibu412 said:


> Is that stripped completely -- no cranks, bottom bracket or headset? I was thinking frame only when I said it was somewhere around 6+lbs.


That's the frame with seat post clamp and the headset cups, but not the bearings.

I also agree it don't matter at all! I'm pretty much of the opinion that light bikes are masturbation. While the Dawes has been broken I've been riding a GF Tassajara my riding partner lent me, which is lighter despite gears and the air fork. I still prefer the Dawes for my own riding.

There *IS* a place in this world for self-gratification though  I won't be shocked to find an Access XLC frame sneak its way into the bike sometime in the next few months. Not because I need it, just because I want it.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Malibu412 said:


> No, it really doesn't. I'm having a ton of fun on the BE. Except, I sometimes wonder how I would do on a 22lb bike on some steeper climbs where I stall out and have to bail off with the BE. Or, could I run a higher rear cog with a lighter bike, say an 18t rather than the 20t, and be a little faster, not spin out as much, and actually climb as well or better than I am now. My next ss 29 will be lighter.


NOW yer cookin with gas :thumbsup:


----------



## Aaron1017 (Jun 1, 2010)

*Fork:* Manitou Tower Pro
*Chainring:* 33T Pink Homebrew Components
*Rear Wheel:* Hope Pro 2 SS/Trials + Stans Flow + DT Swiss Comp 
*Front Wheel:* Hope Pro 2 Evo + Stans Flow + DT Swiss Comp 
*Pedals:* Time ATAC ROC
*Tires: * WTB 2.3 Exiwolf Comp Front, WTB 2.1 Nano Rear setup Tubeless
*Grips:* Oury Lockon

Run a 33/17 combo which is PERFECT for the trails I ride (Balm Boyette, Alafia, Loyce e Harpe (Carter Road), and Santos)

SOOOOOO happy to be tubeless again! I HATE HATE HATE tubes. I went over 1 year without a single flat on my previous bike's UST setup. Got at last 5 flats with tubes.

Got it powerdercoated neon pink and added the foam stars because I wanted the most ridiculous looking bike. Helps motivate me since its so girly/gay looking! 

Quite a few people recognize me now on the 3 main trails as "The crazy fast dude on the pink single speed"


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm diggin it!:thumbsup:


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

bring that bike over here and ride markham park, oleta and amelia earhart....

*(i really need to go back over there and ride boyette/alafia/santos again.... )


----------



## Aaron1017 (Jun 1, 2010)

paco664 said:


> bring that bike over here and ride markham park, oleta and amelia earhart....
> 
> *(i really need to go back over there and ride boyette/alafia/santos again.... )


I'll def let you know when I make the trip down there! I expect likewise! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dudeus (Jan 26, 2011)

Aaron1017 said:


> I'll def let you know when I make the trip down there! I expect likewise! :thumbsup:


Your seat is wayyy forward.


----------



## FueledByDew (May 5, 2011)

Yes that bike will definately stand out in the crowd. I live like 45 minutes from carter road. I mostly go out on tiger creek preserve where we saw a gator on the trail a few weeks back.


----------



## wj4play (Jun 15, 2011)

Hello world  newbie here, Glad i found this forum, I have been wanting to get back into the sport again but was turned off by the high prices of the Stump jumpers and etc.. and I wanted to kinda stay to my roots of my bmx-freestyle past. 

Now for the question. I love the fact that these deadeyes seem to have the bmx appeal but 20 years later i would love to be able to commute to work with a deadeye but was thinking of upgrading from SS to a nexus 3 speed hub when i get the bike. 
Can a 3 speed hub take the punishment of a trail ride and still be reliable? or should i stay with the SS?


----------



## fromthecoast (Aug 22, 2006)

Aaron1017 said:


> *Tires: * WTB 2.3 Exiwolf Comp Front, WTB 2.1 Nano Rear setup Tubeless


How do you like the Exiwolf up front? I just put one on my Stout, pretty much the same bike, but I haven't gotten the chance to really ride it much. I'm still running the 2.1 Nano out back as well although I am still running tubes.


----------



## Aaron1017 (Jun 1, 2010)

Great step up from the Nano. Does everything better. Still an excellent roller. Only 2 rides on it so far.


----------



## kmancrx (Nov 15, 2009)

Aaron1017 said:


> *Tires: * WTB 2.3 Exiwolf Comp Front, WTB 2.1 Nano Rear setup Tubeless
> *Grips:* Oury Lockon
> 
> SOOOOOO happy to be tubeless again! I HATE HATE HATE tubes. I went over 1 year without a single flat on my previous bike's UST setup. Got at last 5 flats with tubes.
> ...


I threw a Maxxis ardent 2.4 up front with the nano in the back. I love it. Both are set up ghetto tubeless using the split intertube (26" tube) with the homemade sealant. I run about 20-23 lbs in the front and 27-30 lbs in the rear.

Yesterday I took the DE out to the most technical singletrack here in Winston and had a blast. Of course I was holding up my buddy on his super light Trek Paragon. Eventhough I just bought a Jamis Dragon sport 29er, I still love the DE. I think I will be upgrading the wheels on the Jamis to some Stan's Arches soon and DE will get the WTB all mountain speed discs.:thumbsup:


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

wj: surf the geared forum. i had the same question and got different answers. but fate intervened. someone left an OLD bike with a 3 spd sturmey on my corner a coupla weeks ago. gonna build the hub into a 29er wheel and ride it til it craps. wont be for a while tho.


----------



## cormy (Sep 11, 2010)

Ok i am stuck with what i should do about the deadeye. I want a sexy bike, but i also want a good bike. I want to get the bullseye because of bb5s, but they (bikes direct) only have the gray in my size (21'). What i am thinking about doing is purchasing the orange deadeye then buying an avid bb7 and putting it on the front. and is the gray really that bad?


----------



## 29erBMX (Jun 15, 2011)

My Orange 17" Deadeye is due to arrive on Friday. Haven't ridden a bike since the mid 90s, but I need to do some cardio to loose some weight and thought a bike would be a good idea. So I started looking at something that would fit me the same way my first bike did when I was a kid and landed on 29" SSs.

At this point I am planning a stock build but I imagine I will fit an 8" BMX handlebar. The wishlist would be to add a pair of BB7s and a dual cable brake lever. My only question would be what size disks are appropriate for a Deadeye & 200 lbs rider?


----------



## Aaron1017 (Jun 1, 2010)

mountaindudespike said:


> Ok i am stuck with what i should do about the deadeye. I want a sexy bike, but i also want a good bike. I want to get the bullseye because of bb5s, but they (bikes direct) only have the gray in my size (21'). What i am thinking about doing is purchasing the orange deadeye then buying an avid bb7 and putting it on the front. and is the gray really that bad?


Just get the BB7 separate.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

160s will def work. and 185s are plenty. i bought a 203 and regret it.

240 lbs.

i hear the grey looks surprisingly good.

any color is good with stickers.


----------



## FueledByDew (May 5, 2011)

mountaindudespike said:


> Ok i am stuck with what i should do about the deadeye. I want a sexy bike, but i also want a good bike. I want to get the bullseye because of bb5s, but they (bikes direct) only have the gray in my size (21'). What i am thinking about doing is purchasing the orange deadeye then buying an avid bb7 and putting it on the front. and is the gray really that bad?


I just got the DE and slapped on the BB7s seperately. Also the frame is very easy to strip and repaint. I did mine over a few days mostly cause I waited the 24 hours during the painting coats. Just take your time if you go that route. My paint job was under $20 for materials. Most of that was for the vinyl.


----------



## fromthecoast (Aug 22, 2006)

I just bought a BB7 185 for my 09 Stout which is pretty much the same as the newer DeadEye's. I'm just going to run one disk for now. I don't think a rear disk provides enough benefit for me to warranty the money on it now.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

fromthecoast said:


> I just bought a BB7 185 for my 09 Stout which is pretty much the same as the newer DeadEye's. I'm just going to run one disk for now. I don't think a rear disk provides enough benefit for me to warranty the money on it now.


Mullet: All business up front -- party out back. :thumbsup:


----------



## wj4play (Jun 15, 2011)

ilmfat said:


> wj: surf the geared forum. i had the same question and got different answers. but fate intervened. someone left an OLD bike with a 3 spd sturmey on my corner a coupla weeks ago. gonna build the hub into a 29er wheel and ride it til it craps. wont be for a while tho.


cool thanks


----------



## cormy (Sep 11, 2010)

FueledByDew said:


> I just got the DE and slapped on the BB7s seperately. Also the frame is very easy to strip and repaint. I did mine over a few days mostly cause I waited the 24 hours during the painting coats. Just take your time if you go that route. My paint job was under $20 for materials. Most of that was for the vinyl.


what method of painting do you do? just traditional ol' spray paint?


----------



## theblackbullet (Mar 24, 2011)

trashed another front wheel 
going with a stronger rim this time. I have a sunringle mtx33 coming in on tuesday. I'm going to try to lace it to my woodman hub. keyword: try lol
Out of desperation to get a ride in today, I went ahead and used an old wheel off of my "track" bike, another bikesdirect special. Unfortunately this meant I had to get rid of the brake in the front. Due to the rain and only one brake, I had to ride much slower today, but to be honest, it was the most fun riding I've had since buying the bike. Ended up around with around 18 miles for the day. I really love this bike!


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

trower: dyin to see it homey!


----------



## FueledByDew (May 5, 2011)

mountaindudespike said:


> what method of painting do you do? just traditional ol' spray paint?


Yes. I took my sander and brought the frame and fork down to bare metal as much as possible. Some spots even with just the sandpaper by hand were a pain in the :madman: Then I used a high build automotive primer (Rustoleum). Let that sit overnight. It was pretty smooth and didn't require and sanding atleast not to me. At first I was going to use Rustoleum paints but Krylon had better color choices even thought I went with gray and white in the end. Made sense at the time. Or did it?

I sprayed where I knew I was going to have the white show on the frame and fork. And added a few inches just incase. I let that sit overnight and the next day masked off where the white would be and sprayed the gray on the remaining portions of the frame/fork. Let it sit overnight and then wet sanded everything. Then applied red pinstriping as well as a faux carbon fiber vinyl wrap. Then clearcoated everything. I think it came out pretty decent.



















Just taking your time and remembering several light coats you can have a great custom looking bike for around $20.


----------



## FueledByDew (May 5, 2011)

ilmfat said:


> 160s will def work. and 185s are plenty. i bought a 203 and regret it.
> 
> 240 lbs.
> 
> ...


I wish I had gotten the 160s but went with the 185s and you are correct they are way more than plenty. I cannot even fathom 203s.


----------



## 29erBMX (Jun 15, 2011)

My DE arrived on time today. Took me an hour to put it together and adjust everything. Mine arrived in a good box in perfect condition. I checked the wheels and stem for grease and found external signs in all places so I didn't take anything apart.

My overall impression of the bike is very good. I'm not an avid cyclist but I can spot good quality when I see it. I took it on what will be my 'main ride' which is a mile of streets and sidewalks to get me to a 5 mile stretch of greenway, I'd guess about 10 actual miles total. Having not been on a bike in 16 years I really enjoyed it a lot. During the ride the only idea going through my head was that the DE was undergeared for me, until I hit the last big hill on the way home. Although I really struggled to get up it I imagine I will be able to go up in gear once I really get my lungs back. I'm 5' 9" with a 30" inseam and the 17" fits me well.

The only other mods that I will be doing soon will be to put a set of tall BMX handlebars on it and possibly switching to a single dual-cable brake lever. I've never tried disk brakes, but to me the stock V stoppers seem to work very well. If I can get them balanced with the single lever I think I'll be happy. 

Bob


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

29erBMX said:


> The only other mods that I will be doing soon will be to put a set of tall BMX handlebars on it and possibly switching to a single dual-cable brake lever. I've never tried disk brakes, but to me the stock V stoppers seem to work very well. If I can get them balanced with the single lever I think I'll be happy.
> 
> Bob


Bob, glad to hear you like the value and are enjoying the DE.

Why, however, would you make these mods to it? Are you after more of a comfort/cruiser type of seating position? Do you have a physical limitation that requires the single lever braking and the upright position that BMX bar offers? Not trying to be critical, just curious.

If you don't have a physical condition that these mods are required to remedy, I'd say try the bike as is for a little while and adjust your riding style/skills to it. As you get stronger, the lower bar will help with steeper climbing in getting your weight forward, keeping the front on the ground, and prevent looping out. The separate brake levers will allow you much more dynamic braking technique. There are times on more technical rides where you may want more rear than front or even no front. On steep descents where front wheel wash isn't a problem, one may want to clamp down on the front more where most of the effective braking occurs. One lever just can't accomplish this.

Again, congrats, enjoy, and curious.


----------



## 29erBMX (Jun 15, 2011)

I do have a rather loose spine (for lack of a better term) and I sub-lux easily, so a more upright riding position makes sense, especially when I'm up from the saddle. Also, the low gearing of the DE is causing a lot of rapid side to side movement of the bike (when standing) that I'd like to have more control of, BMX handlebars will give me more leverage over this.

As for the single brake lever, the bike is just a calorie burner for me. I won't be taking it on trails, just streets and greenways. I honestly won't be putting in the time or be challenged by anything to learn any brake techniques, I just want the bike to stop when I need it to. It's a $16 experiment, and if I don't like the results I can always go back

Bob


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

29erBMX said:


> I do have a rather loose spine (for lack of a better term) and I sub-lux easily, so a more upright riding position makes sense, especially when I'm up from the saddle. Also, the low gearing of the DE is causing a lot of rapid side to side movement of the bike (when standing) that I'd like to have more control of, BMX handlebars will give me more leverage over this.
> 
> As for the single brake lever, the bike is just a calorie burner for me. I won't be taking it on trails, just streets and greenways. I honestly won't be putting in the time or be challenged by anything to learn any brake techniques, I just want the bike to stop when I need it to. It's a $16 experiment, and if I don't like the results I can always go back
> 
> Bob


Thanks. Understandable. I agree with your original post about the quality for the money spent and am more than pleased with how my BE has held up and performed with nearly 800 miles of reasonably hard use over the last 6 months.


----------



## waffleBeast (Jul 5, 2010)

What kind of advanced braking techniques will you need to invest in for the bike path? Or anywhere for that matter?


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

waffleBeast said:


> What kind of advanced braking techniques will you need to invest in for the bike path? Or anywhere for that matter?


Another living brain donor. Welcome.


----------



## waffleBeast (Jul 5, 2010)

Ha! I can't be bothered with any advanced posting techniques. It's not like I'll be having any real conversation, just the odd one liner and some random drivel.

Thought it was a legitimate question btw...


----------



## cormy (Sep 11, 2010)

waffleBeast said:


> Ha! I can't be bothered with any advanced posting techniques. It's not like I'll be having any real conversation, just the odd one liner and some random drivel.
> 
> Thought it was a legitimate question btw...


example: you are riding down a trail and you come across a section with loose rocks and that is very steep. you throw your weight back and if you use both your brakes you will most likely skid out, and if you use your rear you will skid around in the back so you use the front.


----------



## cormy (Sep 11, 2010)

waffleBeast said:


> Ha! I can't be bothered with any advanced posting techniques. It's not like I'll be having any real conversation, just the odd one liner and some random drivel.
> 
> Thought it was a legitimate question btw...


example: you are riding down a trail and you come across a section with loose rocks and that is very steep. you throw your weight back and if you use both your brakes you will most likely skid out, and if you use your rear you will skid around in the back so you use the front for more control.


----------



## Fam Money (Apr 26, 2010)

OK guys, I ran into an issue tonight. While riding the bike around the neighborhood I noticed a rattling sound coming from within the hub. I take the hub and find that the part making noise is what secures the freehub.

Does anyone know what size key I need? 10mm is too small and that is the largest key I have.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

mine was 12 mm, but, iirc, someone else on the boards said theirs was a torx of some size.


----------



## fromthecoast (Aug 22, 2006)

I thought you needed a special tool to loosen or tighten the but that holds the cassette and freewheel together. Something like the Park FR5. I'm not sure if the Dawes has something different but I thought it had a Shimano style free hub.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

thats to remove cassette from freehub. 

his freehub body detached from the hub.

only happened on one of three DE's that i had.


----------



## terraslug (May 7, 2011)

ilmfat said:


> mine was 12 mm, but, iirc, someone else on the boards said theirs was a torx of some size.


That was mine that has a torx shape. Mine didn't have symptoms (noise, etc) of being loose- I was only attempting to check and certain it was tight. A 12mm hex was too large to fit and a 10mm hex was too small. An 11mm hex may fit it... or a torx about that size?


----------



## cormy (Sep 11, 2010)

Just ordered my deadeye! 21in in orange... Can't wait for it to get here

The first thing I think I need to upgrade is the brakes, but I'm going to test them out first. I know for sher I need to upgrade the rims and hubs Then I think I'm going to get a niner steel fork and some niner or homebrewed cogs. Things like the headset and bb I won't upgrade unless they break or wear a lot. I'll probably buy new parts when they aren't functional or in bad condition too...


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

mountaindudespike said:


> Just ordered my deadeye! 21in in orange... Can't wait for it to get here
> 
> The first thing I think I need to upgrade is the brakes, but I'm going to test them out first. I know for sher I need to upgrade the rims and hubs Then I think I'm going to get a niner steel fork and some niner or homebrewed cogs. Things like the headset and bb I won't upgrade unless they break or wear a lot. I'll probably buy new parts when they aren't functional or in bad condition too...


i have a bullseye 21" in orange...... gotta say the bb5's are holding up spectacularly well.... :thumbsup:


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

welcome to the club spike.

ull find the DE has many quirks (and not always the same ones), but its a helluva fun bike. upgrade the fork and wheels, def, but you might find the v-brakes adequate. i woulda kept V's if i didnt want the white rims so badly. funny thing is, they're goin back to black anyways. i shoulda just got some rhyno lites.


----------



## cormy (Sep 11, 2010)

ilmfat said:


> welcome to the club spike.
> 
> ull find the DE has many quirks (and not always the same ones), but its a helluva fun bike. upgrade the fork and wheels, def, but you might find the v-brakes adequate. i woulda kept V's if i didnt want the white rims so badly. funny thing is, they're goin back to black anyways. i shoulda just got some rhyno lites.


Yea if I get good rims I might have to get disc brakes anyway


----------



## Mike Gager (Jul 30, 2010)

mine used 11mm or 7/16" allen


----------



## Aaron1017 (Jun 1, 2010)

A clown threw up on my work!!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Sweet fork Aaron.




I think I had a BE themed dream last night..can't really remember all the details but I was riding a sweet ss 29'er (which I don't own). I think this is what my new plan is for a BE.. bmx platforms with Burro straps. Disc brakes up front, V-brakes in the rear with a fixed cog on the disc mount. Origin8 Space II bars and Ergon grips. Just sounds like what I'm looking for :lol:


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

my god squatch. just buy the bike already!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

ilmfat said:


> my god squatch. just buy the bike already!


It's stewing...trust me..I'm about ready to click purchase...but I'm thinking, it's so close now, I might as well wait and see what 2012 models offer. They typically are released in June/July. Plus with almost every size on low stock I could see me getting one of the last ones that could be a return or lemon bike. Plus I'd like to see the new models...it can't be long :lol: I work so much now that it's not my top priority.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

maybe a slider/bb7/sealed hub version for $600?

thatd be nice.

well, cept i fell in love with wetcat geo, so i wouldnt be interested.


----------



## cormy (Sep 11, 2010)

i just got mine in the mail, and out it together! sick bike, but the only thing that stinks is that I wanted to remove a chain link to make it tighter, and i broke the link so now i gotta go get one from my shop. :[

Such an awesome looking bike though


----------



## cormy (Sep 11, 2010)

ok i cant find a quick link or even a normal link to fit on the chain. what kind of quick link do i fit on the chain that came with the deadeye?


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

8 spd powerlink should work.


----------



## cormy (Sep 11, 2010)

i went out riding today and it was sweeeet. Such a great investment.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Thinking about picking up one of these guys so I have a bike to ride when I'm up at my house in Pennsylvania. Does this bike feel kinda awkward when you stand up and pedal? My boss at my shop says his 29er does, but he has a Gary Fisher Superfly.

Thanks, dawgs.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

hardtailkid said:


> Thinking about picking up one of these guys so I have a bike to ride when I'm up at my house in Pennsylvania. Does this bike feel kinda awkward when you stand up and pedal? My boss at my shop says his 29er does, but he has a Gary Fisher Superfly.
> 
> Thanks, dawgs.


No,Brother,it feels like it's supposed to,nice n stiff and moving out fast :thumbsup:


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

longhaultrucker said:


> No,Brother,it feels like it's supposed to,nice n stiff and moving out fast :thumbsup:


Nice, you think I should go for it? I'm working at my LBS this summer and my initial plan was to save up for an All Mountain bike (around $2300), but I don't have a bike to ride up in PA and there are some gnarly XC trails around the area. I just don't want it to turn in to a money pit.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

DEFINATELY go for it! For the investment,it's a solid,study trail companion. Others have had wheel issues,but I never did (and mine was both used when I got it,AND I used those wheels on my Jabberwocky until I could afford nicer),just keep check on their trueness,or upgrade em with better budget spec wheels...it'll only become a money pit if you get upgrade-itous,it's trail worthy out of the box :thumbsup:


----------



## rbrandow (Oct 14, 2010)

hardtailkid said:


> Thinking about picking up one of these guys so I have a bike to ride when I'm up at my house in Pennsylvania. Does this bike feel kinda awkward when you stand up and pedal? My boss at my shop says his 29er does, but he has a Gary Fisher Superfly.
> 
> Thanks, dawgs.


I found the cockpit was pretty upright originally. The bars have some good rise to them. I rearranged the headset spacers and flipped the stem on my bike, I like it a little better now for climbs. The bike isn't setup racy in any way, but it's fine for putting down plenty of power!


----------



## 29erBMX (Jun 15, 2011)

Lock FYI:

The OnGuard 5013 Bulldog Mini U lock + a cable for the tires and 1 water bottle can just fit on a 17" DE. I got all of these at REI.

I've been doing 11+ miles for about 10 days now, my lungs are coming back and I'm already down about 5 lbs. The local greenway here in Pineville, NC is pretty nice, a combination of apshalt, crush 'n' run, and boardwalk. Super busy on weekend mornings though.

Bob


----------



## druranium (Apr 6, 2007)

The rear hub is such a piece of junk. Freehub body tweaked after a few rides, but got about 6 months of road riding out of it and it's just about approaching unrideable...tip the bike side to side and stuff rolls around inside the hub.

I know, I know, I should have figured out how to fix it long ago but I've been busy/lazy. Kind of regretting i didn't spend a few extra hundred and get something that didn't have such cheap ass components that will probably need constant maintenance or replacement.

rear hub and headset seem to be the absolute worst on mine!

now to go back and read 33 pages of this thread to see if anyone has any ideas


----------



## rbrandow (Oct 14, 2010)

druranium said:


> The rear hub is such a piece of junk. Freehub body tweaked after a few rides, but got about 6 months of road riding out of it and it's just about approaching unrideable...tip the bike side to side and stuff rolls around inside the hub.
> 
> I know, I know, I should have figured out how to fix it long ago but I've been busy/lazy. Kind of regretting i didn't spend a few extra hundred and get something that didn't have such cheap ass components that will probably need constant maintenance or replacement.
> 
> ...


The freehub body crapped out on mine after a couple weeks of riding, maybe 150 miles on it. It DID happen conspicuously close to a failed river crossing, I think that might be related to the failure... new wheelset was a nice little upgrade, though the stock wheels aren't really all that heavy. I couldn't see an easy way to service the freehub body, but if you DO find a way, post up. Maybe I can fix mine!


----------



## terraslug (May 7, 2011)

druranium said:


> The rear hub is such a piece of junk. Freehub body tweaked after a few rides, but got about 6 months of road riding out of it and it's just about approaching unrideable...tip the bike side to side and stuff rolls around inside the hub.
> 
> I know, I know, I should have figured out how to fix it long ago but I've been busy/lazy. Kind of regretting i didn't spend a few extra hundred and get something that didn't have such cheap ass components that will probably need constant maintenance or replacement.
> 
> ...


Have you tried to tighten the freehub body? You may already know this and/or it may not help with that problem you're experiencing, but anyways, check this link: http://www.parktool.com/blog/repair-help/freehub-service and read under the section:
"Freehub Service-Shimano® and loose ball bearing types". If your bike is a very recent model, it may need an 11mm allen to tighten. If a pre-2011 model, then a 10mm allen probably fits. If the freehub's loose bearings have already fallen out you may be able to solve your bike's problem with a new Shimano-type freehub and keep your existing wheel/hub. I've seen 8 and 9-speed Shimano freehubs at Amazon for about $28-30. Also, in your wheel's hub there should be 9 loose ball bearings on each side.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Does anyone know if the BE comes with a star nut or a welded in nut?


----------



## kmancrx (Nov 15, 2009)

Raced the DE this past Wednesday at a local trail race in Winston-Salem, NC. I finished third in the beginner category. I was the only one on a SS. I had a blast on the bike.


----------



## Aaron1017 (Jun 1, 2010)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Does anyone know if the BE comes with a star nut or a welded in nut?


star


----------



## Trower (Apr 27, 2009)

Well I've been super busy, and all it has done is rain here But I finally got a really good ride in today from like 6:30 to 8:45! Still really diggin this bike, the people I went with were quite surprised I could keep up with them and their squish The new cranks I got from ilmfat, are killer! Really diggin the little extra length, which honestly I didn't think I would notice, but it gave me just that extra hair more leverage I needed to really bring the front over obstacles, plus they look super BA:yes: Still can't believe how much bike this is for what I paid. The wheels even stayed true this time, and I was not easy on it at all, even when OTB once when I caught the front tire on a root (do to my poor/tired timing) and hit the rim a little. I am a fairly light guy though @175 so I might just be light enough for them to hold me fine.......now that they are all stretched and broken in. 


And ilmfat, pictures will be here in a few, just went to take some but the camera battery was too low.....so its charging then they shall appear! But warning the bike is quite dirty, just rode and too tired to clean


----------



## shoeman (Jun 12, 2010)

Well...tried riding fixed with the DE this past week and I was diggin' it. First time on trails but I have a fixie road bike. Once I felt confident locking up the rear wheel a little in front of the house I took it to the trail and had no problem though I was conservative over obstacles as I am working on my pedal stroke timing. Just another cool experience and the DE fit the bill perfectly. Running a 19t tomicog. BB5 up front, my legs for the rear. Oh, and I'm 52. So much for old dogs and new tricks.


----------



## Trower (Apr 27, 2009)

Here they are Sorry for the messy shed:/





































My Home boy guardin the rear


----------



## Trower (Apr 27, 2009)

shoeman said:


> Well...tried riding fixed with the DE this past week and I was diggin' it. First time on trails but I have a fixie road bike. Once I felt confident locking up the rear wheel a little in front of the house I took it to the trail and had no problem though I was conservative over obstacles as I am working on my pedal stroke timing. Just another cool experience and the DE fit the bill perfectly. Running a 19t tomicog. BB5 up front, my legs for the rear. Oh, and I'm 52. So much for old dogs and new tricks.


Awesome man:thumbsup: Love fixed riding on my commuter.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

sorry trower, but seein that xt on the BE makes me lol. looks good tho. 

i too was surprised that i noticed the difference. 

i think ur "rear guard" is dope yo.

is it noticably lighter with the xt?

oh, and i forgot i have some black crank skins for it. ill try to get em sent out by friday. (i just need to find em.)


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Jul 8, 2010)

BD seriously needs to get some new stock... Almost every bike I clicked on was sold out in every size except 15"


----------



## Trower (Apr 27, 2009)

Haha, I know the cranks are almost as valuable as the rest of the bike combined I do really like the looks as well. The cranks are I guess I would say more responsive, and stable. Gives me a really surefooted feel on the bike, and lets me spin like crazy a bit easier on the downhills, and seems like a bit better power transfer to the ground (less flex), which is crazy as the whole shebang is slightly lighter than just the arms of the old cranks! Cranks have always been a big priority to me on my bikes, even my crappy Hi-ten framed commuter has some nice light old school road cranks, I find they make a huge difference on a bike, especially fixed, as my commuter is. 

Anyhow really diggin them for sure:yes; And I'm positive they will stay with me till they give up the ghost.......which hopefully is a loooonnnng time from now!

And thanks for the covers bro!


----------



## theblackbullet (Mar 24, 2011)

PoisonDartFrog said:


> BD seriously needs to get some new stock... Almost every bike I clicked on was sold out in every size except 15"


blame this thread. hahaha


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

Trower, nice looking cranks. Your chain is a bit loose. Adjust the tension and it will be golden!


----------



## Aaron1017 (Jun 1, 2010)

I managed to tear my seat some and it probably wont last long. Anyone want to sell me their stick seat for the cost of shipping plus a few bucks?


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

I sold mine last year for $20 on CL.


----------



## s.berg (Apr 1, 2011)

Im looking to buy a Bullseye and put 2.5's on it for snow riding.Has anyone put some big tires on one of these yet? Whats the max width the frame will take?


----------



## oromis (Jul 13, 2011)

i've got 2.25 Racing Ralphs on mine but i could go quite a bit bigger. Especially in the front. As far as BD stock levels go maybe the new stock will have better brake tab alignment.


----------



## fromthecoast (Aug 22, 2006)

I have Stout which has a similar frame. The font has a lot of room. I've got a 2.3 exiwolf on there and there is still plenty of room available. The rear could be tricky and would depend on placement in the dropouts but I think a 2.3 should fit easily. From looking at my frame I don't see that there would be any problems with a 2.5 up front and a 2.3 out back


----------



## kmancrx (Nov 15, 2009)

2.4 ardent up front with room to spare. I don't know if if would take that in the back though.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I decided against the Bullseye guys...going with a Stumpjumper FSR Comp


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I decided against the Bullseye guys...going with a Stumpjumper FSR Comp


29er? Should be a 29er. Big jump from a BE but as a guy who owns an SJ FSR 29, you'll be diggin' it. Chicks 'il be diggin it. :thumbsup:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

It's a 26'er


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Good choice. :thumbsup: x10


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> It's a 26'er


That's too bad.


----------



## tims5377 (Oct 20, 2010)

So what do you guys think for a wheel set upgrade. and yes, my deadeye is still rigid
velocity P35s?


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

im diggin my freedom discs


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

squatch: black or grey? not that it matters


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

ilmfat said:


> squatch: black or grey? not that it matters


Grey :thumbsup:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Malibu412 said:


> That's too bad.


To each his own :yesnod:


----------



## PDXDrew (Mar 1, 2008)

I read through this thread probably about a month ago.. but don't remember.. has anyone converted to 1x9?


----------



## oromis (Jul 13, 2011)

I haven't made the switch to 1x9 yet. Once I finish up my next SS build the dead eye will go 1x9. However i did just switch the fork out for a Reba. It is awesome. My other SS (Bikes Island Unbranded Point5) is going to become a suspended SS and the dawes will be 1x9 rigid.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

PDXDrew said:


> I read through this thread probably about a month ago.. but don't remember.. has anyone converted to 1x9?


Yes.


----------



## EpicSchwinn (Aug 10, 2011)

I ordered an orange 21" Deadeye and it should be getting here tomorrow! There are only two 21" frames left last I checked.

I bought some Hayes MX1 mech disc brakes and bright orange cables for this build. The brakes I got have 203mm rotors and BD said that it should be fine up front but the rear is only supposed to fit up to a 185. I have another 185 rotor but it would be nice to know if any of you got a 203 to fit out back. 

Anyway, I'm excited for it to get here after reading how much people in this thread have enjoyed these bikes.


----------



## EpicSchwinn (Aug 10, 2011)

Got it today and assembled it along with new brakes. I'm excited to take it out tomorrow and see how it rides!

edit: oh sweet. I can't post pics until I have ten posts. If you wanna see, just delete the spaces.
i.imgur. com/xdp2h .jpg


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Nice bike man


----------



## PDXDrew (Mar 1, 2008)

I don't have my BE yet. But I'm about to place an order with HBC.

Can someone confirm the stock crank BCD? 4 bolt 104?

Also, does anyone use HBC nut tuggers? I think I need short as the drop outs on the BE/DE looks pretty short but am not 100% sure.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

PDXDrew said:


> I don't have my BE yet. But I'm about to place an order with HBC.
> 
> Can someone confirm the stock crank BCD? 4 bolt 104?
> 
> Also, does anyone use HBC nut tuggers? I think I need short as the drop outs on the BE/DE looks pretty short but am not 100% sure.


Yes 4 bolt 104 bcd. And yes the BE/DE has short track ends and requires short tugs. I have the Redline tugs that have 2 positions and with some cog/ring combos, I can't use them at all so I have a set of shorter ones I use as well.


----------



## PDXDrew (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks, Malibu! Nice bike btw.


----------



## tims5377 (Oct 20, 2010)

Malibu412 said:


> Yes 4 bolt 104 bcd. And yes the BE/DE has short track ends and requires short tugs. I have the Redline tugs that have 2 positions and with some cog/ring combos, I can't use them at all so I have a set of shorter ones I use as well.


So the long tuggers will not work?


----------



## daveadk (Oct 19, 2010)

can anyone recommend a good crank set up grade that will work with this bike? 


i don't ride it on the trails mainly the street i ride a 3:1 ratio and am looking to up my front chain ring since i already have a 12 tooth kog on the back, so i figured instead of just upgrading the chain ring to upgrade the whole crank set....if anyone can help me out that would be great...


----------



## PDXDrew (Mar 1, 2008)

daveadk said:


> can anyone recommend a good crank set up grade that will work with this bike?
> 
> i don't ride it on the trails mainly the street i ride a 3:1 ratio and am looking to up my front chain ring since i already have a 12 tooth kog on the back, so i figured instead of just upgrading the chain ring to upgrade the whole crank set....if anyone can help me out that would be great...


We need to know your budget first.


----------



## daveadk (Oct 19, 2010)

i was looking at the origin sets since they are only like 60 bucks...but under 100 i would say


----------



## PDXDrew (Mar 1, 2008)

at that price point you're not going to save any weight really.. unless you buy used? because most of the weight is probably in the bottom bracket, so thats another expense to get a proper BB to match your new crankset.

how big are you looking to go? a 36t chainring from homebrewed components is 35.00.

you are running 80 gear inches as is. 36x12 would bring you to almost 90 gear inches. 

80 is the same as 48x16 on my fixed gear road bike.


----------



## PDXDrew (Mar 1, 2008)

are you riding knobbys with that kind of GI? if you're looking to go faster get some street tires.. maybe even convert to 700c. Do you have disc or v-brakes?

if v-brake it should be no problem.. because 700c and 29" is the same rim size.


----------



## daveadk (Oct 19, 2010)

well 1st off im not good with any of the number stuff. so i'm pretty hopeless at bike mechanics...wish i was better at it....im not looking to save any weight.. just looking to make it harder and faster. i do need to replace the tires with street ones as well.


----------



## PDXDrew (Mar 1, 2008)

Salsa 4 Bolt Chainring at JensonUSA.com

I would just swap the chain ring if I were trying to keep costs down.


----------



## daveadk (Oct 19, 2010)

sweet...thanks man i appreciate the link!


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

hbc stuff is waaay bling. wish ida gotten some rings with my tugs. 

and trower, sorry homey. you got lost in the shuffle. i kept puttin off sendin the crankskins, then left em in ky with most of our stuff, waitin on the movers. ill get em out eventually, but itll be a week or two before our stuff gets here.


----------



## rbrandow (Oct 14, 2010)

daveadk said:


> well 1st off im not good with any of the number stuff. so i'm pretty hopeless at bike mechanics...wish i was better at it....im not looking to save any weight.. just looking to make it harder and faster. i do need to replace the tires with street ones as well.


The biggest reason to replace the stock crankset is to drop weight; the FSA crank the bikes comes with is more downhill than it is XC, very stiff and very heavy! Also pretty bullet proof, the bearings in the BB seal pretty decently, mine saw a few (failed) river crossings without kicking off.

You won't see much impact from changing the crank itself - to see the changes you're looking for, play with the gearing and pick up the tires suited to your need!


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

im runnin the resist nomad tires on my jabberwocky. the big apples are nice too, but heavy. the nomads are half the weight. and they put up with abuse, which is what they were designed for.


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

so i'm looking to convert my bike from a SS to geared. i see the standard is a 1x9 conversion. but will a 1x8 conversion work as well? the 1x8 parts seem to be less expensive.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Yeah 1x8 will work fine..but don't be that guy..buy 9 speed and you'll thank us :thumbsup:


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Yeah 1x8 will work fine..but don't be that guy..buy 9 speed and you'll thank us :thumbsup:


lol @ "us" you don't even own a deadeye!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Ok ok ok..buy cheap components..hopefully they hold up and shift well for you..orrrr just pay a bit more for much nicer stuff that will be better for a longer time..


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

snap. he totally called you out 'squatch. lol.

small dif between alivio and deore, perf wise. i used to burn thru deore shifters like gas in a veyron. or if you want the best of both worlds pay 2x (sometimes 4x) original retail for some nos high end 8-spd stuff. but slx'll prol do ya just fine. or wait til my shiz gets here and i think i got some geared bits id send ya. i know i got some low end 8 spd, dont remember if i kept my xt stuff.

oh,and squatch, jabbers in 22" come january. just sayin.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

ilmfat said:


> oh,and squatch, jabbers in 22" come january. just sayin.


I might hold off...just bought a brand new stumpjumper  considering selling my 26" single speed for a 29'er though...


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

oh, yeah. i forgot about the stumpy.

well, whatever you do, redo the same color scheme. i love your bike.

and it may not be out my back door, but im 1.2 miles from miles and miles of sweet ST goodness with 3-4k ft of elevation. used to have to drive 40 min to ride anything, now it takes me 10 min to drive up the "mountain" for a buff, twisty 6 mile downhill. 

i no longer envy you.

shuttling a rigid SS FTW. lol.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh yeah the stumpy :lol: which I snapped a chain on today :madman:


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Ok ok ok..buy cheap components..hopefully they hold up and shift well for you..orrrr just pay a bit more for much nicer stuff that will be better for a longer time..


so you're saying the difference isn't the fact that it's an 8 gear vs a 9 gear. the difference is that the 8 gear stuff tends to be lower quality? that was not clear in your first reply.

but seriously, do you realize how many people say that exact same thing about "spend more to buy quality instead" about OUR bikes? somehow, most in the thread really seem to be satisfied with them.

my point is that i bought the bike to get out on the cheap. then, i have upgraded as necessary. i intend to continue that with the geared conversion.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

too much cross chaining squatch. u been one gear too long. lol.

i love my deadeye. except the wheels. and the fork. the h-bar was pretty sub-par, but that was more for fit than "quality". even the seat is comfy. hell, my BB just keeps getting smoother. the brakes are even aight, i shoulda got some rhyno lites instead of puttin discs on it.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

It wasn't cross chaining though..it was weird how it broke.never seen a break like that before.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

i vote yank the dangly bits and throw on a melvin. or i hear the alfines are pretty good for the squish.

course im dangerously close to getting an igh. only thing holding me back is that gears arent a substitute for fitness. figure once i get some legs and lungs, ill be fine w the SS anyways.


----------



## amhenry (Sep 10, 2011)

Well, I read through all 35 pages of this post today. I'm considering a DE, but I've also been looking at the the 2012 Gravity 29er. My main mountain bike up to this point has been a very simple Kona hardtail with a rigid fork and a cro-moly frame. 

With only a $10 difference, how do you think the specs stack up? The Gravity is Aluminum, and has disc brakes. Are cheap disc brakes more trouble than they're worth? I'm not looking for an ultra fast trail bike, so the weight difference isn't a huge deal to me. 

I like looks of the DeadEye, and I could always upgrade it with discs later on if I decided to go that route. 

What do you think?


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

Dawes Dead Eye.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

amhenry said:


> I like looks of the DeadEye, and I could always upgrade it with discs later on if I decided to go that route.
> 
> What do you think?


I prefer steel on a rigid or hard tail so I agree with the Deadeye. If you like or at least could tolerate the BB5 brakes, the Bullseye is equipped with them out of the box. If you want a better brake, then try the Deadeye and upgrade brakes later.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

monocog

or if u insist on goin the cheapest (short term) route, deadeye. 

but seriously:

monocog.

if u go de/be, ull save now, but spend the difference on new wheels within a year. plus w monocog u get lbs support.

deadeye on a budget= upgrade fork (when are they gonna use a fork that doesnt have 5 yr old geo?), then wheels, then brakes.

and bb7s are way better than bb5s.


----------



## shoeman (Jun 12, 2010)

The Deadeye all the way. I love the smooth stability of the bike. Can't go wrong with the DE IMHO.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Oh yeah the stumpy :lol: which I snapped a chain on today :madman:


I got negative repped and called a "deadeye groupie" for saying this....okayyyyyy. . . .


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

What is the biggest tire(s) you can put on the front/rear?

Too lazy to read through all the posts.


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

well, i have a few rides on my 1x8 conversion. gears are the bomb. i am able to ride longer distances without stopping. i can make climbs i couldn't make before and i can go faster in the straights. also, since i'm now riding a hardtail, i am going to look for an aluminum frame.



amhenry said:


> Well, I read through all 35 pages of this post today. I'm considering a DE, but I've also been looking at the the 2012 Gravity 29er. My main mountain bike up to this point has been a very simple Kona hardtail with a rigid fork and a cro-moly frame.
> 
> With only a $10 difference, how do you think the specs stack up? The Gravity is Aluminum, and has disc brakes. Are cheap disc brakes more trouble than they're worth? I'm not looking for an ultra fast trail bike, so the weight difference isn't a huge deal to me.
> 
> ...


i bought the deadeye as my first bike so i could start from the most basic bike out there and work my way up. i am at the point now where i think i will replace the frame by the spring. when i do, i think i am going to go with the gravity 29point frame.


----------



## rbrandow (Oct 14, 2010)

amhenry said:


> Well, I read through all 35 pages of this post today. I'm considering a DE, but I've also been looking at the the 2012 Gravity 29er. My main mountain bike up to this point has been a very simple Kona hardtail with a rigid fork and a cro-moly frame.
> 
> With only a $10 difference, how do you think the specs stack up? The Gravity is Aluminum, and has disc brakes. Are cheap disc brakes more trouble than they're worth? I'm not looking for an ultra fast trail bike, so the weight difference isn't a huge deal to me.
> 
> ...


The Gravity 29er is interesting looking. I suspect the brakes are no big deal; they may not adjust terribly nicely, making any problems with a warped rotor (my Bullseye came with one) more annoying. I believe those brakes come standard on the GF Marlin SS.

The frameset is likely to be significantly lighter, and with an otherwise pretty similar component set, that bike it LIKELY in the 28ish lb range as opposed to the 30lb I measured my BE.

Alum vs. Steel is a ball of wax I fully intend to continue ignoring. Perhaps my riding is simply insufficiently refined, and I just can't tell the difference. What I can tell you as quantifiable fact is that the Deadeye frame is 6.7lbs of straight gauge chromoly that I could very seriously use as a pretty sturdy fence post. The tubing is THICK. I don't think much of a supple-steel riding dynamic is going on with this very fine industrial pipe frame.

The rims are SpeedDisks, which look pretty husky, laced to what are surely bottom-barrel Forumula hubs; the BE had non-brand rims laced to unbranded hubs, which were arooooound 1050gr front / 1400gr rear, which is to say quite heavy. The cassette body is also a little suspect in its quality. Mine started skipping under power. I'm not exactly Heman, I'm around 130lbs soaking wet. Hub issues haven't been a common complaint in this thread though, I may have been the lucky one.

Tires look...... actually pretty good on the Gravity. WTB only lists the Prowler with their softer compound rubber and aramid bead. The wire bead Nanoraptors in the Bullseye roll nice and fast, but are hardpack tires and should be regarded as such.

Last thing I notice is the Travativ crank is, I THINK, the same as comes on the GF Marlin SS. I haven't taken one off to weigh it, I suspect its a little lighter than the FSA crank on the BE but functionally pretty similar. I recognize that bash guard, it's a liiiiiittle cheesy, I saw one get all out of shape over a big rotting log on a group ride last week.

Honestly the Gravity looks pretty good to me. Components are, on the face of things, notably better in most areas. Be warned though, if you buy one you better the hell get it in bright friggin' orange!

EDIT: The front end geometry is kinda interesting. The head tube angle is a little slack, but it uses a more aggressive 51mm fork offset - same offset as the G2 forks I believe. In fact, I haven't checked but I won't be surprised if the newer Gary Fisher 29ers have a similar setup. Imitation is the highest form of flattery.. The Bullseye is comparatively steeper in front, but I think something wacky is going on with the offset and/or rake, it always did steer funny until I replaced the fork.....


----------



## 29erBMX (Jun 15, 2011)

Love my DeadEye, but I also have had rear hub issues.

First, my hub will skip, about once a ride (I ride for about an hour every day).

Second, the bolt that holds the freehub to the hub backed out and fell off. The rear bearings applied enough pressure to keep the bike going, but I did end up buying about $25 worth of tools to fix this issue. 

The bolt is metric (of course), hollow (to allow the axle to pass through), and has an allen recess for driving it (I do not know the size, but just smaller than 1/2").

Bob


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

mijome07 said:


> What is the biggest tire(s) you can put on the front/rear?
> 
> Too lazy to read through all the posts.


You won't have to read through all the posts because it's already been asked probably 6 times.


----------



## amhenry (Sep 10, 2011)

I was about ready to pull the trigger on a Gravity 29er, when I found a LBS that had a 2010 Monocog on sale. I gave it a test ride and took it home with me. The v-brakes are perfectly adequate for now, but I'll be saving my $ for a set of BB7s to put on in the spring. 

I've read that the G2 rotors are the best option to go with the BB7. Any thoughts on the 165 vs the 180 rotors?


----------



## kmancrx (Nov 15, 2009)

mijome07 said:


> What is the biggest tire(s) you can put on the front/rear?
> 
> Too lazy to read through all the posts.


Front-2.4 Ardent.

Rear-don't know. I run 2.1 in the back. A 2.3 should be no problem. I don't know about the Ardent. Maybe someone else has experience.

As a note Maxxis looks like it's coming out with 29 x 2.5 called the Minion which will fit as well. Looks promising.

http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/maxxis-minion-2-5x29-interbike-738440.html


----------



## rbrandow (Oct 14, 2010)

185mm rotors have more than enough stopping power with any half reasonable brake setup. BB7s with a 185mm rotor was a one finger setup, for xc riding 160 is plenty. 185 does look cool and chunky tho.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

kmancrx said:


> Front-2.4 Ardent.
> 
> Rear-don't know. I run 2.1 in the back. A 2.3 should be no problem. I don't know about the Ardent. Maybe someone else has experience.
> 
> ...


That new tire is sweet! Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## clydeman (Sep 12, 2011)

Hello guys, I'm just now getting back into riding after a long hiatus. I stopped riding at right about the time that 29ers were becoming common place on the trails. I currently own a Yeti 575 but I have been eyeing one of these bikes and I'm curious about sizing, I'm 5'10 and my Yeti is a Large which I am comfortable on. The Bikesdirect site suggest choosing a frame size based on standover height versus top tube lenght. How did you guys choose the size to order? Did you follow this recommendation or did you purchase based on top tube lenght? I was always under the understanding that top tube lenght was one of the main things to look at when buying a bike.


----------



## schloot (Jul 27, 2011)

clydeman said:


> Hello guys, I'm just now getting back into riding after a long hiatus. I stopped riding at right about the time that 29ers were becoming common place on the trails. I currently own a Yeti 575 but I have been eyeing one of these bikes and I'm curious about sizing, I'm 5'10 and my Yeti is a Large which I am comfortable on. The Bikesdirect site suggest choosing a frame size based on standover height versus top tube lenght. How did you guys choose the size to order? Did you follow this recommendation or did you purchase based on top tube lenght? I was always under the understanding that top tube lenght was one of the main things to look at when buying a bike.


Top tube length is important for a good fit, but it can also be "corrected" by changing your stem length/angle and bar position. You can't do much about the standover height.


----------



## kmancrx (Nov 15, 2009)

clydeman said:


> Hello guys, I'm just now getting back into riding after a long hiatus. I stopped riding at right about the time that 29ers were becoming common place on the trails. I currently own a Yeti 575 but I have been eyeing one of these bikes and I'm curious about sizing, I'm 5'10 and my Yeti is a Large which I am comfortable on. The Bikesdirect site suggest choosing a frame size based on standover height versus top tube lenght. How did you guys choose the size to order? Did you follow this recommendation or did you purchase based on top tube lenght? I was always under the understanding that top tube lenght was one of the main things to look at when buying a bike.


I vote for TT length.


----------



## rbrandow (Oct 14, 2010)

kmancrx said:


> I vote for TT length.


+1. ETT has an awful lot to do with how comfortable you are on the bike. Shortening the stem and using narrow bars WILL, for sure, tighten up the cockpit, but it will also change the bike's dynamics.

Also, the general tenancy is for arms and legs to be in some rough proportion to each other. I'd dare suggest BD recommends sizing based on standover because it's much easier to explain to non-biker-nutjobs, and that given typical proportions, sizing based on standover height will get you pretty close to a more correct sizing based on effective top tube.


----------



## 29erBMX (Jun 15, 2011)

clydeman said:


> Hello guys, I'm just now getting back into riding after a long hiatus. I stopped riding at right about the time that 29ers were becoming common place on the trails. I currently own a Yeti 575 but I have been eyeing one of these bikes and I'm curious about sizing, I'm 5'10 and my Yeti is a Large which I am comfortable on. The Bikesdirect site suggest choosing a frame size based on standover height versus top tube lenght. How did you guys choose the size to order? Did you follow this recommendation or did you purchase based on top tube lenght? I was always under the understanding that top tube lenght was one of the main things to look at when buying a bike.


I'm 5'9" with a 30 inch inseam and I bought the 17". I WISH I'd bought the 19" as my seat stem it pretty close to topped out which I think is adding a bit o' bounce to the saddle.

Bob


----------



## theblackbullet (Mar 24, 2011)

shimano skewer started to slip so I swapped in my steel skewer that came with my trainer. absolutely NO slippage coming from the rear now 

taco'd the rear wheel so I went ahead and built myself a matching mtx33 wheel except I went ahead with 36 spokes. I figure as heavy as this bike already is, 20g worth of spokes isnt going to make a difference.

So at this point the only things not original to the bike are the wheels and the chain. The tires are about worn out, but I think I may actually go for another set of the same, and the grips have seen better days, Aside from that, everything is still working as it should.

ps: I wouldn't necessarily consider having to upgrade wheels being a bad thing. How much nicer are the wheels on the monocog anyways? nice enough that you will never want to upgrade? I may have a lot of money into my upgraded wheelset, but the great thing about them, is that even if I get a new bike, I can swap them right over!


----------



## clydeman (Sep 12, 2011)

29erBMX said:


> I'm 5'9" with a 30 inch inseam and I bought the 17". I WISH I'd bought the 19" as my seat stem it pretty close to topped out which I think is adding a bit o' bounce to the saddle.
> 
> Bob


This cinched it for me, I am 5'10 and have the same inseam. I'm going to go with the larger frame. Thanks everyone that replied to my question for your feedback.


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm 5'9ish and got the 19 inch. Fits almost perfect. That's with standover and reach. Remember, top tube length is more crucial than standover. :thumbsup:


----------



## tims5377 (Oct 20, 2010)

What is the axle diameter on the deadeye?
I just got my new wheelset in and the 9mm QR on them seems very small...
:madman:


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

tims5377 said:


> What is the axle diameter on the deadeye?
> I just got my new wheelset in and the 9mm QR on them seems very small...
> :madman:


Any standard quick release wheel set with 9mm/130mm spacing front and 10mm/135mm spacing rear should fit the DE/BE (I think those are the correct measurements for QR). I have a 9mm/130mm QR on the front of my BE and it fits and works great. I still have the solid and nutted rear axle, though.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (Aug 7, 2010)

Any of you guys have your original Deadeye stem that you want to get rid of for cheap?

thx


----------



## kmancrx (Nov 15, 2009)

*updates*

Just a few updates

New look










Decided that I wasn't going to replace the wheels till the originals died. They did finally bearings were shot with multiple attempts to regrease and pack. Anyway these are the hand me downs from my geared bike, when I upgraded to Stans Arch. WTB speed discs. Heavy yes, but they at least they roll.










Head tube sticker. Cake is king! You know it is.









Green bars and E 13 chainring.

















HBC chain tugs


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Looks tasty! :thumbsup:


----------



## kmancrx (Nov 15, 2009)

longhaultrucker said:


> Looks tasty! :thumbsup:


Thanks longhaul


----------



## tims5377 (Oct 20, 2010)

If using HBC tuggers be careful!!! The dropouts on my deadeye were too narrow for these tuggers and the inside of them stopped the hub from contacting the inside of the dropout. up the first big hill, first time out on them I hear a giant ping, look down and the HBC tugger was bent out at like a 30 degree angle. needless to say it was ruined.


----------



## kmancrx (Nov 15, 2009)

tims5377 said:


> If using HBC tuggers be careful!!! The dropouts on my deadeye were too narrow for these tuggers and the inside of them stopped the hub from contacting the inside of the dropout. up the first big hill, first time out on them I hear a giant ping, look down and the HBC tugger was bent out at like a 30 degree angle. needless to say it was ruined.


I did notice play on the non drive side. For now I just removed the non drive side tugger and the drive side remained solid. May look into shaving off a bit of the inside of the non drive side tugger with a dremmel. I don' t think it would take much.


----------



## kmancrx (Nov 15, 2009)

HBC tensioners on the DE

BTW I filed the non drive side tensioner down on the inside and now if fits the wheel snug in the track end. No play now.


----------



## dbc1218 (Aug 4, 2011)

First post, but I found this thread and it answered all my questions about the deadeye. I have been looking at it but wanted to get a 21" orange so I decided to wait to see if more would become avaiable. 

I check bikesdirect last week and the deadeye was not listed and its still not listed. When it was listed there were a few still left. Does anyone know if this bike is still for sale?


----------



## Aaron1017 (Jun 1, 2010)

Anyone got an extra seat they want to get rid of for cheap?


----------



## cormy (Sep 11, 2010)

bought my dawes back in the summer and I have been riding it on all my local trails! its a blast. I just bought a brand new FSA Xc290 wheelset($300 new out of the box!) and some new Titec J bars ($40 new they are soooo sick) and some hayes nine brakes (130$ used with the whole lot)! planning to put them on the Dawes! ill post some pics when its all squared away!

The only thing that is troubling me is that the wheelset might be better than the one on my race bike, and same with the brakes.
I have Stans ZTR-Arch rims and x7 hubs on my race bike(niner), and elixir 3 brakes on there also. I would definetly put the elixir 3s on the niner just i am concerned about weight of the hayes nines.

Any thoughts before i throw it all on there?

Setting the FSA wheelset up ghetto tubeless atm.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Dawes Bullseye
-Stock frame, fork, headset, chain, seatpost, saddle, and tires
-Theft deterrent decals
-32/20 gearing
-29lbs


----------



## Muffin Man (Dec 14, 2011)

I know I'm beating a dead horse, but I ride a 54 cm tt with 110 mm stem on my road bike, with a 33.5 inseam, I should go for a 19" right? I don't even have the money to buy this yet, but I'm trying to sell as much junk as I have to get this haha.


----------



## drofluf (Dec 12, 2010)

scyule said:


> It appears that BIKESDIRECT.COM sells DAWES bikes. DAWES is a UK company so you won't see much of their stuff in north america. If I were you I'd contact bikesdirect and see what they have on it.


Late to the party and apologies if it's come up already. But the UK Dawes and those sold by Bikesdirect are 2 different brands.

I looked into this a few years ago and it seems that the Dawes trademark had lapsed in the US and was bought by Bikesdirect for their own brand.

Having said that I have a US Dawes road bike and it's the best value bike I've owned. Geometry is identical to the SE Lager and was half the price!


----------



## shoeman (Jun 12, 2010)

I ride a 56 cm road bike and a 17 is what I have and what I would get if I were you.


----------



## Muffin Man (Dec 14, 2011)

shoeman said:


> I ride a 56 cm road bike and a 17 is what I have and what I would get if I were you.


Ok thanx. Time to save up money


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey guys,I've been off here for a bit so I haven't been keeping up with this thread. I was just on BD.com and I see NO DE for sale...have they sold out for the year,or been discontinued? :eekster:


BTW,anybody tried\own\ridden their Motobecane Fantom Cross UNO? Looks like an awesome about-towner\gravel grinder at a decent price


----------



## terraslug (May 7, 2011)

Muffin Man said:


> I know I'm beating a dead horse, but I ride a 54 cm tt with 110 mm stem on my road bike, with a 33.5 inseam, I should go for a 19" right? I don't even have the money to buy this yet, but I'm trying to sell as much junk as I have to get this haha.


My inseam is about 35.5 & I'm only 6' tall- a relatively short upper body. My Bullseye is a 21" and fits me well,


----------



## security58 (Jul 27, 2011)

awesome clean looking bike!


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

security58 said:


> awesome clean looking bike!


That's a good looking rig :thumbsup: Looks much better in green that I woulda thought


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

longhaultrucker said:


> Hey guys,I've been off here for a bit so I haven't been keeping up with this thread. I was just on BD.com and I see NO DE for sale...have they sold out for the year,or been discontinued? :eekster:
> 
> BTW,anybody tried\own\ridden their Motobecane Fantom Cross UNO? Looks like an awesome about-towner\gravel grinder at a decent price


SO I guess nobody knows or cares enough to answer then :bluefrown:


----------



## cormy (Sep 11, 2010)

Just got back from the shop after installing all this!
I added 

FSA xc290 wheelset
Titec-j bar
some salsa cork gel tape
and avid elixir 3s 

Looks and rides amazingly!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tips-Up (Sep 22, 2009)

Fresh delivery! Dawes Bullseye. From bikesdirect.com, cheap ($399 shipped), arrived quickly, 29er, single speed, rigid steel frame, avid bb5 disc brakes. I'm 5'8", 155lbs, the 17" seems to fit perfect. Fast and simple to assemble, took it for first ride tonight. Super fun bike. Skeptical of wheels, not 100% true, lots of spokes lacking tension. Anyways, here's the newest horse in my stable:


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

longhaultrucker said:


> Hey guys,I've been off here for a bit so I haven't been keeping up with this thread. I was just on BD.com and I see NO DE for sale...have they sold out for the year,or been discontinued? :eekster:
> 
> BTW,anybody tried\own\ridden their Motobecane Fantom Cross UNO? Looks like an awesome about-towner\gravel grinder at a decent price


The 1st bike I bought from BD was a Moto' Fantom CX. Nice bike. I ended up selling it to fund the Dead Eye.

Go here and scroll down to the bottom of the page to see the bike I had. :thumbsup:


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice looking bike :thumbsup: I had one of their bashgards on the Redline the Vassago's replaced,I orta get me a couple more (for the SS Jabber and the 2x9 Bander),good Bashers at great prices!

Well,did you like it?


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

longhaultrucker said:


> Nice looking bike :thumbsup: I had one of their bashgards on the Redline the Vassago's replaced,I orta get me a couple more (for the SS Jabber and the 2x9 Bander),good Bashers at great prices!
> 
> Well,did you like it?


Yeah, I really liked it. Kinda stiff ride because of the aluminum frame. Other than that, it was quite responsive.

I remember going for a ride with my brother with my 1st set of clipless pedals. Got to the base of the mountain, lost my balance and fell over to my left side clipped in.

I noticed a rider coming down (I fell in front of him) and quickly tucked in my head. His chain ring or pedals sliced my back.

My brother didn't notice because he was already quite a ways up the mountain. I caught up to him and told him about it.

Checked my back and luckily didn't slice deep enough to get stitches.

It flippin' stung like crazy! Good times. :thumbsup:


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Welp...that "stiff ride" kills it for me,I was wondering what with it being aluminum. I had to go to all steel (and no rigid mtn biking,I ride hardtails or I'm cane bound a week per ride on average) a few years back. It'd kill my spinal issues from a near-11 year-old breaking of the neck (C's 2 and 4). Thanks for the info regardless


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

longhaultrucker said:


> Welp...that "stiff ride" kills it for me,I was wondering what with it being aluminum. I had to go to all steel (and no rigid mtn biking,I ride hardtails or I'm cane bound a week per ride on average) a few years back. It'd kill my spinal issues from a near-11 year-old breaking of the neck (C's 2 and 4). Thanks for the info regardless


Yeah, but the Uno you were referring to is full Cro-moly. :thumbsup:


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

well guys, i have replaced my deadeye. i know i'm going in the wrong direction, but i just picked up the gravity 29point1. if interested, i wrote a review on it. 

anyway, if i had the room i'd keep it and set it up to ride on the streets and with my kids at the park. but i don't, so... 

i will keep a special place in my heart for it, though. and, despite popular opinion, i think it is a great bike for a first mountain bike. start from the basics and work your way up.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

mijome07 said:


> Yeah, but the Uno you were referring to is full Cro-moly. :thumbsup:


Oh y-e-a-h! I'd forgotten about the descritopn saying something abou tit having been mis-labeled as aluminum on the stickers! :idea:

IDK if there's gunna be budget or not (again,sigh,but for better reasons this year),as I've already started scrounging parts and saving $ to finally get around to rebuilding that old Trek of mine (a 2000 6000),as a dedicated trailer tow-rig for errands and recyclables and such. There _might_ be,400 clams ain't really expensive,and I still wants me a SS townie CX bike too


----------



## jimx200 (Oct 13, 2009)

WHOOHOO, picked up a *MINT* condition Deadeye on Craigslist..$180. in my size! Owner never had it in the dirt and looks as new. My Origin8 Scout 29er was stolen 2 months ago and was about ready to order the Gravity. After my shakedown ride yesterday in my neighborhood and swapping out the seat for my WTB, adding a QR to front axle, I'm ready for some trails this weekend. Gearing seems to be the same as my Scout with 32 front/18 rear. Now the hunt begins for some Avid's!


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Man,I'm sorry to hear about yer O8 getting ripped :madman:,but awesome news on the DE! :thumbsup: They're good solid bikes,man,I had mine a short while (was used also),and loved every pedal stroke (it was paid forward to me,and I paid it on forward when I was able to buy a SS again)  Now you gots to gives us some pics to drool at!


----------



## jimx200 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Deadeye pic*

The Deadeye in all it's pre trail ride glory! No complaints on this bike at all..surprising how well the standard canti's stop, but my search is on for a set of Avid's, 180 up front and 160 on the rear.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

That looks just like mine did! Can't go wrong with black,my friend,looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## jimx200 (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks longhaul! Headed out in an hour for some single track. Did a 10 mile ride yesterday (street/light trail) and the difference between the Deadeye and my previous aluminum frame Scout is that the Deadeye seems to be a "softer" feel which is probably due to it's cro-mo frame...I like it. Time to trail launch this bike!


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Sweet :thumbsup: I'm glad you're liking it,my friend,I know I was appreciative and enjoying of the one I had 

Another note...WTH did mtbr do with their format??? I had to scroll all the way to the bottom of the page,then over (hoping it was enough\not too much) to read that whole sentance.....WTH,mtbr? Go back to normal :madman:


----------



## terraslug (May 7, 2011)

longhaultrucker said:


> ...
> Another note...WTH did mtbr do with their format??? I had to scroll all the way to the bottom of the page,then over (hoping it was enough\not too much) to read that whole sentance.....WTH,mtbr? Go back to normal :madman:


 Steve, the mtbr format appears normally here, using a Chrome browser. And, this computer has been very sick the last few days- persistent viruses:madman:- it seems to be feeling much better tonight.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

ARGH!!! It's not the same format here...I have it like a mini-browser inside a slightly bigger browser,where there are bars for scrolling down AND horizontally in both of them...I'll shoot a pic later if I don't forget and shows ya. :madman: So if there's a big pic,I have to scroll all the way down,slide the extra bar over-and hope for the best-and scroll back up hoping I got the pic centered sight-unseen to see's it:madman:



BTW,How you been,my friend? Haven't seen\talked to ya in a while


----------



## wj4play (Jun 15, 2011)

longhaultrucker said:


> ARGH!!! It's not the same format here...I have it like a mini-browser inside a slightly bigger browser,where there are bars for scrolling down AND horizontally in both of them...I'll shoot a pic later if I don't forget and shows ya. :madman: So if there's a big pic,I have to scroll all the way down,slide the extra bar over-and hope for the best-and scroll back up hoping I got the pic centered sight-unseen to see's it:madman:
> 
> BTW,How you been,my friend? Haven't seen\talked to ya in a while


sounds like you are using some sort of web proxy maybe?


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Nope,hadn't changed any settings on the PC since I got it last Fall,also,same deal on other PC's (library,neighbors)...but now (today right this second) it isn't doing that...MTBR must have been changing things up or something<LOL


----------



## Yaniel (Jan 3, 2010)

Have a 19" bullseye on order and it gets here Monday. Super stoked! I've been wanting a SS 29er for commuting since I saw the deadeye last year. I ordered a grey one, but the more I see the green the more I wish I bought that instead. Oh well, the grey is still badass. 

I've been riding for years, but only road bikes and never actually stop anywhere and leave my bike unattended, but I'll be using the Bullseye to ride to class. What sort of u-lock do you guys use with this bike? I'd just be going through the rear tire, possibly seat tube and then to a standard U rack on campus. I'm thinking a mini u-lock would probably too small right? Thanks!

EDIT: Bought a Kryptonite Fahgeddaboudet mini u-lock and it works perfectly through the rear wheel Sheldon Brown style and connected to a standard U-rack. Bought a loop ended cable to secure the front wheel.


----------



## trrubicon06 (Jul 24, 2009)

Question for Deadeye owners... Does anybody know what size the seat post clamp is? Not near the bike and wanna order a different color. :thumbsup:


----------



## rufio (Jul 3, 2011)

Definitely one of the best budget platforms for single speeding.


----------



## jimx200 (Oct 13, 2009)

trrubicon06 said:


> Question for Deadeye owners... Does anybody know what size the seat post clamp is? Not near the bike and wanna order a different color. :thumbsup:


*Here you go:Mountain Bikes - 29er SingleSpeed - Dawes Deadeye

*


----------



## Yaniel (Jan 3, 2010)

I received the Bullseye today and after reading this thread didn't really have any surprises. The brakes were a bit out of true, but that took a few minutes to fix. It was the first MTB and first SS I put together so I took my time with the chain tensioning and chain line. Also, I took a bit of time adjusting the brakes, but overall, it went together super easy. Probably 1.5 hours from box to ride, maybe a little less. 

It's a 19" (I'm 5'11 and wear 30-32 length pants depending on brand) and WOW is it massive, the top tube sits higher than the bars on my road bike, Standover is alright since it's a compact geometry and I have a few inches of clearance while flat footed, but the actual fit is exactly what I wanted. The bars sit about even with the saddle, and the reach leaves me with my elbows bent slightly while only bent over a bit. A perfect commuter setup, which is what I wanted it for. 

With a magic shine headlight and a planetbike blinky, it came in at 33.18 lbs on my scale which has been consistent when compared to the LBS park tools scale.

No pics until I can properly stage it tomorrow though. Have my road group ride at 6 am tomorrow, but I think I'm going to bail and take the BE for a ride instead.


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

Hope everyone is well... I haven't been around much lately.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Nice find man


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

for some reason that posted before the picture I was commenting on  talk about high speed internet!


----------



## zeppy (May 21, 2011)

My new Bullseye. Picked it up off craigslist for $225. :thumbsup:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

wait...both did..weird


----------



## zeppy (May 21, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> for some reason that posted before the picture I was commenting on  talk about high speed internet!


Or perhaps you have ESP?

Now if only all the snow that fell yesterday would go away I could get outside and try 'er out!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

go ride in the snow, right now....do it.


----------



## zeppy (May 21, 2011)

Considering it.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

It's a singlespeed, what're you gonna hurt? lol


----------



## zeppy (May 21, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> It's a singlespeed, what're you gonna hurt? lol


Took it out around the neighborhood. Cold and slushy but satisfying. :thumbsup:

One good thing about the tank-like weight: it tracks plenty good when riding around town in the snow. :thumbsup:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

props! you've already ridden more than I have this week :lol:


----------



## trrubicon06 (Jul 24, 2009)

Here's the deadeye after adding the P35 wheelset...


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

trrubicon06 said:


> Here's the deadeye after adding the P35 wheelset...


Have much weight did the bike lose? These wheels make this bike look pretty respectable!


----------



## trrubicon06 (Jul 24, 2009)

SS Hack said:


> Have much weight did the bike lose? These wheels make this bike look pretty respectable!


Haven't had a chance to weight it yet. Thanks!


----------



## cormy (Sep 11, 2010)

Shredding the Deadeye! I posted last page on the thread after I installed all the parts, and with spring emerging, and all the trails drying up, i have been on several rides in the past 2 weeks! It is such a great bike! I have had this bike since last summer, and it has been a blast! Even with the crappy stock components it was fun. 
as of now i've added-
-Titec J bar
-Fsa xc290 wheelset
-Elixir 3 brakes
-Cannondale Expert Seatpost
-some strange cannondale saddle
-Shimano Spds

looking at getting a new stem in the future, but the cranks that came on the bike are awesome!


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

im baaaaaaack. 

longhaul, i never knew you had a 2000 trek. me too. or did i give you that frame? if not, thats wierd man.

looks like the deadeye is almost gone. still got the bullseye for 400, but anyone know street price for a 'cog? closest redline dealer is 2 hours away, so i cant check.

well, that just about does it for me tonight. i missed u guys.

i guess. 

lol.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Good to sees you back,Greg,had been wonderin about y'all :thumbsup: No,you didn't give me that one (just a complete DE),it was the first over $500 bike I ever bought (from Adventures Bike Shop,then in Grundy,VA)..yeah,weird


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

i thought i would explore the world of firearms. settled on rc cars tho. i managed to put on 20 lbs this winter. i got a lot of catching up to do. lol.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Long time no talk guys


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Huh....who???


----------



## LiveOak (Jan 2, 2010)

Is this the longest thread ever on one bike--December of 2009!? I am enjoying the pics in this thread. Just ordered some Avid BB7's for mine...185's front and rear.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Two whole weeks since last post in here...really??? 

Welp,I hadda take out a small loan from the Bank of Pop (Dad ),and have my beloved and under-used Jabberwocky on eVilbay so's I can repay that loan by month's end...it was only a couple hundred*),so I'm once again about to be short on owning a SS...*there should be plenty left over for a Dawes to replace it though,at least if it sells,LOL! 

I don't see even a place for the Deadeye listed anymore,Mike,you stop sellingem all-together? I guess a grey or green BE would work ("Low Stock" for both in my size),but I was kinda hoping for another black DE with V's (I don't likesta readjust the caliber everytime I remove the rear wheel...). Ah well


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

i just let one of my jabbers go. down to 3 bikes. and my bro lives here now, so really down to 2. u could get a BE and trade for that black one that dude has.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

ilmfat said:


> i just let one of my jabbers go. down to 3 bikes. and my bro lives here now, so really down to 2. u could get a BE and trade for that black one that dude has.


What black what that who has,huh?


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

that black deadeye u got from me.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Wow...that was so over a year,house burning and one major move ago...I don't even remember the guy's name/addy/phone/email no mo,it was all saved on the PC I had that burnt,LOL! :madman:


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

i hear that. sucks ya gotta sell ur jabber. wish i had the money. i like the green and white look.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

ah,it's not so bad I guess...of all the bikes in my sig (minus the Schwinn),it's been sitting collecting dust the mostest. I dig the color scheme on it too


----------



## fonto76 (Apr 29, 2012)

I recently bought a Dawes Bullseye, and part of the appeal was that when I read reviews of the bike they mentioned that it was fairly easy to add gears. I primarily use the bike for road riding, and have found that gears would indeed be useful, so I wanted to ask what parts would I need to add a few gears to my bike? I would also be interested in part/brand recommendations from online shops for those gear pieces. 

Thanks!


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

depends if'n you want sram or shimano. personally i prefer shimano, well, i prefer no dangly bits. accidental gear changes w sram are the rule rather than the exception, for me.

do you have a pricepoint in mind?

do you want 8 spd, 9 spd, or 10?

do you want longevity?

jenson has the lx stuff at a decent price. best balance of value and durability.

im not sure if slx is offered in 9 spd, might be 10 spd only. apparently 1x10 is pretty dope.

get a 970 cassette, or 870 if u want 8 spd.

or (and if i was gonna go geared, its what id do) get an alfine 8.

if you really want to increase durability/longevity and quality, get a new chainring. possibly an HBC ring. his stuff is jewelry.

i can help w parts and prices once i know your priorities.

but IGH ftw.


----------



## fonto76 (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks man for the info!

I use my bike mainly for cruising and riding to work. The Bullseye has done surprisingly well for me going up hills, but I am having a hard time getting speed on flats. I am hoping that adding a bigger front crank and gears will add speed on flats?

I would be looking for low-mid end parts, or parts that are similar in quality and to the look of my bike. I don't think I would want a lot of gears, so 8 would be fine. Just something that will help increase my speed on flats.

A balance of price and longevity would be good. I'm not sure how much it will cost, but I would like to keep it under $200 if possible?

Thx!


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

Universal Cycles -- Shimano Inter-3 Disc Brake Hub

if it were me, thats the route id go, but not in stock, so...

if ur good up to 200, and you dont wanna wait for the inter-3, id go w a 1x9 lx setup. best balance of cost/durability/longevity/performance.

Shimano LX M580 9SP Trigger Shifters > Components > Shifters | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop $40

Shimano LX M581 Rear Derailleur > Components > Drivetrain > Rear Derailleurs | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop $40
-or-
Shimano Deore M592 SGS Shadow Derailleur > Components > Drivetrain > Rear Derailleurs | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop $60

(personally, id spring the extra $20 for the shadow stuff. huge performance boost, from what i hear, but the lx will be plenty sufficient)

Sram PG 970 9 Speed MTB Cassette '11 > Components > Drivetrain > Cassettes | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop $30

Sram PC-951 9SP Chain '10 > Components > Drivetrain > Chains | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop $20

3RD Eye Chain Watcher Chain Deflector > Components > Drivetrain > Chain Tensioners and Guides | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop $10
-or-
N-Gear Jump Stop Chain Guide > Components > Drivetrain > Chain Tensioners and Guides | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop $10
-or-
paul's, e-13 and mrp have some pretty trick ones, for about $50. the $10 ones only work w a bash guard (which run 25-50 bucks), or the paul's, mrp, e-13 guides "sandwich" the chain.

Aluminum Chainrings $35

some might say you can skip the chainguide and new ring. youll drop ur chain if you dont improve something, tho. eith get a bashguard and an n-stop, or (personally i'd) get the mrp, and you dont "need" a new ring, since the "roundness of the ring is not as critical on a 1x9.

if it was me and i was impatient, id go:

lx shifters $40
deore shadow rear derailleur $60
sram 970 cassette $30
sram 951 chain $20
MRP 1.X Guide > Components > Drivetrain > Chain Tensioners and Guides | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop (white) $50
homebrewed chainring (red) $35 u could prol skip (til u need a new one)
cable and housing $10 (and thats a high estimate)

that combo will give pretty decent performance and awesome longevity, and its definitely trail worthy. i didnt look too hard, but youd really only save $50-60 goin with alivio, which is alright kit, but performance and, more importantly, longevity/durability will suffer, tho i did run an alivio drivetrain on one of my bikes, and it worked okay.

if you decide alivio, ill look stuff up,

eh...

ill do it now

.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

ilmfat said:


> depends if'n you want sram or shimano. personally i prefer shimano, well, i prefer no dangly bits. accidental gear changes w sram are the rule rather than the exception, for me.


Not being contradictory (you knows you's like a brother to me,Greg :thumbsup,but to add another perspective-over the last 6 years,I've become a diehard SRAM guy because I'm so impressed with the performance and service out of the SRAM drivetrain I first put on a Redline back in '08,and STILL use on my Bandersnatch. I've almost never missed a shift (when I had triggers with it,or with twisters)...the lower level Shimano stuff on my CX bike,however...has become the bane of my shifting existance.

That said,everyone has opinions and likes/dislikes. The parts Ilmfat listed is a solid list for a decent price. If you prefer Shimano over the others,you won't go wrong with em. If you decided on SRAM-especially if going 1x8 or 1x9 (they sell single shifters,IDK if Shimano does...Greg?)-even the original stuff on that Redline back in '08,X5 1x8,worked very well for my trails/roads,and would be rather inexpensive to upgrade to (shame I put it all back on that bike before selling last year,if I still had any of it I'd have sent it to ya).

Happy shopping,and be sure to let us know how it goes,and post pics...yeah,pics are goooood :thumbsup:


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

i wasnt thinking,

if you went 9 spd, you would need a new chainring.

im pretty sure the stock ring and chain are 8 spd.

Shimano Alivio SL-M410 Shifters > Components > Shifters | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop $20 but you only get one

Shimano HG70-I Cassette > Components > Drivetrain > Cassettes | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop $15

Shimano Alivio M410 Rear Derailleur > Components > Drivetrain > Rear Derailleurs | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop $32

(i would definitely spring the extra $7 for the lx tho)

ud still need a bashguard/n-stop ($30+10) 
-or- 
chainguide (waaay better chain retention) $50

cable housing $10 (again, high estimate)

so 8 spd alivio could get u in for about $125

my "preferred setup" would be about 1.5 pounds lighter tho. cassettes weigh ALOT, as do shifters and chainrings.

hopefully that answers ur ?'s.

i definitely recommend the lx setup. noticable performance increase and prolly double the life of components.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

my wife does like her x9 stuff, specially since nobody liked riding her bike cause of the funky shifters.

im not up on my sram prices, but i think pricepoint usually does a shifter rear derailleur combo.

if you do decide sram, my advice stays the same:

go 9 spd
get a good chainring
get a mrp/paul's/e-13 guide
get a 970 cassette (usually not much more than the 950) 

happy trails yo!


----------



## fonto76 (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks ilmfat! Being new to biking this seems like it may be a bit complex for me, so I'm thinking of saving up a little and taking it to a shop to be done. I talked to someone at a local shop who said he could do it, and this shop specializes in making custom wheels so I feel confident that they are more than just sales people and can easily put the gears on the bike.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

thats your choice homey.

but i recommend against it. bike shop prices are 50% higher, in my experience. plus they charge for labor. 

also, getting everything dialed in and adjusted is not that difficult, even for a first timer. all the parts will come with directions, except the cassette, i dont remember if they do. but there are myriad instructibles online. the hardest part is pulling ur grips off.

you will need to build your tool inventory a little. or borrow some tools from a member. u might even find someone local to help w the install.

u taken it on a trail yet? if you have and u enjoyed it, i recommend you bite the bullet, get the tools and do it yourself. if not, go for a trail ride.

either way, yo, keep us posted.

pc out!


----------



## Tracid (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey guys, order this a few days ago and I was wondering if someone can point me to a few accessories that would be compatible with the bullseye frame and stock components. I'm looking for a chainguard (for those rare days I commute with pants), rear rack, and bike stand.

I'm probably going to get a lot of flak for this, so shoot away.


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

Everyone still doing good I hope. Haven't been around the computer much lately.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Tracid said:


> Hey guys, order this a few days ago and I was wondering if someone can point me to a few accessories that would be compatible with the bullseye frame and stock components. I'm looking for a chainguard (for those rare days I commute with pants), rear rack, and bike stand.
> 
> I'm probably going to get a lot of flak for this, so shoot away.


Not sure what kind of chainguards are out there, but you could consider a bash ring and/or roll your pants up/use a velcro band to tie your pants tighter around your ankle.

If the bullseye has rack mounts then any rack that's compatible with disc brakes and 29" wheels should work. I just suggest something simple like a Blackburn rack or something.

Are you looking for a repair stand to actually work on your bike? or just something to hold it up when not in use? Have you considered a kickstand? If you are only commuting, then I'd suggest a kickstand. If you venture offroad a bit, you might want to ditch the kickstand


----------



## Tracid (Oct 8, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Not sure what kind of chainguards are out there, but you could consider a bash ring and/or roll your pants up/use a velcro band to tie your pants tighter around your ankle.
> 
> If the bullseye has rack mounts then any rack that's compatible with disc brakes and 29" wheels should work. I just suggest something simple like a Blackburn rack or something.
> 
> Are you looking for a repair stand to actually work on your bike? or just something to hold it up when not in use? Have you considered a kickstand? If you are only commuting, then I'd suggest a kickstand. If you venture offroad a bit, you might want to ditch the kickstand


Yeah I meant a kickstand I saw some that needed hacksaw to adjust it to my liking but I lack a hacksaw lol. I'll look up that blackburn thing though. Would I have to buy extra screws or something to install a bash guard or does it come with them? =\ most of what I look up just seem like it is a single disc looking thing (I'm such a newbie)


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

skip the kick stand. just lay it on the non-drive side (side without chain), youll scuff ur pedals and grips, but theyll get scuffed plenty anyways. actually, since its a SS, either side really. that said, hacksaws can be found for like, 6 bucks.

my deadeye's came w a chainguard. but it didnt fit. if ur not commuting often, id just roll up ur pantleg. they do make a nice reflective velcro strap just for pant leg retention, too.

the only bashguard i know of that doesnt come w bolts is the one i sent longhaul, (sorry again yo). i do love me some bashguard action. its an easy way to add some bling.

Blackspire C4 Ring God Bash Guard > Components > Drivetrain > Bashguards | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop

or support dan:

104bcd Lightweight Bash Rings

might not come with bolts, but his stuff is gorgeous. i got some chain tensioners from him, pure jewelry. plus he has a strong presence on mtbr.

as far as racks go, id get a quick release seat post mounted one:

Topeak Beam Rack MTX > Accessories > Commuting and Touring Essentials | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop

Topeak Beam Rack Ex > Accessories > Commuting and Touring Essentials | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop

Delta Post Haste Quick Release Rear > Accessories > Commuting and Touring Essentials | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop

and for more than just racks:

Accessories > Commuting and Touring Essentials | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop

good luck yo.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

pretty good mud. how you been doin?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Let's see some pics of your DE's and BE's guys! Even if you have posted them recently, make new ones


----------



## Tracid (Oct 8, 2011)

Got my bullseye! So far I did the easy stuff like putting the wheel on and stuff but the handle bars feel stiff when making gentle turns. The plastic round things on the steerer tube felt loose even when I tighten it to the stem, I hope it doesn't break when I ride and kill me haha. The rear wheel felt a feather touch of brake was applied when slowed down or starting out. It also came with a plastic chainguard which I have not put on yet.

More to come.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Tracid, you need to verify the setup of your head tube/head set with an experienced bike assembler or a shop. It should not be stiff to turn and the spacers and parts around the headset bearings should be snug although I think the plastic dust cap you're talking about can turn some, just not flop around. 

What do you mean concerning the rear brake? What you wrote is confusing.

Don't install the plastic chainguard if you intend to do off-road riding. It will only break off the bike somewhere soon. If riding roads and paths as a commuter style bike, then maybe.


----------



## cormy (Sep 11, 2010)

I painted some parts on my orange deadeye green and blue. ill post pics manana.


----------



## cormy (Sep 11, 2010)

Tracid said:


> Got my bullseye! . The plastic round things on the steerer tube felt loose even when I tighten it to the stem, I hope it doesn't break when I ride and kill me haha. The rear wheel felt a feather touch of brake was applied when slowed down or starting out. It also came with a plastic chainguard which I have not put on yet.
> 
> More to come.


The headset is pretty cheap, but some of the rings on mine also moves. Just make sure you cant slide your spacers around (the rings right below the stem), and dont tighten the headset too much or else you'll pull out your star nut in your fork. If you have a torque wrench you can set it at 50 newtons or so and when it clicks that should be tight enough.
Ive been riding it on some pretty darn technical trails and it has held up, just make sure every month or so you tighten your headset again because since the deadeye has a rigid fork on it, all the shock loosens up your top cap over time.


----------



## Tracid (Oct 8, 2011)

@Malibu412: The rear wheel felt like its held gently in place like the brakes are applied but once I pedal at a steady pace it will loosen and rotate regularly.

@cormy: I don't plan on serious MTBing trails just commute and occasional grass/gravel lol. Hope that chain guard fits.

I'm sorry if I don't make a lot of sense, I don't know much of any bicycle terminology. The most I've ever had done is patch tires.


----------



## cormy (Sep 11, 2010)

I painted the chain tensioners, QR's, stem, spacers, top cap, and the seat post clamp.

it looks pretty schweet

I also got a blue fizik saddle in the mail which will look sweeeeeeeettttt


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Anyone have a 21" BE or DE (frame or complete) that they may want to get rid of? I still want to build one of these bad boys up..


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

i TOLD YOU to get one. now u should get a monocog. a monocog is ALOT less likely to need upgrades right away. cept bb7's. i remember all the rain. now i live in north utah, so no more rain for me.


----------



## cormy (Sep 11, 2010)

de looks so sick though


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

especially mine. lol. fresh pics up next week. trail opens on tuesday.


----------



## Aaron1017 (Jun 1, 2010)

Anyone have a seat they wanna sell?


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

Universal Cycles -- Charge Bikes Spoon Saddle

FTW!!!!!!!!!!!

i still have a stock seat ill let go, if you reeeaaaallllyyy want it (they are comfy), but since i dont have any spares, id actually have to charge you for it. id want like 30 bucks, since id just buy a spoon anyways.

seriously, cut out the middle man and get the spoon. its fantesticle(s).


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

i guess i should clarify.

you know how some seats are super comfy, as long as your only riding a few blocks...

and some seats are fantastic for epics, but suck if your not wearing a chamois...

the spoon's got your back(side) independent of ride length or chamois status. its always comfy.

but if you really want my stocker and cant find a better deal, lemme know.


----------



## Aaron1017 (Jun 1, 2010)

ilmfat said:


> i guess i should clarify.
> 
> you know how some seats are super comfy, as long as your only riding a few blocks...
> 
> ...


Might as well get the Spoon myself then! How cushy is it compared to the stock dawes one?


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

its got a little more give than stock saddle, but in a totally good way. starts out soft, but is still firm enough that a couple hours in the saddle doesnt feel like riding a loaf of bread. also, durable. and the black synthetic looks and feels like real leather. i still have my white one, the black went on the jabberwocky build i just sold. im thinking ill get another.

its seriously the shiz nit o bam snip snap sack.


----------



## Tracid (Oct 8, 2011)

Any advice for commuter type 10+ miles saddles?


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

see above. lol.

get the black synthetic one, and if you dont like it, ill buy it off you.


----------



## HOV (Apr 16, 2012)

ilmfat said:


> i TOLD YOU to get one. now u should get a monocog. a monocog is ALOT less likely to need upgrades right away. cept bb7's. i remember all the rain. now i live in north utah, so no more rain for me.


My first rigid SS 29er was a Deadeye 21", then I found a 19" Monocog Flight 29er frame on CL for $140 so I bought it.

To build the Redline, I got a set of Avid BB7, Avid Speed Dial 7 levers, and a cheap Race Face BB. I used a Thompson stem and Easton Monkeylite handlebars from another bike. Everything else came from the Deadeye: crank, wheels, chain, seat, seatpost.

The Deadeye has a fantastic crankset and seat. The wheels are perfectly sturdy and servicable. Stock tires have worked great for me in the eastern woodlands. Overall, the Deadeye parts work great on the Monocog Flight, feels outstanding to ride.

As far as componentry and frames go, the stock Monocog 29er is directly on par with the stock Bullseye. I see no reason to spend more on an almost identical bike.

The MC Flight though, that's a slightly different story. Sweet frame. But the Bullseye/Deadeye components are still a match for the more expensive Redline, right down to the BB5s that come stock.

My Redline/Dawes:


Redline MC Flight 29er by Locuscope, on Flickr


Sliders by Locuscope, on Flickr


Redline MC Flight 29er by Locuscope, on Flickr


Thompson stem, Easton carbon handlebars by Locuscope, on Flickr


Avid BB7 by Locuscope, on Flickr


FSA Maximus crankset by Locuscope, on Flickr


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

HOV said:


> As far as componentry and frames go, the stock Monocog 29er is directly on par with the stock Bullseye. I see no reason to spend more on an almost identical bike.
> 
> The MC Flight though, that's a slightly different story. Sweet frame. But the Bullseye/Deadeye components are still a match for the more expensive Redline, right down to the BB5s that come stock.


its not like they are the SAME bike. the mono has better wheels and cockpit, also shop support. the monocog IS better than the deadeye. that extra money buys more than a name.

its really funny. i had a few really long posts about why a person should get a mono over a DE, and got flamed. then a couple pages later ppl kept asking about new wheels. i got 6-7 pm's about the universal handbuilts on a budget.

yes, the DE/BE is adequate. doesnt change the fact that the redline is better. just read the posts by ppl who loved their stock DE, then a couple pages later had wheel issues.

i love thread progression.


----------



## HOV (Apr 16, 2012)

I agree with the importance of good wheels, but none of the bikes we're discussing have them. The MC and Deadeye/Bullseye wheels have these common properties (these are my assumptions, feel free to correct if I got anything wrong):

Machine built
Stainless steel, straight gauge spokes
Aluminum double walled rims that accept both disc and rim
Unbranded aluminum hubs

I'm not sure of the configuration of the rim itself, but they appear to be very similar if not identical. The hubs are probably of the same caliber. The spokes and nipples are probably of the same caliber.

If you can point out any actual advantage the Redline wheels have in terms of componentry or assembly, I'd like to hear it. That's said in sincerity, not challenge. I don't mind learning if you have things to teach.

As far as the cockpit goes, that's an issue of rider body measurements relative to bike setup. Can't say one is better than the other in terms of components because that's just not true. Most of the cockpit components of both bikes are made from aluminum in one form or another. Nothing too exciting. But solid and servicable.


----------



## HOV (Apr 16, 2012)

ilmfat, I do agree with you that A Monocog model has a definite advantage over the Dawes - the MC Flight 29er frame rides like butter and definitely rides better than the Dawes. Not sure on the regular MC frame.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

last i heard the redline hubs have cartridge bearings. "shop support"=advantage in assembly. i owned 3 deadeyes and none of the wheels were good. could be user error tho. what wasnt user error was 2 of the 3 having the cassette bodies come off. 

the cockpit on the redline is more trail friendly stock, where as the DE cockpit is more commuter friendly. also the mono's stock components are a little better. only a little, but better. can i quantify how i know this? not really. but look at the components. clearly better.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

*saddle trade*

thanks for a smooth trade aaron.

again, sorry my recommendation was disappointing. but thanks for getting me closer to a better looking jabber.


----------



## Tracid (Oct 8, 2011)

RockShox XC32TK

Is this compatible with the Bullseye i.e. no cutting the steerer tube or some other DIY metal shop work.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Tracid said:


> RockShox XC32TK
> 
> Is this compatible with the Bullseye i.e. no cutting the steerer tube or some other DIY metal shop work.


As long as you have a straight 1 1/8" steer tube, not tapered. If new, you may want to cut the steer tube down for fit. If used, make sure the steer tube is long enough for your application and proper fit as it may have already been cut down for another application/fit.


----------



## HOV (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm running the Rock Shox Recon Silver Solo Air TK on my Deadeye and it works great, no modifications to the frame or fork needed.

This bike is brilliant as a hardtail.


----------



## Tracid (Oct 8, 2011)

HOV said:


> I'm running the Rock Shox Recon Silver Solo Air TK on my Deadeye and it works great, no modifications to the frame or fork needed.
> 
> This bike is brilliant as a hardtail.


I can't post links until I get to 10 posts. But the Silver Solo Air is $100 out of my budget.
But the Rock Shox I meant is the spring coil one. Google ASIN: B005543PMG, I'm not sure if its the 2012 version through from amazon, I read the review from mtbr but there was only 3 reviews. Anyways just making sure, and thank you Malibu.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

the crown race transfer can be a bear.


----------



## Tracid (Oct 8, 2011)

ilmfat said:


> the crown race transfer can be a bear.


Ok that sounds a bit scary...I can be worse than Toolman Tim Taylor, dummies guide?


----------



## HOV (Apr 16, 2012)

The easiest way to do that is bring both forks to a bike shop. They'll use a tool to remove it that doesn't tear the crap our of your crown. 

I've used a screwdriver and light taps with a hammer with great success. I've used the Nashbar crown race remover tool with mission success but ended up scratching the daylights out of my crown.

To install the crown race on the new fork, I've used a length of PVC pipe with success. That same PVC has also failed me as well. Now I own a Park Tools crown race setting tool, which is way more expensive than it should be.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

x2 screwdriver, tap and go slow, tho i usually get it started with a cheap pocket knife. works pretty well. i even have my own headset press and crown race setting tool, yet i never sprung for the race removal tool. if i ever work on a really nice fork, ill just take it in. course, ive switched over to the woodman headsets with the easily removable races.

check out pricepoint.com. i use their crown race setting tool. still spendy, but almost half the price. i actually like most of sette's tools. i wish they made a SS 29er frame.

honestly, if ur not switching forks alot, just take it to a shop. they usually charge like 5 bucks to set a crown race.


----------



## Tracid (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks guys.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

no prob yo. if you decide to DIY, and have questions, hit us up.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

*semi action shot*

i love city creek


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

If you're going to a shop for help with the race, pay a few bucks for a new crown race install on the new fork and leave the old one on the rigid fork. That way forks are easier to swap if you want to later.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Greg,I'm still diggin the way that white one looks all redded out :thumbsup:


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

tnx yo. im still kinda wishin ida gone white and green. eh. i got my chance now that i picked up a "dirt jumper" (really just a x-small hardtail). of course none of the sizes are the same, so id have to commit to a pretty 26er. idk tho. i hate 26ers.

why did i buy it again?.....


----------



## HOV (Apr 16, 2012)

Ya, sweet lookin' bike you got there. This frame is so versatile.

After a long few weeks of wrenching on my 29ers, I have some thoughts on the stock BD wheels. As a point of comparison, I have a set of Mavic TN719 wheels laced to XT hubs with DT spokes on my other bike. I'd have to say that the BD wheels very favorably compare to my slightly more blingy Mavic/XT setup.

WEIGHT

The BD wheels in sum total MAY be ever slightly more heavy, but it's hard to tell subjectively. I didn't weigh them. In any case, the weight difference is not significant. If there is a difference, it's measured in grams not kilograms.

HUBS

The BD hubs are nearly mechanically identical to the XT hubs. Both use the same cone/cup setup. Biggest difference is that the XT hubs use more intermediate washers. The're less hardware on the BD wheels, and the hardware that is used is thicker and sturdier. I prefer to wrench on the BD wheels because there's less stuff you have to remember to put on in a particular order. Both hubs spin well, although the XT hubs are definitely noisier. Not sure if that says anything about how sturdy or reliable the freewheel engagement is. I haven't had the freewheel body off on either one, so I can't comment on that.

SPOKES & NIPPLES

I'm not sure what type of material is used for the BD spokes & nipples. Spokes seem to be straight gauge. They work well and respond well to tension adjustment. Functionally, there's no difference bewteen the brass DT nipples/straight gauge DT spokes used on my Mavic/XT wheelset and the spokes & nipples on my BD wheelset.

WHEELS

I haven't seen a cross-section of the BD wheels so I can't comment or compare construction with the Mavics, but once again the BD wheels have been quite sturdy and hold the nipples in place well. I'm not a huge flier but I am on the heavier side for XC and I always wear a lot of gear and carry a heavy backpack. In sum total I'm close to 200# all geared up. The BD wheels have performed admirably.

All in all, the biggest difference between these wheelsets are the graphics: an "XT" and "Mavic" stamp compared to no stamp at all. I think that we've all been trained to eyeball brand logos on bike parts and that has biased perceptions about these wheels. Mechanically, they're very close. The BD wheelset has the edge for easy maintenance IMO.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

ilmfat said:


> tnx yo. im still kinda wishin ida gone white and green. eh. i got my chance now that i picked up a "dirt jumper" (really just a x-small hardtail). of course none of the sizes are the same, so id have to commit to a pretty 26er. idk tho. i hate 26ers.
> 
> why did i buy it again?.....


Because yer like me,an impulse buyer?  IDK about the green...personally (and color preferance is definately a personal thing),I'm not that into green,the red looks ace to my eye :thumbsup:


----------



## cormy (Sep 11, 2010)

just raced the fat tire 40 in crested butte this weekend on my 29 lb dawes deadeye... was supah good except my wrists are killing me and my back is about to fall off. ended up with 6th in SS mens...thinking about buying a blingle speed like a rocker SS now


----------



## HAZ31MAT (May 30, 2012)

Just like to say I picked up a 2nd Hand Dawes Bullseye for $200 a bit ago and after riding it several times, its such a great bike. 
Coming from a BMX backround, im used to small, fast and responsive bikes and small this isnt, but fast and responsive it is. Everything on the bike works great and im just very happy with my purchase.


----------



## zorro (Feb 26, 2007)

cormy said:


> just raced the fat tire 40 in crested butte this weekend on my 29 lb dawes deadeye... was supah good except my wrists are killing me and my back is about to fall off. ended up with 6th in SS mens...thinking about buying a blingle speed like a rocker SS now


This should be an advertisment for this bike...CB 40 is no joke. Good job man.:thumbsup:

PS - I used to live there.


----------



## cormy (Sep 11, 2010)

zorro said:


> This should be an advertisment for this bike...CB 40 is no joke. Good job man.:thumbsup:
> 
> PS - I used to live there.


Yea it was a sick time, I got tons and tons upon tons of comments on the bright orange and blues and greens i have on the bike, and I cant believe the number of people who said somthing like "holy crap you're doing it on a SS rigid!" sort of regreting the rigid part but id definetly be up for it single speed again.

This is the only photo I have, but there were lots of photographers there so if i come across any more ill post em!


----------



## shoeman (Jun 12, 2010)

Swapped my deadeye back from fixed to ss. The bike is versatile and just holds up. It is still one of my favorites because of its simplicity and value. You don't have to worry about it. Plus, you show up with it and be like .."and what!" when your hangin' or handin' it to some of your homies with their fancy rigs.


----------



## blace (Aug 27, 2012)

Been a while since anyone posted but thought I'd throw my 2 cents in here.. Dawes Deadeye 2010, didn't really do anything with it until this year actually, chopped the original bars off 1.5 inches on both ends, got some oury grips and looking at getting some discs, I can find a full set of Avid BB5's for about 40$ cheaper than the BB7's. Anybody have input on whether it's worth the extra cash for the 7s? or where I can find them cheap/er


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Any news on when/where new DE's or BE's will be available?


----------



## blace (Aug 27, 2012)

*"Low Stock"*



sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Any news on when/where new DE's or BE's will be available?


Still some 15 and 17 inch Bullseye's listed on BikesDirect right now but not sure of the last updating of inventory.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

blace said:


> Been a while since anyone posted but thought I'd throw my 2 cents in here.. Dawes Deadeye 2010, didn't really do anything with it until this year actually, chopped the original bars off 1.5 inches on both ends, got some oury grips and looking at getting some discs, I can find a full set of Avid BB5's for about 40$ cheaper than the BB7's. Anybody have input on whether it's worth the extra cash for the 7s? or where I can find them cheap/er


I had bb5's for a few years (first on a Redline d440,then a new Jabberwocky I built up last year),loved em,though "why spend the extra $ for 7's?" for a few years (about 3.5 years)...then I built up a Bandersnatch last year (a few weeks after the Jabber-yeah,I ran into a bit of extra cash,very lucky,wish I could again ) with bb7's on it. Not "night and day" different,but the 7's were definately better. Better modulation,easier pad replaceemnt/adjustment,more pad options...IDK if it's worth the price difference,thats's a personal use/opinion call. For me,if I were to ever go back down (speaking in terms of sizing,not trying to start a 26 vs 29 flame war...we all know 29 rules anyways ) to 26",I'd go the bb5's,but I'll stick with my 7's now. Hope that helps,bearing in mind it's nothing but one rider's thoughts


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

I sent an email to BD asking if they will be getting in anymore colors. They said no  the worst part about it is this is final clearance on the bullseye and once they're gone, that's it. 

I asked about any future steel framed ss 29ers and the reply was that as far as they know, they will only have bikes available on AL and Ti. 

Bummer. I'm broke and really want one of these. Don't want red but ill buy it if its still available in a couple of weeks. 

I almost decided on Nashbar 29er ss but I specifically want a steel frame.


----------



## spity (Mar 7, 2012)

Ive put a couple thousand miles on mine so far this year, I love it. Its a shame they wont be bringing these back because they are great. I originally was going to get a Nashbar, but they were out of stock when I was ready to buy. No major issues, just basic tune-up/tightening/greasing. Ive upgraded a few things only because I had stuff laying around.
FSA Bars, CB Candy pedals, Kenda Nevergos, Oury Grips. BBG Bashguard(Great deal!), painted rims. Running it 32/20 for Patapsco MD.

Ridden hard, and put away soaking wet.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

Is that the "copper?" I'm not a fan of reds but the matte style looks pretty nice. It's all they have left. I sure hope I can score one. My roomates may front me since I'm building him a fence this month. I find out tomorrow of its possible!

If not I will definitely go with the Nashbar and just save up for a steel frame. Both bikes seem like great bang for your buck!


----------



## spity (Mar 7, 2012)

kikoraa said:


> Is that the "copper?" I'm not a fan of reds but the matte style looks pretty nice. It's all they have left. I sure hope I can score one. My roomates may front me since I'm building him a fence this month. I find out tomorrow of its possible!
> 
> If not I will definitely go with the Nashbar and just save up for a steel frame. Both bikes seem like great bang for your buck!


Yes, its 'copper', but really more of a matte reddish orange. You can always rattle can it any color you want, because if you read through all the thread the paint chips easily. Still a great deal.


----------



## zeppy (May 21, 2011)

blace said:


> Been a while since anyone posted but thought I'd throw my 2 cents in here.. Dawes Deadeye 2010, didn't really do anything with it until this year actually, chopped the original bars off 1.5 inches on both ends, got some oury grips and looking at getting some discs, I can find a full set of Avid BB5's for about 40$ cheaper than the BB7's. Anybody have input on whether it's worth the extra cash for the 7s? or where I can find them cheap/er


Totally worth the extra for BB7s over BB5s.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

zeppy said:


> Totally worth the extra for BB7s over BB5s.


Absolutely!
By the way, I placed an order for a 17" copper bullseyw and it said they were out of stock  the site still lists it as if it were in stock.


----------



## blace (Aug 27, 2012)

So, reading through the forum I've noticed mixed reviews about chain tensioners, the one that comes on the deadeye seems kind of chinsy.. looking at redline tensioners for only 12$, are there really any cons to having them/not having them?:skep:


----------



## shoeman (Jun 12, 2010)

I like the Surly Tug nut. Helps with keeping that rear wheel in line when you are really cranking on the pedals or braking hard.


----------



## HOV (Apr 16, 2012)

blace said:


> So, reading through the forum I've noticed mixed reviews about chain tensioners, the one that comes on the deadeye seems kind of chinsy.. looking at redline tensioners for only 12$, are there really any cons to having them/not having them?:skep:


They rock. I started off using two, then went down to one, drive side only. One thing though, I ground off the tab between holes so more chain lengths can fit. This will make sense if you try to use one and find your chain length fits exactly in between the holes.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

I wonder if BD is gunna have anything like the DE/BE again next year? Anybody heard anything? Since I sold my Jabber a few months back,I'm without a SS (and in need of a STEEL framed SS) :madman:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I've been drooling over the new 2013 Surly models


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

I WISH...come tax seaon our refund will pretty much all go to make a few repairs needed on both vehicles,pay back a small loan we had to take out to move here 4 months ago (deposits were killer...:madman,and to pay this off...

















I've been eyeing the possibility of building up a LHT,a year-long project as I set back $,or maybe upgrading my goto bike's frame from a the Origin 8 to a Cross Check...but missing having a SS mtn bike too-I shoulda never sold the Jabber,LOL! I loved it,and had I known Vassago would go under (well...I SHOULDA known,it's Vassago ) I wouldn'ta.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Looks like (from the website) if I want new,by the time I get my cash together (I'm thinking January...get through the gift giving season,LOL),I'll be looking at one of these...









Save up to 60% off new Mountain Bikes - MTB - Gravity 29 SS Single Speed 29er Mountain Bikes

...but my spinal ailments won't allow my riding of cheap (or inexpensive) rigid aluminum frames for long,so I guiess I'll immediately start setting back for something like an Origin 8 Scout frame while riding the Gravity. For the money and despite the aluminum-ness,looks decent to my eye. I just figure the Deadeyes will be sold out by then. As far as the O8 Scout...I've been served ver well by my current go-to CX'er,an O8 700CX


----------



## scamry (Mar 10, 2012)

i picked up a bullseye off CL a while back, looks to have been ridden hard and put up wet, but it won't get any better treatment from me. 

it's been sitting in my kitchen for a while, but after picking up a recon solo air this week, excited to be putting it to use soon!


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice! Pics?


----------



## scamry (Mar 10, 2012)

all i've got currently. fork and a major tune-up will be done hopefully this week, then riding next week. i threw on some bell kingpin tires(walmart specials) but the same as the cst cabs, and a selle saddle, need to pick up some grips. also picked up a dt swiss/spec front wheel. CL is a friend of mine


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Looks good :thumbsup: CL finds within easy driving distance here happen...but not nearly often enough (I often read Knoxville,TN's CL,but it's a bit too far for anythign other than a major find) :madman:

Can't waita see's dirty pics after you been riding it :thumbsup:


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

scamry, how tall are you, if I may ask, and do you know what size frame that is? Decent BE, btw.


----------



## scamry (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm 5'8-9" and it's a 17. Looks tiny but fits me. I ride about an 18 usually in 26ers. I rode some 18" 29er treks and specs. Felt like i was 20 feet off the ground, but this doesn't feel that way.


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

ilmfat said:


> pretty good mud. how you been doin?


I've been doing good man. Just having fun again now that it feels a lot better down here in Mississippi. Our summers suck for riding.


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I've been drooling over the new 2013 Surly models


I really want this one.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

You and me both (I say,wiping drool off my chin) :thumbsup:


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

MyName1sMud said:


> I've been doing good man. Just having fun again now that it feels a lot better down here in Mississippi. Our summers suck for riding.


i hear ya there, yo. im so glad to be outta kentucky and back in the big, dry west.

longhaul: i got a 19" scout frame id let go. i been thinking of getting a sette 9er anyways. the disc mounts on the scout frame suck, just to warn you.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

I figure any track-style slider dropouts (where one hasta relocate and adjust every time a wheel's removed) would suck if that's what youre talking about 

izat an SE Scout or Origin 8 Scout frame? 19" might be a little big for me (I know the DE/BE in 19" is :madman,depending on ETT with my spine...sending you a PM in 5 :thumbsup:


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

if it was an SE stout i wouldnt get rid of it.

personally i think they should do the v-brake deadeye and then do a slider w disc brakes for 600-650.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Yeah,me too


----------



## scamry (Mar 10, 2012)

Well the bike is up and running. And tons of fun. Already scheming of more upgrades. Thinking of an elixir R brakeset and a new wheelset. And who knows what else?? Any thoughts....


----------



## banditfl (Nov 17, 2012)

Bikes Direct does still have Deadeyes available. Just do a google Search and the link will come up.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

or, you could get a monocog.

so, yeah. i've had discussions where i bring up better wheels and shop support. and people have responded with: are the wheels actually better? do we NEED shop support? etc.

and are those 2 things different enough to justify the price? i myself was beginning to wonder.

until tonight.

i got a monocog last week. i now feel more able to compare them.

and there simply is no comparison.

sure, the weight is close. but thats about it.

the hubs are definitely better. the tires are definitely better. the cockpit is definitely better. all fixable with modest upgrades to the deadeye, right?

the geo on the monocog is better too, but that is personal preference, so...whats really the difference?

simple.

the ride. 

there just is no comparison.

totally different. 

the 'cog is smooth, to the point of being supple. yet not the least bit flexy (and im 250). responsive and stable, yet forgiving.

the deadeye might as well be aluminum. and i said that long before i touched a monocog. as soon as i opened the box and pulled it out, in fact. just looking at the shape of the tubes i could tell. and, sure enough, my time on all 3 i owned was enough to confirm that the deadeye is not a "bad example" of the "steel is real" mantra, it is no example at all. it is as harsh (if not harsher) than even some lower end aluminum frames. it feels dead, yet transmits every crack and pebble.

now, my deadeyes did (and my one still does) serve me faithfully. i am not saying the deadeye is a $#!T bike. it is perfectly ridable.

but those who say the dawes is on par with the redline are fooling themselves (and others). and i cant abide delusion. 

the monocog is not twice the bike the deadeye is, its 10x the bike.

those familiar with my (rants) posts may remember me saying i am no redline fanboy.

i am now.

im getting another one.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

I sure liked y older Monocog ('02 26"er) and my d440 (that I had when I got the DE from you,the black one-and yes,the d rode much better,bearing in mind upgrades including Vassago ODIS fok at that time)...so I guess I'm saying +2 :thumbsup:


----------



## PDXDrew (Mar 1, 2008)

Old thread but.. bump 

Got my 15" green (more like green/purple if you ask me!) came in Today. Got it together, took it for a spin and of course... then my SD7 levers come in an hour later.

Still waiting on BB7's to come in.

Went ahead and put new bars, grips, and seatpost on.


----------



## PDXDrew (Mar 1, 2008)

No hating on my seat angle.. just slapped it on so I could take it for a spin.. then realized post is backwards. 

Hopefully I can get my grips off without wrecking them. I ordered the levers and brake set from ebay and thought they were both coming from overseas.. turns out just the bb7's are.

I'll probably just rock the tektros until the brakes come in, then get after it with a straw and some wd40. Hah.

Suggestions for better cables?


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

PDXDrew said:


> Hopefully I can get my grips off without wrecking them.


Find someone with a compressor, blow a little air under them, and they'll come right off.


----------



## banditfl (Nov 17, 2012)

PDXDrew said:


> Old thread but.. bump
> 
> Got my 15" green (more like green/purple if you ask me!) came in Today. Got it together, took it for a spin and of course...
> View attachment 795294


Interesting color. It does look more purple than green in your picture. I looked at BD's website picture and you can see a slight hint of purple in the green Pics, kind of a pearl effect. Looks kinda cool actually. Ditto on the air compressor for grip removal, I used WD40 and a screwdriver for probably 40 years until someone told me about the air compressor trick.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

that purple looks pretty good.


----------



## PDXDrew (Mar 1, 2008)

Cool, I'll use a compressor. I did use aquanet though.. hahaha.

I was surprised it was so purple. I just by chance ordered the purple bling thinking it would match the dominant green/blue.


----------



## banditfl (Nov 17, 2012)

PDXDrew said:


> Cool, I'll use a compressor. I did use aquanet though.. hahaha.
> 
> I was surprised it was so purple. I just by chance ordered the purple bling thinking it would match the dominant green/blue.


Quick little note:
I also use the compressor when installing the my grips, but clean everything real good with rubbing alcohol before re-installing the grips. even if they are a little wet with alcohol the compressed air will dry them quickly and they feel like they are glued on.


----------



## PDXDrew (Mar 1, 2008)

Will do!

Had time for a quick mid day ride so I just hit up a paved trail near my house.

Seat sucks, it's coming off with a hurry.

I dig the bike so far - it's smooth riding! But I should have just built from scratch like I originally planned. I booked some extra work Today so I rewarded myself with a Thomson stem + seat clamp. Should be here Tuesday. I guess the only thing left is wheels now.

I guess that works out though as I wanted to use the cheap wheelset that came with it for road/paved rides and some Flows or something for dirt.

Keep forgetting to take the reflectors off.. hah.


----------



## PDXDrew (Mar 1, 2008)

BTW, has anyone weighed just the fork? Feels like a tank in the front end.


----------



## PDXDrew (Mar 1, 2008)

Has anyone gone to bb7's ? Wondering why the rear is not fitting. Front was an easy swap and way easier to adjust.. NIGHT AND DAY!


----------



## RideLA (Jul 7, 2013)

I have had my DE now for 3 years. Untold thousands of miles (mostly used as a commuter)

I up graded to Easton XC one SS rim set I got for $200 on Nashbar. I love these wheels! And at a $500 price cut from msrp being fairly standard across the net I highly recommend. 

I was wondering who has done a fork upgrade on a DE and what you would recommend. I want to keep it ridged.

Also I have finally worn out (punctures are common now) the wtb nanos that came on the bike. Wa tires are the favorite? I really like the big apples but don't think they will fit. And suggestions?


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

I would say a Vassago Otis. 

And I can check this week on big apple fit.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

I ran "resist nomad" tires. 

2.0, so not fat, but loved em. Too many goatheads around here tho. 

And I run an early "Otis", so early it's a Vassago Pitchfork.


----------



## Tips-Up (Sep 22, 2009)

Looking to use my stock Dawes Deadeye as a snow bike this year. Looks like lots of clearance, what are the fattest tires, good for snow, that will fit on the stock rim?


----------



## rockhammer (Aug 23, 2013)

I just ordered one of the last 15" in green. I have looked through almost every page on this thread. Lots of good info. I am looking forward to riding it stock but plan on (slowly) upgrading components to lighten and personalize my ride. Thanks everyone for all the info.


----------



## HOV (Apr 16, 2012)

Mine says hi.









Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

That's a GOOD lookin' BE :thumbsup:

(assuming it's a Bullseye,not a Deadeye,only diff being the discs )


----------



## HOV (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks!

It's a Deadeye. Well, the frame is anyway. Everything else came later.

Current build:

Sun Ringle MTX 33 wheels on Hope Pro 2 EVO SS/trials hubs
Manitou Tower Pro 100mm QR15 fork
Cane Creek 40 headset
Shimano SLX cranks w/external bearing BB
Crank Bros Candy pedals
Surly 36t chainring
Surly 20t cog
Redline chain tensioner
SRAM PC-1 chain
Avid BB7, 185F/165R
Jagwire non-compressible brake cable housing
Avid Speed Dial 7 levers
Specialized stem
Giant Contact bars
OEM gangsta grips
Matte olive drab milspec powdercoat
WTB seat
Thomson seatpost clamp
X-Fusion Hilo dropper seatpost

I've had a ton of other bikes but this one is just... special. I've done XC, AM, lift-assisted DH, and even BMX pump track on it. Best bike ever.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice build  Obviously someone could swap on discs (as you have,and I did when i had mine),LOL,made a bad assumption (thinking it was a Bullseye) seeing the rotors. Avid bb7's are WAY better than some OE discs on some bikes at this prive range (I think the BE has bb5's though,which aren't so bad either-but those Tektro dics brake-shaped objects that came on my BD Gravity G29...well,I myself couldn't get em stopping well,someone else may have,LOL! Running a few G29 parts with my higher end bits on an On One Inbred frame now  ).

This was my Deadeye the day I got it used (was paid forward to me by an awesome fella I met here )...


I wound up coming into a bit of $ shortly after and built up a pair of Vassago's,so I paid that one on forward to another SS'er in need shortly after. That was 2011,kept the Bandersnatch and Jabberwocky for a while (sold the last of the 2 back in the Spring this year),but quickly missed having a complete mtn SS to ride,so bought the Gravity G29 (also bikesdirect.com bike,$349 rigid setup and shipped :thumbsup,and promptly swapped on some better parts I had lying around...


But the straight gauge aluminum (even with my trusty ol Drake air fork up front) quickly became (or rather,it quickly became obvious to me) a bit stiff/harsh on technical singletrack on some old disabilitating spinal injuries I live with,which was about the time I caught a sale on On One's Inbred frame for foam-cup-cheap,and ordered it up...


UNFORTUNATELY for me,my old spinal crap has been just-flared-up-enough that I haven't hit trail in the 2 months since building it up,so I've only rode around the park on it,but felt pretty good (if still a bit heavy,LOL). The G29 frame/fork/etc is on the (auction) block cheap as we speak,LOL!

I DO remember that DE rode really well for a used bike that was so inexpensive,especially being rigid (which I actually prefer when the spine allows). It was heavy lifting over the truck bed for a SS,and while it did ride like a tank (in the best possible sense,maybe "sturdy" is a better word),it rode very well,I liked it and wouldn' thesitate to own another :thumbsup:

Apologies for the mini-novel,LOL


----------



## Tips-Up (Sep 22, 2009)

Rode mine on a brand new, professionally built trail (redesigned Pool & Ice Rink) in Eagle today. Was with a buddy on a $5k carbon full suspension 30-gear beauty, and I chose the Bullseye over my sweet, $2k carbon hardtail with trick components. I had an unbelievably great time on this inexpensive grin inducer.

Blew my buddies legs off on the up (stand and mash on the Boneyard!), and, surprisingly, put distance between us on the down. Really an incredible bike and a great value. I gotta ride this thing more, break some stuff so I can justify upgrades. Totally stock except for Crankbrother Candy 1 pedals.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice


----------



## Tips-Up (Sep 22, 2009)

Got out on the Dawes again last night, this time on Eagle's other newest trail - Haymaker. Spectacularly pleasant autumn evening. Fun and capable bike, phenomenal value, grin inducer.


----------



## mappable (Aug 29, 2004)

Anyone know which steel frame 29er's that have the same geometry as the Dawes Deadeye?


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Look for frames that have a 70*-71*+ head tube angle, 17"+ chain stays, effective top tube measurements similar to the size of Deadeye for you, sliding or adjustable drop outs that can be converted to multi-gears. A couple that come to mind are the Salsa ElMariachi and the Surly's Karate Monkey or Ogre. Oh yeah, Redline Monocog and Monocog Flight.

Keep in mind that these frames retail for more than the entire complete Deadeye or Bullseye but they are considered quality frames. Used frames can be a reasonable way to go to keep costs more inline with the Dawes offerings.


----------



## mappable (Aug 29, 2004)

I bought the deadeye as a beater and to see if i liked the whole 29er thing.

turns out i really like the deadeye ride more than any of my other bikes despite the crappy wheels and components.

I also have a Trek Sawyer, that gets lots of compliments on its looks, but i just don't enjoy the ride as much.



Glide the Clyde said:


> Look for frames that have a 70*-71*+ head tube angle, 17"+ chain stays, effective top tube measurements similar to the size of Deadeye for you, sliding or adjustable drop outs that can be converted to multi-gears. A couple that come to mind are the Salsa ElMariachi and the Surly's Karate Monkey or Ogre. Oh yeah, Redline Monocog and Monocog Flight.
> 
> Keep in mind that these frames retail for more than the entire complete Deadeye or Bullseye but they are considered quality frames. Used frames can be a reasonable way to go to keep costs more inline with the Dawes offerings.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

mappable said:


> I bought the deadeye as a beater and to see if i liked the whole 29er thing.
> 
> turns out i really like the deadeye ride more than any of my other bikes despite the crappy wheels and components.


Similar story here. I already had a 29er Stumpy FSR but wanted to check out the single speed and rigid thing. I eventually upgraded wheels and put a suspension fork on the Bullseye because I like the fit and ride so well, just wanted some cush up front. While heavy, it is durable and stiff. I'll ride it until it breaks.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

my jabber got me loving the long TT, which worked out as the base MonoCog has a longish top tube. the flight has different geometry.

my priorities have shifted.

raising up a new generation of SSers:








for my youngest:









my oldest's old bike (soon to be a pink spawn savage):









and the wait for bling to trickle in has begun.


----------



## kdom1111 (Jan 27, 2014)

Can someone provide me with the type of the stock freehub on Deadeye / Bullseye . I would like to disassemble the rear hub for cleaning but not sure which freewheel tool form ParkTool to order:
Park Tool Co.

Bikesdirect website does not specify details:
Save Up to 60% Off Mountain Bikes - 29er SingleSpeed - Dawes BullsEye

And customer representative said that he believes thats a Formula freehub but not sure since Dawes does not provide them with specifics.

Also are there any other specific nuts or ring on that hub that require some speciality tools like a lock ring or pin spanner.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

U need the fr-5 for the cassette lockring. 

Then a long hex wrench thru the hub from the disc side to remove freehub body. 

I think mine was a 12mm, but iirc, some said 15. 

Get GOOD cone wrenches also.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh, and:

"And customer representative said that he believes thats a Formula freehub but not sure since Dawes does not provide them with specifics."

Lol. 

They ARE Dawes. 

Dawes UK is not affiliated with the Dawes bikes that bikes direct sells/sold.

Bikesdirect does not order bikes from a company, they order bikes from the factory. 

Bikesdirect really SHOULD know, as they are in FULL CONTROL of spec. 

Not that I've gotten much better help from big bike companies. 

It's not that I'm pedantic, I just like transparency.


----------



## kdom1111 (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank you. 

Also looking at spokes and i think stock are 14g straight 292mm..am i right?..can someone confirm?


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

ilmfat said:


> Oh, and:
> 
> "And customer representative said that he believes thats a Formula freehub but not sure since Dawes does not provide them with specifics."
> 
> ...


I sold my dead eye a couple years ago, but i bought a 29point1 to replace it. Over the years i have emailed them numerous times about the bicycle parts and they always answered me. However, the last time i asked, they gave me incorrect information. So, maybe they are taking a step back in that regard. Hopefully not, for their sake.

Sent from my LG-MS770 using Tapatalk


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

meh.

unless they can give me an EXACT copy of the pre-2013 monocog, im good.

the deadeye was nice to let me know i like 29er SS.

and it's still going strong, so i dont regret my purchase.

but its either redline or vassago for me from now on.

well, maybe a milk money, somday.


----------



## shoeman (Jun 12, 2010)

*Am I crazy?*

Well my Qball frame died and the Dawes DE is going strong so I decided to put all the nice stuff onto the Dawes. Fox 100mm fork, BB7 up front Avid hydaulic in back, Forte carbon bar, Bontrager tubeless ready wheelset. I say what the heck?


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

looks like deadeyes are back in stock?

Mountain Bikes - 29er SingleSpeed - Dawes Deadeye

not on main page tho.

weird...


----------



## Tips-Up (Sep 22, 2009)

What diameter seat post clamp do I need for my 2012 deadeye?

Been riding this bike for years, it's been really simple and great all around. Everything stock except crank brother pedals. Stock grips are getting replaced with ergons. Right now I'm running worn down 2.4 racing Ralph up front and 2.2 slant six in the back. My dream would be 2.5 slicks, something like maxxis hookworm or big apple. I mainly do short commute or around town, which includes some smooth single track. Maybe bump up the gearing. Stock tektros have been set and forget.


----------



## kdom1111 (Jan 27, 2014)

I just put this 30mm on:
http://www.amazon.com/Sunlite-Alloy...&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00

Seems to be working fine with Cane Creek Thudbuster. Its been over a month of daily commute and no slipping.


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice to see this thread is still around. Still riding my Deadeye though I haven't been riding it very hard. 

Finally thinking about buying new wheels as well as maybe going 1x8. 

Any recommendations from guys that upgraded those two things?


----------

